# Lotos - wie richtig halten?



## Annett (10. März 2008)

Hallo an alle Pflanzenfreunde.

Da die Tage wieder länger werden und die Gartenzeitschriften das Thema auch wieder hervorkramen, wollte ich mal nach Euren Erfahrungen mit __ Lotos fragen.

Mit der Suche habe ich einiges gefunden - bin mir aber noch nicht ganz schlüssig, ob das bei uns auch funktionieren würde.
Möchte ihn ungern "gegen die Wand fahren". 
Gerade diese Bilder haben in mir aber die Lust auf mehr geweckt....


Also, wie haltet Ihr Euren Lotos, wie wird er überwintert, gefüttert usw.?

Muss er wirklich "windgeschützt" stehen? So viele ruhige und gleichzeitig sonnige Plätzchen habe ich nämlich nicht anzubieten. :?

Freue mich auf Eure, hoffentlich zahlreichen, Erfahrungsberichte.


----------



## Nymphaion (10. März 2008)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

Aber Annett, das ist doch ganz einfach! Lotos hält man immer mit der rechten Hand. 

;-)


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (11. März 2008)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

Hi Annett,

mit eigenen Erfahrungen kann ich noch nicht dienen, meine Nelumbo (N. lutea und N. nucifera "Pink") sind erst am keimen. Ich hoffe dieses Mal bekomm ich welche hoch   (es so ja angeblich wieder einen superheißen Sommer geben  - genau wie letztes Jahr:evil )

MfG Frank


----------



## Nymphaion (12. März 2008)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

Hallo Annett,

wenn sich keiner meldet, dann mach ich mal den Anfang. Ich finde Lotos absolut nicht problematisch wenn man sich an ein paar Grundregeln hält. Hältst Du Dich nicht dran, dann wächst er entweder gar nicht an oder verabschiedet sich gleich wieder.

Als erstes ist wichtig, dass Du eine Lotossorte aussuchst, die auch für unser Klima geeignet ist. Das europäische Interesse an Lotosblumen ist natürlich auch in Südostasien aufgefallen und deswegen kommen jetzt in größerer Anzahl Lotosblumen aus Singapur und Thailand zu uns. Diese Pflanzen funktionieren in der Regel bei uns nicht, denn es sind meistens tropische Sorten. Winterharte Sorten sind in den USA, Nordchina, Korea und Japan gezüchtet worden. Lotos aus Samen funktioniert auch selten. Zum einen weiß man nie ob der Samen von einer tropischen oder einer winterharten Sorte stammt (die Sortennamen unter denen diese Samen bei ebay angeboten werden sind reine Fantasie, denn Lotos kann durch Samen nicht sortenecht vermehrt werden), und zweitens braucht man schon sehr viel Erfahrung und Fingerspitzengefühl um einen Lotossämling aufzupäppeln.

Wenn Du ein gesundes Lotosrhizom von einer geeigneten Sorte hast, dann musst Du daran denken, dass es sehr zerbrechlich ist. Jegliches Drücken, Ziehen oder Biegen bedeutet seinen sicheren Tod. Wenn man sich aber ausreichend Zeit und Ruhe nimmt, dann bereitet man zuerst das Pflanzgefäß für den Lotos vor, macht eine passende Grube für das Rhizom hinein, legt das Rhizom in diese Grube und deckt es vorsichtig mit Erde zu. Geht alles ganz ruhig und ohne Stress. 

In den allermeisten Gegenden musst Du den Lotos im Kübel vorkultivieren um mit Sicherheit eine Blüte zu bekommen. Bei einer Pflanzung Anfang April muss der Lotos bis Mitte Mai irgendwo warm stehen. Ich habe meine Lotosblumen in dieser Zeit noch nie beheizt. Es hat vollkommen ausgereicht sie in ein Foliengewächshaus zu stellen. Die Folienhäuser waren teilweise ganz simpel gebaut, aus Dachlatten mit einer simplen Plastikfolie drüber. Es hat funktioniert, die paar Grad mehr waren für den Lotos ausreichend. 

Wenn die Lotosblume dann nach den Eisheiligen ins Freie kommt, musst Du ihr einen sonnigen Platz geben und sie nach Möglichkeit vor Regen schützen. Wenn es im Sommer einmal wochenlang regnet, wird das Wasser in dem kleinen Gefäß schnell eiskalt. Um das zu verhindern steht der Lotos am besten unter einem Dachvorsprung.

Lotos ist eine ziemlich hungrige Pflanze. Ich hab ein paarmal Versuche mit biologischen Düngern gemacht, aber das Ergebnis war immer eine Jauchebrühe an der der Lotos letztlich gestorben ist. Wenn man dagegen einen anorganischen Langzeitdünger nimmt (ich nehme Osmocote), ist der Lotos ausreichend versorgt und das Wasser bleibt in Ordnung.

Für die Überwinterung habe ich auch schon einiges probiert, es hat eigentlich alles funktioniert. Der Lotos braucht keinerlei Licht im Winter. Deswegen kann man ihn ohne weiteres in einem Keller überwintern. Aber jeder andere frostfreie Raum ist genauso geeignet. Wenn Du nur einen Raum zur Verfügung hast, der leichten Frost bekommt, dann musst Du den Lotoskübel zusätzlich mit Noppenfolie einwickeln. Damit kannst Du Temperaturen bis minus 5° C ausgleichen. Ich habe Lotos auch schon im Teich stehend überwintert, teilweise ohne jeden Winterschutz. In einem strengen Winter würde ich das bei uns nicht machen, denn wir haben oft minus 20 ° C hier. Ein wirklich schlimmer Fehler wäre es den Lotos in einem warmen Raum zu überwintern. Das überlebt er so gut wie nie.

So, jetzt würde ich aber auch gern die Erfahrungen von anderen Leuten hören.


----------



## Elfriede (13. März 2008)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

Hallo Werner,

mit dem Lotos, den ich im April 2007 nach Paros mitgenommen habe, hatte ich leider kein Glück. 

Ich habe das Rhizom genau nach Deinen Angaben gepflanzt und gedüngt. Zu meiner Freude zeigten sich auch in kurzer Zeit die ersten Blätter, die jedoch bald braune, trockene  Flecken bekamen. Auch nach einem Standortwechsel produzierte meine N. lutea kein einziges gesundes Blatt und ging schließlich ein, ob durch eine Krankheit oder ob klima-oder wasserbedingt kann ich nicht beurteilen, Schädlinge konnte ich an den Blättern jedenfalls nicht finden. 

Werner, denkst Du, dass sich eine andere Sorte besser für das heiße Klima auf Paros eignen würde, könntest Du mir eine empfehlen?

Mit lieben Grüßen
Elfriede


----------



## Annett (13. März 2008)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

Hallo und Danke für die Antworten.

Ich hatte die Hoffnung ja fast schon aufgegeben. 

@Werner
Ich überwintere also den Lotos samt Pflanzgefäß und auch dem zweiten Kübel, der bei Kübelhaltung das Wasser beinhaltet? 

Was ist denn so die Temperatur-Obergrenze zur Überwinterung?
Wir haben hier nur richtig warm (Heizraum/Haus), überschlagen (Waschmaschinen- + Katzenraum mit 6-10°C und mehr, je nach Außentemp.) oder die netten Garagen mit Metalltor, in denen es mit Sicherheit bei -20°C auch ordentlich Frost geben würde. :?
Wie sich die Temperatur im Keller verhält weiß ich nicht, da dieser nicht benutzt wird (zu niedrig) und nur noch von außen zugängig ist.

Nach der Pflanzung soll der Lotos warm stehen - vermutlich braucht er dazu auch schon viiiiel Licht? Im Zimmer also eher nicht möglich, oder?
Weil dann könnte ich mir den Heizstab ja schenken...
Eigentlich wollte ich erstmal mit einer kleinen Sorte anfangen, sofern ich noch eine bekomme. :beeten


Ich würde mich über weitere Erfahrungsberichte anderer Lotoshalter sehr freuen.


----------



## Nymphaion (13. März 2008)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

Hallo Elfriede,

wir haben damals schon über das Problem mit Deinem Lotos auf Paros gesprochen. Ich überzeugt dass die Ursache im Meersalz zu suchen ist. Auf Paros wie auf allen anderen griechischen Inseln ist das Salz einfach allgegenwärtig. Autos rosten weg, Häuser müssen jährlich neu gestrichen werden - das Salz greift einfach alles an. In Meeresnähe hat sich deswegen eine eigene Pflanzengemeinschaft entwickelt, die mit diesem hohen Salzgehalt zurecht kommt. Man nennt das Halophytenflora. Diese Pflanzen haben Möglichkeiten entwickelt das Salz auf die eine oder andere Weise zu neutralisieren (meistens lagern sie es in den Interzellularen ein). Ein hoher Salzgehalt in den Leitungsbahnen der Pflanzen würde alles durcheinander bringen und osmotische Prozesse sogar umkehren. Im Extremfall könnte so eine nicht angepasste Pflanze dann mitten im Wasser vertrocknen. Lotosblumen gehören absolut nicht zu dieser Halophytenflora und so wie Du das beschreibst ist hier der Fall einer Osmoseumkehr eingetreten. Statt Wasser in die Blätter zu transportieren wurde Wasser aus den Blättern abgezogen und sie sind abgestorben. Ich war noch nie in Asien, aber ich vermute dass man auch dort nirgends Lotosblumen in unmittelbarer Meeresnähe findet.


----------



## Nymphaion (13. März 2008)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

Hallo Annett,

mit den zwei Kübeln in der Pflanzanleitung habe ich wohl mehr Durcheinander als Klarheit gestiftet. Der äußere Kübel hat eine rein DEKORATIVE Funktion. Er soll nur den inneren Kübel verdecken, der ja meistens ein Speiskübel sein wird. Man kann den Speiskübel auch anders 'tarnen', z.B. ein Schilfmatte in passender Größe drumwickeln.

Überwintert wird nur der Speiskübel in den der Lotos tatsächlich eingepflanzt ist. In diesem Kübel steht auch das Wasser, nicht in dem Deko-Kübel. Der Deko-Kübel ist nur so eine Art Übertopf.

Überwinterungstemperatur  - also ich würde sagen wärmer als 10 ° C sollte es dauerhaft nicht werden. Nach unten halten die Lotosblumen erstaunlich viel aus. Wirklich vorbei ist es mit ihnen erst dann, wenn das Rhizom einfriert. Jetzt bist Du als Studentin gefragt. Du kannst doch bestimmt ausrechnen welche Temperatur über welchen Zeitraum herrschen muss damit ein Speiskübel vollständig durchfriert? Und wie lange das dauert wenn um den Kübel Luftpolsterfolie gewickelt ist? Ich sollte das auch können, aber bei mir ist es länger her, und die Bücher mit den Formeln sind alle verpackt und stehen irgendwo in der Scheune (eventuell dienen sie auch schon als Unterrichtsmaterial in diversen Mäusenestern). 

Licht brauchen die Lotosblumen am Anfang sehr viel, da hast Du Recht. Ich weiss aber, dass es auch klappt wenn die Lotosblume direkt an einer sonnigen Terrassentür steht oder wenn man ihr mit einer Pflanzenleuchte zusätzliches Licht gibt. Freunde von mir auf der schwäbischen Alb (da ist es saukalt) haben für Ihre Lotosblumen auf der Terrasse eine Art Schrank mit Doppelstegplatten gebaut. Da kommt die Lotosblume im Frühling rein und das reicht dann bezüglich Licht und Temperatur aus um sie zum Blühen zu bringen.

Was die kleine Sorte für Dich angeht: also Beten hilft da nicht, eher aussuchen und rechtzeitig bestellen. Wir fangen nächste Woche mit der Lotosernte an und in der Woche drauf geht der Versand los. Wir haben 120 Sorten, die wir bei uns vermehren (also keine dubiosen Asien-Importe!). Schon aus Platzmangel können wir da nicht jede Sorte in großer Stückzahl anbieten. Die gefragesten Sorten sind immer schnell weg, und Zwergsorten sind nun mal sehr gefragt.


----------



## Epalzeorhynchos (13. März 2008)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

Hi.

Man Leute! Hört auf damit! Ich bekomme gleich richtig Lust mir nen Lotos zu bestellen. Aber leider hab ich kein Geld und vor allem keinen Platz.  
OK, Geld könnte ich schon noch auftreiben, hab ja bald Geburtstag aber verdammt noch mal keinen Platz. Was macht man da nur?  

Meine Teiche quellen schon mit Seerosen über und auf der Terrasse ist auch kein Platz mehr. Und dann wäre ja noch meine Mutter zu überzeugen, dass noch so ein riesen Kübel aufgestellt werden muss.

Ach ja. Das Leben als Pflanzen (Seerosen- und Lotos) Liebhaber ist nicht leicht!  


Aber ich bin jetzt echt am überlegen! 


:evil *VERDAMMT SEID IHR !!!* :evil


----------



## Elfriede (14. März 2008)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

Hallo Werner,

danke für Deine genaue Erklärung zu dem Problem mit meinem Lotos. Jetzt erst habe  ich  die Ursache der braunen Flecken und das Vertrocknen der Blätter richtig verstanden und werde deshalb auf einen weiteren Versuch  schweren Herzens verzichten. Schade, aber leider nicht zu ändern. 

Mit lieben Grüßen
Elfriede


----------



## Elfriede (14. März 2008)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

Hallo Mirko,

sei nicht traurig Mirko, es gibt immer einen Ausweg. Beispielsweise könntest Du Deine Mutter mit einem liebevoll bemalten, großen Lotos-Kübel zum Muttertag zwangsbeglücken, Mütter freuen sich (fast) immer über selbstgebastelte Geschenke ihrer Söhne.

Mit lieben Grüßen
Elfriede


----------



## Nymphaion (14. März 2008)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

Hallo Mirko,

damit Du eine Anregung bekommst auf was Mütter so abfahren, hab ich hier die Muttertagskarte von Calvin (der von 'Calvin & Hobbes') abgeschrieben:

I was going to buy a card
with hearts of pink and read
but then I thought I'd rather
spend the money on me, instead.

It's awfully hard to buy things
when one's allowance is so small
so I guess you're pretty lucky
I got you anything at all.

Happy Mother's Day to you.
There, I said it. Now I'm done.
So how 'bout getting out of bed,
and cooking breakfeast for your son?

Wirkt garantiert!


----------



## Epalzeorhynchos (14. März 2008)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

Hi.

Hehe, nicht schlecht.  Müsste ich mal probieren. Aber meine Mom zu überzeugen wäre jetzt nicht soo das Problem. Eher der Standort.


So, nun hab ihr mich...... zu mindest fast, denn ich habe ja wie gesagt noch keinen geeigneten Standort. Sonnig, wind- und regengeschützt ist schwer zu finden, bei mir im Garten. Am besten wäre ja die Terrasse. Aber wenn da mal ein Sturm kommt...... :shock 

Also wenn dann, würde es ja eh eine kleine Sorte werden. Und dann auch keine gefüllte, die mag ich überhaupt nicht. Generell mag ich gefüllte Blüten eher weniger.

Also die Sorten 'Red Children' und 'Langes Leben' aus Werners Onlineshop finde ich sehr gut.

Zu erst hab ich noch mal ein paar Fragen.

- Gibts gegen die Sorten was einzuwenden? Evtl. zu schwierig für einen Lotos-Anfänger? Klima?
- Reicht ein 20 Liter Mörteleimer für so eine Zwergsorte aus? Denn ich wüsste dann nicht so recht was ich sonst nehmen würde.
- Der Lotos wird also samt Topf und Substrat überwintern. Das ist klar. Aber was ist im Frühjahr? Einfach wieder wachsen lassen oder muss der Lotos jedes Jahr auseinandergepult und neu gepflanzt werden?


Dann hab ich auch noch unheimliche Angst, dass der Lotos einfach eingeht, warum auch immer. Das schreckt mich schon etwas ab, dazu noch der Preis von über 30 Euro. Das ist für mich nicht wenig. :? 


So, nun genug gejammert!  
Muss mir das ganze die nächsten Tage noch mal ganz genau überlegen und planen.


----------



## Claudia & Ludwig (14. März 2008)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*



			
				Sachiel schrieb:
			
		

> - Reicht ein 20 Liter Mörteleimer für so eine Zwergsorte aus? Denn ich wüsste dann nicht so recht was ich sonst nehmen würde.


Ein 20ltr. Eimer dürfte zu klein sein, wesentlich geeigneter wäre bestimmt ein Mörtelkübel mit 65ltr. Inhalt.



			
				Sachiel schrieb:
			
		

> - Der Lotos wird also samt Topf und Substrat überwintern. Das ist klar. Aber was ist im Frühjahr? Einfach wieder wachsen lassen oder muss der Lotos jedes Jahr auseinandergepult und neu gepflanzt werden?


Leider auch nicht nur "einfach wieder wachsen lassen". Lotos sollte jedes Jahr "umgetopft" werden. Es sollte ausgedünnt werden, da sich Lotos recht stark entwickelt - sonst wuchert er Dir ganz schnell den Kübel voll.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (16. März 2008)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

Hi,

so siehts zur Zeit mit meiner Nelumbo-Aussaat aus. 11 von 20 Nelumbo lutea Samen sind gekeimt, die 5 Töpfe mit der Schwarzfärbung müssen wieder raus, da die dortigen Lotossamen am vorsichhingammeln sind:shock . Die 10 rechten Töpfe enthalten Nelumbo nucifera Samen, da tut sich aber selbst nach 4 Wochen noch nix (die Samenkörner hatte ich aber auch nicht angefeilt:evil )
Die vorhandenen Sämlinge bilden mittlerweile eigene Wurzeln aus, wozu es bei meinem letzten Lotosversuch vor 3 Jahren nicht kam, diese starben alle ab nachdem der Nährstoffvorrat  des Samenkorns aufgebraucht war. Ebenso tut sich an den mit im Becken stehenden __ Thalia dealbata Samen auch nichts 

MfG Frank


----------



## Annett (28. Apr. 2008)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

Moin zusammen,


lange nichts vom Lotos gehört. Aber vor dem WE kam er endlich!  


Die Ankunft am Freitag - Auspacken nach Vorschrift - Freuen  - die N. tetragona (Mitte) bezog gleich am Freitag noch ihr Quartier
     

Zwischenlagerung in der Wanne mit Wasser (bis Sa.) - Vorbereitungen treffen + die umfassende Anleitung studieren  
 

20L Eimer + 5 Liter Substrat + etwas Blaukorn + 5 Liter ungedüngtes Substrat oben drauf
     

Wässern (fast vergessen  ) + das Befestigungsmaterial + Düngekegel
     

Fertig gepflanzt: "Neuer roter Lotos" und "Kleiner dreifärbiger Lotos"
   


Irgendwie schön.  
 

Ich hoffe, ich habe alles richtig gemacht und der Lotos dankt es mit gutem Wachstum und vielleicht sogar einer Blüte. :beeten 
Er steht jetzt jeweils bei über 20°C in zwei vers. Zimmern. In dem einen mit sehr wenig direkter Sonne (zu tiefe Fensterbänke) :?, im anderen gibts dann nachmittags/abends Sonne. Hoffentlich reicht das!

Jetzt hilft nur noch abwarten und Wasser auffüllen.


----------



## Dr.J (28. Apr. 2008)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*



neidisch bin. Meiner ist noch ned da.  Dabei habe ich am WE sein Bettchen gemacht.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (28. Apr. 2008)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

Hi,

meine Nelumbo lutea Sämlinge sind am 18.04 in den Garten verbannt worden (das Wasser fing an zu miefen). Von den 4-5 Stück pro Kübel scheinen jeweils 1-2 eingewurzelt zu haben, da neue Blätter getrieben werden.

MfG Frank


----------



## Eugen (30. Apr. 2008)

*Lotosirrfahrt ist beendet*

ENDLICH !!

Nach 6tägiger Irrfahrt durch 3 Bundesländer kam mein __ Lotos an.  

Nach der Ankunft mußte er erst mal in den Kühlraum ( bei 10° C ) und durfte dann am Abend mit seinem stolzen Besitzer zu seinem endgültigen Bestimmungsort.

Das Bettchen war ja bereits seit Tagen gemacht.

Nach dem Öffnen des Pakets wurde er vorsichtig aus der Platiktüte befreit.

Und was war da zu sehen ?   

Der Lotos "Red Children" wollte schon während der Reise sein dunkles Verlies verlassen. 


Foto 


Nach dem Auspacken kamen sie zur Erholung gleich ins warme Wasser

Foto 


Darf ich vorstellen, mein Name ist Red Children


Foto 


Und ich bin der Mario Zanfardino, ein echter Italiener !

Foto 


Jetzt warten wir nur noch auf unsere tropische Verwandte aus Amerika.
   wir wissen gar nicht, wie sie heißt.
Aber wir vertragen uns bestimmt.   


Foto 


Und hier wohnen wir.  



Foto


----------



## Conny (30. Apr. 2008)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

Hallo Eugen,

der Besitzer ist aber sehr stolz  
Aber ob die lieben Pflanzen das dann auch mit einer Blüte danken  
Aber bei Deinem grünen Daumen  mache ich mir da keine Sorgen. Hast Du gut gemacht


----------



## Digicat (30. Apr. 2008)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

Servus Conny

[OT]Kennst den schon :gdaumen [/OT]


----------



## Conny (5. Mai 2008)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

Hallo,

also hier das 1. Bild von meinem Lotos. Er muss nur über Nacht mit Noppenfolie geschützt draußen bleiben. Bis jetzt scheint es ihm zu gefallen.


----------



## Eugen (8. Mai 2008)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

ich gebs ja zu, mich hat das Lotosfieber gepackt.
Was für manch einen ganz normal ist, für mich ist es neu , spannend  und deshalb:

Neue Bilder vom Lotos nach einer Woche bei mir zuhause:
Mario Z.

Foto 

und Red Children

Foto


----------



## Dr.J (9. Mai 2008)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

Hallo,

heute war der große Tag. Mein Lotos, eine "Nelumbo `Perry`s Super __ Star`" hat sein Heim bezogen. 

Den Kühlschrank für den __ Lotus habe ich auch gefüllt: (von unten nach oben)
ca. 5 cm gedüngte Erde
ca. 5 -10 cm lehmhaltige gesiebte Erde
ca. 5 cm Sandschicht (damit die Erde nicht aufschwimmt)
ca. 10 cm warmes Wasser (ca. 23° C tagsüber) , das mit einem herkömmlichen Badethermometer kontrolliert wird.

Den Lotus habe ich dann in eine kleine Sandkuhle gelegt, sodaß er nach ca. 1 cm "graben" die nahrhafte Schicht erreicht.

Hier nun die Bilder: 

Erstmal baden
 

Dann ab ins Bettchen
  

Das Bettchen steht an einem sonnigen Platz und ist bei Regen durch die Bäume geschützt
 

Mit Wasser zugedeckt
 

Und noch ein paar Spielkameraden, damit es nicht langweilig wird
  

Nochmals VIELEN DANK an Werner (Nymphaion) für die tolle Lotosblume.


----------



## Conny (10. Mai 2008)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

Hurraaaa  ,

endlich gehört Jürgen auch zu dem erlauchten Kreis der Erstling-Lotos-Pfleger- und Pflegerinnen 
Es ist einfach nur spannend und aufregend, ehrlich


----------



## ChristianS (13. Mai 2008)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

Hallo zusammen,
ich würde meine Lotosblumen demnächst gerne in einem Wintergarten halten. Momentan stehen sie im Gewächshaus mit ca. 8-stündiger Sonnenbestrahlung. Die Lotosblumen im Gewächshaus wachsen momentan wie wild, eine produziert gerade ihr erstes Stehblatt. Nun zum Problem: Der Wintergarten ist zum Süden hin frei, im Osten steht aber ein Haus und im Westen ein stattlicher Mammutbaum. Das heißt, die Sonne scheint eigentlich ganztägig in den Wintergarten hinein. Kein Quadratmeter wird aber komplett ganztägig beschienen. Die eine Seite morgens für 4-5 Stunden, nachmittags dann die andere Seite für 4-5 Stunden. Es ist aber immer mollig warm und sehr hell im Wintergarten.
Aus dem Gewächshaus möchte ich sie deshalb gerne umsiedeln, weil man sie dort nicht sieht und sie im Wintergarten doch mehr zur Geltung kommen.
Wie viele Sonnenstunden braucht Lotos eigentlich? Hat jemand Erfahrungen damit gemacht? 

Viele Grüße, 
Christian


----------



## Eugen (13. Mai 2008)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

Hallo Christian,

willkomen hier im Club  

Wenn ich alles richtig verstanden habe, braucht ein Lotos ca. 3 Monate eine Wassertemparatur von mind. 20°, damit es zum Blühen reicht.

Ich denke mal nicht, dass das von der Sonnenscheindauer abhängt.

Meinen Rhizomen habe ich einen Heizstab ins Bettchen gelegt,damit sie es auch schön warm haben.

Wenn die Sonne scheint,haben sie auch erst ab mittags das volle Sonnenlicht.

Bis jetzt habe ich nur Schwimmblätter. davon innert 13 Tage allerdings schon recht viele.


----------



## ChristianS (13. Mai 2008)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

Hallo Eugen,
da die die deutschsprachige Literaturauswahl bezüglich Lotos nicht gerade umwerfend ist, schaue ich gerne mal in Richtung Amerika. Dort werden Lotusblumen schon wesentlich länger und häufiger gehalten als hier. Und dort findet man eigentlich überall folgende Sätze in Pflanzanleitungen: 
"Lotuses thrive in warm climates, requiring at least 5 to 6 hours of sun a day. They will grow with less, but they will not bloom as well, and their foliage may be stunted." 
oder 
"Sun requirements are at least 6 hours a day. They will not bloom well in 6 hours but they will grow.  To bloom well they need full all day sun. The most important factor is sun. In order to bloom well they need around 90 days of soil temperature of 75  to 87 degrees (Fahrenheit...)"
Eigentlich doch sehr klar und unmissverständlich. Nur sind diese Pflanzanleitungen für die Lotoshaltung im Freiland gedacht, im Wintergarten möchte es vielleicht anders sein.
Grüße,
Christian


----------



## Eugen (13. Mai 2008)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

Hi Christian,

ich denke,dass es der Pflanze egal sein wird, wo sie steht.
Ob nun im Freien,im Wintergarten oder im Gewächshaus.  

Die Bilder von Werner ( nymphaion ) stammen offentsichtlich alle aus einem Gewächshaus.

Guggst du : https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/5558/?q=Lotosbl%FCten

Bei der Sonneneinstrahlung denke ich, dass hier die entsprechende Lux-zahl wichtig ist. Kopfkraz

Kann mich aber auch täuschen.

Zur Aufklärung wird sich Werner bestimmt melden.


----------



## ChristianS (13. Mai 2008)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

Hallo Eugen,
ja, er hat das geballte Know-How...
Auf seiner Webseite steht auf jeden Fall, dass der Lotos für den Wintergraten gut geeignet ist. Vielleicht hilft auch einfach nur der Versuch. Wobei es schade wäre, wenn die Pflanzen beleidigt die Blüte einstellen 
Momentan bin ich von den Pflanzen ganz angetan, die eine ist noch eine Woche früher als letztes Jahr. Der 90l Kübel ist schon voller Schwimmblätter und es bildet sich ja schon das erste Stehblatt und das ganze ohne Heizung - was will man mehr. 

Viele 
Grüße,
Christian


----------



## Armin (14. Mai 2008)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

Ahoi,

ist es möglich einen Lotos im Koiteich zu etablieren ? Der Teich ist beheizt und die Wassertemperatur sinkt nicht unter 8° Cels. im Winter.

Wenn ja, ich such eine möglichst großblättrige Sorte - am Liebsten eine Mutterpflanze :beeten oder mehrjährige Pflanze.

Werner ?  

Gruß Armin


----------



## ChristianS (15. Mai 2008)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

Hallo Armin,
grundsätzlich ja, nur werden die Kois den Lotos wahrscheinlich gerne mögen.
Wenn du es noch diesen Sommer versuchen willst, dann musst du schnell sein. Der Lotos wird fast ausschließlich als Rhizomware angeboten und das auch nur in einem kurzen Zeitraum (so ungefähr bis jetzt). Ist es denn im Sommer warm genug im Teich? das ist nämlich viel wichtiger als ein geheizter Teich im Winter. Lotos muss nur tief im Wasser stehen, damit er nicht erfriert. 
Grüße,
Christian


----------



## Nymphaion (15. Mai 2008)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

Hallo Armin,

nach mehrjährigen Pflanzen brauchst Du beim Lotos nicht zu suchen, das gibt es nicht. Der Lotos reduziert sich in jedem Winter auf die Überwinterungsrhizome, und die werden in jedem Herbst neu gebildet. Wenn Du ein gesundes Rhizom bekommst, dann blüht das auch im gleichen Jahr.

Jetzt noch Lotos zu bekommen wird schwer werden. Wir schicken nächsten Mittwoch den letzten Lotos raus, und dann ist nichts mehr zu wollen bis zum nächsten Frühling.


----------



## chromis (16. Mai 2008)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

Hi Armin,

vielleicht bekommst Du ja hier noch Lotos, dürfte auch nicht allzu weit entfernt sein:
http://seerosen-epple.de/shop/homefla.php


----------



## Armin (16. Mai 2008)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*



			
				Nymphaion schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Armin,
> 
> nach mehrjährigen Pflanzen brauchst Du beim Lotos nicht zu suchen, das gibt es nicht. Der Lotos reduziert sich in jedem Winter auf die Überwinterungsrhizome, und die werden in jedem Herbst neu gebildet. Wenn Du ein gesundes Rhizom bekommst, dann blüht das auch im gleichen Jahr.
> 
> Jetzt noch Lotos zu bekommen wird schwer werden. Wir schicken nächsten Mittwoch den letzten Lotos raus, und dann ist nichts mehr zu wollen bis zum nächsten Frühling.



Ahoi Werner,

habe dir gestern aufs Band gesprochen. Bitte melde dich mal. :beeten 

Gruß Armin


----------



## Armin (16. Mai 2008)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

Ahoi,

Werner hat mich auch beraten und schickt mir noch einen Lotos zu.

Bin mal gespannt. Mein Teich ist geheizt und hat bis Ende November immer mind. 24° Cels. Das müsste doch klappen, wenn die Koi nicht alles auffressen.:beeten  

Wobei ich schon glücklich über schöne große Blätter wäre. 

Gruß Armin


----------



## wp-3d (16. Mai 2008)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

Hallo

Nach drei Wochen  
Mein kleiner dreifarbiger Lotos, gepflanzt am 27.04. 2008 treibt gerade sein erstes Stehblatt und gleizeitig zeigt sich schon die erste Knospe. 

Dieses wundert mich schon, da ich erst in ca. 8 Wochen damit gerechnet habe.
Wie lange braucht jetzt die Knospe bis zum aufblühen, dauert dieses jetzt noch 8 Wochen.


----------



## ChristianS (16. Mai 2008)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

Hallo Werner,
eine Knospe um diese Zeit ist schon reichlich früh, aber du hast ja auch geheizt.
Mein einer Lotos treibt seine ersten Schwimmblätter. Letztes Jahr hatte ich die erste Knospe Anfang Juni. Damals war es aber auch sehr Warm im April und Mai.
Bis zur Blüte hat es dann aber noch eine ganze Weile gedauert, das Wetter wurde aber auch immer schlechter.

@Werner (Nymphaion) Kannst du eventuell noch auf meine Wintergarten-Frage eingehen? Danke schon mal !!

Grüße,
Christian


----------



## Annett (16. Mai 2008)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

Hallo Werner (wp-3d),

das ist aber jetzt reichlich unfair.   

Ich habe die gleiche Sorte wie Du und gerade mal 3 Schwimmblätter!
 
Die zweite Sorte sieht noch kläglicher aus. Gerade mal ein Schwimmblatt. 

Beide stehen derzeit noch am Westfenster des Esszimmers. Dort ist es am hellsten und wärmsten im ganzen Haus. Die Heizung ist bei den vorherrschenden Außentemperaturen längst abgeschalten.
Draußen wird es mir nachts noch zu kühl und Heizstab möchte ich (eigentlich) nicht verwenden, wenn es sich vermeiden läßt.


----------



## Nymphaion (17. Mai 2008)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

Wintergartenfrage? Wo? Wie? Was???


----------



## Annett (17. Mai 2008)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

Moin Werner.

Ich helf Dir mal. 

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/26


----------



## ChristianS (19. Mai 2008)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

Genau das Posting meine ich!
Danke,
Christian


----------



## Armin (24. Mai 2008)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

Ahoi,

habe heute meinen Nelumbo lutea erhalten. Wie ist bei dieser Sorte die max. Pflanztiefe. Bei der Gelegenheit bitte ich auch noch um die max. Pflanztiefe für Nymphea "Tina"

Gruß Armin


----------



## Nymphaion (24. Mai 2008)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

Lotos im Gartenteich hat in Deutschland immer genau die gleiche Tiefe, egal um welche Sorte es sich handelt: 30 cm. Flacher ist er nicht winterhart, tiefer blüht er nicht.

Bei 'Tina' liegt die optimale Tiefe zwischen 20 und 40 cm. Wenn der Teich nicht geheizt wird, dann sind die 20 cm besser.


----------



## Nymphaion (25. Mai 2008)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

Hallo Christian,

Lotos ist eine Voll-Licht-Pflanze, mit Halbschatten oder gar Schatten kommt sie nicht zurecht. So wie Du Deinen Wintergarten beschreibst, hast Du da bestenfalls Halbschatten. Vermutlich kommt der Lotos da nicht zur Blüte. Kannst Du ihn denn nicht auf die Terrasse stellen?


----------



## Annett (25. Mai 2008)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

Hallo Werner.

Mein "Kleiner dreifärbiger Lotos" macht mir etwas Sorgen.
   
Sind diese Flecken normal? Es fängt bereits auf dem zweiten Blatt an... 

Der andere Lotos sieht völlig ok aus!


----------



## Nymphaion (25. Mai 2008)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

Hallo Annett,

Dein Lotos hat das erste Stehblatt entwickelt. Sobald die Stehblätter erscheinen sind die Schwimmblätter überflüssig und lösen sich auf.


----------



## wp-3d (25. Mai 2008)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

Hi Annett

Mein Kleiner dreifarbiger Lotos besitzt jetzt zwei Knospen und zwei Stehblätter, 3. kommt gerade  . 

Er steht seit dem Einpflanzen 27.04. am sonnigsten Platz im Garten ca. 12-13 Std. Sonne.
Mit etwas Tunig ( Aquarienheizung ) halte ich das Wasser auf 23°C.

In der Nacht und jetzt zur Zeit bewölkten Himmel sind die Pflanzen mit Folie überdeckt. Am Dienstag war an den Autoscheiben noch Eiskratzen angesagt.

Bei meinen zwei großen Pflanzen sieht es ähnlich aus wie bei deiner Kleinen.
Sie stehen unter der Kleinen und haben somit etwas weniger Licht und Wärme
So besteht ein kleiner Nachteil, aber ein großer Unterschied im Wuchs.

Es mag auch an den Pflanzen liegen. 


Bilder von Heute:

     

Einen schönen Sonnentag und viele Blüten


----------



## Conny (25. Mai 2008)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

Hallo Werner,

könntest Du mal bitte ein Bild von dem ganzen "Folienzelt" einstellen.  Wir, mein Lotos und ich, sind noch lange nicht so weit


----------



## wp-3d (25. Mai 2008)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

Hallo Conny

Die Kübel stehen in einem alten Aqariengestell aus Vierkantrohr. https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/forum/showthread.php?p=165258#post165258

An den Ecken schiebe ich von oben Holzleisten ein und lege die Folie einfach über die Leisten.

Die Grüne Stange im Topf des Kleinen Lotos ist als Abstandhalter damit sich bei Regen kein Wassersack auf der Folie bildet.


----------



## ChristianS (25. Mai 2008)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

Hallo Werner,
danke für die Antwort!
Ich habe einfach letztes Jahr schlechte Erfahrung mit Lotos und Terrassen gemacht. Ich habe ihn Anfang Juni aus dem Gewächshaus gestellt, als er die erste Knospe hatte und die zweite gerade kam. Der Platz hat 12 Sonnenstunden. Dann wurde es kalt und die zweite Knospe ist in der Höhe von 10cm gelb geworden. Blätter sind weiterhin gewachsen und die erste Blüte hat dann auch geblüht. Außer Blätter war's das dann aber. 
Vielleicht hat er mir auch die Umsiedelung krumm genommen.
Als schattig würde ich den Wintergarten nicht bezeichnen, er bekommt die volle Mittagssonne mit, nur morgens und Abends fehlt auf jeweils einer Seite die Sonne.
Ich glaube ich muss mal ein Foto davon machen, damit man sich das Ganze vorstellen kann. Jedenfalls ist es immer deutlich wärmer als draußen darin (so wie im Gewächshaus) und wegen der Verglasung sehr hell.    
Viele Grüße,
Christian


----------



## Dr.J (6. Juni 2008)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

Hallo,

hier mal ein paar aktuelle Bilder meiner Lotos:


----------



## wp-3d (6. Juni 2008)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

Hallo Jürgen

Es sieht aber noch spährlich aus.  
Ich denke, es fehlt an Dünger.
Wenn deine Pflanze genügend Sonne bekommt, müßte bei der freien Oberfläche in der Wanne das Wasser grün sein. 

Als die ersten Wurzeln an der Substratoberfläche zu sehen waren, hatte ich in Wurzelnähe etws Blaukorn eingestreut, was ich gelegendlich immer noch mache.

Die anderen Pflanzen würde ich reduzieren, da sie die Nährstoffe wahrscheinlich zu erst abgreifen.

Meine beiden Großen waren anfangs auch sehr zögerlich, dieses hat sich jetzt geändert, so das fast täglich ein neues Blatt an die Oberfläche schiebt.



Hier ein paar Bilder von heute.

Die kleine Dreifarbige hat jetzt, noch keine 6 Wochen nach dem Einpflanzen die 4. Blütenknospe.


----------



## Annett (8. Juni 2008)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

Hallo zusammen.

Bei mir gibt es neues zu berichten: die erste Knospe von "Neuer roter Lotos" 
   

Der "kleine dreifärbige Lotos" will irgendwie nicht so richtig in die Pötte kommen.  Neue Blätter werden immer kleiner und gelber.
 

Heute gabs deswegen für jeden der beiden 2 Blaukorn-Eiswürfel. Mal sehen, ob das was hilft.... son bissle Doping.

@Werner
Dein Lotos ist so unverschämt gut entwickelt, dass es uns allen nur neidvoll die Sprache verschlagen hat!  Freue mich schon auf die ersten Blütenfotos.


----------



## Dr.J (9. Juni 2008)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

Hallo Annett,

wieso ist dein Lotos schon so weit? 

Meiner mag mich anscheinend ned.  obwohl ich ganz lieb zu ihm bin.


----------



## Annett (10. Juni 2008)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

Hallo Jürgen,

ich denke, das Hauptproblem ist die fehlende Wärme bei allen, deren Lotos mickert. Gleich danach evtl. fehlendes Futter...
Die Dinger sind wahre Fressmaschinen.

Der besser entwickelte ist von mir bereits 1 oder 2 Wochen zeitiger als der andere ins Tomatenzelt verfrachtet worden. So erhielt er auch zeitiger die Nachdüngung. Ergebnis sieht man ja deutlich.
Zum Glück habe ich so ein großes Tomatenzelt und bisher noch ein wenig Platz darin. 

Ergo: Futter und Wärme brauchen die "Babys".


----------



## Dr.J (10. Juni 2008)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

Hallo Annett,

Futter und Wärme also.  Die haben sie doch bei mir reichlich. . Ich lass doch mein Baby ned frieren und verhungern.


----------



## wp-3d (10. Juni 2008)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

Hi Lotosfreunde!!


Tattaaa:troet 

Da kommt sie, die erste Blüte 6 1/2 Wochen nach auspflanzen des Rhizoms. 

     


@ Dr. Jürgen

Hier hatte ich schon geschrieben,https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/forum/showthread.php?p=169898#post169898
es deckt sich mit Annetts Aussage.

Wenn ich bei meinem großen Lotos meinen Daumen in die noch zum Teil freie Oberfläche tauche, dann habe ich tatsächlich von den Algen den sprichwörtlich grünen Daumen.:gdaumen


----------



## Dr.J (10. Juni 2008)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

Hmmm,

ok. dann werde ich mich nochmal um darum kümmern. Danke für die Antworten.


----------



## Conny (10. Juni 2008)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

Hallo Werner,

wenn Du mich jetzt sehen könntest ....
leicht grün im Gesicht  
Super toll  Dein Folienzelt hat sich bewährt.


----------



## Dr.J (10. Juni 2008)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

OK. Ich habe mich entschieden.

Der Lotos kommt am WE ins Gewächshaus. Dort hat er es schön warm.


----------



## Nymphaion (10. Juni 2008)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

Hallo Werner,

Gratulation, jetzt hast Du mich überholt. Meine Lotosblumen brauchen noch ein paar Tage bis die erste blüht. Aber sind tolle Pflanzen, oder? Und gar nicht so schwierig zu halten.


----------



## wp-3d (11. Juni 2008)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*



			
				Nymphaion schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Werner,
> 
> Gratulation, jetzt hast Du mich überholt. Meine Lotosblumen brauchen noch ein paar Tage bis die erste blüht. Aber sind tolle Pflanzen, oder? Und gar nicht so schwierig zu halten.




Hi Werner 1

Ich liebe Pflanzen, die sich tagtäglich für gute Pflege bedanken.


Den kleinen dreifarbigen Lotos, kann ich für den Anfang schon einmal jeden empfehlen, er hat heute Knospe 5 und 6 

Bilder: Tag 1 nach dem Aufblühen, eine Blüte mit ca. 15 cm Durchmesser.


----------



## wp-3d (18. Juni 2008)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

Hallo

Ab heute öffnet sich die Blüte Nr. 2  

 

Das war die erste Blüte.


----------



## Annett (18. Juni 2008)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

Hallo Werner,

einfach nur schööööööööööööööööööööönnnnnnnnnnnnn, Deine Bilder! 

Bei mir sind es jetzt zwei Knospen beim "neuen roten Lotos" und der "kleine dreifärbige Lotos" wächst weiter rückwärts. 
Ich bin mir zwar nicht ganz sicher, aber irgendwie habe ich mal gelesen, man sollte die Samenstände besser abschneiden, da sie dem Lotos zuviel Kraft rauben.


----------



## phi1618 (22. Juni 2008)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

WOW Werner, das sieht ja echt suuper aus!

Ich hab mir heuer 5 Lotos zugelegt. Und endlich ist beim Perry´s Giant Sunburst die erste Blüte zu sehn. Ich hab ihm ein kleines Becken mit Teichfolie gemacht und ins freie gepflanzt. Bis jetzt entwickelt er sich ganz gut. Alle anderen 4 sind im Kübel. 

Lg 

josef


----------



## StefanS (23. Juni 2008)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

Hallo zusammen,

begünstigt, wie ich hier wohne, habe ich keine Probleme mit der Lotos Aufzucht. Im Gegenteil: Eine Alba Grandiflora ist vor Jahren aus dem Kübel ausgebüchst und erobert seitdem jedes Jahr den gesamten Teich. Im Herbst gehe ich dan hinein und versuche, so viel wie möglich herauszureissen. Was nie vollständig gelingt.

Der Anblick einer Lotosblüte ist aber einzigartig. 

 

 

 

 

 

Auch mit vielen Seerosen bilden sie eine schöne Melange. 

 

 

Und schliesslich garantiert der Lotoseffekt hervorragende Fotos. 

 

 

Auch wenn eines der Fotos von einer __ Thalia, und nicht vom Lotos stammt.

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Armin (1. Juli 2008)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

Ahoi,

hier mein Lotos, den ich vor 4 Wochen gepflanzt habe.

Braucht der schon wieder Dünger oder warum sind die Blätter so chlorotisch ? 

Bestehen noch Chancen auf eine Blüte ?

Eugen, tauschen wir :beeten  

Gruß Armin


----------



## wp-3d (1. Juli 2008)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

Hi Armin

Das die alten Blätter absterben, ist wohl normal.
Aber die neuen sollten immer kräftiger werden.
Ich denke, es fehlt an Dünger.

Bilder von Heute: Die Grossen haben jetzt auch Blütenknospen.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (1. Juli 2008)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

Hi Armin,

wie es aussieht scheinen unsere Lotose Zwillinge zu sein, meine Sämlinge sehen auch so erbärmlich gelb aus . Hab sie schon mit Blaukorn und Osmocote gedopt, scheint aber nicht zu helfen . Die 3 im zweiten Kübel haben sich alle verabschiedet . Meinen könnte es aber auch viel zu warm sein, sie stehen noch direkt an einer Südwand und das Wasser erreicht locker mal 35 Grad

MfG Frank


----------



## Armin (1. Juli 2008)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

Hy,

die sind aber verfressen. Hatte schon 5 Düngekegel bei der Pflanzung reingedrückt .

Werde gleich nochmal 3 reindrücken.

Eigentlich hält der Osmocote-Dünger ja 4-6 Monate.

Gruß Armin


----------



## Eugen (2. Juli 2008)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*



__ Knoblauchkröte schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> und das Wasser erreicht locker mal 35 Grad
> 
> MfG Frank



hallo Frank, du sollst den Lotos doch nicht kochen.  
Das Wasser ist viel zu warm.
Ausserdem wird immer wieder berichtet, dass die Lotoszucht aus Samen nur selten zum Erfolg führt.

Zu meinen :

Nachdem mir vor einigen Tagen ein neuer "Superlotos"  Nelumbo lutea "Katinka" zugetragen wurde (sponsored by einigen lieben Usern   ),
habe ich gestern meinen Mario und Red Children entsorgt.

Beim Mario konnte ich zwei winzige Austriebe entdecken, beim Red Children waren noch drei frische, kleine Wurzelbüschelchen dran.

Alles Verfaulte habe ich weggeschnitten und den kläglichen Rest neu eingepflanzt.
Es wird wohl nix mehr werden, aber einfach auf den Kompost werfen, wollte ich nun auch nicht alles.


----------



## wp-3d (3. Juli 2008)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

Hi Frank

Ich glaube nicht, das 35°C für den Lotos ein Problem ist, die haben gestern meine Pflanzen und ich bei schwerer Arbeit auch überstanden.
Bei der Färbung des Wassers vermute ich zu viel Doping. 
Ich würde das Wasser abziehen und mit frischen nährstoffarmen lauwarmen Wasser auffüllen und 2 Wochen abwarten.


----------



## Eugen (8. Juli 2008)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

Nun will ich euch mal den Forumslotos "Katinka" vorstellen.  

Gestern hat er Wind und Wetter trotzen müssen.
Aber er hat es gut überstanden. 

solo.......   Foto ......und hier mit Badewanne und Blumentopftürmen......   Foto 

Weitere Bilder folgen, vor allem die von seinem Häuschen  

Btw. Wieviel Wind halten die Blätter wohl aus, bevor sich umknicken   

Gestern sollen Böen mit 60 kmh drüber gefegt sein.
Für die angesagte stürmische Nacht wurde er aber in sein Haus verbracht.


----------



## Frettchenfreund (8. Juli 2008)

*AW: Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

Hallo Zusammen!

@ Eugen



			
				Eugen schrieb:
			
		

> Für die angesagte stürmische Nacht wurde er aber in sein Haus verbracht.



Du Überrascht mich! 

 Jetzt bekomme ich bestimmt wieder


----------



## Digicat (8. Juli 2008)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

Servus Eugen

Was für ein Prachtstück  .

Ich glaube ich würde es mir nicht trauen, diesen Lotos ins freie zu Stellen. 
Hätte Angst das die Umwelteinflüsse ihn "zerzausen" könnten  . Lieber im Glashaus/Wintergarten, als bei dem momentanen Wetterbedingungen, draußen  .


----------



## Eugen (8. Juli 2008)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*



			
				Digicat schrieb:
			
		

> Servus Eugen
> 
> . Lieber im Glashaus/Wintergarten, als bei dem momentanen Wetterbedingungen, draußen  .



Tja Helmut, haben ein Gewehr.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (8. Juli 2008)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

Hi Werner,

meinen Lotossämlingen ist es wohl doch nur zu warm gewesen. Jetzt wo es wieder kühler ist sind die neuen Blätter auch wieder grün 

@Eugen. warum sollte es mit Lotos aus Samen nicht klappen, ansonsten wären sie in freier Natur ja schon alle verschwunden. Meine sind ja keine Zuchtform, sondern amerikanische Ureinwohner . Und wenns nicht klappt, lieber nur 2,5€ für 10 Samen in die Tonne gekippt als rund 30€ für 1 Rhizom.   
(Nachteil ist natürlich, wenns klappt muß Mann länger auf die ersten Blüten warten )

MfG Frank


----------



## Eugen (8. Juli 2008)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

Hi Frank



__ Knoblauchkröte schrieb:
			
		

> @Eugen. warum sollte es mit Lotos aus Samen nicht klappen,



Ich hab ja geschrieben :"Ausserdem wird immer wieder berichtet, dass die Lotoszucht aus Samen *nur selten zum Erfolg *führt"

Dass es bei dir funzt, kann ich mir allerdings schon vorstellen.  



			
				Knoblauchkröte schrieb:
			
		

> Und wenns nicht klappt, lieber nur 2,5€ für 10 Samen in die Tonne gekippt als rund 30€ für 1 Rhizom.



Wo du recht hast, hast du recht.  
(War das eine Anspielung    )

.


----------



## Eugen (9. Juli 2008)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

An all die besorgten User,

der Forumslotos hat die stürmischen Stunden gut überstanden  

Die Housing-Area, betreten nur mit Genehmigung des Besitzers :

.   .  . Foto 
.

.

  ich bin ein Amerikaner     . . .      zu Gast in Lindelbeach


----------



## Dr.J (9. Juli 2008)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

Hallo Eugen,

schaut ja lustig aus. Ist das ne Folie, die durchlässig ist oder komplett dicht.

Will nämlich auch so was ähnliches bauen.


----------



## Digicat (9. Juli 2008)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

Servus Jürgen, Servus Eugen

[OT]@ Jürgen: Mein "Verhüteli" sieht so aus
 

Vielleicht wäre das was für dich  

@ Eugen: Das hast aber gut hinbekommen  [/OT]


----------



## Dr.J (9. Juli 2008)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

Hallo Helmut,

gibt es sowas auch ne Nummer kleiner???  Wie groß ist das denn?


----------



## Digicat (9. Juli 2008)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

Servus Jürgen

100 x 80 x 100 cm


----------



## Dr.J (9. Juli 2008)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

Hallo Helmut,

sieht auf dem Bild größer aus.  Wie stabil ist es denn?


----------



## Digicat (9. Juli 2008)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

Servus Jürgen

Es wackelt schon ein bisschen, ist ja Kunstoff-Rohr mit Muffen zusammen gesteckt. Die Stabilität kommt erst durch die darüber gestülpte Plastikfolie.

Heute Nacht hatten wir einen stärkeren Wind und es steht auch heute noch, bloß die "Dachöffnung" stand in der früh offen  . Werde mir Klettband besorgen um diese Dachluke zu fixieren.


----------



## Christine (9. Juli 2008)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

Hi,

ich hab so Gewebeplanenverhüterlis für die Gartenmöbel - ob das auch geht?


----------



## Digicat (9. Juli 2008)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

Servus Elschen

Mit ein paar Stützen (Bambus-Pflanzstützen) müßte dies auch funktionieren  .

Aber du weißt schon, wir wollen das Ergebniss sehen, ergo Fooottttoooossss


----------



## Frettchenfreund (9. Juli 2008)

*AW: Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

 Elschen!



			
				blumenelse schrieb:
			
		

> Gewebeplanenverhüterlis



Ich habe auch schon mal so was gebastelt.

Das geht Elschen!

Und jetzt   basteln und wie Helmut schon geschrieben hat " FOTOS ".

PS:  Denk dran, bald hast Du keine Zeit mehr für so Kleinigkeiten.


----------



## Eugen (19. Juli 2008)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

Gestern abend saßen wir zum Abendessen auf unserer Teichterasse.
Den Blick auf den Lotos gerichtet. 

Irgendwas irritierte mich an einem Blatt.
Schaut aus wie eine Blütenknospe,dachte ich  

Bei näheren Hinsehen stellte ich fest, dass dieser angeblich blühfaule "Amerikaner" tatsächlich innerhalb von 4 Tagen im Gewirr der Hochblätter klammheimlich eine Knospe hochgeschoben hat.  

Ganze 25 cm steht sie nun über dem Wasserspiegel. 

Wann wird sie sich wohl öffnen 

(Bild wird logischerweise nachgereicht. )


----------



## wp-3d (19. Juli 2008)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*



			
				Eugen schrieb:
			
		

> Wann wird sie sich wohl öffnen
> 
> (Bild wird logischerweise nachgereicht. )




Hi Eugen

Mach dir nicht die Mühe, Bilder will doch keiner sehen ! 

Meine kleine Dreifarbige hatte 3-4 Wochen bis zum Aufblühen gebraucht.
Bis jetzt hatte ich vier mal das Vergnügen. 

Nu ist Sendepause.

Bei den grossen Lotos wachen die Blätter massig, aber mit Knospen ist es sehr spährlich. 
Eine kann es in der nächsten Zeit noch schaffen. 
Bei dem Mistwetter in den letzten Wochen kamen an allen Pflanzen die Knospen bis auf 20 cm und sind danach zurückgewachsen.

Wenn keiner Bilder einstellt, dann zeige ich eben einfach meine Riesenblätter. 
 

Nachtrag: Ich mache mir nicht mehr die Arbeit, die Pflanzen bei schlechten Wetter komplett zuzudecken.

Wie auf dem Bild zu sehen, stehen sie seit Wochen bei Sturm und Regen.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (19. Juli 2008)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

Hi,

meinen 2-3 übriggebliebenen N. lutea Sämlingen bekommt das momentane nicht so warme Wetter deutlich besser als die Hitze der letzten Wochen. Seit heute sind auch bei mir die ersten Blätter auf dem Weg in die frische Luft:__ nase 

MfG Frank


----------



## Armin (19. Juli 2008)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

Ahoi,

mein __ Lotus hat nun weniger gelbe Blätterseit der Nachdüngung und der 2te zeigt auch noch keine Blütenkospen .Dafür Blüht aber was anderes mit betörendem Duft .

Gruß Armin


----------



## Eugen (20. Juli 2008)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

Sodela, hier das versprochene Bild :

Foto 
Im Hintergrund der "Aufpasser" 

Zu Feier des Tages hat der Lotos auch eine Schluck bestes Bamberger Bier bekommen. ( Ungespundenes von der Mahrs Bräu )

Foto  . . . Foto 

Now, it is a Oberfränk 

Auf Anraten von Werner, hab ich sein Häuschen weggetan.
Gestern abend kam ein heftiges Gewitter, das er - zwar leicht zerzaust - aber dennoch gut überstanden hat.

Foto


----------



## wp-3d (20. Juli 2008)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

Hi Eugen

Es sieht gut aus. 

Aber Bier 

Ist das jetzt ein Geheimtipp  
durch Blattdüngung Doping direkt in die Blutbahn.





.


----------



## wp-3d (29. Juli 2008)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

Hi Lotosfreunde



es ist hier sehr ruhig geworden, wo bleiben Bilder. 

Heute öffnet die Mrs. Perry D. Slocum nach langer Entwicklung nun ihre erste Blüte. 
Sie öffnet sich ja erst, aber sie ist jetzt schon ein Traum. 
Ich weiß nicht was die Nachbarn jetzt denken aber der ausströmende Duft macht süchtig.:smoki 



Da das Interesse hier sehr klein ist, gibt es auch nur ein kleines Bild. 


 



.


----------



## Trautchen (29. Juli 2008)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

Ach Werner, das kannste so nicht sehen. Ich hab immer schön gelesen, hab aber selber keine und würde mich da nicht rantrauen. Deswegen konnte ich nichts beitragen. Also Interesse hab ich schon.
Bekomme ich jetzt ein größeres Bild?


----------



## Eugen (29. Juli 2008)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*



			
				wp-3d schrieb:
			
		

> es ist hier sehr ruhig geworden, wo bleiben Bilder.




Tja Werner, warum wohl ?

Ausser Dir wird wohl keiner was zu bieten haben 

Die Knospe vom Forumslotos hat in der letzten Woche unter der Kälte gelitten.
Die letzten Tage ist der Stängel um 3 cm gewachsen, das wars auch schon.

Aber, sollte sie sich tatsächlich öffnen, kommt sofort ein Foto hier rein.
Bis dahin hoffe ich auf viel Sonne und Wärme.
In einer Woche soll es aber schon wieder kühler werden.  

Ergo : schaun mer mal.


----------



## wp-3d (29. Juli 2008)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

Nun kommen die Foddos, 
kann einfach nichts für mich behalten  

@ Anke: du darfst dir als erste, das schönste aussuchen 

@ Eugen: ich drücke beide Daumen, damit du endlich als stolzer Lotosblütenbesitzer hier deine Blütenpracht präsentieren kannst. 


Leider musste ich mir auch immer wieder ansehen, wie sich neue Knospen bei schlechten Wetter verabschiedeten. 

Ps. natürlich wünsche ich auch allen anderen Lotosbesitzer, das ihre Pflanzen endlich aus die Pötte kommen und wir hier noch schöne Bilder sehen. 


          





.


----------



## Trautchen (29. Juli 2008)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

Ein Traum Werner! Wunderwunderschön!


----------



## wp-3d (30. Juli 2008)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

Hallo

Heute ist sie offen. 

Den Stundenlangen Dauerregen am gestrigen Spätnachmittag hat sie gut überstanden, da sie zu der Zeit fast geschlossen war.


----------



## Trautchen (30. Juli 2008)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

Guten Morgen!

Mann Werner, das blendet ja richtig.....
Wie groß ist sie im Durchmesser? Hab so eine in natura noch nie gesehen.


----------



## wp-3d (30. Juli 2008)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*



			
				Trautchen schrieb:
			
		

> Guten Morgen!
> 
> Mann Werner, das blendet ja richtig.....
> Wie groß ist sie im Durchmesser? Hab so eine in natura noch nie gesehen.





Hi Anke 

Ich habe sie einmal zum Vergleich gedeckelt  

Der Bierdeckel hat einen Durchmesser von 108 mm.

Grob gemessen hat die Blüte einen Durchmesser von ca. 180 mm. 


   



.


----------



## Trautchen (30. Juli 2008)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

... die sind ja richtig groß!  Danke für die anschauliche Darbietung!

Jetzt kann ich Eure Begeisterung verstehen...


----------



## Dr.J (31. Juli 2008)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

Hallo Werner,

wenn du noch weiter hier so TOLLE Fotos von deinem Lotos hier einstellst, erteile ich dir Hausverbot.


----------



## Frettchenfreund (31. Juli 2008)

*AW: Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

Hallo Wener!

Toll das Foto:



			
				wp-3d schrieb:
			
		

> Anhang anzeigen 30910



aber gibt das nicht ärger? ( Werbung? )

 Doc hat ja nichts dazu gesagt, dann ist das auch nicht schlimm für Bier Werbung zu machen. Aber Doc platzt vor neid. Würde ich aber auch!


----------



## Dr.J (31. Juli 2008)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

Hallo Volker,

ich bin nicht neidisch, sondern NNNEEEEEEIIIIIIIDDDDDIIIIIISSSSCCCCCHHHH.  

PS.: Das nennt man nicht Werbung, sondern Product-Placement.


----------



## Frettchenfreund (31. Juli 2008)

*AW: Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

Hallo Doc!



			
				Dr.J schrieb:
			
		

> PS.: Das nennt man nicht Werbung, sondern Product-Placement.



Na denn mal   Doc!  

 schon wieder " OffTopic "

.


----------



## wp-3d (31. Juli 2008)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

Hallo ihr Lästerer 


Ich schreib jetzt nichts.  




.


----------



## Eugen (4. Aug. 2008)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

hallo

Ich war am WE nicht daheim, und was ist passiert ? :evil 

Der Forumslotos blüht.  

Wir kommen also gestern abend heim und die Blüte hatte sich unbemerkt geöffnet.



			
				wp-3d schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Eugen
> Mach dir nicht die Mühe, Bilder will doch keiner sehen !


Richtig Werner, da gibt es auch nix zu sehen, da die Kamera in Hirschaid geblieben ist. 

Aber Gott sei Dank existiert in unserer Familie auch ein Fotohandy, sodass ich für den Rest der User doch ein paar Bilder einstellen kann.

Noch versteckt :Foto .....und aufgedeckt :Foto 


Here I am 
Nelumbo lutea "Katinka", die Erste :Foto    und hier mal ganz nah :    Foto 


Die Qualität der Bilder ist leider nicht berauschend, aber dafür schaut die Blüte "in echt" so richtig schön aus.
Vor allem die schwefelgelbe Farbe ist so richtig schön.

(an die "Schenker" : da habt ihr eine gute Wahl getroffen   )


----------



## Conny (4. Aug. 2008)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

Hallo Eugen,

da sind die "SchenkerInnen" aber froh , dass das blühfaule amerikanische Biest bei Dir eine Ausnahme gemacht hat 
Wirklich eine wunderschöne Blüte


----------



## wp-3d (4. Aug. 2008)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

Hi Eugen :gdaumen 


Gratulation  

war es jetzt das Bier von der Blattdüngung. 

das Schwefelgelb gefällt mir auch, ist eine tolle Farbe.

Mach noch schnell schöne Foto`s , Morgen kann es zu spät sein.


Meine Pflanzen wurden heute Nacht bei Sturm und Starkregen gewaltig durchgeschüttelt.
Einige Blätter haben etwas gelitten aber die Knospe von der Maggie Bell Slocum hat es gut überstanden.
Bei einer jetzigen Stängellänge von 75 cm, könnte es noch eine Monsterblüte werden. 

Ich hoffe, demnächst auch von dieser Blüte einmal Bilder hier einstellen zu können.:beeten

Jetzt erst einmal nur die Knospe.


----------



## Dr.J (4. Aug. 2008)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

Hallo Eugen,

ich bin begeistert von der tollen Blüte.


----------



## Eugen (6. Aug. 2008)

*Eine schnell vergängliche Schönheit*

Innerhalb von gut 14 Tagen hat mein __ Lotos eine Blütenknospe auf 45 cm hochgeschoben. ( dem Hoch Volker sei Dank ! )

Am SA 2.8. hat sie sich geöffnet:

Foto 

Am SO war sie dann ganz auf :

Foto 

und mußte einen stürmischen MO überstehen.

am DI abend war schon alles vorbei. 

Foto 

Und so wie es aussieht, wars das für diesen Sommer.  

So ein Lotos ist schon was besonderes, auch wenn er in unseren Breitengraden nur bedingt die Wärme erhält, die er zum Blühen braucht.

Aber, eine "einfach" zu haltende Pflanze ist es sicherlich nicht.

Die arg gebeutelden Stehblätter werden nun nach und nach zum Einwickeln von Hackfleisch oder __ Reis verarbeitet.
Mal schauen wie er das restliche Jahr übersteht.


----------



## Digicat (6. Aug. 2008)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

Servus Eugen

Wunderschön  

***** S C H M E L Z  *****


----------



## Frettchenfreund (6. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Eine schnell vergängliche Schönheit*

Hallo Eugen mein Freund!



			
				Eugen schrieb:
			
		

> ( dem Hoch Volker sei Dank ! )




Das habe ich doch gerne für Dich gemacht.


















 Schon wieder " OffTopic "   Aber irgendwie muß ich ja an meinen 1000sensten Beitrag kommen.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (6. Aug. 2008)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

Hi,

hier mal ein aktuelles Foto von meinen 4monatigen Nelumbos . Hab scheinbar die Düngerkegel mit den Viagras vertauscht


----------



## wp-3d (6. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Eine schnell vergängliche Schönheit*

Hallo Eugen,

ess jetzt nicht die ganze Pflanze auf  

Sie muss noch Kraft für die Winterrhizome sammeln.

Ich habe meine Pflanzen vor ca. 10 Tagen mit ca. 3 Ltr. gut durchgereiften Kompost gefüttert.

Nachteiliges kann ich nicht feststellen, Blätter schön grün und neue wachsen nach.

Die Maggie Bell Slocum  zeigt seit gestern noch eine zweite Miniknospe, ob es noch etwas wird. 

.


----------



## Christine (6. Aug. 2008)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

 Pssst Helmut, das Foto von Frank war wahrscheinlich so unanständig, dass der Server es nicht durchgelassen hat.

(Oder E. hats gelöscht  )


----------



## patty4 (6. Aug. 2008)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

Hallo!

Nachdem ich bei meinem Mrs. Perry Slocum Lotos die erste Knospe dieses Jahres beim raustragen aus dem Wintergarten abgebrochen habe, und die zweite dann noch wunderschön geblüht hat, 

wüsste ich nun gerne ob es das nun war, für dieses Jahr, 

oder kommt da noch was ?

Ich habe den Lotos letztes Jahr als kräftige Pflanze gekauft und er hat sehr schön wieder ausgetrieben. Ich habe ihm im Frühling ein großes Gefäß und 6 Düngekegel gegeben. 

Nachdem er dann nach dem Austrieb etwas stagnierte nochmal 3 Düngekegel - was zu vielen neuen (kurzstieligen) Blättern führte - aber leider keine weiteren Knospen....

Und nun????? Hat er zu wenig Futter - oder ist die Saison schon vorbei?

Er steht voll sonnig nach Süd Ost und hat bis mindestens bis 16.00 Uhr Sonne.

Achso:
Die "normale" Blatthöhe der Pflanze ist so, wie das einzeln - stehende Blatt ( so hoch sind auch etwa die Blüten) - so war er auch als ich ihn gekauft habe. Dieses Jahr hat er nur ein so hohes Blatt geschoben - und da stand er noch im Wintergarten. "Draußen" kriegt er nur so kurze Blätter.... er sieht aber eigentlich nicht krank aus....

Irgendwelche Tips?

Grüße
Patty


----------



## Nymphaion (6. Aug. 2008)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

Hallo,

die Hauptblütezeit für Lotos ist zwar Mitte August vorbei, aber trotzdem werden bis weit in den Herbst hinein noch Knospen wachsen. Bei uns (500 m über NN) ist im Freiland normalerweise Mitte September Schluss. Knospen, die bis dahin nicht geblüht haben, öffnen sich nicht mehr. Im Gewächshaus blühen sie noch mindestens bis Ende Oktober.


----------



## patty4 (6. Aug. 2008)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*



			
				Nymphaion schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> die Hauptblütezeit für Lotos ist zwar Mitte August vorbei, aber trotzdem werden bis weit in den Herbst hinein noch Knospen wachsen.



Danke für den Hinweis.

Bei meinem kommt aber gar keine Knospe mehr - auch kein Blatt - irgendwie stagniert der....

Liegt´s am Wetter ? Oder doch Düngermangel?  Das Substrat ist sicher etwas mager ( Sand mit Gartenboden halb/halb) - dafür hat er aber auch schon 6 + 3 Düngerkegel dieses Jahr bekommen.... 

Reicht das für den großen Lotos vielleicht nicht?

Grüße
Patty


----------



## wp-3d (6. Aug. 2008)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

Hi Patty

Die Pflanze sieht optisch sehr gut aus. 

Kann es sein, dass der Kübel zu klein ist. 

Mein Mrs. Perry Slocum steht in einem 60 Ltr Kübel, hat nicht so viel Blätter aber höher und etwas grösser.  

Bisher hatte ich auch erst eine Blüte und noch keine neue Knospe.


----------



## patty4 (6. Aug. 2008)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

Hallo Werner,

dass der topf zu klein ist glaube ich eigentlich nicht... ist schlecht fotografiert - das ist ein Riesen - Pott. 

Der Lotos war vorher in einem 20 l Eimer - und die Wasserpflanzengärtnerei wo ich ihn gekauft habe meinte, dass er da noch 2 - 3 Jahr drin bleiben kann :crazy  - also das fand ich dann doch etwas klein - vorallem, weil er mit dem kleinen Eimerchen immer umgefallen ist.....

Dieser Kübel hat bestimmt auch so 50-60 l - muss es mal ausrechnen....

Ich habe mal nach den Bildern von letztem Jahr gesucht...

Es ist die rechte Pflanze.... das Eimerchen war genausogroß, wie bei dem Mini - Lotos auf der linken Seite. Damals waren die Blätter viel höher, als jetzt.

und weil ich die grade noch gefunden habe , habe ich auchnoch ein paar Blütenbilder angefügt....  

tschüß
Patty


----------



## wp-3d (6. Aug. 2008)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

Hi Patty

Ich kann es so auch nicht beurteilen 

Meine grossen Pflanzen stehen in Mörtelkübel, diese sind in der Oberfläche vermutlich grösser als dein Topf. 

Der kleine Dreifarbige steht in einem kleineren Topf ca. 30Ltr., dieses sollte für die kleine Pflanze ausreichen, aber da der Topf wie bei deinem, sich nach unten konisch verjüngt, scheint ihm das auch nicht zu gefallen. 

Er macht in letzter Zeit Probleme und kümmert mit kleinen Blättern.


Ps: Jetzt habe ich die Bilder gesehen und staune wie die Pflanze in dem kleinen Pott sooo gross wurde. 

Aber die Rhizome wachsen ja stetig weiter und verlieren letztendlich die Kraft im eingeengten Topf.

Übrigens: schöne Blütenbilder


----------



## wp-3d (4. Sep. 2008)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

Hallo

Nun kommt für dieses Jahr die letzte Erfolgsmeldung 

Lotospflanze Nr.3 Maggie Bell Slocum zeigt nun endlich ihre Blüte. 

Die Knospe hat jetzt gut 6 Wochen gebraucht um bei einer Höhe von ca. 1,10 mtr. ihre Blüte zu präsentieren.


----------



## Dr.J (4. Sep. 2008)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*



			
				Nymphaion schrieb:
			
		

> Im Gewächshaus blühen sie noch mindestens bis Ende Oktober.



Dann hab ich ja noch Hoffnung. Mein Lotos treibt seit Wochen Stehblätter wie :crazy


----------



## Eugen (4. Sep. 2008)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

Mit weiteren Blütenbildern kann uns jetzt wahrscheinlich nur noch Werner (nymphaion) dienen.

ich hab ihn ja vor einer Woche besucht und dort einen Lotoswald vorgefunden,der mir die Sprache verschlug.

Ca 200 Lotose bis zu 2,20 m hoch und viele Blüten,obwohl lt. Werner die Saison sich zu Ende neigt.

Bilder davon hier rein zu stellen, würde alle "kleinen" Lotosbesitzer nur vor Neid erblassen lassen und wäre psychologisch mehr als ungeschickt.

Bei ihm wächst der Lotos übrigens auch in einer Badewanne im Freien und in einem Wasserloch, in das sie die übrigen Rhizome einfach reingeworfen hatten.

Und was hab ich mir für einen Streß gemacht.


----------



## Dr.J (4. Sep. 2008)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

@Eugen

Neeee oder?  einfach reingeworfen??? Und ich fummele mir ein ab, um alles genau so zu machen, wie auf dem Beipackzettel steht.


----------



## Dr.J (12. Sep. 2008)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

So,

endlich habe ich es mal geschafft, Bilder von meinen Lotos zu machen.


----------



## wp-3d (12. Sep. 2008)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

Hi Jürgen 

Er ist ja noch gut gekommen, aber mit Blüten wird es dieses Jahr bestimmt nichts mehr. 

So hat er jetzt aber kräftige Rhizome und kann im nächsten Frühjahr gleich richtig loslegen.


----------



## goldfisch (12. Sep. 2008)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

Hallo,
mein Lotos steht in einem Baueimer direkt im Teich versenkt. Das Rhizom hat sich über den Sommer aus der "Erde" geringelt. Die aktuellen 3 (Schwimm)-Blätter wachsen aus dem frei im Wasser stehenden Rhizomstück. Kann ich das so lassen, oder soll ich lieber alles, jetzt oder in Frühjahr neu tief eintopfen ?
mfg Jürgen


----------



## Conny (12. Sep. 2008)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

Hallo Jürgen,

sage mal, dieses hübsche Lotos-Haus, woher hast Du das denn?
Unser Lotos hat 10 Stehblätter und arbeitet an seiner Knospe. Da die Temperatur die nächsten Tage gegen den Gefrierpunkt geht, wollte ich ihm ein Dach über denm Kopf spendieren


----------



## Dr.J (12. Sep. 2008)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

Hallo Conny,

Das ist das Gardena Gewächshaus für Kinder.  Helmut hat das auch, dadurch bin ich erst darauf gestoßen.

Guckst du hier


----------



## Nymphaion (12. Sep. 2008)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

Hallo Jürgen,

in unserem Klima überlebt Lotos ein Umpflanzen im Herbst nicht. Du musst also notgedrungen alles so lassen wie es ist.


----------



## goldfisch (13. Sep. 2008)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

Danke, Jürgen


----------



## Conny (16. Sep. 2008)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

Hallo,

warum muss es jetzt so kalt werden? Meine Knospe  
Ich hatte so gehofft, dass sie es schafft . 

 

Ich werde gleich so ein schickes Häuschen kaufen, wie Jürgen!


----------



## Dr.J (17. Sep. 2008)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

Hallo,

wir haben inzwischen bei uns mehrfach Bodenfrost und ich mach mir Sorgen, dass mein Lotos Schaden nimmt. 

Soll ich ihn jetzt schon reinholen? Wenn ja, dann bereits zum Überwintern in einen dunklen Raum oder erstmal Warmstellen in einem hellen Raum????

Das Wasser hat mom tagsüber um die 9° Grad.

:help


----------



## Brigitte (16. Okt. 2008)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

Hallo alle zusammen,

nach dem Kälteeinbruch im September ist es noch einmal warm geworden aber mein Lotos hat trotzdem begonnen sich zurückzuziehen.
Ich habe ihn ins Gewächshaus gestellt, wo er auch überwintert, unbeheizt mit Frostwächter weil dort auch andere Pflanzen überwintern.

Letztes Jahr sah mein Lotos so aus, Foto  blühte aber nicht, dieses Jahr hatte ich ihn in einem grossen (70l) glasierten Keramiktopf auf der Terrasse, aber das gefiel ihm offenbar gar nicht. Das Wasser wurde an manchen Tagen sehr warm und war algengrün, ob das der Grund war? Da ihr eure Plastiktöpfe aber auch alle vollsonnig stehen habt nehme ich an, dass das Wasser da auch sehr warm wird, oder nicht?

Hoffentlich übersteht er den Winter gut und dann sehe ich wo ich ihn nächste Jahr hintue.

Gruss Briigtte


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (16. Okt. 2008)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

Hi,

meine Nelumbo lutea sind mittlerweile fast komplett eingezoge. Es dümpeln nur noch abgestorbene/absterbende Blätter im Bottich rum . Am Wochenende wird wohl in den Keller umgezogen 

MfG Frank


----------



## Annett (27. Nov. 2008)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

Hallo zusammen.

Nachdem meine beiden Lotos schon Ende August nicht mehr wirklich vorhanden waren (alle Blätter wurden immer kleiner und starben ab), von Blüten ganz zu schweigen, dachte ich "das wars".
Heute haben wir es endlich geschafft, das Tomantenzelt in dem sie mit Tomaten und Gurken standen abzubauen. Da wir ordentlich Frost hatten, bin ich davon ausgegangen, sie wären hinüber und wollte sie auf dem Kompost entsorgen. Immerhin hatten wir zuletzt -8,6°C in einer Nacht. 

Beim Umkippen des ersten Eimers sah ich am Bodengrund ein schönes weißes Rhizom.... ganz wie das, was im Frühjahr per Post gekommen war. 
Also hab ich versucht das Ganze wieder irgendwie in den Eimer zu bekommen. Beide Eimer stehen jetzt mit etwas Wasserüberstand im "Hauswirtschaftsraum" bei ca. 8°C. Mal sehen, ob das doch noch was wird.


----------



## Dodi (28. Nov. 2008)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

Hallo Annett,

ich drück Dir schon mal die Daumen für den __ Lotus!
Der hat Dich wohl ganz schön enttäuscht aber auch getäuscht.

Aber, weisst ja, totgeglaubte leben länger...


----------



## Brigitte (1. Dez. 2008)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

Hallo Annett,

mein Lotos "Neuer roter Lotos" war, wie beschrieben, auch  nicht so berauschend in diesem Sommer, irgendwas hat ihm nicht gepasst, aber er hat ein wunderschönes Rhizom zum überwintern. Steht frostfrei in seinem Eimer.

Von amerikanischen Lotos Gärtnern mit denen ich per E-Mail kommuniziere habe ich erfahren, dass das scheint's ganz normal ist, wenn sie manches Jahr nicht wollen, dafür sollen sie dann im nächsten Jahr um so blüh- und wachswilliger sein. Der Lotos "Mrs. Perry D. Slocum" wurde mir als besonders zuverlässige Pflanze empfohlen. Vielleicht kaufe ich mir den dann im Frühjahr dazu.

Das Experiment Lotos habe ich jedenfalls noch nicht aufgegeben.

Die tropischen Seerosen sind da viel weniger heikel, vor allem die blauen , die blühen bei jedem Wetter unermüdlich, wenn sie nur reichlich Dünger und genügend warmes Wasser um die Wurzeln haben.

Gruss Brigitte


----------



## phi1618 (5. Feb. 2009)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

Hallo an Alle, 

also bei mir ist heuer das Experiment __ Lotus nur halb geglückt. 
Ich hatte mir 7 verschiedene Sorten gekauft,

Nikki Gibson, die hat bei meiner Schwester wunderbar geblüht. nur war die auch in einem Glashaus drinnen.

Perry Giant Sunburst die hab ich in einen Mini Teich gegeben (1,5x1m) die hat auch geblüht, nur war sie nicht ganz so groß ca. 80cm waren die Blätter. 
Bei der werd ich mir nächstes Jahr eine Abdeckung draufmachen damit sie es wärmer hat. 

Flavescens, Maihiren, Pekensis Rubra, Chawan Basu und Sweetheart haben leider nicht geblüht.

Meine Frage an Euch, weil ich es heuer besser machen will  

muss man die Lotus im Frühjahr aus den Töpfen rausgeben und neues Substrat reingeben, oder kann man die drinnenlassen?

Wenn man sie teilen will, weil ich mir paar neue Töpfe gekauft habe. wann soll man das machen? 

Ein Grund warum die meisten nicht geblüht haben bei mir war warscheinlich auch weil ich sie nicht im Glashaus hatte. Daher werd ich mir heuer noch zusätzlich ein Glashaus bauen. Dann sollte für heuer alles gut gehn 

Lg 

Josef


----------



## Brigitte (6. Feb. 2009)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

Es kribbelt im grünen Daumen!

Gerade vorhin habe ich die überwinterten Knollen meiner tropischen Seerosen aus dem Gemüsefach des Kühlschranks geholt und in ein kleines Aquariumbecken mit Heizstab bei 26°C Wassertemperatur zum antreiben gelegt. Sobald sie ein paar Schwimmblätter gebildet haben, werden sie in kleine Töpfe umgepflanzt und dann sollen sie wachsen, damit sie Ende Mai in mein Seerosenbecken in den Garten dürfen.

Der Lotos hat in seinem Mörtelkübel im Gewächshaus überwintert. Dort ist es gerade mal frostfrei. Je nach Wetter Ende März/Anfang April kippe ich den Topf kopfüber und wasche die alte Erde raus, die dünnen Rhizome werfe ich weg und behalte nur das dickste mit einer gesunden Wachstumsspitze. Das pflanze ich in wohlgedüngte Erde wieder ein und bedecke es mit ca 5cm Wasser, im Gewächshaus bleibt es bis Anfang Mai, bei schönem Wetter stelle ich es auch schon vorher in die Sonne nach draussen.

Ich kann es kaum erwarten, dass es endlich warm wird.
Brigitte


----------



## Eugen (10. März 2009)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*



Brigitte schrieb:


> Es kribbelt im grünen Daumen!



Bei mir kribbelts auch. Ob mein Lotosdaumen allerdings grün ist 

Was passiert, wenn ich den Lotos jetzt schon umtopfe ?
Die umgetopften Rhizome kommen natürlich erst mal ins Haus ans helle Fenster.
Sollte / muß man wirklich bis Ende März/Anfang April warten ?


----------



## Nyrie (10. März 2009)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

Hallo zusammen 

Ich möchte mich dieses Jahr zum ersten Mal an so einem Lotos versuchen. Die Theorie ist mittlerweile klar, jetzt gehts ans aussuchen der Pflanze.

ich hab Werner (Nymphaion) schon versucht zu fragen, aber ich glaub er sieht die PM nicht 
drum wollt ich mal hier um Rat fragen, ihr kennt euch ja mittlerweile auch aus.

Ich hab mir überlegt, es mal mit einer grünen Maid und einer 
Charles Thomas zu versuchen.

jetzt will ich natürlich nicht grad mit den schwierigsten beginnen...meint ihr, die zwei sind was für Lotos-Anfänger oder würdet ihr mir was anderes empfehlen?

schon mal vielen Dank für die Hilfe

liebe Grüsse, Dany


----------



## Brigitte (11. März 2009)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

Hallo Eugen,

ich weiss nicht wie es bei dir wettermässig aussieht, aber bei mir liegt noch jede Menge Schnee und daher ist nichts mit Garten. Ich habe den Lotos jetzt aber auch schon neu getopft und mit einem Heizstab das Wasser auf 20° erwärmt, allerdings stehen sie in einem ungeheizten Gewächshaus, dort ist es sehr hell aber die Luft ist kühl. 

Du kannst deine Lotos schon neu eintopfen und an eine helle Stelle im Haus stellen, sie sollten allerdings nicht zu lang drinnen stehen müssen. Also länger als 8 Wochen sollten es nicht sein. Ich meine damit, man muss abschätzen in wie vielen Wochen das gröbste an Kälte vorbei ist, und es nicht mehr unter 10° kalt wird, damit man sie dann rausstellen kann. Ich warte nicht bis nach den Eisheiligen, denn wenn ein Kälteeinbruch angesagt ist kann man die Töpfe entweder gut zudecken oder kurzfristig wieder ins Haus stellen.

Der Lotos zählt offenbar die Stunden an denen es 20-23° warm war, wenn er drei Monate beisammen hat, beginnt er Blüten zu bilden. Wichtig ist dabei die Wassertemperatur nicht die Lufttemperatur.

Gruss Brigitte


----------



## Brigitte (11. März 2009)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

Hallo Dany,
wie ich erfahren habe war Werner seit Dezember ohne E-Mail, Internet und Telefon, da er mit seiner Gärtnerei umgezogen ist und es mit der Installation Probleme gab.

Zu den von dir angeführten Lotos kann ich nichts sagen.

"Momo Botan" ist einer der bekanntesten, gefüllt blühend, die Blüten bleiben einige Tage länger, und bis später am Abend, geöffnet als andere und er hat auch eine längere Blütezeit . 

"Mrs. Perry D. Slocum" ist zwar ziemlich gross, blüht aber sehr zuverlässig.

Ich habe einen "Neuer Roter Lotos" der allerdings im letzten Jahr nicht zur Blüte kam, was allerdings oft im ersten Jahr üblich sein soll. 

Gruss Brigitte


----------



## Nymphaion (11. März 2009)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

Hallo,

die 'grüne Maid' ist bei uns zum absoluten Lieblingslotos geworden, denn sie ist wirklich anspruchslos und ausgesprochen blühfreudig.


----------



## Nyrie (11. März 2009)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

Jap, Werner hat mir mittlerweile auch auf die Nachricht geantwortet und somit hab ich dann auch gehört, dass es da Probleme mit der Internet-Verbindung gab.

Ich wurde nur etwas unruhig, weil ich nicht wusste wann dem Werner die Rhizome ausgehn  und ich hing doch schon letztes jahr mitfiebernd hier im Forum und hab eure Lotos-Erfolge bestaunt.

Bestellung ist jetzt auf jeden fall mal raus, ich hoffe das ganze klappt auch einigermassen  der Wille und die Lust sind da 

Danke euch beiden für die Antworten

liebe Grüsse
Dany


----------



## Dmitrij T. (20. März 2009)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

Moin moin,

ich habe 5 Stück Nelumbo nelumbo Samen gekeimt und ich habe schon kleine Pflanzen bekommen. Aber sie wachsen bei mir alle im einem Topf... Kann ich sie so lassen oder lieber einzeln umpflanzen? Vieleicht werden sie später einander stören? Ich möchte in 1-2 Monat dieser Topf vorsichtig im viel größeren umpflanzen...  Danke schön... 

Grüß,
Dimitrij


----------



## Nymphaion (20. März 2009)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

Hallo Dimitrij,

es wäre besser gewesen die Samen jeweils in einen eigenen Topf zu setzen, denn die Pflänzchen werden sich sehr bald gegenseitig stören und sie ertragen das Verpflanzen nicht sehr gut. Am besten wäre es wenn Du mit dem Verpflanzen solange warten könntest bis jede Pflanze wenigsten drei bis vier Schwimmblätter hat. Falls es vorher zu eng wird, musst Du sofort eingreifen und die Pflanzen vereinzeln. Die Sämlinge brauchen jetzt Wärme, Licht, sauberes Wasser und sehr, sehr hohe Luftfeuchtigkeit.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (20. März 2009)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

Hi Dimitrij,

von nem Nelumbo nelumbo hab ich noch nie was gehört. Es gibt doch nur 2 Arten: Nelumbo nucifera (Asiatischer Nelumbo) und Nelumbo lutea (Amerikanischer Nelumbo)

Wie dem auch sei. Das Umpflanzen der Nelumbosämliche ist, wie Werner schon schrieb, nicht ungegfährlich für die Pflänzchen. Ich hatte daher letztes Jahr meine Nelumbo lutea Sämlinge direkt mit den Aussaattöpchen in den großen Kübel gesetzt. Demnächst wird die alte Lehmerde ausgepült und die Rhizome vereinzelt. Von den 14 Pflänzchen hatten trotzdem nur 4-5 eingewurzelt. Bei vorherigen Aussaatversuchen waren nach den Umpflanzen (die Sämlinge aus den Aussaattöpfen nehmen und in größere setzen) bisher alle eingegangen. Hatten aber scheinbar auch nie richtig Wurzeln gebildet

MfG Frank


----------



## Frazzor (20. März 2009)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

Hi, 

ich bin neu Hier und möchte euch gerne zeigen das man sehr wohl aus Samen innerhalb eines Jahres Blühende Loten bekommt. 

http://home.arcor.de/michael-we/pflanzen/lotusanzucht.htm

Die Bilder am Ende der Seite zeigen Pflanzen die aus Samen gezogen wurden.

Gruß

Michael


----------



## Digicat (20. März 2009)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

Servus Michael

Herzlich Willkommen bei uns Teichlern

 für deine sehr gute, bebilderte Beschreibung 

Hast du deine Lotos immer im Gewächshaus stehen oder dürfen die auch mal an die frische Luft


----------



## Dmitrij T. (20. März 2009)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

Hallo Werner, ich werde dann sie einzeln einpflanzen... Sie bilden jetzt 2. Blatt und ich denke (hoffe), das sie leicht Umpflanzung schaffen. Danke schön. 

@Frank 
Ups, sorry... Klar habe ich Samen von Nelumbo nucifera...  Leider habe ich kein warmes Gewächshaus, um ein Paar von großen Töpfen zu stellen... Ich muss bis zu Mai abwarten... Leider sind Lotossämlinge sehr kompliziert (wegen Umpflanzung)... Meine Sämlinge habe ich im Seramis eingepflanzt, in eine Vase gestellt, die auf eine Heizmatte steht... Dazu habe ich eine Lampe für 12 Stunden eingeschaltet... 

@Michael
Super... Hast zu wirklich nur 7 Monat bis zu Blüte gewartet? Toll... Hast du deine weiße und gefüllte auch aus Samen bekommen? 

Grüß, Dimitrij.


----------



## Frazzor (20. März 2009)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

Hi,

ja habe die Samen damals bei Ebay gekauft. Damit sie besser Wachsen habe nur mit Flüssigdünger nachgeholfen das Ergebniss sieht man ja  

@ Digicat 

Die standen in dem Jahr die ganze Zeit im Gewächshaus, da war es ja auch noch leer . Jetzt müssen die im Lotusteich platz nehmen. 






Hier das Bild in Groß 
http://home.arcor.de/michael-we/pflanzen/bilder/2008/PICT2184.JPG

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Digicat (20. März 2009)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

Servus Michael

Danke für die Info 

Dein Bild darf ruhig größer sein, 800 x 800 Pix darf es groß sein und 256 Kb nicht überschreiten .


----------



## Brigitte (21. März 2009)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

Hallo Michael,

deine Fotoreportage hat mir gut gefallen. Das Lotosteich Foto ist aber nicht von diesem Jahr, oder? Bei uns schneit es immer noch ab und an und in meinem Gewächshaus wird es immer beengter, ich wäre froh wenn ich endlich ein paar Pflanzen rausstellen könnte. Aber der Frühling will nicht so recht kommen.

Meine tropischen Seerosen haben bereits einige Schwimmblätter und das Lotosrhizom beginnt auch zu wachsen.

Ich habe im Februar einen Lotossamen aus einem Trockengesteck rausgeklaubt und ihn in einer Mineralwasserflasche am Fensterbrett zum Keimen gebracht. Als er begann Wurzeln zu bilden, habe ich ihn im Gewächshaus in einen eigenen Topf gelegt und er wächst ganz schön munter weiter, er hat jetzt 3 kleine Schwimmblätter. Bin gespannt was aus dem wird.

Gruss Brigitte


----------



## Nyrie (28. März 2009)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

Juhuuuuuuuuu  

die Post ist da; und hat unsere Rhizome gebracht 

jetzt werden sie  nach der langen Reise erst mal ein entspannendes Vollbad nehmen und in der zeit wird in aller Ruhe ihr Bett fertig gemacht 

juhuuu 

Projekt Lotos startet, wir hoffen es wird was schönes daraus


----------



## Eugen (1. Apr. 2009)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

Ich habe gestern abend den Lotoskübel aus dem keller geholt und eine fürchterliche Entdeckung gemacht. 

Die abgeschnittenen Stängel sind mit Läusen übersäht !!!
Wie kann sowas passieren. 
.
Medium 1684 anzeigen ..............https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/media/1685/
.
.
Ausserdem habe ich neue Blätter entdeckt. 
Kann ich jetzt noch umtopfen ??
Den Frontlader habe ich bereits für SA bestellt.  
.
.Medium 1687 anzeigen ...Medium 1686 anzeigen


----------



## Nymphaion (1. Apr. 2009)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

Hallo Eugen,

jetzt ist allerhöchste Zeit fürs Umtopfen. Bei uns spült Mani die Lotosrhizome aus den Kübeln und er macht das sehr, sehr gut. Wenn die Rhizome schon so weit ausgetrieben sind, stellt er den Kübel nur schräg und spült die Erde mit dem Schlauch aus dem Kübel. Dabei wird der Kübel immer wieder gedreht, damit die Erde gleichmäßig herausgespült wird und sich nicht oben ein Erdberg bildet, den dann auf die freigespülten Rhizome unten rutscht.


----------



## Eugen (1. Apr. 2009)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

Hoi Werner,

danke für die prompte Antwort.
Das gibt ja eine Riesensauerei. 
Und die Erde ( besser, der Schlamm ) ist dann ja kaum wiederverwendbar. 
Am liebsten würde ich "Katinka" lassen wo sie ist und nur nachdüngen.
Andererseits reizt es schon zu teilen und  "Katinka"  zu vermehren.
(Ich hab da leichtsinniger weise ja irgendwann mal was versprochen.  )


----------



## Nymphaion (1. Apr. 2009)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

Hallo Eugen,

Die Erde kannst Du in jedem Fall nicht mehr verwenden, die sollte jährlich gewechselt werden. Am besten machst Du die ganze Aktion direkt auf dem Komposthaufen, dann ist die alte Erde gleich da wo sie am besten aufgehoben ist.


----------



## Dr.J (1. Apr. 2009)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

Hallo,

ich werde am WE auch mal den Komposthaufen beglücken und meinen __ Lotus, sofern er nicht über dem Winter hops gegangen ist, umtopfen. 

Bilder gibt es dann am WE.


----------



## Brigitte (1. Apr. 2009)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

Mein Lotos steht seit einer Woche in seinem Kübel im Garten, mit einem Heizstab zu Füssen und einer Plastikhaube über dem Kopf. Er hat ein kleines noch zusammengerolltes Blatt. 
Gruss Brigitte


----------



## Killerloop (1. Apr. 2009)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

Wie Nyrie (aka Dany) ja bereits erwähnte haben wir von Werner unsere Rhizome bekommen und starteten am WE das Lotos-Projekt...

Unsere beiden "neuen" Mitbewohner...






Genau handelt es sich um die "Grüne Maid" sowie "Charles Thomas", die grüne Maid ist die Ostereierige...

Also am Sonntag ein Beet/Bett für die beiden angerührt, etwas üppiger dimensioniert, damit auch niemand sagt, es habe am Platz gelegen...




Bett aka braune Brühe.. leicht bei der Aufnahmefähigkeit der Erde verschätzt

Unser Ostereierstrauch (grüne Maid) eingebettet:





Und Charles:
http://i171.photobucket.com/albums/u294/Killerloop2704/eingepackt.jpg

Man beachte das modische Badethermometer...
http://i171.photobucket.com/albums/u294/Killerloop2704/gewssert2.jpg

In vollsonniger Südlage mit momentan 26° Wassertemperatur entwickeln sich beide prächtig...
Charles:
http://i171.photobucket.com/albums/u294/Killerloop2704/3klein.jpg

Maid:
http://i171.photobucket.com/albums/u294/Killerloop2704/2klein.jpg

Soweit so gut, mal sehen wie es weitergeht... 

Eine Frage habe ich noch: Die "Grüne Maid" liegt noch etwas offen auf der Erde, ich kann aber davon ausgehen, dass sie sich noch verankert und das kein Problem gibt?

Beste Grüße, Pascal


_
EDIT by Annett: Einige Bilder in Links umgewandelt. Bitte lies Dir diese Anleitung durch. Danke. MfG Annett_


----------



## Nymphaion (1. Apr. 2009)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

Hallo Pascal,

die grüne Maid braucht etwas Hilfe bis sie Wurzeln gebildet hat. Am besten Du biegst einen Draht U-förmig und fixierst damit das Rhizom im Topf. So wie sie jetzt liegt, wird sie unter Umständen aufschwimmen bevor sie sich verankern kann.


----------



## Killerloop (2. Apr. 2009)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

hab ich nicht separat aufgeführt, aber die sind beide jeweils mit 2 Drähten fixiert (kann man auch gaanz schlecht erkennen, wenn man weiß wo).

Insofern gehe ich dann davon aus, dass es so paßt

Danke für die Info

***


----------



## Conny (4. Apr. 2009)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

Hallo,

ich habe ja meinen Augen nicht getraut, als ich das gesehen habe.

 

Der Bottich war den ganzen Winter draußen. Nur durch 2 Styrodurplatten geschützt. Die Posthörner, die ich nicht gesehen habe, haben in diesem Eisklumpen überlebt. Obwohl! Er war nie so ganz durchgefroren. Das Wasser stinkt nicht. Nur? Wie soll ich jetzt den Lotos umtopfen  Es ist eine Aufgabe für .... , die Minischneckis aus dem Algengewirr rauszupuhlen. Hier!
Könnte man denn nicht noch ein Jahr warten mit dem Umtopfen


----------



## Dr.J (4. Apr. 2009)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

So Leute,

heute den Lotos aus dem Winterschlaf geholt und umgetopft. War das eine Viecherei. Aber er scheint den Winter überlebt zu haben.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (4. Apr. 2009)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

Moin,

alle schon am Nelumbo. Ich glaub dann muß ich morgen auch mal meinen Kübel spülen und nachschaun was aus meine luteas geworden ist (nachher schon mal Platz im Folienhäuschen machen)

Frank


----------



## Killerloop (4. Apr. 2009)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

Mal ne (blöde) Frage (an Jürgen und den Rest der Experten): Wie teilt man denn da wo Teile dieser Rhizom-Schlange ab? Wie bei Seerosen-Rhizomen?

kurzes Update nach ner knappen Woche:


----------



## Dr.J (4. Apr. 2009)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

Hallo Killerloop,

soweit ich weiss immer hinter einem Knotenpunkt, also die Stelle, wo sich die Wurzel ausbilden.


----------



## Eugen (5. Apr. 2009)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*



Dr.J schrieb:


> So Leute,
> 
> heute den Lotos aus dem Winterschlaf geholt und umgetopft. War das eine Viecherei. Aber er scheint den Winter überlebt zu haben.



Dem kann ich nur zustimmen  
"Katinka" hatte richtig dicke,fette Rhizome.
Leider sind beim Ausspülen einige neue Triebe trotz Vorsicht abgebrochen , da alles sowas von verwurzelt und verschlungen war. 

     

     

   



Die Bierflasche dient nur zum Größenvergleich 
Im letzten Bild sind die Überreste zu sehen, die werden allerdings nicht weggeworfen,sondern dürfen in der Kiste bleiben.
Vielleicht treibt da ja auch noch was aus.


----------



## Heiko73 (5. Apr. 2009)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

Auch unser Lotos hat kräftige Rizome gebildet. WIr wollen nun testen, ob man einen Teil davon im Teich zum wachsen bringen kann. Sind die Rizome gefährlich für die Folie ?


----------



## Conny (6. Apr. 2009)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

Hallo,

ich hoffe, dass wir die Ackerei überlebt haben.

 

Damit hätte ich nie gerechnet, so ein langes Rhizom. 
 zum Verständnis, alles was weiß und dick ist, ist das Rhizom und alles was klein und dünn ist, sind die Wurzel? Dann hätte ich ich 4 Rhizome mit je einer Spitze, die bei Frost überlebt haben


----------



## phi1618 (28. Apr. 2009)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

Hallo, 

bei mir hat voriges Jahr leider der Lotos nicht richtig blühen wollen. 
Jetzt hab ich mir ein Glashaus gebaut, ihn geteilt und reingestellt. 
Bis jetzt schauts so aus... 

lg 

josef


----------



## Dr.J (28. Apr. 2009)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

Hallo Josef,

der eine ist aber schon weit. Bei mir sind erst 3 kleine Blätter zu sehen.


----------



## Eugen (28. Apr. 2009)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

Hi Josef


meine stehen in der Kälte und harren der Wärme,die da nicht kommt. 

@ Jürgen

tja,wer im Glashaus sitzt,....


----------



## Dr.J (28. Apr. 2009)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*



> @ Jürgen
> 
> tja,wer im Glashaus sitzt,....


 

Jetzt werde ich auch noch veräppelt.


----------



## phi1618 (28. Apr. 2009)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

Hallo Jürgen, 

ja is auch der einzige der erst so weit ist. die anderen haben erst 2 bis 3 Blätter. Nur warm is es da drinnen ganz gut. mal schaun wie gesagt heuer sollte es was werden mit dem blühen


----------



## Nyrie (29. Apr. 2009)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

huhu

ääähh...dann sind wir wohl irgendwie etwas vor der Zeit...jedenfalls meine Grüne Maid.

die hat ca. 5-6 Stehblätter, eine mittlerweile sehr grosse Knospe und die zweite steht auch schon ca. 15-20 cm aus dem Wasser und wächst jede Nacht.

der andere Lotos ist noch etwas hinterher, obwohl sie im selben Raum steht. zur zeit nur Schwimmblätter, aber lange kann es auch nicht mehr dauern.

Die beiden Kübel stehn halt direkt im Esszimmer mit Fensterfront an Südsonne. 4 Wochen Sonne pur haben den rest dazu getan.

heute abend stell ich ein paar Fotos rein, damit ihr mal beurteilen könnt, wie lange die Knospe wohl noch braucht. Ist schliesslich unser erster Lotosversuch :beeten keine Ahnung wie gross die Knospen werden und wie lange sie brauchen bis sie aufgehn

Freundliche Grüsse aus Hamburg

Dany


----------



## Nyrie (29. Apr. 2009)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

so, hier ein paar bilder von der "grünen Maid":

Übersicht, gut zu sehen die 1. Knospe:
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Knospe 1 (etwas dunkel leider):
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Knospe 2 (die versteckt sich noch unter zwei Stehblättern): 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




und hier der andere Lotos, die "Charles Thomas". Die beiden Kübel stehen zwar nur ca. 3m voneinander entfernt, aber die kleinere Pflanze braucht wohl etwas länger als die Maid.





Freundliche Grüsse aus Hamburg

Dany

_Edit: huch, warum kommen da Links und keine Fotos? hab sie doch extra schon vorher im Netz hochgeladen?_


----------



## Nymphaion (29. Apr. 2009)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

Hallo Dany, 

ich würde sagen die große Knospe öffnet sich in den nächsten zehn Tagen. Damit hast Du dann den Vogel abgeschossen, eine so frühe Lotosblüte haben wir bei uns noch nicht gehabt. Mitte Mai war bisher das höchste der Gefühle.


----------



## Wuzzel (29. Apr. 2009)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*



Nyrie schrieb:


> _Edit: huch, warum kommen da Links und keine Fotos? hab sie doch extra schon vorher im Netz hochgeladen?_



Hi Dany, 

das liegt vermutlich daran:
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/21141

Schöne Pflänzchen  

Gruß 
Wolf


----------



## Nyrie (30. Apr. 2009)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

ahh, daran könnte es liegen  danke Wolf. 

Dann werd ich in Zukunft über die Gallerie arbeiten, das dürfte dann ja klappen. 

@ Werner:

naja, das mit der frühen Knospe ist ja hauptsächlich dir zu verdanken.
wir haben lediglich die Pflanze nach anleitung eingepflanzt und nun steht sie halt seit 4 Wochen in der prallen Wärme. scheint ein guter standort zu sein.

Dann wissen wir jetzt aber auch, dass der "kleine" nicht hinterherhinkt oder ein Problem hat, sondern sich eigentlich "normal" verhält 

Prima 
das Ganze macht wirklich Spass.

Gruss
Dany


----------



## Annett (30. Apr. 2009)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

Hallo Dany.

Du könntest auch so versuchen, Bilder einzustellen: https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/forum/faq.php?faq=vb_faq#faq_new_faq_item

Meine Lotos-Eimer stehen im Freien, ohne schützendes Zelt. Ich überlege schon, ob ich sie gemeinsam mit Joachim ins Haus schleppe. Aber da ist die Beleuchtung schlechter. 
Der kleine dreifärbige Lotos ist mausetot. Evtl. ist er mir im Herbst schon erfroren. 
Dafür habe ich zwei Eimer mit dem "Neuen roten Lotos".


----------



## SilviaN. (30. Apr. 2009)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

Hallo Ihr Lotusfreunde
wollte mal anfragen wo Ihr denn die alle herhabt, wohl alle von Werner oder??


----------



## Eugen (30. Apr. 2009)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*



SilviaN. schrieb:


> Hallo Ihr Lotusfreunde
> wollte mal anfragen wo Ihr denn die alle herhabt, wohl alle von Werner oder??



Ich schon


----------



## Killerloop (30. Apr. 2009)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

Also Dany (Nyrie) und ich auch


----------



## Annett (30. Apr. 2009)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

Dito.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (30. Apr. 2009)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

Hi Silvia,

ich hab meine durch Ausaat bekommen (ist die amerikanische Wildart und braucht noch einge Zeit bis zur ersten Blüte)

MfG Frank


----------



## Dr.J (30. Apr. 2009)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

Hallo Dany,

Meiner ist auch von Werner.  Ist das jetzt "Schleichwerbung"?


----------



## SilviaN. (30. Apr. 2009)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

Hoi Jürgen
glaub ich nicht, ich hab ja nachgefragt, wollte es ja unbedingt wissen.
Aber nun habe ich den ganzen Thread durchgelesen, ist ja irre was ihr alle zusammen für die Lotuspflanzen macht.
Ich werde wohl keinen halten können, jedenfalls habe ich nicht einmal im Winter einen hellen Platz zum überwintern, und sonst haben die unser Grundstück auch ganz schön umbaut.
SCHADE!


----------



## Nymphaion (30. Apr. 2009)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

Hallo Silvia,

Lotos braucht es im Winter nicht hell. Er legt eine richtige Winterruhe ein und kann dabei kalt und stockdunkel stehen. Wir haben unsere ersten Lotosblumen im ungeheizten Keller überwintert, später in eine Noppenfolie gewickelt in der Garage (mit den Sommerreifen oben drauf). Wenn Du versuchst den Lotos warm und hell zu überwintern, tust Du ihm nichts gutes.


----------



## Annett (1. Mai 2009)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

Hallo.

Ich hatte den Lotos zunächst im Tomatenzelt vergessen/vernachlässigt und dachte beim Einräumen des Zeltes, dass er nach -8°C Nachttemperaturen hin sei.
Als ich ihn auf dem Kompost umstürzte, sah ich, dass noch Leben darin zu stecken schien und nahm beide Eimer mit in den ungeheizten Wirtschaftsraum.
Dort hatte es im Laufe des strengen Winters sogar mal eine ganz dünne Eisschicht auf beiden Eimer.
Im Frühjahr spülte ich dann beide Eimer aus.
Der "kleine dreifärbige Lotos" sah schon ziemlich tot aus, sodass ich in seinen Eimer auf Verdacht einen weiteren Ableger der zweiten Sorte ("Neuer roter Lotos") dazu packte.
So sehen beide Eimer derzeit aus.

 
Hier erkennt man rechts den toten Lotos.

 
Etwas Algenbildung. 
 Leider habe ich immer noch kein Zelt für die beiden.  Ich bin aber dran....


----------



## Brigitte (1. Mai 2009)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

Hallo Annett,

der Anblick deines "Neuer roter Lotos" beruhigt mich, meiner sieht etwa genau so aus. Er steht seit Wochen in seinem Becken im Freien, hat einen Aquarium Heizstab zur Unterstützung der Wassertemperatur dabei, aber das Wasser kühlte doch oft unter 10° ab. Zuerst dachte ich schon das Rhizom sei hinüber, aber es hat sich dann doch entschlossen irgendwo in der Mitte auszutreiben. Jetzt hoffe ich auf beständigeres warmes Wetter. 
Gruss Brigitte


----------



## Nyrie (3. Mai 2009)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

Hallo

Unsere Grüne Maid gibt weiterhin Gas, obwohl wir nichts spezielles gemacht haben (Pflanz-Anleitung von Werner, sonst nix).
Mittlerweile ist die 2. Knospe durch das Blätterdach gestossen.

Hier mal der Stand der 1. Knospe. Bin schon sehr gespannt wie gross sie noch wird und wann sie sich öffnet 

liebe Grüsse aus Hamburg

Dany


----------



## Conny (3. Mai 2009)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

Hallo Dany,

das sieht aber sehr vielversprechend aus 
Wie hast Du gedüngt?


----------



## Nyrie (3. Mai 2009)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

Hallo Conny

Ganz einfach nach Werners (Nymphaion's) Pflanzeinleitung.

beim Setzen der Pflanze waren 3 Osmocote Düngekegel drin, jetzt nach einem Monat hat jeder Lotos nochmal 2 nachgesteckt bekommen. Und später soll laut anleitung noch 1 Kegel folgen.

Ansonsten stehen die Kübel halt direkt an der Süd-Fensterfront im Wohnzimmer und wir hatten im letzten Monat hier oben grade mal ein zwei unsonnige Tage. ich glaub, denen gefällt einfach der Standort. 

Hab schon ein bisschen bammel davor, sie nach den Eisheiligen nach draussen zu verfrachten. aber mit Tomatengewächshaus müsste das eigentlich auch klappen :beeten


----------



## Nyrie (11. Mai 2009)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

juhuuu, die Knospe der grünen Maid öffnet sich!

im Anhang die ersten Bilder der Knospe, die sich heute morgen geöffnet hat 

das erste Bild zeigt die drei Knospen gestern; da hätte ich es noch nicht für möglich gehalten, dass sie sich heute schon öffnet!
Und auch die Charles Thomas hat jetzt definitiv ihr erstes Stehblatt entwickelt.

Frage: auf dem einen Bild seht ihr das Blatt unter der Blüte. Es handelt sich um das 1. Stehblatt, dass allmählich verkümmert. Muss man mit den Blättern irgend etwas machen, abschneiden oder lässt man der Natur ihren Lauf und belässt die Blätter einfach so?
Ausserdem hab ich etwas Bammel davor, die Pflanzen demnächst nach draussen zu stellen. Ein Tomatengewächshaus aus Folie ist bestellt, aber etwas skeptisch bin ich da schon...vor allem wenn man sieht wie mies der Mai sich bisher zeigt...naja mal sehn.

Liebe, blütenglückliche Grüsse aus Hamburg.

Dany & Pascal


----------



## Eugen (11. Mai 2009)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

Hi Dany

Ich bin grün vor Neid wegen deiner grünen Maid.  

Das 1.Stehblatt vertrocknet 
Meine Katinka ist noch weit vom 1.Stehblatt entfernt. 

Warum willst du sie rausstellen 
In der Wohnung läßt sich alles besser beobachten und ganz offentsichtlich gefällt es der Maid so.
Ich bin am Überlegen,ob ich meine nicht rein stelle.

Ansonsten,ganz neidlosen Glückwunsch   zur Blüte. 
 Du hast sogar Werner um Längen geschlagen

P.S.  Im Bild links unten, meine "grüne" Maid.


----------



## Nyrie (11. Mai 2009)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*



Eugen schrieb:


> Hi Dany
> Warum willst du sie rausstellen
> In der Wohnung läßt sich alles besser beobachten und ganz offentsichtlich gefällt es der Maid so.



äähmm...das ist eine sehr gute, berechtigte Frage  weil ich dachte, alle machen es so *grins* bzw. dass es dem Lotos draussen am Ende vielleicht besser gefällt.
Und was halt auch ist, mit zwei solchen Eimern im Wohn-/Ess(!)zimmer riecht es trotz Lüften vor allem morgens halt etwas nach stehendem Wasser. Aber schlimm ist es eigentlich nicht.
hmm...wir lassen sie jetzt einfach mal vorläufig drinn und schauen, wie das Wetter sich entwickelt.

Bin auf jeden fall sehr glücklich, dass das gleich beim ersten Mal so toll geklappt hat, ohne jegliches zutun unsererseits (mal abgesehn von den obligatorischen Düngekegeln). Ich hatte befürchtet, das ganze wird komplizierter und aufwändiger.
Wie ein Trottel renn ich dauernd zur Blüte hin und schau sie mir an :crazy
Juhuu! so schön!

Und wegen dem Vergleich mit deiner Maid, Eugen:
ich glaub, wenn wir die Eimer draussen hätten, wären wir auch kein Stück weiter mit den Pflanzen als deine Maid. Die Bedingungen hier im "Wohnzimmer-Treibhaus" scheinen wirklich optimal zu sein.


----------



## Eugen (11. Mai 2009)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*



Nyrie schrieb:


> Wie ein Trottel renn ich dauernd zur Blüte hin und schau sie mir an :crazy
> Juhuu! so schön!



Mach ruhig, in 3Tagen ist alles wieder vorbei. 
Ich hätte im letzten Jahr Katinkas einzige Blüte um ein Haar verpaßt.


----------



## Nyrie (11. Mai 2009)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

Ich glaub ich kann mich auf mindestens noch 2 Blüten freuen. hoffe ich jedenfalls. im oberen Beitrag auf dem 1. von meinen Bildern siehst du die zwei anderen Knospen die kräftig am wachsen sind.

Wann und wo genau schneidest du die Blüten eigentlich ab? Angeblich hört der Lotos ja auf zu blühen sobald der erste Blütenstempel Samen entwickeln konnte.
Gibt es da einen Zeitpunkt, den man auf keinen Fall verpassen darf? Ich acker mich schon durch den ganzen Thread auf der Suche nach einer Antwort, aber er ist halt schon etwas gross geworden


----------



## Nymphaion (11. Mai 2009)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

Am vierten oder fünften Tag fallen die Blütenblätter ganz einfach ab, das ist nicht zu übersehen. Dann schneidest Du den Stiel über der Wasseroberfläche ab. Wir hängen die Stiele kopfüber auf und trocknen sie. Irgendjemand kommt immer vorbei, der sie zum basteln brauchen kann.


----------



## Dr.J (12. Mai 2009)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

Hallo,

meinem Lotos ist es wohl zu kalt (Wassertemp.: 17 Grad)  Hat grad mal 3 winzige Schwimmblätter.


----------



## Brigitte (12. Mai 2009)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

Frust im Quadrat! Jetzt hatte der Lotos endlich drei schöne, normal entwickelte Schwimmblätter und heute Nachmittag fegte ein Hagelunwetter über unser Haus mit Kirschgrossen Körnern und jetzt sehen die Blätter aus als hätte ich sie im Mörser zu Pesto verarbeitet, ausserdem ist das ganze Becken voll mit abgeschlagenen Glyzinienblüten und Blättern, der ganze Garten ist ein einziger Jammeranblick.
Brigitte


----------



## Digicat (12. Mai 2009)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

Servus Brigitte

Ach, daß tut mir leid 

Leider erleben wir Gartenbesitzer alle paar Jahre so ein desaster :crazy

Weiß leider das genau Datum nimmer, aber als die Seerosenblätter wunderschön und prächtig im Teich lagen kam auch so ein Hagelgewitter daher. Nachher sa es genauso aus wie von die beschrieben.

Es war zum heulen. Aber es dauerte nicht lange, die Blätter erneuerten sich und im Herbst war davon nix mehr zu bemerken .

So als kleiner Trost


----------



## Eugen (14. Mai 2009)

*AW: Seerosenblüte(n) 2009*

Hi Elfriede,

naja, sie wächst so vor sich hin.
für ein foto reichts noch nicht wirklich. 

dafür ist "Katinka" recht gut dabei.


----------



## Elfriede (14. Mai 2009)

*AW: Seerosenblüte(n) 2009*

Hallo Eugen,

meine grüne Maid hatte anfänglich auch Probleme, aber seit einer Woche treibt sie recht ordentlich aus. Leider habe ich sie in einen viel zu kleinen Topf gepflanzt und kann daran im Moment wohl nichts ändern.

Wie lange hast Du Deine Katinka schon? Ich habe mir die Fotos von Deiner Umpflanzaktion noch einmal angeschaut, schon  ihre Rhizome schauten sehr kräftig und gesund aus.

Auch wenn das der falsche Thread ist um über __ Lotos zu schreiben, wünsche ich Dir trotzdem auch viel Erfolg mit Deiner Grünen Maid.

Liebe Grüße
Elfriede


----------



## Eugen (19. Mai 2009)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

Hi Elfriede,

die Katinka ist beim letzten TT bei mir eingetroffen.
Es war ein Geschenk der Teilnehmer an den Gastgeber 
Wurde gleich als Forumslotos bezeichnet und im nachhinein zur N.lutea "Katinka"  umbenamst.

Ob sie allerdings heuer auch so üppig wird 
Bei Werner hatte sie vorher halt doch ideale Bedingungen.


----------



## Elfriede (19. Mai 2009)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

Hallo Eugen,

nun weiß ich es endlich auch, warum es sich bei Deiner Katinka um den Forumslotos handelt und hoffe, dass er (oder sie?) sich heuer wieder anstrengt.

Meine Grüne Maid ist zwar wuchswillig aber in dem zu kleinen 20l-Topf stößt sie bereits an ihre Grenzen. Ich habe auch noch keine Erfahrung in der richtigen Lotos-Haltung und weiß deshalb auch nicht wie sie aussehen müsste oder könnte. Lässt sich Deine Grüne Maid noch nicht ablichten, damit ich sie mit meiner vergleichen kann? Mir wäre damit sehr geholfen.

Mit lieben Grüßen
Elfriede


----------



## Inken (20. Mai 2009)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

Hallo zusammen!

Ich hätte nie gedacht, dass ich in diesem Thema einmal schreiben würde.., ohne "Anschubser" hätte ich nicht gewagt, mir so ein empfindliches Gewächs zuzulegen. (Noch mal kurz ein dickes  an den, der geschubst hat!)
Aber seit einer Woche bin ich nun Besitzerin einer "Grünen Maid"! 

Am 13.05. kam sie an:  

Nach dem Motto "Denn sie wissen nicht, was sie tun" habe ich ihr dann das Bett gebaut.

Erde gedüngt:   Vorher kurz Eugen kontaktiert:  "Was mach' ich hier eigentlich??"
Wieder Erde drauf und gewässert:  
Vorsichtig das Rhizom hineingelegt:  
Mit Erde bedeckt, Steine und warmes Wasser dazu:  

Am nächsten Morgen dachte ich: Komisch, so viel Wasser in einer Nacht verdunstet? Da schaut ja schon was raus!! 

Zwei Tage später, am 15.05., sah es dann so aus:  

Und heute, 20.05., so:  

Ich versorge sie mit Wasser und Ignoranz, auch wenn's schwer fällt. Aber sie wächst, wie verrückt! Anfang Juni soll sie dann ins Freie. Hoffentlich geht es weiter so gut! :beeten


----------



## Eugen (20. Mai 2009)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

Hi Inken

ein Lotos an der Eismeerküste  

Dann mal :willkommen  bei den "ganz Verrückten"


----------



## Dr.J (20. Mai 2009)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

@Inken
kennst du schon die Steigerung von "teichverrückt"??? "Lotosverrückt" 

:willkommen


----------



## Inken (20. Mai 2009)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

"ganz verrück", "teichverrückt", "lotosverrückt" 

Ich glaub', ich bin hier richtig!


----------



## Nyrie (20. Mai 2009)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

Hallo Inken 

Du wirst mit deiner grünen Maid viel spass haben 

Meine Maid haben wir am 29.03. gepflanzt und das gute Ding ist wirklich explodiert.
Die erste Blühte ist schon seit Tagen wieder verblüht, die zweite seit 2 Tagen offen, Knospe 3 ist in den nächsten paar Tagen mit öffnen dran und Knospe vier arbeitet sich stetig weiter nach oben.

Der ganze Eimer hat neben vielen Schwimmblättern mittlerweile ca 12 oder 13 Stehblätter.
Mein Freund und ich hatten davor auch keinen Schimmer von Lotos, haben uns haber durch dieses Thema hier anstecken lassen  letztes Jahr waren wir leider zu spät dran, aber in diesem haben wir dann fleissig mitgemacht 

Neben der grünen Maid haben wir noch eine Charles Thomas, die mittlerweile auch 3 grosse Stehblätter hat und kräftig wächst.

Viel Spass weiterhin mit deiner Maid  

Grüsse aus Hamburg 
Dany


----------



## Eugen (20. Mai 2009)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*



Nyrie schrieb:


> Die erste Blühte ist schon seit Tagen wieder verblüht, die zweite seit 2 Tagen offen, Knospe 3 ist in den nächsten paar Tagen mit öffnen dran und Knospe vier arbeitet sich stetig weiter nach oben.
> 
> Der ganze Eimer hat neben vielen Schwimmblättern mittlerweile ca 12 oder 13 Stehblätter.



Sie schon wieder, 4.Blüte  

wohnt ihr bei einem AKW  

mach uns ruhig weiter neidisch.


----------



## Nyrie (20. Mai 2009)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*



Eugen schrieb:


> Sie schon wieder, 4.Blüte
> 
> wohnt ihr bei einem AKW



nix Blüte, Knospe  
Blüte hab ich die zweite. die andern beiden wollen erst noch eine werden.

und auch ein AKW ist nicht in der Nähe, die Eimer stehen glaub ich einfach gut: grosse Fensterfront bis zum Boden, Südseite, viel Sonne und gutes Wetter, bisher nur drinnen gehalten.
Und halt schon am 29. März gepflanzt. aber wir wollten die Rhizome nicht noch tage- oder wochenlang irgendwo liegen lassen (beim ersten mal hat man doch gehörig Respekt vor den empfindlichen Rhizomen) also gleich beide in die Töpfe.

wollt niemanden neidisch machen, nur die schönen Bilder teilen  nicht böse sein :friede


----------



## Inken (20. Mai 2009)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

Hallo Dany!

Das ist ja der Hammer! 

 Sei ehrlich, womit habt ihr bestochen? Räucherstäbchen? Discokugel? Kate Bush-Dauerbeschallung?



Ihr habt halt den zeitlichen Vorsprung und die passende Lage, Fenster nach Süden... Meine Maid steht auch vor einer großen Terrassentür mit Blick nach Westen. 
Aber deine Beiträge lassen mich hoffen, dass ich [URL='https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/203/]das[/URL]vielleicht auch hinbekomme!


----------



## Eugen (22. Mai 2009)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*



Elfriede schrieb:


> Hallo Eugen,
> 
> nun weiß ich es endlich auch, warum es sich bei Deiner Katinka um den Forumslotos handelt und hoffe, dass er (oder sie?) sich heuer wieder anstrengt.
> 
> ...



Hallo Elfriede,

die "grüne Maid" ist noch nicht so weit 
.


 

Da sieht Katinka schon besser aus :
.


 

Und hier Katinkas Kids :
.


 

Mit Danys gepimpter  Maid kann man das allerdings nicht vergleichen.


----------



## Elfriede (22. Mai 2009)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

Hallo Eugen,

herzlichen Dank für Deine Hilfe, Du hast mir mit den Fotos wirklich sehr geholfen und mir Mut gemacht. Das Wachstum meiner Grünen Maid scheint also normal zu verlaufen, ich habe sie vor 27 Tagen im Freien gepflanzt, bei noch recht kühlen Nächten und stürmischen __ Winden. Die neuen Blätter scheinen Stehblätter zu werden, wenn ich mich nicht täusche. Sehr gesund schauen die Blätter meiner Maid allerdings nicht aus, schon gar nicht im Vergleich zu Deiner Katinka und ihren Kids, die sehen ja schon prächtig aus. Könnte es sein, dass die Sonne die Blattränder meiner Grünen Maid verbrannt hat, soll ich sie lieber etwas schattiger stellen?

Nochmals Dank und liebe Grüße aus Paros
Elfriede


----------



## blumenbiene (28. Mai 2009)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

Ich habe seit 1 Monat auch einen Lotos, jedoch aus Samen gezogen.

Er steht mindestens 12 h vollsonnig und hat ein Lehmsubstrat. Der Keimling hat mittlerweile 3 Blätter und diese werden leider immer gelber. Ich kann mir nicht wirklich erklären warum, denn gedüngt habe ich sie schon (Hakaphos grün).

Könnt ihr mir sagen was das Problem ist? 

Liebe Grüße und danke im Voraus,
Maja


----------



## Elfriede (29. Mai 2009)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

Hallo Lotosfreunde,

meine Grüne Maid treibt in dem kleinen Topf ein Blatt nach dem anderen, doch die untersten Schwimmblätter sehen  schon ziemlich vergammelt aus.

Kann mir vielleicht jemand sagen ob ich einige dieser Blätter entfernen kann, oder müssen sie an der Pflanze bleiben?

Mit lieben Grüßen und Wünschen für ein schönes Wochenende
Elfriede aus Paros


----------



## Eugen (30. Mai 2009)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

Hi Elfriede,

ich würde sie dran lassen bis sie total vertrocknet sind und dann über Wasserniveau abschneiden.
Meine Maid mickert,hat erst 4 Blätter.
Ich werde sie morgen mal an die frische Luft setzen.

Katinka wächst gut.
Allerdings ist bei einem Ableger ein Stehblatt von außen nach innen ausgetrocknet. 
Der Rand ist total vertrocknet,am Blattansatz ist alles noch saftig.
Keine Ahnung,was das soll.


----------



## Nymphaion (30. Mai 2009)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

Hallo Maja,

Lotossämlinge sind sehr heikel. Es wird ihm an Luftfeuchtigkeit und Wärme fehlen. 90 % Luftfeuchtigkeit und 32° C Wassertemperatur wären prima. Mit diesen Verhältnissen bringe ich Aussaaten über die kritische Zeit. Die erwachsenen Pflanzen sind viel robuster und kommen mit normalen Verhältnissen zurecht.


----------



## Elfriede (30. Mai 2009)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

Hallo Eugen,

vertrocknen werden die Blätter meiner Grünen Maid nicht, eher verfaulen, denn sie liegen, bis auf zwei, alle auf dem bzw. im Wasser, - über dem Wasser abschneiden geht also nicht. Ich werde die Blätter also lieber auf der Pflanze vergammeln lassen. Sie hat inzwischen insgesamt 13 Blätter, 3 weitere starten bereits. Die zwei Stehblätter stehen  erst knapp über dem Wasser. 

Ich habe den Lotos inzwischen etwas schattiger gestellt, denn ich hatte das Gefühl, dass ihm die Hitze nicht behagte,  ich will  ihn einige Tage am  neuen Standort beobachten.

Vielleicht weiß Werner was es mit dem vertrockneten Stehblatt Deiner Katinka auf sich hat. Salz kann bei Dir ja nicht dafür verantwortlich sein, wie bei meinem ersten Lotos vor zwei Jahren hier auf Paros, der schon nach kurzer Zeit in meinem Teich eingegangen, d.h. vertrocknet  ist. Meine Grüne Maid steht deshalb nicht im Teich, sondern im Kübel auf der Terrasse und wird nur mit Leitungswasser aufgefüllt,aber gegen die salzige Luft kann ich sie allerdings auch nicht schützen. Werner hat mich zwar gewarnt, aber ich muss es einfach noch einmal probieren, schließlich  könnte ich ja auch Glück haben. Glück wünsche ich Dir auch mit der jungen Katinka II. Zur Grünen Maid hat Werner doch irgendwo geschrieben, dass sie anfangs etwas länger zum richtigen Einwurzeln braucht, wenn ich mich richtig erinnere.

Mit lieben Grüßen aus Paros
Elfriede


----------



## Nymphaion (31. Mai 2009)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

Hallo Eugen,

so sieht ein Lotosblatt aus wenn die Pflanze vertrocknet. Hast Du mal den Wasserstand kontrolliert?


----------



## Brigitte (1. Juni 2009)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

Hallo Werner, wo ist das vertrocknete Lotosblatt zur Ansicht?

Meine Lotosblätter haben dieses jahr keinen guten Start, die ersten drei wurden verhagelt, die lösen sich jetzt langsam auf. Die nächsten kamen ganz bleich mit grünen Rippen, also habe ich kräftig nachgedüngt mit Osmokote und das letzte Blatt ist jetzt zwar grüner und hat nicht mehr diese dunkleren Rippen, aber so richtig gesund sieht es auch nicht aus.
Kann man eventuell etwas Eisen Granulat ins Wasser bröseln (Mittel gegen bleiche Zitrusblätter)?
Die tropischen Seerosen in den Thermoplantern wachsen aber gut.
Gruss Brigitte


----------



## Digicat (2. Juni 2009)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

Servus Brigitte



> Hallo Werner, wo ist das vertrocknete Lotosblatt zur Ansicht?



Hier

 

Habe es aus Eugens Album hier rein kopiert


----------



## Eugen (2. Juni 2009)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

@ Werner

Ich hüte Katinka wie meinen Augapfel.
Langsam wird Wally eifersüchtig. 
Wasserstand ist permanent ca 15 cm.

@Brigitte

Der mit dem vertrockneten Blatt bin ich. 
Dem Werner würde sowas nicht passieren.
Das Blatt hab ich im vertrockneten Zustand leider nicht fotografiert.
Habs abgeschnitten und entsorgt. 

@Helmut

Danke für deine Mühe,nur leider ist auf dem Bild das "vertrocknete" Blatt nicht zu sehen.
Besagtes Blatt sieht man links unten, noch voll im Saft.


----------



## Digicat (2. Juni 2009)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

Servus Eugen

Dachte das eine Blatt was sich einringelt wäre dieses 

Naja ..... habs aber trotzdem gerne gezeigt


----------



## Eugen (2. Juni 2009)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*



nö,das ist noch beim "Ausringeln"


----------



## Inken (4. Juni 2009)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

Moin ihrs!

Es ist nun drei Wochen her, dass die "Grüne Maid" bei mir einzog. Seit dem 1.6. steht sie nun im Freien, Südblick, viel Sonne -wenn sie denn scheint..:?.

Anfangs schoss sie ziemlich los, aber jetzt ist es Zeit für den Dünger-Nachschub denke ich, denn zur Zeit sieht sie so aus:
  
   

Mickert, oder? 


Ein wenig Kopfzerbrechen macht mir auch unser Reizklima. Es sind zwar ein paar Kilometer bis zur Küste, aber nach einem Regen aus West -und der kommt eigentlich immer von da- habe ich eindeutig Salzablagerungen an den Fensterscheiben... :?

Hoffentlich vertrocknet sie mir nicht...:beeten

Wieviele Zäpfchen muss ich nachschieben, drei?


----------



## Conny (5. Juni 2009)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

Hallo Inken,

3-2-1


----------



## Killerloop (12. Juni 2009)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

Hallo zusammen!

Zwei kurze Fragen habe ich mal wieder: 
1. Wir haben jetzt bei einem bekannten Lotos-Händler *hust* unter anderem eine Nelumbo "keine Ahnung" bestellt... Nun impliziert ja der Name, dass unklar ist welche Sorte das ist. 
Welches Pflanzgefäß ist denn dafür zu nehmen? Sprich wir würden gerne ein mittelgroßes Gefäß nehmen (60L) für den Unbekannten, gleichzeitig aber vermeiden dass er ein nachhaltiges Problem aufgrund der evtl. zu geringen Größe des Gefäßes bekommt. 
2. Eine der Pflanzen ist nicht für uns, sondern soll noch weiter (nach Spanien) transportiert werden. Dies soll aber erst in ca. 2-3 Wochen geschehen. Ist das so überhaupt möglich oder müssen die nun schnellstmöglich in die Erde (ist ja schon etwas weiter fortgeschritten das Jahr)? Sprich stecken die eigentlich schon in der Wachstumsphase und können nicht mehr "ruhig" gelagert werden? Vorab zur Klärung: Die können nicht eingebuddelt transportiert werden, sondern entweder nur als Rhizom in etwas Wasser oder alternativ bleiben sie dann alle bei uns stehen.  

Danke vorab, viele Grüße
Pascal

P.S.: Unsere "Grüne Maid" hat eine erste Blühpause nach 4 Blüten eingelegt, "Charles Thomas" treibt grad die erste hohe Blüte, also gibts es hoffentlich bald neue Bilder!


----------



## Kuni99 (13. Juni 2009)

Hallo,

ich habe heute auch noch eine Lieferung bekommen. Ist ja auch super Qualität und nach dem Preisnachlass konnte ich nicht widerstehen. Die Knollen sind noch gar nicht so weit ausgetrieben wie ich dachte. Sie sollten sich noch ein wenig lagern lassen, am besten in Wasser bei 10 bis 12 °C. Im Norden ist wohl eine Regentonne im Schatten geeignet. Täglich kontrollieren!

Ein 60 l Gefäß ist auch für große __ Lotos erstmal ausreichend. Ich habe auch schon große Sorten in 20 l Eimern zum Blühen gebracht, die Blüte ist dann halt nicht sehr üppig.

Viele Grüße,
Kai


----------



## Dooora (13. Juni 2009)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

Hallo,

ich hab auch welche!!! Heute bekommen! Freu )))  Hab sie behandelt wie kostbares zerbrechliches Glas.....  und gleich eine Frage zum Düngen. Das mit der Gartenerde als Substrat kriege ich hin, weil wir noch 1 qm Grasfläche abgraben müssen in unserer ehemals grünen Hölle sprich verwucherter Garten. Dann Osmocote rein. Aber wann gebe ich die Düngerkegel dazu? Gleich beim Pflanzen oder warten, wenn ja, wie lange?
Das stand auch in der Pflanzanleitung nicht (oder bin ich zu blöd?)...

LG Ursula


----------



## Kuni99 (14. Juni 2009)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

Hallo,

also Osmocote gehört ganz unten rein ins Pflanzgefäß als Vorratsdüngung. Man kann es mit etwas Lehmerde mischen. Darauf dann die ungedüngte Lehmerde, das ganze mit Wasser aufweichen und dann das Rhizom vorsichtig hineindrücken und fixieren. Die Düngekegel sind zum Nachdüngen während der Saison, wenn die Pflanze schon einige Stehblätter gebildet hat und damit auch mehr Dünger aufnehmen kann. Aber nicht Nachdüngen wenn sich gerade eine Blütenknospe hochschiebt, denn das kann dazu führen, dass sie stehenbleibt.

Viel Erfolg!
Kai


----------



## Dooora (14. Juni 2009)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

Hi,

für die schnelle Antwort dankeschön!!! 

Nebenbei - 
War das nicht ein herrlicher Sommergartenmorgen heute? Sonntag, Sonne, warm.....  

LG
Ursula


----------



## Killerloop (15. Juni 2009)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

Vielen Dank für die Tipps, jetzt müssen dann nur noch die Pflanzen kommen und dann können wir das in die Tat umsetzen


----------



## Eugen (27. Juni 2009)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

Ich glaubs nicht 

Meine zickende Grüne Maid hat eine Knospe.  
Da sie erst ein richtiges Stehblatt hat,dachte ich erst,das wäre halt ein weiteres Blatt.
Gestern schaute ich mir das Ganze etwas genauer an und stellte fest,dass das eine Blütenknospe ist.


----------



## Elfriede (28. Juni 2009)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

Hallo Eugen,

ich freue mich mit Dir, bin aber zugleich auch ein wenig neidisch, denn meine Grüne Maid schaut nicht gut aus. Zwar hat sie zwei frische, kleine Blätter getrieben, aber alle älteren Blätter sind bereits vergammelt. 

Wie schaut denn bei Dir das Rhizom aus? Das Rhizom meiner Grünen Maid ist nicht mehr weiß und fest, sondern leicht  bräunlich ( nicht faul) und fühlt sich eher etwas ausgezehrt an. Ein weiteres Blatt treibt zwar schon wieder aus, trotzdem habe ich keine große Hoffnung für ihr Überleben.

Wenn ich mir das Foto Deiner Grünen Maid in ihrem Topf ansehe, vermute ich, dass sie auch in ziemlich warmen Wasser steht. Füllst Du das verdunstste Wasser nur auf oder wechselst Du das Wasser hin und wieder ganz aus? Vielleicht ist das eine dumme Frage, aber mir fehlt in Sachen Lotos einfach die Erfahrung, auch was die Düngung betrifft. Ich habe die Grüne Maid bei der Pflanzung gedüngt und später noch einmal drei Düngekegel nachgeschoben. Ist das genug, oder sollte ich noch einmal düngen? Entsorgen will ich sie jedenfalls nicht, solange noch etwas Grünes dran ist.

Mit lieben Grüßen aus Paros
Elfriede


----------



## Eugen (28. Juni 2009)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

Hallo Elfriede

was Erfahrung mit Lotos angeht,stehe ich auch ganz am Anfang.
Im letzten Jahr hab ich ja mal geschrieben: "Eugen und Lotos sind wohl nicht kompatibel"
Und dann bekam ich zum TT von den Teilnehmern "Katinka" geschenkt.

Seitdem muß ich mich - nolens,volens - mit dieser Pflanze beschäftigen 
Die "grüne Maid" ist mir anfang Mai "zugeflogen"  
Richtig toll sieht sie aber auch nicht aus, bis auf die Knospe halt.

Wie das Rhizom aussieht ? Keine Ahnung,es ist ja mit Substrat bedeckt.
Wasserwechsel machen ? Hab ich noch nie gemacht, es wird nur nachgefüllt.

Und beim Nachfüllen hab ich gestern bei "Katinka" auch eine Knospe entdeckt. 

Über was sich ein erwachsener Mann freuen kann.  

Nachdüngen will ich Anfang Juli, ich steck monatlich halt mal 2-3 Kegel ins Substrat.
Da ich inzwischen ja 5 Kübel mit Lotos habe, werde ich im nächsten Jahr einige Rhizome in den Teich setzen und auf einen warmen Sommer hoffen,aber das ist jetzt Zukunftsmusik 
Immo freue ich mich erstmal auf die zwei Blüten,die in den nächsten Wochen aufgehen werden.


----------



## Elfriede (28. Juni 2009)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

Danke Eugen,

auch wenn es meiner Grünen Maid vielleicht nicht mehr viel bringen wird, ich habe sie trotzdem sofort nach Deiner Information gedüngt, denn ich gebe nur ungern auf. Das Rhizom meines Lotos war nur dünn mit Substrat bedeckt, deshalb konnte ich es leicht ein wenig freilegen und untersuchen. Ich habe bisher auch nur immer Wasser nachgefüllt und werde es auch weiterhin so halten.

Gleich von zwei Pflanzen die allererste  Blüte zu erwarten ist wirklich eine lohnenswerte Freude,- nicht nur für erwachsene Männer.

Mit lieben Grüßen aus Paros
Elfriede


----------



## Eugen (29. Juni 2009)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

Nachtrag:



 



Edit fragt @ Kai (Kuni99)

"Aber nicht Nachdüngen wenn sich gerade eine Blütenknospe hochschiebt, denn das kann dazu führen, dass sie stehenbleibt."

Wieso das denn


----------



## Inken (29. Juni 2009)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

Wow... unglaublich Eugen! 

Hier im Norden gönnt man sich gerade mal das erste Stehblatt..


----------



## Kuni99 (29. Juni 2009)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

Hallo,

bei mir ist vergangenen Samstag die erste Blüte in diesem Jahr aufgegangen.

    

Die Sorte sieht ähnlich aus wie Grüne Maid, aber die Blüten sind mehr rosa und die Blütenblätter weniger eingerollt. Ich habe sie vor zwei Jahren bei ebay für 10 Euro als namenlose Sorte gekauft. Für Vorschläge bezüglich des Namens wäre ich dankbar.

Die Lotosblumen stehen bei mir in einem Foliengewächshaus. Die Aussengefässe sind 275 l Flachcontainer in die entweder 3 40 l Mörtelkübel oder 5 20 l Baueimer als Innengefäße passen. Die Aussengefäße sind über Bodenheizkabel beheizbar. Hier im Taunus auf knapp 300 m Höhe ist es in Jahresmittel etwa 3 Grad kälter als im 10 km entfernten Wiesbaden, außerdem habe ich auf meiner Terrasse nur etwa 5 Stunden Sonne am Tag, entsprechend fraglich wäre der Kulturerfolg ohne Gewächshaus. Die Heizung verwende ich im Frühjahr für den Austrieb, im Herbst für die Knollenbildung und im Winter zum Eisfreihalten der Container. Und sie ist meine Versicherung gegen kühles Wetter im Sommer.

Als nächstes blüht Maihiren und die Blüte wird riesig, die Knospe steht schon jetzt knapp einen Meter hoch und es wird noch etwa zwei Wochen dauern bis sie aufblüht.

@ Eugen: Ich habe beobachtet, dass sehr junge Blütenknospen empfindlich auf jede Störung reagieren und dann stehenbleiben können. Etwa wenn ein Düngekegel direkt neben die Knospe in die Erde gedrückt wird, wenn man die Knospe anfasst, den Wasserstand verändert, die Pflanze umstellt oder sich eine kühle Westwetterlage einstellt. Die Neigung zum Stehenbleiben der Blütenknospen ist sortenabhängig, die oben abgebildete ist relativ unempfindlich aber Maggie Belle Slocum z. B. ist bei mir sehr empfindlich obgleich es ansonsten eine fantastische Sorte ist.

Viele Grüße,
Kai


----------



## Eugen (6. Juli 2009)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

Mit Blüten kann ich leider immer noch nicht dienen.

Katinkas Kids kamen in denTeich bzw. in den 6eck-Kübel.
Dafür wurde die "grüne Maid" zu Katinka gestellt.
Mal schauen, wer zuerst blüht.



 ....


----------



## Elfriede (6. Juli 2009)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

Hallo Eugen,

lange wirst Du auf Blüten nicht mehr warten müssen, beide Pflanzen scheinen schon bereit zu sein. Mein Tipp: Die Grüne Maid wird die erste Blüte öffnen.

Vertragen Lotospflanzen das Umpflanzen denn problemlos oder hast Du Katinkas Kids zusammen mit ihren Kübeln im Teich bzw. im Sechseckgefäß versenkt?

MIt lieben Grüßen aus Paros 
Elfriede


----------



## Inken (8. Juli 2009)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

Nur mal eben auf die Schnelle: Der Eismeer-Lotos hat zwei Blüten!!! 

   

Wer hätte das gedacht!! :freu Jetzt müssen sie nur noch aufgehen..


----------



## Eugen (8. Juli 2009)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

Hi Inken

das ist ja sowas von ...


----------



## Inken (8. Juli 2009)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*



_ganzdiebischfreu_


----------



## Kuni99 (8. Juli 2009)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

Hallo,

trotz des kühlen und regnerischen Wetters hat 'Maihiren' heute die Blüte geöffnet.

     

Und wie sieht es derzeit bei den Profis aus? Im Frankfurter Palmengarten blüht der Lotos schon.

 

Das ist auch nichts Besonderes, weil der Teich beheizt wird. Vor zwei Jahren wurde ein Ableger dieses Lotos in den angrenzenden botanischen Garten der Universität gepflanzt und der sieht gerade so aus.

 

Das Pflanzgefäß ist ein etwa 80 cm breiter und 60 cm tiefer fast vollständig eingegrabener Kübel. Die Wassertiefe beträgt 15 - 20 cm. Als Winterschutz wird eine Holzplatte über den Kübel gelegt und mit Reisig abgedeckt, für den schnellen Austrieb im Frühjahr dient eine Abdeckung aus Stegdoppelplatten.

Im botanischen Garten Mainz wird der Lotos schon seit gut 10 Jahren im Freiland gehalten.

 

Das Becken ist 1,5 x 3 m groß, besonderen Winterschutz oder Antriebshilfen gibt es hier nicht, denn es liegt in einem Innenhof mit besonders warmem Mikroklima. Vor ein paar Tagen gab es in Mainz ein Hagelgewitter und hat die Blätter zerrupft. Auf dem Foto sieht er nicht weiter aus als der in Frankfurt, aber in Wirklichkeit wären bereits zwei Blüten offen gewesen. Diese hat offenbar ein 'Liebhaber' einfach abgeschnitten und mitgenommen - dreist!

Die Nelumbo lutea in der systematischen Abteilung sieht dagegen noch mickrig aus.

 

Diese wurde 2006 aus Samen gezogen, die ich vom Mississippi mitgebracht hatte. Der Standort ist leider ungünstiger als der in dem Innenhof, deshalb wird er noch einige Zeit brauchen, um sich richtig zu entwickeln.

Viele Grüße,
Kai


----------



## Conny (8. Juli 2009)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

Hallo Inken und der Rest von PIMA,

 :sekt:gratuliere 

man kommt ja aus dem Gratulieren gar nicht mehr raus 

@ Kai das sieht  aus


----------



## Inken (8. Juli 2009)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

Danke, Conny!!  Bin auch sehr stolz...  Hoffentlich gehen die Knospen auf! :beeten Das Wetter ist ja mal wieder eher suboptimal und nicht lotostauglich! :evil

Kai, deine Blüten sind wunderschön, wie aus Porzellan!  Und dein Bericht ist sehr interessant! Wenn deine Nachzucht vom Mississippi blüht, gönnst du uns doch ein Foto?


----------



## Eugen (10. Juli 2009)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

Neues vom Lotos 

Die grüne Maid hat trotz Kälte und Regen die 3.Knospe oben.
Der Forumslotos hat jetzt tatsächlich 2 Knospen 

Und meine Nympheae "__ Arc en ciel" bekommt 2 Blüten.


----------



## Conny (11. Juli 2009)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

Hallo,

wir haben nur 1 Knospe  aber noch alle Hoffnung.
Dieses Jahr haben wir viele Stehblätter. Ich finde sie auch irgendwie faszinierend


----------



## Inken (11. Juli 2009)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

 

Ach Conny....


----------



## Nyrie (12. Juli 2009)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

so, nachdem unsere Grüne Maid ja einen ziemlichen Frühstart hingelegt hat gab es eine lange Blüten-Pause. Die Maid hat nach ca. 6 Blüten das Knospenbilden eingestellt und grünt jetzt einfach vor sich hin 

Dafür hat Charles Thomas jetzt seinen grossen (sehr grossen) Auftritt (um die Blüte von oben zu fotographieren musste ich auf einen Stuhl steigen).
Ein wirklich wunderschöner Lotos, wir sind hin und weg von der Blüte.

soviel zu unseren Beiden Indoor-Lotosblumen. Draussen im kleinen Gewächshaus haben wir noch drei neue, wir konnten Werners Aktionsangebot nicht widerstehen  von denen dann später mehr

Ganz liebe Grüsse aus Hamburg

Pascal und Dany


----------



## Kuni99 (12. Juli 2009)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

Hallo Pascal und Dany,

das duftet bei Euch im Esszimmer sicher stark nach dieser Lotosblüte. Ich habe zwar keine 'Charles Thomas' aber dafür 'Maggie Belle Slocum', die aus der gleichen Kreuzungslinie stammt ('Pekinensis Rubra' x 'Shirokunshi') und deren Blüten duften ganz stark.

Viele Grüße,
Kai


----------



## Eugen (20. Juli 2009)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

Hallo Lotos Fans

Lang dauerts nimmer und ich kann mich endlich zu Nyrie und Kuni gesellen. 

Katinka braucht noch etwas :


 

Aber bei der "Grünen Maid" fehlen nur noch wenige Sonnenstunden.
Der erste Besucher hat schon mal die Situation gecheckt :

Wo ist hier der Nektar  

 ..Da ist auch nix : ..

 
Doch da oben,da komm ich besser später nochmal :


----------



## Nymphaion (20. Juli 2009)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

@Eugen:

Sonne - in diesem 'Sommer'. Der war gut!!!


----------



## Eugen (20. Juli 2009)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

Für den Lotos reichts scheinbar


----------



## Eugen (21. Juli 2009)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

Hi Werner

und wie es reicht 

21.07.09  7.30 stark bewölkt und knapp 17° :



 ... 

 ... 

 

und Katinka steht in den Startlöchern :


 ...


----------



## Inken (21. Juli 2009)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*



Wie schööön, Eugen!!    :gratuliere










Norditalien halt...


----------



## Inken (21. Juli 2009)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

Wir hier an der Eismeerküste haben da ja eher die Ruhe weg...

Es zauselt ja auch immer der Wind am Lotos:  
Wenn der mal kurz die Luft anhält, sieht es so aus:  

Blüte Nr. 1:   Blüte Nr. 2, bei der tut sich gar nix:  
Blüte Nr. 3, hat Nr. 2 schon um Längen überholt:   
Aber ich gebe die Hoffnung nicht auf, dass wenigstens eine von den dreien aufgeht!!


----------



## Eugen (21. Juli 2009)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

Hallo Inken

da geht sicher noch was.  
die erste braucht nimmer lang,bis Ende Juli schätz ich mal.


----------



## Inken (21. Juli 2009)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

Das wäre der Hammer!!!

Kommt er dann ins Guinness-Buch? Als nördlichster Outdoor-Lotos?


----------



## Eugen (21. Juli 2009)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

Stunden später :



  ...


----------



## katja (21. Juli 2009)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

 wow!!!  :troet


----------



## Inken (21. Juli 2009)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

Gratuliere, Eugen!!     

Einfach nur schööön...


----------



## Elfriede (21. Juli 2009)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

Hallo Eugen,

Gratulation auch von mir aus dem Süden. Was soll man da noch sagen? Wunderschön!!!!!


Mit lieben Grüßen aus Paros
Elfriede


----------



## Dr.J (21. Juli 2009)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*


----------



## Dooora (21. Juli 2009)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

Hallo
der regnerische Sommer scheint bei uns kein Lotos-Sommer zu sein. Mein "Keine Ahnung" (heißt bei mir "Bugs Bunny" - von wegen "mein Name ist Hase, ich weiss von nichts ))))  macht sich ganz gut, hat große blätter, aber weit entfernt von irgendwelchen Blüten. Dieser Lotos steht im Freien, hat aber ein Regenhäubchen aus Tomatenstäben mit einer Gartentischabdeckfolie darüber, sonst wäre er bei dem Dauerregen weggeschwemmt. Ihm scheint es da ganz gut zu gehen. 
Das grüne Mädle aber schwächelt. Sie stand zwei Wochen im Esszimmer, und zog dann in den Garten um ins Tomatenhaus. Sie hat auch Blätter, aber weniger und heut seh ich, dass sich schlagartig eine Schicht grüner Algenschaum in ihrem topf gebildet hat. Vorgestern war da noch nix. soll ich das lassen oder das Wasser auswechseln?  Meine Mini-Teiche haben keinen Algenschaum  und der Bugs Bunny auch nicht. 

.... dafür hat die geschenkte Seerose zwei dicke Knospen )))

LG Ursula

Wenn ich eure blühenden Wunderwerke anschau - kann ich nur staunen.   Gratuliere!


----------



## Eugen (22. Juli 2009)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

Jaaaa, ich schon wieder 

Zwei Feiertage hintereinander  
War es gestern die "Grüne Maid" , so ist es heute der Forumslotos N.lutea

May I introduce : Ihre Herrlichkeit Katinka II.



 ... 

 ... 




Und hier mit ihrer "Maid" :





Leider kommt aus lichttechn. Gründen die schwefelgelbe Farbe nicht so zur Geltung.


----------



## toschbaer (22. Juli 2009)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

Sehr schön Eugen!!


----------



## Dr.J (22. Juli 2009)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

  Alles Fake. Beweis ist mein Lotos "Non flores". 

OK. A bissl Neid ist auch dabei. Also :gratuliere


----------



## Brigitte (22. Juli 2009)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

Mein Lotos mickert vor sich hin, bei 10° Morgentemperatur und Dauerregen kein Wunder, trotz Aquariumheizung ist es ihm zu kalt.
Wenigstens blühen meine tropischen Seerosen, sie sind aber auch später dran als andere Jahre.
Salü aus der Schweiz, Brigitte


----------



## Nymphaion (22. Juli 2009)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

 pst! wolle lotos kaufe? habe prima plastiklotosblume günstig in angebot. kannst du frage meine gute kunde in badisch franke


----------



## Eugen (22. Juli 2009)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

Hi Lotosdealer



Hat der N.lutea bei dir geblüht ?


----------



## Nymphaion (22. Juli 2009)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

Ja, der hat geblüht und blüht noch - zusammen mit rund 120 weiteren Sorten.


----------



## Eugen (22. Juli 2009)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*



Diese Shokko-ohren sind aber auch hübsch.  

Der wäre was fürs nächste Jahr.


----------



## Nymphaion (22. Juli 2009)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

Du willst nen Satz rote Ohren? Wirklich?


----------



## Eugen (22. Juli 2009)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*


----------



## Inken (22. Juli 2009)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

Also ich finde, der auf Bild #2 sieht aus wie 'ne Pfingstrose.


----------



## Conny (22. Juli 2009)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

Wir haben auch eine Blüte


----------



## Eugen (22. Juli 2009)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

Hi Duda


----------



## Conny (22. Juli 2009)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

 
Der ganze Garten duftet von der einen Blüte.  da müsste ja ganz Lindelbach in einem Blüten- und Duftrausch sein


----------



## Dr.J (22. Juli 2009)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

Schön für euch 

Grüße
Jürgen,
der gerade den Häcksler aus dem Keller geholt hat, um den Lotos kompostierfähig zu machen


----------



## Kuni99 (22. Juli 2009)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

Hallo,

bei so vielen tollen Blüten möchte ich nicht hintenanstehen. Seit gestern blüht bei mir 'Maggie Belle Slocum', das Gegenstück zu 'Charles Thomas'.
 
Nächste Woche blüht dann eine namenlose Sorte, bei der die jungen Blätter rot überlaufen sind. Wenn es soweit ist, werde ich sie hier vorstellen.

Viele Grüße,
Kai


----------



## Eugen (22. Juli 2009)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

@ Kai

   tja,wer hat der hat 

ich liebe inzwischen diese schönen Pflanzen. 

@ Doc

siehste,es geht doch


----------



## Eugen (22. Juli 2009)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

Jetzt fehlt nur noch Nyrie,
dann hat sich der Blütenreigen wieder geschlossen.


----------



## Eugen (23. Juli 2009)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

Die Blüte der Grünen Maid hat sich verabschiedet.
Ein Gewitterregen gab ihr den Rest. 

Katinka ist heute mittag ganz offen gewesen. Blütendurchmesser gute 20 cm. 



 ... 

 ... 

 

Wenn ich 48 Stunden wieder nach Hause komme, wird auch von ihr nix mehr zu sehen sein.
Aber das Umfeld bleibt ja. 



 ...


----------



## wp-3d (23. Juli 2009)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

Hi Eugen,

jetzt hör aber langsam auf, hier rumzuprahlen

Seit Dir bekannt ist, dass ich dieses Jahr nicht mithalten kann, drehst Du nun aber richtig auf.

mach weiter so


----------



## Eugen (23. Juli 2009)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

hallo Werner

sowas nennt man Revanche  

Gott sei Dank ist Werner W. mit Bildern zurückhaltender 

Sonst würde ich Lotosmäßig mein persönliches Waterloo erleben.


----------



## Eugen (27. Juli 2009)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

speziell für einen Coburger Lotosbesitzer oops :

Die Grüne Maid II.  : 

 
Blauer Himmel über der Maid :... 



links oben sind die Reste von Katinka II. zu sehen


----------



## Dr.J (27. Juli 2009)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*



> speziell für einen Coburger Lotosbesitzer



Coburger EX-Lotosbesitzer!!  Diese Rhizome lassen sich gehäckselt echt gut :smoki


----------



## Nymphaion (27. Juli 2009)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

@ Coburger Ex-Lotosbesitzer

Nur mal zur allgemeinen Information: wieviel Grad über Null betrachtet man in Oberfranken schon als Sommer? Klimatisch ist es ja nicht gerade mit Unterfranken zu vergleichen ...


----------



## Dr.J (27. Juli 2009)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

@Werner
Der Lotos stand wochenlang im eigenen Gewächshaus bei konstanter Wassertemperatur von 27 Grad. Hat einen sonnigen Standort und bekam genügend Futter in Form von Düngekegeln. Er treibt ja auch Stehblätter und Schwimmbätter ohne Ende, nur ne Blüte will sich ned einstellen. 

Seit gestern habe ich ihm das Gewächshaus weggenommen, um ihm den oberfränkischen Sommer geniessen zu lassen, der momentan so zwischen 25 und 28 Grad tagsüber hat.

BTW. Das mit dem EX und dem Häckseln war nur ein Spässle speziell für unseren badisch-fränkischen Apotheker.  Gell Eugen???


----------



## Eugen (28. Juli 2009)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

@ Jürgen

ohne Worte  



 ... 

 

1


----------



## Dooora (28. Juli 2009)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

Hi,
sagt mal, wie groß sind denn die Knospen vom Lotos? Mein "Bugs Bunny" hat so was wie eine Knospe, aber in Miniformat und es ist etwas seltsam, weil er bis jetzt nur ein paar Schwimmblätter hat. Wird das etwa eine Blüte??????? 

LG Ursula


----------



## Eugen (28. Juli 2009)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

Hi Ursula

die Knospen der "grünen Maid" waren vor dem Aufblühen geschätzte 8 cm, die vom N.lutea ca 12 cm.
Es kommt wohl auf die Art des Lotos an, wobei ich nicht weiß, was dieser "Bugs Bunny" für einer ist.


----------



## Dooora (28. Juli 2009)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

Hallo Eugen, 
ich weiss auch nicht, was "Bugs Bunny" ist, er ist einer von der Sorte "Keine Ahnung". Aber die Blätter sind riesig im Vergleich zur grünen Maid. Aber dann ist das, was ich da sehe, sicherlich keine Knospe.... oder ich hab einen Bonsai-Lotos 

mal sehen, was das wird....
LG Ursula


----------



## Eugen (28. Juli 2009)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

Hi Ursula

hast du ein Bild ?


----------



## Dooora (1. Aug. 2009)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

Hallo Eugen, 
so sieht die "Knospe" aus (links im Bild), aber sie ist nur etwa 1 cm dick. 


 

LG Ursula


----------



## Kuni99 (2. Aug. 2009)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

Hallo,

so, nun blüht die Unbekannte aus dem Sunflower-Gartencenter in Frankfurt-Kalbach.

     

Es ist eine rosa gefüllte Sorte mit ballförmiger Knospe und tellerförmig ausgebreiteter Blüte. Die Blattstiele werden enorm kräftig und junge Blätter sind rot überlaufen, vergrünen später aber. Obwohl es eine große Sorte ist, wächst sie gut in einem 40 l Kübel, weil die Rhizome sehr kompakt bleiben.

@Dooora

Selbstverständlich ist das eine Blütenknospe, auch große Lotosblüten fangen mal klein an. Dass sie an einem Schwimmblatt steht, kommt zwar nicht so häufig vor, ist aber nicht unmöglich. Bis zum Aufblühen werden noch 2 - 3 Wochen vergehen in denen sie noch kräftig wächst.

Viele Grüße,
Kai


----------



## Eugen (6. Aug. 2009)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

Kleiner Zwischenstand mit ohne Bild

Die grüne Maid hat die 3.Blüte offen und schiebt eine neue Knospe hoch.
Der N.lutea zeigt 2 neue Knospen. 
Irgendwie ist der Sommer - zumindest "Lotosblühtechnisch" - gar nicht soo schlecht.


----------



## Kuni99 (6. Aug. 2009)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

Hallo Eugen,

wohl dem, der im Weinbauklima wohnt und einen windgeschützten Garten hat. Bei mir gibt es nur noch eine geringe Chance, dass eine der Neuerwerbungen von diesem Jahr blüht.

Viele Grüße,
Kai


----------



## Inken (8. Aug. 2009)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

Moin ihrs!

So sah er gestern spät abends noch aus:
 

Heute Morgen, 7.30h:
 




@ Jürgen: ​


----------



## Eugen (8. Aug. 2009)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

Hallo Inken

Eine Lotosblüte am Eismeer. 

Willkommen im Club der "Lotosblütenhabenden"


----------



## Conny (8. Aug. 2009)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

Hallo PIMA,

einfach nur  :knuddel


----------



## Nymphaion (8. Aug. 2009)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

@inken

Super! Wenn der freistehend auf einer Eisscholle an der Nordsee zum Blühen kommt, dann sollte es eigentlich überall anders auch klappen.


----------



## Nymphaion (9. Aug. 2009)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

Mal ein Bild von mir mit Lotos ...


----------



## Inken (9. Aug. 2009)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

 Boah, ein Traum...

Die Pflanzen meine ich! 

War ich doch grad dabei, noch 70 neue Bilder von meinem Lotos hochzuladen. Ich pack' sie wieder ein! 



Nymphaion schrieb:


> .. freistehend auf einer Eisscholle...



Ja, ja, ich hatte so meine liebe Müh' mit den Eisbären...

@ Conny und Eugen: Danke für die Blumen!


----------



## Kuni99 (9. Aug. 2009)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

Ui, ein Bild mit "Shoko-ohren" - sehr schön!


----------



## Eugen (10. Aug. 2009)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*



Kuni99 schrieb:


> Ui, ein Bild mit "Shoko-ohren" - sehr schön!



Hoi Werner,
kann mich Kuni nur anschließen.  

Ich kenn ja Werners Lotos-Sammlung.
Vor lauter Staunen und Wundern über diese Ansammlung von teilweise riesigen Pflanzen vergißt man sogar neidisch zu werden.


----------



## Christine (10. Aug. 2009)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

Jetzt weiß ich, warum ich keinen Lotos halte - die Bilder von Werner (seinen Pflanzen) würden mich einfach nur frustrieren.

Einfach nur toll 

(und ein bisschen )

@Inken: Superschön


----------



## Inken (19. Aug. 2009)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

Danke, Christine!! 

Ich habe vor kurzem bei meinen Eltern auf der Terrasse eine kleine Holzkiste mit Lotosstempeln entdeckt und war beim Anblick der Größe regelrecht geschockt! Wie groß müssen da die Blüten gewesen sein?!

   

 Der ganz kleine mit dem Stengel gehört zu meiner "Grünen Maid"...  ... welche auch wieder in den Startlöchern steht!


----------



## Eugen (19. Aug. 2009)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

Hi Inken

bei den Lotosblumen ist es wie bei den Menschen.
Es gibt große und kleine  

Die "grüne Schlampe" gehört zu den kleinen.
Katinka ist eine mittelgroße.

Die Blüten sind allerdings bei allen wunderschön.


----------



## Inken (19. Aug. 2009)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

Dann müssten die Großen ja Blüten so groß wie Pizzateller haben! 


Und du hast schon wieder das Wort benutzt!


----------



## Dooora (20. Aug. 2009)

* Lotos blüht!*

Hallo,
habe nun auch die erste Lotosblüte!   Der "Bugs Bunny" alias "Keine Ahnung" hatte heute morgen die erste Blüte (+ vier Knospen). 
Die grüne Maid (im Eimer rechts daneben) kränkelt leider unter den selben Umweltbedingungen nur so dahin. Hat jemand eine Ahnung, woran das liegen mag? Ist der Baueimer doch zu klein gewesen? Aber sie war nie so kräftig im Austrieb wie der andere. 
Jetzt wäre ich noch dankbar für Tipps, was für eine Sorte ich wohl mit dem "Keine Ahnung" gezogen haben mag....

 

 

 

Viele Grüße, Ursula


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (20. Aug. 2009)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

HI,

bei mir hats sichs mit meinen Nelumbo lutea erledigt. 

Sind in den letzten 6 Wochen einer nach dem anderen eingegangen

M(traurigen)G Frank


----------



## Elfriede (20. Aug. 2009)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

Hallo Ursula,

leider habe ich keinen - Keine Ahnung-Lotos- so wie Du, sondern nur eine Grüne Maid, die genau so ausschaut wie Deine, es könnte durchaus ein Foto von meinem Kübel sein, auch in der Größe. Ich denke unsere Kübel sind zu klein, oder die Grüne Maid ist schwierig zu halten, was man allerdings von Eugens Pflanze nicht behaupten kann, sie mickerte nur anfangs ein wenig, hat sich dann aber prächtig entwickelt und schöne Blüten gebracht.

Mit lieben Grüßen aus Griechenland
Elfriede


----------



## Inken (20. Aug. 2009)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

Hallo zusammen!

Wie schade, dass ihr mit eurer "Grünen Maid" kein Glück habt. 

Um so mehr wundert es mich, dass sie bei mir so schön gedeiht, obwohl sie hier dem norddeutschen Schmuddelwetter ausgesetzt ist mit viel Wind und immer wieder Regen. Sie hat einen Platz mit Blick nach Süden vor der Garagenwand. Bei Sonne hat sie also noch bis in den Abend hinein Wärme "von hinten". Ihr Gefäß fasst ca. 25 oder 30 Liter, auf jeden Fall ist es kleiner als ein großer Mörtelkübel (40l). Außerdem wurde regelmäßig alle vier Wochen nachgedüngt.

 ​
Heute hat sie dann zum zweiten Mal geblüht! :freu

Heute Morgen 7.00h:    

Heute Mittag 14.00h:    

Das erste Bild entstand heute Nachmittag gegen 17.00h in der Affenhitze. Es scheint, als würde sie ihre Blüte zum Schutz gegen die Hitze frühzeitig schließen.. ? 

@Ursula: Auch wenn deine unbekannte Schöne noch keinen Namen hat, sie ist ein Traum!  Und sieht der Maid auch irgendwie ähnlich...


----------



## Eugen (25. Aug. 2009)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

ein letztes Mal in diesem Jahr 

Gugg ich heute morgen aus dem Fenster :


 

Katinka hat ihre dritte und für heuer letzte Blüte bekommen. 



 ... 

 ... 

 

Sie ist zwar erst am Aufblühen, aber leider wurde für heute Gewitter gemeldet und ich komm erst wieder am DO abend heim.
Naja, vielleicht ist dann noch was zu sehen.

Auf jeden Fall war es für mich eine schöne Lotos-Saison. 


P.S  @ Frank (__ Knoblauchkröte)
Sollte die Rhizomausbeute im nächsten Frühjahr gut sein, werde ich an Dich denken.


----------



## Echinopsis (26. Aug. 2009)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

Mein Lotos schiebt auch zwei Knospen. :freu:freu
Ihr glaubt garnicht wie ich mich freue, der Kleine hat gerade mal 4 Schwimmblätter und 1 Stehblatt, habe ich erst vor knapp eineinhalb Monaten gepflanzt, und jetzt schiebt er zwei Knospen. Einfach ignorieren und es klappt.


----------



## Inken (29. Aug. 2009)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*



Echinopsis schrieb:


> Einfach ignorieren und es klappt.



Hi Daniel!

Die gleiche Pflegeanleitung gab Werner mir derzeit auch, mit Erfolg! 
Ich bin schon sehr gespannt, was du da aufpäppelst und freue mich  auf die Fotos! 

Bei mir ist gestern die wahrscheinlich letzte Blüte in diesem Jahr aufgegangen. Auch wenn sie aussieht, wie die beiden zuvor, muss ich sie doch glatt noch mal zeigen:
   

Schon schade, das ich jetzt wieder ein ganzes Jahr auf neue Blüten warten muss, wenn ich es überhaupt noch einmal schaffe, sie soweit zu bringen... 

Die Fotos sind völlig "roh", da ich mich unter Linux auch von meinem geliebten Bildbearbeitungsprogi verabschieden musste.  Aber immerhin schaffe ich es schon zu skalieren...


----------



## Echinopsis (29. Aug. 2009)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

Hi Inken,

die Blüte ist der Hammer 
Falls du nächstes Jahr im Frühjahr nach der Ausputzaktion zuviel "Abfall" haben solltest... 

Grüße!
Daniel


----------



## Inken (29. Aug. 2009)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*



Echinopsis schrieb:


> Falls du nächstes Jahr im Frühjahr nach der Ausputzaktion zuviel "Abfall" haben solltest...



Aber gerne, Daniel! 
Wenn ich ihn beim Ausputzen nicht zu Tode operiere...


----------



## Elfriede (3. Sep. 2009)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

Hallo zusammen,

Ihr habt es gut mit so herrlichen Lotosblüten.

Einfach ignorieren nützt bei mir auch nichts mehr, meine Grüne Maid hat wohl endgültig aufgegeben. Ihren Kübel mit dem nährstoffreichen Substrat besiedeln jetzt winzige Wassersalatpflänzchen, dazwischen sieht man noch die braunen Reste der letzten 7 Lotosblätter. Insgesamt brachte es die Grüne Maid im Lauf des Sommers auf 28 Blätter, sie sind allesamt vertrocknet. Werner hatte Recht, Lotos auf Paros, das geht nicht. Schade!


 



MIt lieben Grüßen aus Paros
Elfriede


----------



## Conny (3. Sep. 2009)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

OOCh Elfriede,

 frau kann einfach nicht alles haben 
Dafür hast Du wunderschöne Seerosen 
Und wir sind schon zu 3. zu dem TT auf Paros


----------



## Elfriede (3. Sep. 2009)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

Hallo Conny,

eine Seerose ist halt kein Lotos. Natürlich hast Du Recht, frau kann und muss auch nicht alles haben, aber auch der Versuch hat Freude gemacht.

Drei klingt schon einmal gut und lässt auf ein TT auf Paros hoffen.

Mit lieben Grüßen aus Paros
Elfriede


----------



## Brigitte (16. Sep. 2009)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

Hallo zusammen,

mein im letzten Jahr bei W.W. gekaufter "Neuer Roter Lotos" hat jetzt endlich geblüht. Eine einzige Blüte, aber wunderschön. Blätter in allen Grössen, schwimmend und stehend hatte er jede Menge. Ich wollte mir noch einmal die Beschreibung für diesen Lotos durchlesen, aber leider habe ich die nirgends mehr gefunden. Soweit ich mich erinnere sollte er klein sein, er war aber doch ziemlich gross.
Ich würde mir gerne nächstes Jahr einen Minilotos kaufen, aber wie finde ich heraus welcher wirklich klein ist?

Gruss Brigitte


----------



## Eugen (31. Okt. 2009)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

Hi Lotosfans 

Meine Kübel mit den Lotos wurden rechtzeitig in den Keller geschafft.
Jetzt steht nur noch ein Ableger von "Katinka" im Teich auf ca 30cm Tiefe.
Die Blätter waren bis vor kurzen noch schön grün. Durch die Nachtfröste sind sie nun hinüber.
Da ich den Eimer im Teich überwintern will,stellt sich mir die Frage, ob und wie weit man die abgestorbenen Blätter abschneiden soll.
Hat damit schon jemand Erfahrung gemacht ?


----------



## Elfriede (31. Okt. 2009)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

Hallo Eugen,

nun, großartige Erfahrungen mit der Lotos-Haltung habe ich nicht, - eh schon wissen. Aber etwas klüger bin ich durch meinen Versuch dennoch geworden. So habe ich bei meinem Lotos alle, allerdings vertrocknete und  tot geglaubte, Blätter bzw. Blattstängel abgenommen und habe den leeren, ziemlich veralgten Kübel zur weiteren Verwendung im Frühing ( eventuell für eine neue tropische Seerose) einfach im Teich deponiert und nicht mehr darauf geachtet. 

Großes Staunen vor zwei Wochen, denn sage und schreibe 8 Blätter, bzw. Blättchen auf dünnen Stängeln strebten seither aus 35 cm Tiefe der Oberfläche zu. Das hat insofern mit Deiner Frage zu tun, dass das Abschneiden vergammelter oder toter ( erfrorener?) Blätter der Pflanze offensichtlich  nicht schadet.

Mit lieben Grüßen aus Paros
Elfriede


----------



## Nymphaion (31. Okt. 2009)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

Hallo Eugen,

wenn Du nicht vollkommen vertrocknete Stiele abschneidest, dann darf die Schnittstelle nicht unter Wasser liegen. Beim Vertrocknen versiegeln sich die Stiele praktisch selbst, beim Abschneiden von frischen Stielen kann dagegen Wasser durch die Stiele eindringen und das Rhizom faulen.


----------



## Eugen (31. Okt. 2009)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

Danke Elfriede + Werner



Nymphaion schrieb:


> wenn Du nicht vollkommen vertrocknete Stiele abschneidest, dann darf die Schnittstelle nicht unter Wasser liegen. Beim Vertrocknen versiegeln sich die Stiele praktisch selbst, beim Abschneiden von frischen Stielen kann dagegen Wasser durch die Stiele eindringen und das Rhizom faulen.



Genau das wollte ich wissen.
Dann bleiben die Stiele dran und der Topf wird morgen noch etwas tiefer gestellt.


----------



## toschbaer (1. Nov. 2009)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

Hallo Lotos !!

Ich habe mir jetzt auch ein Becken für den 2010 kommenden Lotos gebaut! ( Werner: kann ich jetzt schon bestellen ?)  
Anhang anzeigen 55882 
Hoffe, dass alles soweit ok ist.
 Das Becken ist ca. 60 X 40 und 55 cm tief und mit einer bisher 10 cm hohen Sandschicht gefüllt; südlich gelegen und das Dach hat 1,25 m Überstand.
 Ich frage: soll ich jetzt schon guten gedüngten Boden einbringen und wenn ja, wieviel??



Ich zeig Euch noch was: Habe es gestern gebaut und heute angebracht.

Dachbord mit Nistkästen.    

LG
Friedhelm


----------



## toschbaer (1. Nov. 2009)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

Hmmm!!

Das ist


----------



## Christine (1. Nov. 2009)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

Mönsch Friedhelm,

Du warst aber fleissig. Und sogar mit Spatzen-Einraumwohnung


----------



## Inken (12. März 2010)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

Moin moin!

Ich habe diesen Thread mal abgestaubt - und zwar aus drei Gründen:

- Vielleicht hilft's beim Vertreiben des Winters!!! 

- Weil ich finde, dass Connys Bild vom austreibenden __ Lotus unbedingt hierher gehört! 

- Und mit einer Bitte an Eugen: 

Du erwähntest neulich, dass du die Verjüngung an deinen Loten ¿ (Ironie) bald in Angriff nehmen   willst. Könntest du das vielleicht in Bildern festhalten und hier einstellen? Irgendwie bekomme ich Bauchweh bei dem Gedanken, dass ich am Rhizom herumschnibbeln soll.. Eine kurze Anleitung, wo man die Knolle kappen soll, wäre toll!

Ganz herzliche...


----------



## Eugen (13. März 2010)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

moin Inken

morgen gehts los. ( immo liegt noch Schnee auf der Teichterasse )
Die Schlampe treibt schon aus. 
3 neue Blätter hat sie schon. Drum wird sie "beschnitten" und am nächsten WE eingetopft.
Dann ist auch Katinka und ihre "Kinder" fällig.

Die Edith sagt mir eben, Werner hat davon schöne Bilder in seinem Album. Ausserdem ist er der Lotospapst, nicht ich.
Ich bin höchstens Kaplan


----------



## Brigitte (13. März 2010)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

Bei uns ist noch tiefster Winter, alles verschneit, der Teich zugefroren und für die nächsten Tage ist keine Erwärmung in Sicht. Umtopfen wäre schon längst fällig, auch von den __ Kübelpflanzen, aber bei dem Wetter ist nicht daran zu denken. 
Liebe Grüsse
Brigitte


----------



## Eugen (14. März 2010)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

So Mädels,
mit noch eiskalten Fingern schreib ich diesen Beitrag.
Die "grüne Maid" und ein Teil der Kindels von Katinka wurden geerntet.
Die restlichen 3 großen Bottiche stehen noch im Keller bzw. im Teich.
Um im eiskalten Wasser bei Wind und Nieselregen rum zu pantschen ist es definitiv zu kalt. 
Bilder der ersten Lotosernte folgen morgen.


----------



## Inken (14. März 2010)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

Super, danke Eugen!!

Ich war inzwischen in Werners Album und habe nun eine ungefähre Vorstellung davon, wie ein gesundes Rhizom aussehen sollte. Wäre dir aber trotzdem sehr dankbar, wenn du noch eine kleine Kurzanleitung dazu schreibst, wo man auf keinen Fall bzw. unbedingt das Skalpell ansetzen sollte.



Und das mit der..


Eugen schrieb:


> Schlampe



hab' ich jetzt mal überlesen..


----------



## Conny (14. März 2010)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

Hallo, 

@Inken letztes Jahr hatte ich auch richtig Sch...  Das Wichtigste ist, dass die guten Rhizome nicht abbrechen und die schlechten musst du eh weg werfen.
Aber denk dran, wer ein Baby ohne Blessuren groß bekommt, den kann ein Lotos nicht erschüttern 

@Eugen da es DER Lotos heißt, müsste es ja wohl die männliche Form von Schlampe sein  Schlamperich?


----------



## Eugen (15. März 2010)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

Hi Inken

das ist alles gar nicht soo schwer.
Erst mal den Topf auf die Seite legen und mit viel Wasser das Rhizomgeflecht samt Erde rausspülen. 



 

Dann die Rhizomspitzen samt den folgenden hellen Stücken(sind bei mir 3-4 gewesen) mit einem scharfen Messer abschneiden.



 

Von allem vergammelten Teilen vorsichtig befreien und mit Wasser säubern.



 ... 

 

Ich hab die Rhizomstücke im wassergefüllten Topf zwischengelagert.
Eingepflanzt wird dann am nächsten WE.


----------



## Inken (15. März 2010)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

Super, Eugen! So hab' ich's mir vorgestellt! Danke! 

Ich bin schon neugierig, was bei mir zum Vorschein kommen wird...

Nu kann's losgehen! 


 Hoffe, ich muss nicht wieder völlig überfordert in der Apotheke anrufen.. Man kriegt ja schließlich nicht immer Lotosbabies..


----------



## Inken (24. März 2010)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

Liebe Lotosfraktion!

Ich hab's getan! 

Allerdings ist es so gekommen, wie ich es mit gedacht habe..  Es sah natürlich ganz anders aus, als auf den Bildern von Werner..:? Denen von Eugen kam der Lotossalat schon etwas näher, aber das "perfekte Rhizom" war nicht dabei..  Oder für mich nicht erkenntlich.. 
Darf ich mal kurz zeigen, was ich angerichtet habe? 

Als erstes Pott gesürzt, ist klar:  

Dann vorsichtig die Erde abgespült, übrig blieb dann das:  
Hier wurde ich dann etwas unsicher, denn es war keine typische, dicke Knolle dabei. Nur langes, weißes Gestrapse und Gewurschtel mit Wurzelgedöns...  Toll!

Bei näherem Hinsehen entdeckte ich aber doch einige neue Triebe und griff dann beherzt zum Skalpell!  Übrig blieb dann das:

     
     

Und? Was sagen die Experten? 

Derzeit liegen sie gewässert in einer Wanne und warten auf ihr neues Zuhause, sofern ich sie nicht kaputt operiert habe.. :?  

Das hier scheint das Muttertier aus dem letzten Jahr zu sein?   Kann weg, oder?

Beim Stürzen des Kübels fielen mir diese kleinen Kügelchen auf:    
Sind das die Samen? Kann auch weg, oder?

Wie sieht es eigentlich mit dem neuen Substrat aus? Im letzten Jahr hatte ich Muttererde aus dem Garten genommen. Kann ich auch Blumenerde aus dem Sack verwenden? Ist doch gehaltvoller.. Oder egal?

Ganz liebe...


----------



## Conny (24. März 2010)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

Hallo Inken,

:knuddel herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Lotosnachwuchs
 hast du gut gemacht.
Die kleinen Kügelchen sind deine Düngekegel vom letzten Jahr.
Werner und Eugen sagen, dass die Erde aus der Tüte verrottet. ich denke, dass sie dann wohl schimmelt und stinkt.
Die Rhizome sehen auch von Sorte zu Sorte anders aus. Aber du hast gut gezüchtet.


----------



## Eugen (24. März 2010)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

Na siehste, geht doch 

Im nächsten Jahr den Topf bitte nicht umstürzen,sondern nur auf die Seite legen und mit nem Wasserstrahl die Erde rausspülen.
Dann vorsichtig das Rhizomgewirr rausnehmen richtig säubern und dann teilen.
Warum ?
Wenn der Lotos schon etwas ausgetrieben hat,besteht beim Stürzen die Gefahr,daß Rhizomspitzen abbrechen.

Bei der ... äh "grünen Maid" gibt es scheinbar keine dicken Winterrhizome.
Zumindest war es bei mir nicht anders.
Die "Mutter" kannst kompostieren,die hat ihre Schuldigkeit getan. 
Das Rhizom Nr.6 sieht recht gut aus.

Ansonsten "well done"


----------



## Inken (24. März 2010)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

Danke, ihr zwei! 

Mir fällt ein Stein vom Herzen... 

Darauf..


Conny schrieb:


> Die kleinen Kügelchen sind deine Düngekegel vom letzten Jahr.


..hätte ich nun wirklich selbst kommen können... 



Conny schrieb:


> Werner und Eugen sagen, dass die Erde aus der Tüte verrottet. ich denke, dass sie dann wohl schimmelt und stinkt.



Danke für den Tipp, dann werd ich die leider wieder unzähligen Maulwurfshügel abtragen! 



Eugen schrieb:


> Wenn der Lotos schon etwas ausgetrieben hat,besteht beim Stürzen die Gefahr,daß Rhizomspitzen abbrechen.



Jepp, sehe ich ein! Du hattest es ja auch vorher so beschrieben!  Schwein gehabt... 



Eugen schrieb:


> Bei der ... äh "grünen Maid" ...



:haue3



> herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Lotosnachwuchs



Danke! :freu

..und auch für eure unermüdliche Anfängerbetreuung!


----------



## Nymphaion (24. März 2010)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

Hallo Inken

das Rhizom auf dem letzten Bild ist sehr gut. Das wird auf jeden Fall wieder eine neue Pflanze.


----------



## Dr.J (25. März 2010)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

So Leute,

heute wurde mein __ Lotus aus seinem Winterschlaf geholt. 
Das Rhizom war riesig.

 

Die Ausbeute nach der Operation mit der Gartenzange

     
     

Danach wurden die Rhizome erstmal gewässert.Die Reste auf dem Kompost.


----------



## Eugen (25. März 2010)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

Hi Doc

na gugg mal an 

vll. werdet ihr doch noch Freunde 

Im Ernst,das sieht doch gut aus. Nun schönen fetten Mutterboden besorgt und mit 5-6 Düngekegel wieder in die Wanne.
Im nächsten Jahr kannst dich dann Werner als Rhizomlieferant andienen.


----------



## Inken (25. März 2010)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

 Wow, so hatte ich's mir vorgestellt..

Schöne, fette Knollen, überhaupt kein Vergleich zu meinem schlanken Gewächs..

Das muss ja in diesem Jahr was werden! 
Welche Sorte ist das, Doc?


----------



## Eugen (25. März 2010)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*



Inken schrieb:


> Welche Sorte ist das ?



Ich glaub die schönen Rhizome stammen von Nelumbo non florens 
Der wächst nur im nördlichen Oberfranken.


----------



## Dr.J (25. März 2010)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

Hallo Inken,

ich muss zu meiner Schande gestehen, dass ich nicht mehr weiss, wie der __ Lotus heisst. Vllt. kann kann ja Werner mal in seinen Lieferscheinen wühlen. 

@Eugen
 und


----------



## Inken (25. März 2010)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*


----------



## Christine (25. März 2010)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

Hey Doc,

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/24


----------



## Eugen (25. März 2010)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*



Dr.J schrieb:


> heute war der große Tag. Mein Lotos, eine "Nelumbo `Perry`s Super __ Star`" hat sein Heim bezogen.
> .....
> Nochmals VIELEN DANK an Werner (Nymphaion) für die tolle Lotosblume.



lang,lang ists her 

und die Begeisterung ist ja wohl auch etwas abgeklungen


----------



## Dr.J (25. März 2010)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

@Eugen
Du hast doofe Ohren 

@Christine
danke für den Gedächtnisschubser


----------



## Dr.J (30. März 2010)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

So Mädels und Jungs,

heute hab ich den Lotos beerdigt.  d.h. ich habe ich endlich eingepflanzt.


----------



## Echinopsis (3. Apr. 2010)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

Moin Leutz,

ihr müsst mir mal helfen.

Ich hab ein Problem - in einer waghalsigen Hau-Ruck Aktion habe ich gestern meinen Lotos auch (so wie ihr das beschrieben habt) aus dem Topf gemacht, vorsichtig, ist nix abgebrochen. Aber irgendwie ist da gar kein Neuaustrieb, der sieht total komisch aus. Eure sehen so gesund aus, frisch, grün.weiß, meiner sieht so aus, als wäre es nur die alte Mutterpflanze.

Was soll ich machen? Mehr als dieses bisschen war nicht im Bottich!
Ist das nurnoch Müll oder lässt sich was machen?

Dank der lieben Inken (  ) habe ich ja jetzt eine Grüne Maid, die ich gestern würdevoll in einen schönen, großen Bottich (70 Liter) gepflanzt habe.
Somit könnte man den Verlust der unbekannten (der hier gezeigte Lotos hat keinen Namen) noch verkraften, oder ist doch noch was zu machen?

Jetzt schwimmt er in dem Wasserbecken!!

Grüße,
Daniel


----------



## Kuni99 (3. Apr. 2010)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

Hallo Daniel,

das sieht leider in der Tat nicht gut aus. Tröste Dich: Ich habe auch schon öfter Lotos verloren und sogar Werner passiert es manchmal.

Viele Grüße,
Kai


----------



## Dr.J (3. Apr. 2010)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

Hallo Daniel,

sieht so aus, als wäre das Rhizom gefault. Wie fühlt es sich denn an? Weich oder eher hart? Der Treib rechts sieht auch nicht gut aus.


----------



## Echinopsis (3. Apr. 2010)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

Genau das habe ich befürchtet!
Hart sind die Triebe noch, aber die stinken so komisch, wie faulig.


----------



## Eugen (3. Apr. 2010)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

Hi Daniel,

das wird wohl nix mehr.
Ich vermute mal,dass das Rhizom zu spät gepflanzt wurde.
Sowas hab ich ja schon damals vermutet. 


PS. Meine "Grüne Maid"  hat gestern ihr erstes Blatt aufgerollt. 
Vll. wirds doch was mit ner Blüte bis Mitte Mai.


----------



## Echinopsis (3. Apr. 2010)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

Ja, hattest du damals gemeint Eugen!

Ich denke ich kompostiere die Reste, außer Eugen braucht die Reste für seine Lotossuppe, oder was das gleich wieder war. Oder wars gefüllter Lotos?


----------



## Eugen (3. Apr. 2010)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

jepp,das hatte ich mal im Chat gesagt.  

und ....  die Rhizome werden in Scheiben geschnitten und in Bierteig frittiert. 
(Die gabs bei uns schon gestern an Lachsfilet und Blattspinat.   )
Und dazu nimmt man frische und nicht so vergammeltes Zeugs


----------



## Dr.J (3. Apr. 2010)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

__ Lotus im Bierteig  Demnächst macht noch einer Schnaps daraus.


----------



## Echinopsis (3. Apr. 2010)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

 
Bringt die User nicht auf solche Ideen!

@Jürgen: Hast du ne Idee wie man Schnaps drauß gewinnt?


----------



## ChristianM. (5. Apr. 2010)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

Hallo,

hat schon jemand Erfahrung mit der Sorte Single Pink

Kann man Lotos direkt nach draußen in ein Mörtelkübel pflanzen, so dass er die Wärme erst später bekommt ( ich habe im Haus keinen Platz mehr zum Vortreiben), somit dann auch später blüht oder geht er ein?


----------



## Brigitte (6. Apr. 2010)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

Keine Ahnung ob es geht, werde aber bald darüber berichten können, da ich meinen überwinterten Lotos wegen Platzmangel mitte März in den Garten gestellt habe, Ich habe in den Topf einen Aquarienheizstab gelegt, gestern war das Wasser dann etwa 10° kalt, ausserdem habe ich ihn mit einem durchsichtigen Plastikhäubchen überdeckt.


----------



## Kuni99 (6. Apr. 2010)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

Hallo,

@ChristianM:

'Single Pink' ist eine große und robuste Sorte mit enormem Wuchspotential. Sie blüht aber nur, wenn sie auch genügend Platz hat. In drei Jahren hat sie bei mir in einem 40l-Kübel nur einmal geblüht. Die Blüte ist der Naturform recht ähnlich. Ich werde diese Sorte dieses Jahr aufgeben, weil es lohnendere Sorten gibt, die auch mit weniger Platz auskommen.

Lotos jetzt schon draußen pflanzen halte ich für verfrüht. Es kommt aber immer auf die lokalen Gegebenheiten an. In einer sonnigen windgeschützten Ecke am Haus kann es klappen.

Viele Grüße,
Kai


----------



## Dodi (7. Apr. 2010)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

Nabend!

Da demnächst die bestellten Lotos von Werner kommen, wollte ich nochmal nach dem Substrat fragen.
Genügt normale Gartenerde, die obere Schicht vielleicht mit etwas Sand abgedeckt? Hier stand was von
lehmhaltiger Gartenerde - weiss ned, wieviel Lehmanteil bei uns ist bzw. ob überhaupt. 

Oder muss ich noch ein besonderes Substrat für den Lotos besorgen?


----------



## Echinopsis (7. Apr. 2010)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

Nabend Dodi,

das kommt auf eure Erde an.
Ich würde an deiner Stelle reine Gartenerde nehmen. In die untere Hälfte mische ich etwas Blaukorn ein, die obere Hälfte ist auch normaler Gartenboden, nur eben ohne Blaukorn.
Dann das Rhizom setzen, später stecke ich noch Düngekegel in den Topf.

Grüße,
Daniel


----------



## Inken (7. Apr. 2010)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

Hallo Dodi!

Ich habe auch ganz normale Gartenerde verwendet. Hierfür habe ich die völlig überflüssigen Maulwurfshügel auf dem Rasen abgetragen.

Eine ca. 10cm dicke Schicht in den Kübel gefüllt, 5 Düngekegel hineingesteckt, wieder 10cm Erde eingefüllt, mit ein wenig warmem Wasser soweit aufgefüllt, dass die Erde breiig war. Vorsichtig das Rhizom hineingebettet und die Knolle mit einem Stein beschwert, damit sie nicht auftreibt. Dabei dürfen die jungen Triebe nicht mit Erde bedeckt werden.
Abschließend noch einmal 10cm handwarmes Wasser aufgefüllt - fertig! 

Alle vier Wochen habe ich drei Kegel nachgeschoben und regelmäßig das verdunstete Wasser mit warmem Wasser aufgefüllt.

Ich bin gespannt, was du uns da bald präsentierst! 

LG!


----------



## Dodi (8. Apr. 2010)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

Moin!

Danke Daniel und Inken! 

Dann geh ich mal ganz gelassen an den Lotos ran - mit normaler Gartenerde. 

@ Inken:
Hab übrigens auch die "Grüne Maid" bestellt und die "Nikki Gibson". Kommen beide bei uns
auf den als kleinen Wintergarten umfunktionierten Balkon - Südseite für viel Wärme und Sonne.


----------



## Nymphaion (11. Apr. 2010)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

@Echi

Blaukorn????

Lotosmörder!!!!!!


----------



## Echinopsis (11. Apr. 2010)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*



Nymphaion schrieb:


> @Echi
> 
> Blaukorn????



Nicht? Ich dachte man kann Blaukorn unten reinmischen. Vielleicht meldet sich ja Eugen mal zu Wort, er hat mir den Tip gegeben.


----------



## Eugen (11. Apr. 2010)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

Jepp,das habe ich tatsächlich getan.
Da du ja keine Düngekegel hattest.  
Besser wie nix.

Von Allgemeingültigkeit war keine Rede.
(das gilt auch für meine Art und Weise Teichr zu bauen)


----------



## Echinopsis (11. Apr. 2010)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

Scheinbar verwenden doch mehr Blaukorn als angenommen.

Siehe z.B hier: https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/forum/showthread.php?p=169898/?q=blaukorn#post169898
Beitrag 53.

Ist also doch nicht so verkehrt 

Grüße,
Daniel


----------



## Joachim (11. Apr. 2010)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

Hallo Lotosverückte... 

Bezüglich des Blaukorns möchte ich einfach mal anmerken, das es sicher eine Frage der Dosis ist obs funktioniert oder zum Pflanzenkiller wird.

Blaukorn gibts von verschiedenen Herstellern mit unterschiedlicher Zusammensetzung der Inhaltsstoffe. Im Prinzip ists ein NPK Dünger (Stickstoff, Phosphor, Kali) wie er ähnlich auch in der Landwirtschaft quer Beet durch fast alle Kulturen verwendet wird.

Bei dem Blaukorn von Compo zB. siehts so aus:


> NPK - Dünger auf Basis: Ammoniumnitrat, Ammoniumsalze, Phosphate, Salze von Calcium,
> Kalium und eventuell Magnesium sowie Spurenelementverbindungen.
> 1H-Pyrazole, 3,4-dimethyl-,phosphate (1:1)


Quelle: http://www.fld-friedland.de/pdf/psd_daten/sdbs/223/Blaukorn_ENTEC_Spezial.pdf

Also nochmals, ich meine Inhaltsangaben prüfen und auf die Dosis der eigenen Düngegabe achten - dann sollte das auch ein Lotos zumindest überleben.


----------



## Kuni99 (12. Apr. 2010)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

Hallo,

so sehe ich das mit dem Blaukorn auch. In den USA verwendet man gepresste Nährsalze ('Pondtabs', 'Lilytabs'), die sich auch direkt auflösen. Die Zusammensetzung ist in der Regel NPK 10-14-8, also phosphatbetonter als es normales Blaukorn ist. Ich konnte aber durch die höhere Stickstoffgabe keine Verminderung der Blühwilligkeit feststellen. Auch das manchmal angesprochene 'Verbrennen' der Rhizome habe ich noch nicht beobachtet.

Viele Grüße,
Kai


----------



## Inken (30. Apr. 2010)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

Moin!

Nur ein kurzer Zwischenbericht:

Der Ableger meiner "Grünen Maid", getopft am 26.März, bereits einmal nachgedüngt:
 
Er mickert..  , aber ich übe mich in Geduld, immerhin lebt er! 

Dagegen mein Rheinlandlotos,  getopft am 13. April, also mehr als zwei Wochen später:
 
Viel knackiger! 

Wie sieht es mit euren Lotospflanzen aus?​


----------



## Dr.J (30. Apr. 2010)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

Hallo Inken,

da sind deine bereits weiter als meiner. Bei mir erst die ersten Andeutungen von Blättern.


----------



## Conny (30. Apr. 2010)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

Hallo,

bei mir sieht es so aus:



 

 

 



Sie stehen alle schon lange draußen. Wenn ich es nicht gerade vergesse, werden sie mit Noppenfolie eingehüllt. Gedüngt wird heute und zwar überall im Garten. Es war bisher einfach zu trocken, windig und warm.


----------



## Echinopsis (30. Apr. 2010)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*



hier mal zwei Bilder von meinem Lotos von Inken.
Ist eine Grüne Maid 

Grüße,
Daniel


----------



## Inken (30. Apr. 2010)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*


Und ich hätte gedacht, ich wäre hinten an.. 
Aber hier an der Küste wird man als Lotos vorübergehend zum Stubenhocker, das Wetter ist doch etwas anders. Daher also mein kleiner Vorsprung.


----------



## phi1618 (13. Mai 2010)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

HI 

hier sind ein paar Fotos von meinen Lotosblumen, im moment bin ich ganz zufrieden. 

lg 

josef


----------



## Dooora (26. Mai 2010)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

Hallo

muss gestehen, dass ich seeehr spät dran bin mit Umtopfen, aber immerhin haben meine Lotosse in unserem Gartenkeller überlebt und selbst die kränkelnde Maid hat ein nicht verfaultes Rhizom gezeigt.

Habe zwei Fragen: 
1. Wir haben nun neu ein Foliengewächshaus, aber nicht helle Folie, sondern grün. Kann ich die Lotoskübel da reinstellen? Warm ist es ja da, aber ist es auch HELL genug?

2. Pflanze ich die gespülten und geschnittenen Rhizome zu mehreren in einen Topf oder muss ich wirklich für jedes Stück einen extra Kübel anlegen?

Viele Grüße aus dem Regen,

Ursula


----------



## phi1618 (31. Mai 2010)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

hi, 

bei mir ist nun endlich die 1. Blüte zu sehn, trotz des schlechten Wetter hier in Österreich wachsen sie ganz gut im Glashaus..


----------



## Inken (15. Juni 2010)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

Liebe Lotosgemeinde,
liebe Dodi!

Heute war ich bei meinen Eltern und habe ein Bild vom "Rheinlandlotos" mitgebracht:
 
Er hat zwar kein Gewächshaus, steht aber sonnig und geschützt mit Blick Richtung Süden, trotzdem mickert er..  Den Fadenalgen geht's aber gut! 

Meine "Grüne Maid", schlechtwettererprobt und abgehärtet - was bleibt ihr auch anderes übrig  - scheint auch noch nicht recht in Schwung zu kommen:
 

Habe dann hier ein paar Seiten zurück in die letzte Lotossaison geblättert: das erste Stehblatt konnte ich auch erst Ende Juni verzeichnen. Das lässt hoffen, finde ich! ​


----------



## Echinopsis (4. Juli 2010)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

 zamma,

bei der heutigen Inspektion (ich war ein paar Tage weg) habe ich eine Knospe an meiner Grünen Maid erspähen können.
Das Teil hat noch-nichtmal Stehblätter aber schon einen Knospenansatz  
Zwei Blätter die jetzt kommen scheinen Stehblätter zu werden.
Als Belohnung gabs gleich mal zwei Düngekegel 

Grüße,
Daniel


----------



## Inken (5. Juli 2010)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

Hi Daniel! 


Echinopsis schrieb:


> ... habe ich eine Knospe an meiner Grünen Maid erspähen können.





Ohne Foto glaub' ich nüscht! 

Ich kann seit dem letzten WE gerade mal die ersten Stehblätter verzeichnen.. 

Nachzucht von meiner Grünen Maid:  
Ableger von Conny:    

Den Fadenalgen geht es nach wie vor richtig gut!


----------



## Echinopsis (5. Juli 2010)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

Ich habe gerade sogar noch eine zweite Knospe erspäht  (noch unter Wasser)
Foto folgt gleich


----------



## Echinopsis (5. Juli 2010)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

Irgendwie krieg ich das jetzt net schärfer gestellt, frag mich net, meine Kamera will für heute wohl Pause machen. 

Na gut, man kanns wohl erkennen, oder? 
Was Blätter anbetrifft hinkt meine ganz stark deiner hinterher.
 wieso die schon zwei Knospen hat, na, ich freue mich jedenfalls, liegt wohl an der guten, fränkischen Luft  

Ich darf wohl mal wieder den Lotospott auffüllen fällt mir gerade auf..


----------



## Nymphaion (5. Juli 2010)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

Hallo Echi,

das wird eine 'Angstblüte' sein ... :evil


----------



## Nyrie (6. Juli 2010)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

tja, das Gartenteichforum und Werner sind insgeheim verantwortlich dafür dass wir dieses Jahr unseren Lotospflanzen ein Dach übern Kopf gezaubert haben  da drin scheinen sie sich auch ganz wohl zu fühlen.

Letztes jahr hat die Grüne Maid jeweils nur eine Knospe gemacht....aber dieses Jahr...wir haben im einen Topf gleichzeitig sieben Knospen gezählt und zur Zeit blühen drei Blüten gleichzeitig in dem Topf... schöööööööööööön 

der Knospenbeweis zum Nachzählen:
 

Und ein paar andere Bilder unserer Lotospflanzen


----------



## Eugen (7. Juli 2010)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

Liebe Dany

jaaa, quäl uns nur weiter mit solchen Bildern. 

Ich habe es - im Gegensatz zum letzten Jahr - heuer mal ohne "Zelt" probiert und natürlich so ein super Frühjahr erwischt. 

Die grüne Maid hat sich ganz verabschiedet,da sie einen Pilz abbekommen hat.
Und bei den N. luteas bin ich immo froh um jedes Stehblatt.
Von Knospe oder gar KnospeN keine Spur.


----------



## Nyrie (7. Juli 2010)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

Hallo Eugen

wir haben auch unsere Sorgenkinder und nen verlust dieses Jahr, Frankly Scarlet hats irgendwie nicht geschafft, obwohl genau die selben bedingungen wie die andern...allerdings hatten wir den bereits letztes jahr relativ spät bestellt, da hat er auch nicht mehr geblüht. 
Vielleicht hätten wir das Rhizom einfach in Ruhe lassen sollen, statt den Pott zu kippen und am Rhizom zu schnippeln...bei den andern hats zwar geklappt, aber Frankly Scarlet war vielleicht einfach noch zu jung fürs umtopfen.

Dafür kommt Angel Wings jetzt wahrscheinlich...erst kam da gar nix und wir dachten schon wir können das Rhizom auch im zweiten Anlauf neben Frankly Scarlet beerdigen. Aber jetzt scheint es sich gefangen zu haben und hat immerhin drei wiiiiinzigkleine Schwimmblätter und das Rhizom beginnt am einen ende zu wachsen. mal sehn :beten den Pott siehst du auf dem letzten Bild, hinten links in der Ecke...das Grüne sollen die Blätter sein


----------



## Echinopsis (14. Juli 2010)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

 zusammen,

meine Grüne Maid von Inken hat jetzt zwei große Knospen, die Stiele sind ca. 10-15cm lang.
Bin schon gespannt wenn sie aufblühen!

Mal sehen ob ihr alle zwei Knospen auf den Bild erspäht, die zweite ist gut versteckt hinter dem zweiten Stehblatt 

Grüße,
Daniel


----------



## Epalzeorhynchos (14. Juli 2010)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

Also wenn ich hier die ganzen schönen Bilder sehe überkommts mich doch gleich und ich müsste es nächstes Jahr selber mal probieren.

Da ich aber nicht viel Platz habe, da alles mit Seerosen belegt ist, kommt nur eine kleine Sorte in Frage. Hat da jemand einen Tip? Der Lotos sollte aber auf jeden Fall ungefüllt sein, am besten ne ganz natürliche Blütenform, wie die Wildformen.


----------



## Inken (15. Juli 2010)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

 ..heute die erste Knospe an der Grünen Maid entdeckt! :freu


----------



## Echinopsis (16. Juli 2010)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

Glückwunsch Inken! 
Die Maid von Dir könnte nächste Woche aufblühen! Bin schon ganz gespannt!


----------



## Inken (16. Juli 2010)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

Wie schön, Daniel!! Vergiss bloß die Foddos nicht! :beten

Meine Knospe ist noch unter Wasser. Ich hoffe, dass sie mit dem Blühen wartet, bis wir wieder aus dem Urlaub zurück sind, wo ich doch schon meine __ Rosennymphe verpassen werde.. 

@ Mirko: Wäre die Grüne Maid vielleicht auch etwas für dich? Sie gehört nicht zu den großen Lotospflanzen, ist nur wenig gefüllt und ihre Blüte sieht aus wie aus Porzellan... Ganz zu schweigen vom Duft! Und sie blüht sogar hier an der Eismeerküste!


----------



## cpt.nemo (22. Juli 2010)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

Mein Lotos kriegt ein Blatt nach dem anderen Nur leider sind sie alle ein bischen gelblich.
Woran könnte das liegen?
Gedüngt habe ich sie auch.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (22. Juli 2010)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

Hi,

bin auch wieder bei den Nelumbo-Habern gelandet. Letzte Woche waren mir meine vor 2 Jahren nicht gekeimten Nelumbo nucifera Samen mal wieder über den Weg gelaufen. Körner diesmal aber angefeilt, den Kübel der letztjährig verschiedenen Nelumbo lutea ins Gewächshaus gestellt und geflutet. Drei Tage später 5 Keimlinge, mittlerweile 7 (von 8 Körnern). Diesmal brauch ich sie wenigstens nicht umpflanzen. Ich hoffe diesmal packen sie es

MfG Frank


----------



## Echinopsis (24. Juli 2010)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

Sooo, bald gibt sich die Grüne Maid die Ehre.
Mal ein paar Foddos von heute (mittlererweile eine dritte Knospe erspäht  )


----------



## Kuni99 (2. Aug. 2010)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

Hallo,

der letzte Winter hat bei meinen Lotosblumen ganz schön reingehauen. Es ist zwar nichts erfroren, aber das Beheizen der Kübel gegen das Durchfrieren hat einigen Rhizomen geschadet. Äußerlich war nichts zu sehen, aber sie wollten einfach nicht austreiben. Schließlich sind sie dann doch noch gekommen, die letzten aber erst Anfang Juli. Besonders betroffen waren Sorten, die viele Knollen bilden (Maihiren, Friendship Peony und die Namenlose, die ähnlich Grüne Maid blüht). Immerhin hat der warme Juli für Erholung gesorgt und die erste Blüte kam von der Naturform aus dem Palmengarten. 
  
Auch die richtige Grüne Maid hat dieses Jahr wieder Blüten. 
  
Letztes Jahr war mir die Hauptknolle eingegangen und ich musste mir aus einem Seitentrieb eine neue Pflanze ziehen. 

Das hier wird wohl das Lotos-Highlight des Jahres. 
  
Das ist Shin'nyoren, eine von Nymphaions edelsten japanischen Sorten. Der Blattstiel ist 1,5 cm stark! Ich hatte das Rhizom schon letztes Jahr gekauft und es war leider ganz schön angeschimmelt (war wohl ein Versehen), aber schließlich ist es doch ausgetrieben und hat ein neues Rhizom gebildet. Die Blätter dieser Sorte sind auch sehr schön gewellt.

Die _Nelumbo lutea_, die der Mainzer Botanische Garten aus den von mir gespendeten Samen gezogen hat, bekommt im vierten Jahr nach der Aussaat ihre erste Blüte.   
Ich hoffe, dass sie es auch schafft!

Viele Grüße,
Kai


----------



## Inken (5. Aug. 2010)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

Wie schön, die ersten Blüten!! 

Meine Grüne Maid hat inzwischen auch zwei Knospen:
 

Beim Rheinlandlotos ist noch keine Knospe zu sehen, allerdings hat er Blätter so groß wie ein __ Klodeckel... D

Wie sieht's bei dir aus, Daniel? Dein Lotos muss doch schon geblüht haben! Gibbet keine Fotos? Kamera putt?


----------



## Echinopsis (5. Aug. 2010)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

Ich war nicht daheim Inken, er ist still und heimlich verblüht (im Regen). War ganz schnell kaputt die Blüten! :?
Kommt aber eine neue Knospe, die ist in 1-2 Wochen soweit! :beten


----------



## Inken (5. Aug. 2010)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

Och Mönsch, Daniel, wo steckst du denn auch immer.... :knuddel

Dann bin ich auf deine nächste Blüte gespannt! 
Und wehe, du bist wieder ned daheim... :haue3 
Nix da mit FTT, Lotos begucken!


----------



## Inken (16. Aug. 2010)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

Moin ihrs!

Heute hat sich die erste Blüte an der Grünen Maid geöffnet! :freu

Schlechteres Wetter hätte sie sich kaum aussuchen können. Immer wieder Regen..  

Dreimal habe ich die Blüte vorsichtig ausgeschüttelt, damit sich nicht zu viel Wasser in ihr sammelt.
 

Ich hoffe morgen auf besseres Wetter, damit sie ganz aufgehen kann. :beten​


----------



## Inken (20. Aug. 2010)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

Moin ihrs!

Das Wetter wurde zwar nicht soo toll, aber es reichte!

Hier zwei Aufnahmen vom 17.08., bevor die Blüte am Abend von einem Sturzregen dann zerschlagen wurde.. 

   

Aber die zweite Blüte steht ja schon in den Startlöchern! 

Schönes WE!!​


----------



## Eva-Maria (20. Aug. 2010)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

Hallo Inken,
wow, was für eine traumhaft schöne Blüte, auch wenn sie Dich nur 1 Tag erfreut hat.
Drücke Dir die Daumen, daß die zweite Blüte ein wenig langlebiger sein wird!


----------



## Eugen (20. Aug. 2010)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

Hey Inken

Wow, die "Eismeer-S..."  blüht.


----------



## Dr.J (20. Aug. 2010)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

hi Inken,

:gratuliere


----------



## Inken (20. Aug. 2010)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

Danke..  





Aber wie sieht es denn beim Rest der Lotos-Fraktion aus?

Jürgen, Eugen, Dodi, Conny, Brigitte, und alle anderen Lotosbekloppten... gibt es von euch in diesem Jahr keine Fotos?  

Kai, Daniel und ich können doch nicht die einzigen sein! Wobei Echi auch mit Fotos geizt..


----------



## Eugen (20. Aug. 2010)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

Tja Fotos kannste haben.
Aber leider mitohne Blüten  

Ich war im Frühjahr wohl zu forsch mit dem rausstellen.


----------



## Echinopsis (20. Aug. 2010)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*



Inken schrieb:


> Wobei Echi auch mit Fotos geizt..



Aber nicht mit Absicht 

Die ersten zwei habe ich verpasst und die aktuelle will noch nicht aufgehen..ich mache später aber mal ein aktuelles Foto


----------



## Dr.J (20. Aug. 2010)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*



> Jürgen, Eugen, Dodi, Conny, Brigitte, und alle anderen Lotosbekloppten... gibt es von euch in diesem Jahr keine Fotos?



Fotos?? Wovon??  
Von ein paar Stehblättern, die Stück für Stück braun werden?? Lieber ned.


----------



## Echinopsis (20. Aug. 2010)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

Das ist auch Lotos Jürgen 
Mach dir nix drauß, bei mir wird auch viel (zuviel  ) braun am Lotos!

So, die zwei versprochenen Knospenbilder!
Taaattaaaa (kaum sehenswert  )


----------



## Inken (20. Aug. 2010)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

@ Doc und Eugen:

Wie schade..  
Ich wünsche euch einen extra sonnigen September, damit die Pflanzen noch einmal Gas geben können!

Ich wollte auch nicht prahlen, nur zeigen..


----------



## Nymphaion (20. Aug. 2010)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

Hallo,

ich muss auch mal meine neuesten Lotosbilder beisteuern:


----------



## Eva-Maria (20. Aug. 2010)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

Guten Appetit!


----------



## Dr.J (27. Aug. 2010)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

Hi,

ich denke, mein Lotos hat es hinter sich. Inzwischen sind alle Blätter welk und braun. Neue kommen keine.
Experiment auch im 3. Jahr gescheitert. Somit ist für mich das Abenteuer Lotos beendet. Ich werde es auch nicht mehr versuchen.
Es ist einfach nicht die Mühe und Arbeit wert.

@Eugen
Du kannst im Herbst die Rhizome abholen, wenn du Lust hast, ansonsten wandern sie eben auf den Kompost.


----------



## phi1618 (27. Aug. 2010)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

Hallo Jürgen, 

ich hab auch 3 Jahre gebraucht das ich sie zum Blühen gebracht hattte. 

Hier ein paar Photos von Kermensin und Maihiren

Lg 

Josef


----------



## Kuni99 (28. Aug. 2010)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

Hallo,

ich hatte neulich ein Gespräch mit dem Kustos des Botanischen Gartens Mainz und dem Technischen Leiter darüber, warum viele Pflanzenliebhaber und sogar Gärtner Probleme mit der Lotoskultur haben. Einer der Hauptgründe liegt meiner Meinung nach in den anatomischen Besonderheiten von Lotos, weswegen man ihn während der Wachstumsphase nicht umpflanzen oder teilen kann. Abgesehen davon, dass die Ausläufer ausschweifend sind und extrem leicht brechen, hat Lotos an den Knoten keine schlafenden Knospen, weder für neue Ausläufer noch für Wurzeln. Verletzte Stücke können sich also nicht regenerieren. Dazu kommt die Eigenschaft, Überdauerungsorgane erst ganz am Ende der Wachstumphase anzulegen, indem sich die Spitzen der Ausläufer verdicken. Während der Sommermonate hat die Pflanze keine Energiereseven. Daraus folgt: Macht man nicht schon bei der Pflanzung alles richtig, hat man später keine Chance es zu korrigieren.
Besonderes Augenmerk gilt dem Substrat. Generell heißt es: Einfache Gartenerde ist geeignet. Aber wieviele verschiedene Gartenerden gibt es? Vermutlich so viele wie Gärten. Lotos mag zum Beispiel keine Erdklumpen mit Löchern dazwischen. Schwere Lehme behalten die Klumpenstruktur auch unter Wasser und sind deshalb ungeeignet. Ist der Boden dagegen zu sandig, sind zu wenig Nährstoffe darin und die Pflanze findet keinen Halt. Ein Lehm mit geringem Anteil an feinem Sand ist wohl am geeignetsten und wer den im Garten hat, hat eben Glück. Lotos wächst in der Natur in Verlandungszonen von Flüssen und Seen und so wie das Sediment dort sollte das Substrat sein.
Bei der Temperatur wird denke ich zu wenig auf die Nachttemperatur bzw. Tag/Nacht-Temperaturunterschied des Wassers geachtet. Wenn der Pflanzkübel tagsüber in der Sonne brät, bei Nacht dann aber empfindlich abkühlt, wird Lotos nicht glücklich. So was passiert nämlich dort, wo er in der Natur vorkommt, nicht. Ich denke, dass der Temperaturunterschied des Wassers höchstens 5 °C zwischen Tag und Nacht betragen sollte, 10 °C sind definitiv zu viel.
So, vielleicht versucht es der eine oder andere Lotosverzweifelte mit diesen Anregungen doch noch einmal.

Viele Grüße,
Kai


----------



## Conny (1. Sep. 2010)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

Hallo,

na ja, verzweifelt bin ich nicht dieses Jahr. 4 Lotos-Kübel und 1 Hoffnung  und die stirbt bekanntlich zuletzt


----------



## Kuni99 (2. Sep. 2010)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

Hallo,

wer schon mal mit dem Lotoseffekt gespielt hat, wird vielleicht folgende Beobachtung gemacht haben: Bedeckt man bei einem sonnenbeschienenem Lotosblatt das helle Mal in der Mitte mit Wasser, so kann man dort Gasblasen aufsteigen sehen (siehe Foto). 
 
Je nach Wetterlage kann es mehr oder weniger "blubbern". Das Gas was dort austritt ist Luft, die die Lotospflanze zur Belüftung ihrer Rhizome braucht. Aber wie kommt die Luft in die Rhizome und woher kommt der Druck?

Dahinter steckt ein genialer Trick, der einen wenig bekannten physikalischen Effekt verwendendet, den Knudsen-Effekt. Angesaugt wird die Luft von der gesamten Blattfläche. Die Spaltöffnungen sind gerade so groß, dass kühle Luftteilchen hindurchpassen, leicht erwärmte dagegen nicht mehr. Man kann es sich in etwa so vorstellen: Ein Golfer, der putten will, schlägt den Ball langsam, damit er ins Loch fällt. Wenn er ihn zu schnell schlägt, würde er aus dem Loch wieder herausspringen. Die Luft, die durch die Spaltöffnungen in ein Lotosblatt gelangt, wird im Inneren durch die Sonneneinstrahlung erwärmt und kommt durch die Spaltöffnungen nicht mehr heraus. Sie muss einen Umweg nehmen über die äußeren Luftkanäle des Blattstängels in das Rhizom und durch die inneren Luftkanäle bis zu dem hellen Mal in der Blattmitte, wo sie wieder heraus kann.

Die austretende Luft hat auch einen sehr charakteristischen Geruch, den man in Gewächshäusern, in denen Lotos gehalten wird, sehr deutlich wahrnimmt. Auch andere Wasserpflanzen benutzen diesen Trick für die Belüftung der unter Wasser liegenden Teile, aber nur bei Lotos ist er so einfach zu sehen.

Denjenigen, die ihn noch nicht gesehen haben, wünsche ich viel Spass bei der Entdeckung des Knudsen-Effekts. Nächste Woche soll es sonnig werden... 

Viele Grüße,
Kai


----------



## Kuni99 (22. Sep. 2010)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

Hallo,

der August und September waren so kalt, dass von acht Mitte August vorhandenen Blütenknospen nur zwei es bis zur Blüte geschafft haben. Den Saisonabschied schaffte gestern die Wildform aus dem Palmengarten Frankfurt mit einer spektakulären Blüte.
 
Die Blüte von Shin'nyoren wäre auch so weit, aber sie schafft es wegen der kalten Nächte nicht, sich richtig zu öffnen.
 
Es ist ein Jammer! Auch die Blüte der _Nelumbo lutea_ im Botanischen Garten Mainz hat es nicht geschafft. Hoffentlich wird der nächste Sommer wieder besser.

Viele Grüße,
Kai


----------



## Nymphaion (4. Okt. 2010)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

Hallo,

vermutlich die letzte Lotosblüte in diesem Jahr. Passenderweise heisst sie 'Rote Sonne':


----------



## Inken (13. März 2011)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

Mahlzeit, liebe Lotosgemeinde!

Draußen lockt das Wetter mit knapp 11°, der Himmel zeigt sich teilweise sogar in frühlingshaftem Blau, es juckt in den Fingern! 

Habe gerade meinen Vorrat an Düngekugeln überprüft, es kann losgehen!

Wenn mir nix dazwischen kommt, wird heute Nachmittag der Lotos reanimiert.

Wie sieht's bei euch aus? Wann startet ihr in die neue Lotossaison?


----------



## Dr.J (13. März 2011)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

Hallo,

ich wollte nur noch mal daraufhinweisen, dass ich noch Lotos-Rhizome hab, die ich abgeben würde. Wenn sich jemand dafür interessiert, kann er/sie gerne bei mir abholen. Verschicken ist zu aufwendig. Ansonsten wandern sie auf den Kompost.


----------



## Inken (13. März 2011)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

Hallo Doc!

Leider wohnt ihr ja nicht grad um die Ecke, schade.. 
Ich wünsch' dir viel Glück, damit die Rhizome nicht in der Pfanne oder auf dem Kompost landen! :?

Bis ich heute Nachmittag endlich soweit war, war die Sonne natürlich weg..  Zwischendrin hatten wir aber in der Mittagszeit 25°C in der Sonne, wow.. 

Nun denn..

Habe dann also den Pott gestürzt und das Gewurschtel abgespült.

Mein Lotos lebte noch! :freu

Allerdings wieder -wie im letzten Jahr- ein Salat aus dünnen, mageren Wurzelenden:

 

Aber es  waren doch tatsächlich schon die ersten Blätter zu sehen!

 

Die "Schönsten" und "Dicksten" sind hier zu sehen: 

     

Nur mal zum Vergleich: dieses Rhizom bekam ich vor zwei Jahren von Werner, quasi die Muttermutter, um einiges dicker  ("voll fett" so zu sagen..  ):

 

Aber Mama schmeißt ja nix weg! 
Fast alle Rhizome sind nun also neu gepflanzt, und ich hoffe, dass sie sich -schmalbrüstig wie sie sind-  trotzdem entwickeln.. 

Sie stehen nun im WoZi, Blick nach Westen. 

 

Schaun mer mal! ​


----------



## Echinopsis (13. März 2011)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

Sehr schön Inken!
Ich muss noch warten...bis es draußen wieder etwas milder wird, denn dann bleibt der Pott direkt draußen!
Hoffentlich hat er den Winter überlebt...ich berichte wenns was Neues gibt!


----------



## Conny (14. März 2011)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

Hallo Inken,

dann drücke ich mal einen Daumen, dass Du dieses Jahr auch wieder Blüten bekommst von Deinen Eismeerlotosen  
Aber bei Deinem :gdaumen


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (14. März 2011)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

Hi Inken,

meine bleiben noch im Keller. Nachts gings die Tage hier auch im Foliengewächshaus noch unter 0 Grad runter. Meine Nelumbo nucifera Sämlinge kommen daher erst in 2-3 Wochen raus. Muß auch erst noch Osmocote-Kegel besorgen. Dieses mal werden die einjährigen Rhizome nicht ausgebuddelt und in neue Erde gepackt, das hatten letztens die Nelumbo lutea nich verkraftet und sind alle danach eingegangen. Sollen erst mal was größer werden

MfG Frank


----------



## Inken (23. März 2011)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*



Knoblauchkröte schrieb:


> Muß auch erst noch Osmocote-Kegel besorgen




Jepp, ich auch! Sonst gibt's in drei Wochen kein Futter.. 

Inzwischen tut sich was! 

     

Der Lotos sonnt sich schon ein wenig!


----------



## cpt.nemo (24. März 2011)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

Ich bin mir noch so unschlüssig.
Ich habe meinen Lotos seit letztem Jahr und er ist bis jetzt im Keller. 
Soll ich ihn einfach mal an einen warmen Platz stellen so wie er ist und warten ob da was treibt. Oder soll ich wie beschrieben den Topf auskippen und neue Erde nehmen. (Falls sich da überhaupt neue Rhizome gebildet haben)
Wie gesagt, ich hab da noch keine Erfahrung mit Lotos.


----------



## cpt.nemo (3. Apr. 2011)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

Ich hab gestern mal meinen Lotos aus dem Keller gholt und abgespült.
Nun steh ich als absoluter Anfänger vor dem Rätsel ob da noch was wiederzuverwenden ist.
   
Was meinen die Fachmänner dazu oder kann man gar nichts erkennen?


----------



## Inken (3. Apr. 2011)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

Hallo Brigitte!

Mein Gestrapse sah genau so mickrig aus, als ich es abgespült habe, man sieht's ja oben auf den Bildern. Bei meiner "Grünen Maid" scheint es aber nicht ungewöhnlich zu sein, dass die Winterrhizome so schmal ausfallen. Welchen Lotos hast du denn?

Ich würd's vesuchen! Leben ist ja noch drin! 

Meine Rhizome waren wirklich klein, daher habe ich zwei bzw. drei in einen Kübel gepflanzt. Ich hoffe, dass das gut geht und sie sich nicht bald stapeln..  Inzwischen sind schon die ersten Schwimmblätter da! 

Mut zur Lücke, ein wenig Glück gehört immer dazu!


----------



## cpt.nemo (3. Apr. 2011)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

Es ist eine Seho Red
Ich werds auf jeden Fall versuchen, ob wieder was draus wird. Ich weiss nur nicht genau wo ich sie teilen muss.


----------



## Inken (3. Apr. 2011)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

Das Rhizom, aus dem evtl. schon neue Triebe kommen, hinter dem nächsten Knoten abschneiden!
Sonst schau mal in das Album von Nymphaion-Werner, dort gibbet Rhizom-Bilder!


----------



## Echinopsis (9. Apr. 2011)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

Franken setzt zum Gegenzug an 

Habe vor drei Tagen meinen Lotos endlich mal versorgt und ein frisches Substrat gegönnt und geputzt.
Alles in allem bin ich ganz zufrieden, er hat den Winter gut überstanden. Dafür hat er jetzt frisches Wasser und Substrat 

Vor dem putzen:

 

 

Und ein aktuelles Bild von heute, das Wasser ist wieder klar:

 

Auf in die neue Lotossaison 

lG,
Daniel


----------



## Inken (9. Apr. 2011)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

Sehr schön, Daniel!! 

Deine Bilder kommen mir bekannt vor! Sollten "die Damen" etwa verwandt sein? 

Aber..


Echinopsis schrieb:


> Franken setzt zum Gegenzug an



Und das Eismeer schlägt zurück:   

@ Frank (knofikröte) Wie handhabst du denn in diesem Jahr das Verjüngen deiner Rhizome? Du schreibst, dass du sie ruhen lassen wirst, da du im letzten Jahr Verluste hattest. Aber brauchen sie denn nicht frisches Substrat? Erzähl mal, ich bin neugierig..


----------



## Echinopsis (9. Apr. 2011)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

Ui...die sieht ja genial aus! 
Also wenn sie verwandt sind, stecken hoffentlich viele Gene von Deiner bei meiner Dame auch drin...


----------



## Inken (9. Apr. 2011)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

Klar sind die verwandt, das müssten Cousinen sein! 

Bei mir sieht auch nur der kleine Pott mit den kleinen Rhizomen so aus..  Im großen Kübel mit den "fetten" Rhizomen herrscht noch eher tote Hose.. 1

 

Nächste Woche gibt es wieder Düngerfutter, vielleicht geht es dann los..


----------



## schgeo (12. Apr. 2011)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

Hallo zusammen!

Ich  verfolge den thread nun schon seit letzten Sommer und habe mich entschlossen nun selbst einmal es mit Lotos zu versuchen.  

Hab es jetzt einmal mit der Aussaat versucht. Vor 3 Woche hab ich Sie nun getopft, seit gut eineinhalb Wochen nun werden aber die Blätter gelblich. Daraufhin gleich ein paar Düngekegeln rein gesteckt. Dachte schon an einen Fehlschlag aber siehe da, in mein Glasfrühbeet verfrachtet und durch weitere Beheizung mit den Aquarienheizstab, habe ich heute Abend nun die ersten "Ausläufer" entdeckt. Ein paar Bilder seht Ihr im Anhang.

Sollte es trotzdem schief gehen habe ich mir zwei Rhizome bei Nymphaion bestellt. Die Bettchen dafür habe ich nun auch schon vorbereitet und freue mich nun auf die Lieferung.

Ich wünsche allen viel Erfolg mit Euren Lotos.

Gruß
Georg


----------



## Inken (12. Apr. 2011)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

Moin Georg!

Willkommen im Club der Lotos-Verrückten! 

An eine Aussat hätte ich mich nicht herangewagt, ich halte mich lieber an die "Knolle", da weiß man, was man hat! 
Ich wünsche dir ganz viel Gück und Erfolg mit deinen Sämlingen, und natürlich auch mit deinen Rhizomen. Bitte halte uns mit Bildern auf dem Laufenden! Spannende Sache! 

Welche Sorten hast du dir denn bestellt?


----------



## schgeo (12. Apr. 2011)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

Hallo!

Gern mach ich Bilder.

Ich habe mir je eine bestellt von

Mrs. Perry D. Slocum

und von

Perry`s Giant Sunburst

Bin ja mal gespannt ob das was wird.


----------



## Echinopsis (12. Apr. 2011)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

Die sehen richtig gut aus, Glückwunsch


----------



## schgeo (22. Apr. 2011)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

Hallo zusammen! 

Wieder einmal ein zwischenbericht meiner Lotos-Sämlinge. Langsam wird der Topf voll 
Meine Rhizome habe ich auch vor  gut einer Woche bekommen. Langsam beginnen sich bei der einen die ersten Blätter zu öffnen. Das warme Osterwetter ist ja perfekt zum Start der Lotos-Saison!


----------



## schgeo (1. Mai 2011)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

Wieder einmal ein kleiner Status-Bericht meiner Lotos-Sämlinge:

Gut 6 Wochen nach Aussaat kommt tatsächlich schon das erste Stehblatt!!!! 

gruß 
georg


----------



## Inken (1. Mai 2011)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

Wow Georg, ich bin sprachlos.. 

Deine Sämlinge wachsen ja wie auf Hefe! Toll! 

Bei dir stehen sie alle im Gewächshaus? Da hatten sie's über Ostern natürlich rundum schnucklig warm. Und schön hell! Super Bedingungen!

Ich habe mich schon geärgert, dass ich meine Pötte nicht schon vor zwei Wochen nach draußen gebracht habe. Wir haben seit fast drei Wochen permanent Sonne, allerdings wird es nachts noch empfindlich kalt..

Heute flog allerdings der erste Kübel raus, meine kleine Version der "Grünen Maid", denn es gab einen Neuzugang! 

   

Links, der große Kübel mit dem "großen" Maid-Rhizom, steht immer noch im WoZi vor dem großen Terrassenfenster. Rechts die drei Damen vom Grill: ganz links ein Mini-Rhizom - ich mag ja nix wegschmeißen - , in der Mitte der kleine Kübel mit den kleinen Maid-Rhizomen und rechts ein nagelneues Rhizom der Seho Red.



Es wird wieder spannend! 

Georg, ich wünsche dir weiter viel Erfolg mit den Sämlingen! 
Wann wirst du sie denn trennen? Oder belässt du die zarten Pflänzchen im ersten Jahr zusammen im Kübel?


----------



## schgeo (1. Mai 2011)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

Hallo,

ja die stehen alle in einem Mini-Gewächshaus (2 mtr. lang und etwa gut einen meter hoch - mehr ein frühbeet als Gewächshaus).

Ich lasse sie alle bis zum nächsten Frühjahr im Kübel. Eine umtopfaktion denk ich würde tötliche enden.

Meine Rhizome kommen auch langsam in fahrt. Mrs Perry hat 5 Blätter und Sunburst erst eins. Aber die kommen schon. Haben ja erst den ersten Mai.


----------



## V.W.H (4. Mai 2011)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

Hallo,

Ich habe seit 3 Jahren eine "Mrs Perry Slocum". Dieses Frühjahr hab ich sie geteilt, und nun warten immernoch 8 Rhizome darauf verpflanzt zu werden. (keine Ahnung wohin :? ) Dieses Jahr möchte ich es auch noch mit einer möglichst kleinen, anderen Sorte versuchen. Mit welcher habt ihr schon Erfahrungen, welche könnt ihr empfehlen?

Lg Werner


----------



## Inken (4. Mai 2011)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

Hallo Werner!

Ich habe hier an der Eismeerküste in den letzten zwei Jahren folgenden Lotos erfolgreich zum Blühen gebracht: http://www.nymphaion.de/xtc/product_info.php/info/p172_Nelumbo--Gruene-Maid----Lotosblume.html

Vor gut fünf Wochen habe ich sie wieder verjüngt und hoffe auf viel Sonne und zahlreiche Blüten! Sie gehört zwar zu den mittelgroßen Lotosblumen, ist aber recht robust (das muss sie sein hier an der Nordsee..) und  sehr blüfreudig!

Falls du grad nicht weißt, wohin mit deinen Mrs-Perry-Ablegern..


----------



## Nymphaion (4. Mai 2011)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

Hallo,

Eismeerküste ist natürlich problematisch für Lotosblumen. Immer diese Robbenplage im Garten und die Eisbären, die die Pinguine durch den Gartenteich jagen ...


----------



## V.W.H (4. Mai 2011)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

Obwohl ich in Franken (ist ja nicht die kälteste Gegend in Deutschland, ich hab den __ Lotus immer außen überwintert) lebe, hat mein Lotos noch nie geblüht, dafür aber immer viele Blätter gebildet, außerdem war er immer in einem kleinen Gewächshaus.


----------



## Inken (4. Mai 2011)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*



Nymphaion schrieb:


> Immer diese Robbenplage im Garten und die Eisbären, die die Pinguine durch den Gartenteich jagen ...



 Geh mir los.. Völlig nervig!  Eisbären sind ganz schlimm dieses Jahr.. Besonders der dicke Lloyd , achtet überhaupt nicht drauf, wo er hintritt.. 

@ Werner: Fütterst du deinen Lotos ausreichend?


----------



## Echinopsis (4. Mai 2011)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

Wow Inken, die sehen ja klasse aus!
Meiner kommt auch langsam...allerdings noch sehr langsam!


----------



## Eugen (6. Mai 2011)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

Endlich hab ich auch mal ein Bild gemacht. 



 

Das ist "Katinka" 
Die frei ausgepflanzten haben den Winter nicht überstanden. 
Auch die "grüne Maid" hat sich verabschiedet.
Halt wieder mal was dazugelernt.
Ein Lotos reicht.


----------



## schgeo (11. Mai 2011)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

Wieder mal Bilder von meinen Lotos.

Mrs. Perry hat schon einige Blätter und Sunburst ist wohl die Sonne zu viel geworden die will ja gar nicht kommen 

Nun noch zu meinen Sämlingen. Heute vor 2 Monaten habe ich sie ins Wasser geworfen. 
Die gehen ab wie Nachbars Lumpi!!!
Topf 1 (2 Sämlinge)  bekommt mittlerweile das 3. Stehblatt und beim 2. Topf kommt nun das erste Blatt in die Höhe. Bin ja mal gespannt ob die dieses Jahr noch zum blühen kommen. Was meint Ihr?

Gruß aus dem sonnigen Niederbayern.

Georg


----------



## ziemlicherneuling (16. Mai 2011)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

Hallo ihr Lieben,

wie oft füttert ihr eigentlich eure Pflanzen? Ich habe auch solche Eimer mit Lotossamen bepflanzt und bis jetzt sieht alles recht gut aus, so dass ich vorsichtig optimistisch gestimmt bin.
Fotos sind zwar vorhanden aber dermaßen mies, dass ich sie lieber nicht einstellen will

Grüße von Eva


----------



## schgeo (16. Mai 2011)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

Bei den Sämlingen habe ich bisher pro kübel 3 Stk Düngerkegel rein gesteckt. Das war vor 3 Wochen. Ich denk mal so in 1 - 2 Wochen gibt es die nächsten 2 - 3 Stk.


----------



## Inken (16. Mai 2011)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

Moin ihrs!

Bei Georgs Bildern werd ich doch glatt ein wenig neidisch..

Eugens Aufnahme lässt mich schon leicht grünlich schimmern! 

@ Eva: 
Womit man Sämlinge düngt, kann ich dir leider auch nicht sagen. Aber vielleicht meldet sich Georg ja noch. Bei ihm wachsen sie schließlich wie auf Gift! 
Sind denn deine Bilder wirklich so schlecht? Dann versuch's doch büdde noch mal, neugierig machen gilt nicht! 

Bei mir gibbet auch wieder Lotos-Zuwachs:

Zwei Damen der Sorte Mrs. Perry Slocum.

 

Zwei herrlich dicke Rhizome, so bin ich's von meiner eher schlanken Maid gar nicht gewohnt! Habe zum Größenvergleich doch direkt mal einen handelsüblichen Golfball daneben gelegt..wow!

Bei dem Mistwetter mit 10° und Dauerregen von der Seite -ist das schon die Schafskälte?- werden sie vorerst ihren Platz im WoZi finden.

Vielen Dank an.. er weiß schon, wen ich meine! 



Edit: Ups, Georg war aber flott!


----------



## Ferdinand (17. Mai 2011)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

Hallo

Ich wollte Fragen: Ob jemand aus der Region/Umgebung Kaiserslautern(RLP) __ Lotus haltet und ob er ein paar Rhizome/Pflanzen über hat  der könnte mir bitte ein PM schicken.

Denn ihr macht mir so die __ Nase lang :nase Möchte auch endlich ein Lotus haben. 

Gruß
Ferdinand


----------



## Echinopsis (17. Mai 2011)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

@Ferdinand: Zur Not mal in der "Suche" eine Anzeige aufgeben hier im Forum, oder mal auf Werners-Seite (Nymphaion) vorbeischauen 

Mein Lotos hat jetzt die ersten drei Blätter ausgebildet, diese schwimmen auf der Wasseroberfläche.
Geht noch sehr zögerlich voran..


----------



## schgeo (19. Mai 2011)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

So, nun ist es soweit. Mr. Perry, gepflanzt am 15. April bringt jetzt sein 2. Stehblatt und 
ich Fall aus allen Wolken!!!

Die erste Blütenknospe!!!!!


----------



## ziemlicherneuling (19. Mai 2011)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

Hallo Gerhard (stimmt doch oder?),

wo steht denn dein Lotos? Drinnen oder draußen?

Gruß Eva


----------



## schgeo (19. Mai 2011)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

nicht ganz, mein Name ist Georg

In einem Glasfrühbeet welches ich gebaut habe. ca. 2 mtr. lang, 1 mtr. beit mit Standort auf Südseite. Bei dem schönen Wetter die letzten Wochen gings da drinnen ab das man es kaum glauben kann. Salatpflanzen sind innerhalb von 3 Wochen erntereif geworden und die Schlangengurken sind schon über 10 cm lang!


----------



## ziemlicherneuling (19. Mai 2011)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

ok, also Georg (sorry),
aha Glasfrühbeet... das dürften dann die gleichen Bedingungen sein, wie in meinem Gewächshaus.  Ich mach mir nämlich schon einen Kopf, ob´s da nicht zu warm wird und die Pflänzchen irgendwann schlapp machen...

LG Eva


----------



## schgeo (27. Mai 2011)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

Wieder einmal ein paar Bilder von mir.
Die erste Blüte von Mrs. Perry schiebt sich immer weiter rauf. Das 2. Stehblatt kommt nun auch und die 2. Blütenknospe ebenfalls! 
Sunburst beginnt nun auch endlich die wachsen. Wahnsinn was das die für große Blätter haben.

Topf Nr. 1 mit den Sämlingen hat nun schon 6 Stehblätter.


----------



## Echinopsis (27. Mai 2011)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

Der hat sich aber super entwickelt, Glückwunsch!


----------



## Inken (29. Mai 2011)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

Mönsch Georg, sehr schön! 

Der Neid könnt' einen fressen.. 

Bei mir sieht's nämlich ganz mau aus derzeit. Unser Wetter ist aber seit längerem schon alles andere als lotosfreundlich.. :?

Ich würd' im Moment auch nicht gerne draußen wohnen wollen, meine Lotosblumen sehen das ganz ähnlich..

Meine Hoffnungsträger: Seho Red und zwei Rhizome von Mrs.D.Perry:

   

Die Grüne Maid scheint mir beleidigt, als wenn ich was für's Wetter könnte.. 

 

Damit in dem Topf überhaupt was passiert, habe ich mir ein Pfeilblatt hineingesetzt. Das hingegen findet es dort richtig klasse bei so viel Dünger. Mal schauen, wie es sich dort benimmt.. 

Etwas betretene Lotosgrüße..


----------



## Echinopsis (29. Mai 2011)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

Hey, so schlecht sieht der doch garnicht aus Inken 

Meiner ist auch kein Vorzeigeobjekt........


----------



## Eugen (31. Mai 2011)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

Katinka  heute morgen :


----------



## ziemlicherneuling (1. Juni 2011)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

Mensch Eugen,
das ist ja wirklich beeindruckend . Wie steht Katinka denn?
Wollte doch auch schon längst mal Bilder liefern. Die Qualität bitte ich zu entschuldigen..
Als von links nach rechts seht Ihr das ganze Experiment: Bilder sind übrigends schon bald 4-5 Wochen alt und kurz nach dem Einpflanzen gemacht worden - neuere sind irgendwie nicht mehr zu finden)
Ganz links in der grünen Brühe befindet sich ein Sämling in der Erde meines Gewächshauses (uralt Erde, ausgelutscht aber evtl. von meinem Methusalix-Kater gedüngt - ich hab da so meine Vermutungen) tja, was soll ich sagen, ich wechsle Wasser und fische die Algen raus. Es entwickeln sich tatsächlich immer neue Blätter, die dann aber zügig hoppsgehen - trotzdem gibt sie nicht auf 
Im 2. Bild lebt eine in einer Mischung von Lehm Sand und so einige Tütchen von NG (war das jetzt Schiefersandmischung oder so? Ich hab´s vergessen, wird jedenfalls bei NG für Seerosen empfohlen und war nicht billig. Das entwickelt sich prächtig (ich muss wirklich bei gelegenheit aktuelle Fotos machen und einstellen)
Im 3. Bild ist Nr. 3 zu sehen, die sich auch bombig entwickelt. Sie wächst in einer Mischung aus Lehm und Sand.

Zwischenfazit - die Substratmischung ist wohl wirklich wichtig.

Gruß Eva


----------



## ziemlicherneuling (3. Juni 2011)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

sodelle , jetzt aber ganz frische lotosfotos.


----------



## Nangkwag Blue (5. Juni 2011)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

Hallo zusammen,

ich besitze seit 4 jahren eine Lotuspflanze.
Ich überwintere ihn im Wintergarten und er beginnt meist schon im März mit dem Austrieb. Dann entwickelt sich die Planze sehr gut und bekommt tolle Standblätter. Wenn ich sie dann auf meine Terrasse nach draussen bringe, beginnt jedes Jahr das selbe Spiel, die Blätter beginnen vom Rand her gelb zu werden und sterben dann ab. Heuer hab ich ihm extra einen besonders sonnigen und relativ windgeschützten Platz gewählt, das Ergebnis waren diesmal Verbrennungen an den Blättern... 

Hier mal ein Bild von heute..
Wer hat denn einen Rat?

lg
Helmut


----------



## V.W.H (5. Juni 2011)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

Hallo Helmut,

vielleicht solltest du den Lotos den Sommer über im Wintergarten lassen. Mein Lotos hat letztes Jahr seine Blätter auch sehr früh eingezogen weil er nicht im Gewächshaus stand. Wann stellst den Lotos denn immer raus?

Grüße,
Werner


----------



## Nangkwag Blue (6. Juni 2011)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

Hallo Werner,

hab ich auch schon drüber nachgedacht, aber da bekommt er eigentlich nie Sonne.

Ich würd ihn halt gern auf der Terrasse haben.

danke 

helmut


----------



## schgeo (13. Juni 2011)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

Nach 3 Wochen wieder einmal ein paar Pics. 

Giant Sunburst ist wirklich Giant. Wahnsinn wie groß die Blätter sind (Mittlerweile 2  Stehblätter).

Mr. Perry ist in den Startlöchern. Ich warte jeden Tag darauf das sich die Blüte öffnet. Die 3. Knospe kommt auch schon.

Und meine Sämlinge, die bekommen immer mehr Blätter. Die schwimmblätter "lösen" sich langsam auf aber auf eine Blüte warte ich noch vergebens....

Aber der Sommer fängt ja auch erst an.


----------



## Inken (26. Juni 2011)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

Meine Damen benehmen sich in diesem Jahr sehr zurückhaltend.
Immer noch kein Stehblatt.. 

Nur eine der Perry-Zwillinge gibt sich Mühe! 

Einen Pott - den mit den Rhizomresten der Maid - habe ich aufgegeben. Seit heute wohnen dort __ Schwanenblume, __ Pfeilkraut, eine kleine Seerose und __ Hornkraut. Vielleicht wissen sie das fette Substrat zu schätzen und geben Gas.. 

Ich kann's den Lotosblumen aber auch nicht verübeln. Dauerhaft 15°, Regen und Wind verderben einem auch den Spaß.. :?

Kein gutes Lotosjahr..


----------



## schgeo (26. Juni 2011)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

Hallo Inken.

Na dann muss ich ja wieder mal was für den Neid-Faktor machen.... 

Meine Lotos sind heute ins Freiland umgezogen. Soll ja bis zu 35 Grad bekommen diese Woche.

Anbei aktuelle Bilder der 2. Mrs. Perry Blüte. Nr. 3 kommt auch schon. Sunburst bringt nur Monsterblätter und sonst nichts. Hoffe mit dem warmen Wetter und viel mehr Sonne mit dem neuen Standplatz das da mal was kommt. 

Gruß
Georg


----------



## Inken (26. Juni 2011)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

 Un-glaub-lich schön! 



Neidfaktor.. 







Und wie!! 


Meine widerspenstigen Damen:

Die Seho Red:   Den Fadenalgen gefällt's.. :?
Die Grüne Maid:   .. immerhin wächst das __ Pfeilkraut wie doof.. 
Die Perry-Sisters:   

So, und nun hätte ich gerne 'ne Tüte Mitleid..


----------



## Christine (27. Juni 2011)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

Inken :knuddel rh


----------



## Nymphaion (27. Juni 2011)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

Wo bekommt ihr das schlechte Wetter her??? Es ist doch praktisch seit Ende April Sommer mit ganz wenigen Regentagen dazwischen. Dieser Sommer dürfte den von 2003 noch überbieten.


----------



## Inken (27. Juni 2011)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

@ Chrisitne: Danke!! :knuddel

@ Werner: Von Nordwest.. :evil

Aber heute ist Siebenschläfer und die Sonne brüllt bei knappen 30°. Vielleicht haben meine Lotosblumen doch noch eine Chance, wenn das Wetter ein wenig so bleibt..:beten


----------



## Conny (27. Juni 2011)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

och Inken :knuddel 
wenn es sein muss auch 2 Tüten 
mein Faulpelz schiebt die 2. Knospe und bei den beiden anderen sieht man vor lauter Blätter den Topf nicht
Aber nach insgesamt genau 1 Blüte in 3 Jahren darf das auch sein


----------



## Inken (24. Juli 2011)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

Gibt es inzwischen Fotos, Conny? 

Heute mal wieder ein kleines 13°-Regen-Schmuddelwetter-Update. Aber bei dem anhaltenden Mistwetter kann ich die Lotospflanzen verstehen, wenn sie nicht in Schwung kommen. Ich mag selbst schon nicht mehr aus dem Fenster sehen.. 

Unser Wetter:  
Die Slocum-Sisters:   Im rechten Kübel traut sich gerade mal das fünfte Blatt heraus, im linken gibt es immerhin schon Stehblätter! 
Die SehoRed:   Sie gibt sich echt Mühe! 
Die Grüne Maid:  
Letzte Woche hat der Sturm einen Gartenstuhl ins __ Pfeilkraut getrieben. Alle Triebe waren abgeknickt. Was hätte ich mich geärgert, wenn das Lotosblätter gewesen wären! 
Meine Maid-Reste:   Auch schon ein Stehblatt!

Nicht dolle, aber insgesamt machen wir uns!


----------



## Wasserkatze (29. Jan. 2012)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

Hallo liebe Lotosspezialisten, 

habe mich jetzt durch den Thread gelesen - erstmal vielen lieben Dank für die Fülle an Informationen und wissenswerten Details, die ihr hier zusammengetragen habt! 

noch bin ich ja momentan "nur" zukünftige Lotosbesitzerin (bestellt sind sie schon), hab aber trotzdem schon ein paar kleine Fragen.

Ich habe vor, meine Mörtelkübel auf der Terrasse aufzustellen (eine Art kleiner Innenhof, nach Süden offen). Im Sommer werden da die Fliesen manchmal so knallheiß, daß man sich die Füße verbrennt. Kann ich davon ausgehen, daß es dem Lotos nicht zu heiß wird, nachdem ich einen Haufen anderer Pflanzen (Philadelphus, Rosa, Diospyros, etliche Stauden etc...) in Töpfen und Kübeln auf der Terrasse habe, von denen noch keine hitzebedingt Richtung Kompost übersiedelt ist? ich hab ehrlich gesagt noch nie bewußt darauf geachtet, wie schnell sich Wasser erwärmt. oder Erde. und ich möchte die Mädels ja nicht kochen. (wär schade drum)

zum Substrat: Mauwürfe hab ich hier keine. wie erkenne ich, ob eine gekaufte Gartenerde lotostauglich ist? Kein Torf, kein Kompost, eh klar. Aber gibts da eine Orientierungshilfe? (bzw - habt ihr schon Erfahrungen mit bestimmten Typen bzw. Marken gemacht? positive und schlechte?)
meine Tendenz würd ja zu Bioerde gehen, aber da kann man ja selten in die Sackeln reinschaun, obs wirklich die passende ist.
was den Dünger anbelangt werd ich mich auf die Düngerkegel verlassen (für meine Kakis nehme ich zB Rhododendrendünger, weil der ein gutes NPK-Verhältnis für Blütenbildung bzw. Fruchtansatz hat)

gibts irgendwelche Lotos-Todsünden, vor denen man sich als Anfänger hüten sollte? (außer Knospenstreicheln, Kompost, Mist und ganzjährig Wintergarten)  

irgendwie muß ich mich momentan arg beherrschen, nicht die Samen aus den Dekofruchtständen zu klauben. kanns halt kaum erwarten, nach jahrelangem Drumherumgeschleiche endlich eigene Nelumbos zu haben 
(bei den Samen bin ich allerdings noch nie weiter als bis zum 3. Schwimmblatt gekommen)

liebe Grüße aus Österreich, 

Dara


----------



## Renato (1. Feb. 2012)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

Guten Tag allerseits aus der Schweiz! 
Ich heisse Renato, bin 16 jahre alt und bin neu hier 

Vor etwa 3 Jahren habe ich bei einem Gärtner aus Suhr (Kanton Aargau)
eine Lotosblume gekauft. Die hat sich prächtig entwickelt, aber keine Blüten gebildet 
Im 2. Jahr hat sie auch nicht geblüht... und im Winter des selben Jahres ist sie dann zu grunde gegangen...  (von wegen der Raum wäre frostfrei. Danke Mutter! :evil )

Heute habe ich bei Werner (darf ich dich beim Vornamen nennen?) eine Nelumbo "Charles Thomas" gehauft! Die Blüten sind so toll!!! 

Wie gross sollte der Topf für diese Lotosblume sein?
Ich möchte das Wasser mit einem Aquarienheizstab beheizen, ab wann kann ich sie etwa rausstellen?

Ich wäre froh wenn ihr meine Fragen beantworten könntet  Liebe Grüsse Renato


----------



## Nymphaion (2. Feb. 2012)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

Hoi Renato,

da hast Du wahrscheinlich schon einmal einen Lotos vom mir gehabt. Herr Zimmermann in Suhr hat vor Jahren Lotosmutterpflanzen von mir gekauft und dann in seiner Gärtnerei weiter vermehrt. 

Du bist im Seeland, oder? Da sollte der Lotos eigentlich winterhart sein. Meine eigenen Pflanzen sind gerade eingefroren, denn bei uns hat es jetzt -20° C. Die Kübel stehen im ungeheizten Gewächshaus (da hat es -15° C) und sind nur mit Noppenfolie eingewickelt. Also denke ich bei Deinem Lotos wird nicht die Wintertemperatur schuld gewesen sein. Bei Herrn Zimmermann wird der Lotos sogar im Freiland überwintert, die Kübel stellt er zusammen und baut eine Kiste darum die mit Laub gefüllt wird. 

Für `Charles Thomas` solltest Du einen Kübel nehmen der 65 Liter Inhalt hat. Am besten nimmst Du einen Mörtelkübel aus dem Baumarkt. Die 65 Liter haben sich bei uns als ideal für alle Sorten erwiesen. Die großen Sorten kommen damit gerade noch zurecht, und alle kleineren sowieso. Diese Kübelgröße kann man auch noch einigermassen handhaben. Bei 90 Liter wird das dann schon schwierig. 

Der Heizstab im Kübel hilft natürlich zu einem frühen Start für den Lotos. Es ist aber nicht gut den Lotos zu früh zu starten, wenn man dann später keine Möglichkeit hat die Pflanze selber warm zu halten. Wenn durch den Heizstab der Lotos schon Anfang April so groß ist, dass Du ihn ins Freie stellen musst, dann hast Du ein Problem. Im April wird es nachts (und oft auch noch tags) manchmal gemein kalt. Da ist nützt die schönste Vorkultur nichts, wenn durch die Kälte der Lotos dann vier Wochen lang nicht mehr weiter wächst. Besser kultivierst Du ab Anfang April vor und stellst den Lotos dann Mitte Mai nach draussen. 

Werner (der früher auch in BE gelebt hat)


----------



## Renato (2. Feb. 2012)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

Hallo Werner! Danke für deine Antwort!

Irgendwie habe ich gedacht dass Herr Zimmermann seine Lotosblumen uhrsprünglich von dir hat 

Ich denke bis auf wehnige Ausnahmen wird es bei uns nie bis zu - 20 Grad Celsius Kalt. Momentan herrschen jedoch wegen dem Kältetief "Cooper" bis zu -15 Grad Celsius. Habe ich das richtig verstanden? Selbst bei diesen Themperaturen reicht ein umwickeln mit Noppenfolie dass der Lotos nicht einfriehrt?

Wie sollte ich ihn am besten überwintern?  Den Kübel mit Wasser auffüllen und in einen frostfreien Raum oder die Erde nur feucht halten?

Oder kann ich es so ähnlich machen wie Herr Zimmermann?

Dann werde ich einen Mörtelkübel und einen passenden Übertopf besorgen 
Wie sollte ich den Bodengrund am besten aufbauen? Ich dachte an eine 10 cm dicke Schicht gedüngte Erde und darauf eine 10 cm dicke Schicht ungedüngte Erde.

Dann muss ich schauen ob ich einen Passenden Platz finden. Aber der einzige Platz der in Frage kommen würde ist unbeheizt. ausserdem ist das Fenster an diesem Platz nach Norden gerichtet, aber es ist sehr gross.

Das ist lustig. Wo hast du denn früher in Bern gewohnt? Also bist du uhrsprünglich Schweizer?

Liebe Grüsse und vielen Dank Renato


----------



## Nymphaion (3. Feb. 2012)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

Hoi Renato,

wenn Du den Lotos draussen mit Noppenfolie einwickelst, dann friert er bei -15° C natürlich ein. Das macht er bei mir im Gewächshaus aber auch, und kurzfristiges Einfrieren ist kein Problem für ihn. Der grosse Unterschied besteht aber darin, dass im Gewächshaus der Wind nicht um die eingewickelten Kübel pfeifen kann, und draussen tut er es. Der Wind kühlt die Kübel nochmal um einiges ab. Aus diesem Grund kommt es einem auch viel kälter vor wenn man gegen den Wind laufen muss. Die eingewickelten Lotoskübel müssen also in einen Raum gebracht werden wo sie vor dem Wind geschützt sind. Bei mir ist das das Gewächshaus, bei Herrn Zimmermann die Holzkiste um die Kübel herum, bei anderne Leuten eine Garage oder ein Gartenhäuschen oder sonst irgendetwas. Wichtig ist nur den Wind auszusperren, Frost ist nicht das große Thema. 

Beim Überwintern muss der Kübel mit Wasser gefüllt sein. Feuchte Erde allein reicht nicht aus. 

Vielleicht kannst Du für Deinen Lotos ein Mini-Gewächshaus zum Antreiben bauen. Ganz simpel, ein Würfel oder eine Art Indianerzelt aus Dachlatten bauen und mit Noppenfolie bespannen. Das kannst Du dann über den Lotoskübel stülpen. Mit dem Heizstab drinnen wird das ziemlich warm. Ab Mitte April kannst Du den Lotos dann vielleicht schon auf der Terrasse in diesem Mini-Gewächshaus halten, da bekommt er wesentlich mehr Licht als vor dem Nordfenster.

Ich habe zuletzt in Bümpliz gewohnt, das war aber wegen dem Studium. Die Grossmutter kommt aus dem Unterengadin.


----------



## Renato (3. Feb. 2012)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

Hallo!

Also ganz einfach in noppenfolie wickeln und ins ungeheizte Gartenhäuschen stellen?

Also sollte ich ihn bis Mitte April im Haus vortreiben und dann mit einem Minigewächshaus nach draussen stellen?


----------



## schgeo (4. Feb. 2012)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

boaaa, es juckt schon wieder... hoffentlich wird es langsam warm. Bei mir stehen die 2 Kübel in der Garage, Zur Zeit da drin etwa 1 Grad, draußen, jetzt gerade -17.... 
Bin ja mal gespannt ob meine Sämlinge aus 2011 wieder kommen. Also hoffen wir mal das es in 4-5 Wochen endlich warm wird zum starten in die Saison 2012!
Gruß an alle Lotosfreunde. Bis dahin mein Ergebnis von 2011... ;-)


----------



## Echinopsis (4. Feb. 2012)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

Hallo Renato,

herzlich Willkommen hier im Forum!

Ich überwintere meinen Lotos (eine grüne Maid von Inken  ) jedes Jahr im Haus, bei 2-3 Grad. So kann ich ziemlich sicher gehen (bisher) dass er den Winter auch heil übersteht.

lG und viel Spaß in Sachen Lotos!
Daniel


----------



## Renato (4. Feb. 2012)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

Hallo Echinopsis! Danke für die nette Begrüssung! 

Ok, dann werde ich es so machen 

Sollte man den Lotos jedes Jahr umtopfen?

ich wünsche euch allen ein tolles Lotosjahr!


----------



## V.W.H (18. Feb. 2012)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

Hallo Renato!

Ich habe ein Exemplar von ''Mrs Perry Slocum'' 3 Jahre lang in einem Mörtelkübel gehabt- ohne umzupflanzen , geschadet hat es nicht.

Allerdings kommt es auch auf die Größe des Gefäßes an, bei  einem sehr kleinen Gefäß ist alles schnell zugewachsen, sodass man schon nach einem Jahr neu pflanzen muss.
Bei dem oben genannten Fall war der ganze Kübelboden im Erntejahr mit Rhizomen bedeckt, undzwar mit mehreren Rhizomschichten aus drei Jahren Wachstum .
Soviel kann ich dazu sagen....

Mfg Werner


----------



## Renato (6. März 2012)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

Hallo! Danke für deine Information! 

Kann man Lotos auch als reine Zimmerpflanze halten? zum Beispiel an einem Fenster? Ich habe gedacht einen für in mein Zimmer^^
Wenn ja, dann müsste dieser __ Lotus sehr sehr klein bleiben. welches sind sehr ßehr klein bleibende Lotoszüchtungen? wie gross werden sie maximal?

Würde mich über eure Nachrichten freuen 

Liebe Grüsse Renato


----------



## Nymphaion (6. März 2012)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

Hoi Renato,

es gibt wirklich winzige Lotossorten, aber ich glaube die bietet niemand außerhalb Chinas an. Je kleiner die Pflanze, desto heikler ist sie auch zu pflegen. Lotos sind normalerweise große und wuchskräftige Pflanzen. Wenn man die klein bekommen will, dann kann man eigentlich nur mit solchen Exemplaren züchten, die einen großen Teil ihrer Wuchskraft durch einen Defekt eingebüsst haben. Das Resultat sind dann zwar kleine, aber eben auch schwache und empfindliche Pflanzen. Die kleinste in Europa verfügbare Sorte dürfte Momo Botan Minima sein. Die wird aber locker einen halben Meter hoch. In China gibt es Sorten, die nicht mal halb so hoch werden.


----------



## Renato (6. März 2012)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

Hallo!
Danke für deine Antwort Werner 

Stimmt, irgendwie muss man die Pflanzen ja klein kriegen 

Die Botan Minima ist ein ein schöner Lotos  Vielleicht landet sie nächstes Jahr ja bei mir 

Wie sieht es mit dem Nelumbo "Langes Leben" aus?

Liebe Grüsse Renato


----------



## Nymphaion (7. März 2012)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

`Langes Leben` ist zwar klein, aber bei weitem kein Zwerg.


----------



## MarcB (8. März 2012)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

Guten Abend ihr Lotuskenner,

das hier scheint der beste Ort für meine Frage im Netz zu sein, zumindest habe ich keine bessere gefunden. Wir währen euch dankbar wenn ihr kurz eure Einschätzung abgeben könntet. Wir haben einen recht großen "Dorfteich" (alte Wasserschloß mit Ringgewässer und div. Nebenbecken) besetzt mit ein paar Karpfen, paar Goldfischen und __ Enten. Flache Teichränder sind vorhanden. 

Wir sind drei Azubis und Jungimker die ab diesem Jahr die Ränder Bienentauglich bepflanzen wollen und wir möchten versuchen mittelfristig den Lotos anzusiedeln. Da unser quasi ehrenamtliches - alle schmeißen was in den Topf - Budget schmal ist möchte ich nat. ausschließen da einer Schildbürgeridee auf den Leim zu gehen.

Das Gewässer bekommt immer Frischwasser vom Fluß nebenan, die Eisschicht daher selten sehr dick - Schlammmodder Morast ist natürlich vorhanden. Das flache Ufer hat volle Sonne.

Auf den Punkt gebracht, wenn wir den Lotos dieses Jahr in den 65er Kübeln großpeppeln, könnten wir dann vorrausgesetzt man hat genug Speicherwurzeln, diese 2013 in den Ufersaum setzten und hoffen das sie sich ansiedeln - könnte das funktionieren? 

Grünen Daumen haben wir alle 

Danke
M.


----------



## V.W.H (8. März 2012)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

Hallo Marc!

ich möchte keine Pläne durchkreuzen, aber soweit ich weiß, wird der Lotos vorallem durch __ Käfer befruchtet
MfG Werner


----------



## Nymphaion (10. März 2012)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

Hallo Marc,

ich glaube ich habe noch nie eine Biene auf unseren Lotosblumen gesehen, und wir halten selbst vier Völker. Es sind überwiegend __ Schwebfliegen, die vom Lotos angelockt werden.

Der Teich ist kein geeigneter Ort um den Lotos zu halten, er ist viel zu groß und wird daher viel zu spät warm (es sei denn, er liegt in einem Weinbaugebiet). Im Kübel kann man den Lotos selbst in rauhen Gebieten zum Blühen bringen, denn die geringe Wassermenge im Kübel wird sehr schnell warm. Je größer der Teich ist, desto länger dauert es bis er sich erwärmt hat. Daher funktioniert die Teichhaltung nur in warmen Regionen, und je größer der Teich, desto wärmer muss es sein. Ständige Frischwasserzufuhr ist natürlich für die Wärme auch nicht gut.


----------



## MarcB (10. März 2012)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

Mahlzeit zusammen,

 ich habe mich missverständlich ausgedrückt. Das anpflanzen von Trachtpflanzen hat in diesem Fall nichts mit dem __ Lotus zu tun. Wir möchten den Park hier langfristig interessant machen für Besucher und die Lotusse sollen so Sahnehäubchen sein.

Verstehe, es könnte höchst. klappen sie bei uns privat im Kübel anzuziehen, später in einem der kleinen flachen Vorbecken in Kübeln weiterzupflegen und evtl. langfristig probieren ob sichs im großen hält.

Wenn sich die Damen zumindest in einem der Vorbecken einleben könnten währen alle zufrieden. Wenn das Wörtchen wenn nicht währ. Bin zwar skeptisch den anderen das Risiko bei der Investition "unterjubeln" zu können  aber ich halte euch im Fall des Falles mit ein paar Fotos auf dem laufenden. Vielleicht probieren wir doch erstmal Samen auch wenn die meisten davon abraten.

Vielen Dank für die Hilfestellung! 

M.


----------



## Renato (10. März 2012)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

Was auch eine Idee wäre, wenn du für den Lotos einen eigenen, kleinen Teich anlegst 
darin kannst du eine Teichheizung einbauen, welche das Wasser erwärmt. so würde der Lotos auch zum blühen kommen


----------



## Philipp (11. März 2012)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

Hallo allerseits

Ich habe mir gerade Samen von Nelumbo lutea und Euryale ferox bestellt, welche ich in meinem noch neuen Teich (von letztem Herbst) halten will. Zusätzlich überlege ich mir, den kaspischen und den Sibirischen Lotos zu bestellen. 
Der Teich hat einen Flachwasserbereich von 30 bis 40cm Tiefe, welcher auf der Nordseite des Teiches liegt - da würden die kleinen dann wachsen. Wie warm das Wasser wird kann ich (noch) nicht sagen, aber ich schätze, dass es im Sommer doch sehr warm werden dürfte. 

Sind diese drei Lotossorten gut für einen Teich geeignet? Versuchen kann man es ja eh - Basel liegt sehr günstig. 
Ich würde sie später bei erfolgreicher Blüte auch gerne versuchsweise kreuzen - aber das werden wir ja mal sehen 

Grüsse, Philipp


----------



## Nymphaion (11. März 2012)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

Hallo Philipp,

Du machst einen typischen Anfängerfehler wenn Du die Wildformen vom Lotos wählst. Sie sind NICHT leichter zu halten (sondern im Gegenteil anspruchsvoller), und sie blühen bei weitem nicht so reich wie die Züchtungen. Gerade Nelumbo lutea ist dafür bekannt in der Natur Bestände zu bilden bei denen Blüten nur vereinzelt auftreten.


----------



## Philipp (11. März 2012)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

Hey Werner

Danke für die Info. Dass von der lutea hab ich schon gelesen, aber dass sie anderen beiden auch blühfaul sind, wusste ich nicht. Wie verhalten die sich denn bei dir? 
Die Bestellung habe ich vorhin gerade losgeschickt... (zu dir   ). 
Würdest du denn bei diesen Pflanzen komplett davon abraten, oder sollten die beiden es doch schaffen (ist ja Weinbaugebiet hier und dann noch in der Stadt)?

Nelumbo lutea habe ich günstig als Samen bestellt, da weiß ich ja nicht einmal, ob ich die überhaupt durch bekomme, mal schauen.

Grüsse, Philipp


----------



## MarkusP (11. März 2012)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

Hallo Philipp, sollten die Samen von Euryale ferox trocken bei dir ankommen, kannst du sie gleich entsorgen, da keimt leider nichts mehr, wenn die mal trocken geworden sind. Ob sich bei der Euryale jetzt noch eine Aussaat lohnt kann ich nicht sagen. Normal werden die Ende Februar/Anfang März gesäht.

Grüße
Markus


----------



## Philipp (11. März 2012)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

Hey Markus

Das hört man ja gerne :? ich habe die Samen bei Sunshine-Seeds bestellt....ich werde berichten, wie die geliefert werden. Sie sollten diese Woche ankommen - mal schauen. Sonst hilft vielleicht Schälen und einweichen.....hab ja ein Aquarium, sonst enden die halt als Schneckenfutter 

Grüsse, Philipp


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (11. März 2012)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

Hi Philipp,

dann brauchst Du dir keine Hoffnung zu machen. Euryale ferox hab ich vor 4 Jahren bei Sunshine-Seeds auch auch mal mitbestellt. Die kamen knochentrocken, also nicht mehr keimfähig, bei mir anc

MfG Frank


----------



## Philipp (11. März 2012)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

Hey Frank

Da freu ich mich aber besonders auf das Paket  hoffentlich keimt immerhin der Eucalyptus pauciflora ssp. nipophylla und Nelumbo lutea....da werd ich jedenfalls nichts mehr bestellen - ausser, sie haben ihre Versandweise bzw. Bezugsquelle geändert  

Grüsse, Philipp


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (11. März 2012)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

die Nelumbo lutea und N. nuifera die da mal bestellt hatte keimten problemlos. (die N. nucfera Samen lagen bis zur Aussaat noch ein paar Jahre im Küchenschrank rum)

Draus geworden war beide Male nix. Die N. lutea hatten das Umpflanzen im folgenden Frühjahr nicht überlebt, und die N. nucifera Sämlinge, die ich deswegen erst mal im Speißkübel gelassen hatte trieben letztes Frühjahr gar nicht mehr aus (den Sommer über starben die Rhizome dann ab)

MfG Frank


----------



## Philipp (11. März 2012)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

lach - das stimmt ja zuversichtlich  Ich überlege mir, 5 Samen im Aquarium vorzuziehen und 5 direkt in den Teich zu setzen, dann können die sich ja entscheiden, wo sie besser wachsen wollen  
Wie lange braucht wohl so eine Pflanze um die "Blühreife" zu erlangen? Da gehen sicher 5 Jahre ins Land und im 4. kackt der dann ab 

Grüße, Philipp


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (11. März 2012)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

Hi Philipp,

zum keimen sind Temperaturen >25 Grad nötig und Verletzungen der Wurzeln werden nicht vertragen

Die ersten hatte ich angefeilt in einem Netz im Aquarium vorgekeimt, nach dem eintopfen gingen die alle ein.

Beim 2. Mal hab ich die angefeilten Samen gleich in Töpfe mit einem Lehm-Sandgemisch gesteckt, diese dann in einem meiner alten Aquarienbecken aufgestellt und Anfangs nur mit 3-4 cm mit Wasser überflutet. (der Wasserstand muß nach und nach dem Wachstum angepasst werden da Anfangs Schwimmblätter gebildet werden). Da ging dann beim sommerlichen Umpfanzen in einen Speißkübel nur ca. die Hälfte ein

Beim 3. Versuch vor 2 Jahren mit den N. nucifera kamen die angfeilten Körner gleich in einen vollständig vorbereitetn Speißkübel ins Gewächshaus (Anfangs auch mit nur 3-4 cm Wasserstand). Da blieben alle auflaufenden 8 Sämlinge (keimten im Juni) heil und wuchsen das erste Jahr im Gewächshaus auch sehr kräftig (hatten im Herbst die ersten Stehblätter Die Rhizome waren dann letztes Jahr zwar bis zum Sommer hinein noch heil, trieben aber nicht aus und starben dann aber nach und nach ab

MfG Frank


----------



## Nymphaion (11. März 2012)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

Tja, Lotosaussaat ist nicht einfach, und die Jungpflanzenanzucht erst recht nicht. Züchtungen sind deswegen leichter zu halten und blühfreudiger, weil vom Menschen gezielt die Pflanzen weitervermehrt wurden, die die Haltung daheim überlebten und auch gut blühten. Das ist auch bei allen anderen Pflanzen so. Ein gutes Beispiel sind Orchideen. Die Züchtungen kann man auf der Fensterbank halten, die Wildformen brauchen viel mehr Pflege. Natürlich gibt es auch Extremzüchtungen, die wieder gepäppelt werden müssen, aber das ist dann die Ausnahme. 

Die Lotoswildformen bringen pro Saison und Pflanze drei oder vier Blüten wenn man Glück hat. Züchtungen können 25 - 30 Blüten bringen. Der sibirische Lotos ist nicht winterhärter als die Züchtungen, dafür ist er viel schwerer zu vermehren. Wir hatten schon Jahren in denen wir die Mutterpflanzen nicht teilen konnten.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (11. März 2012)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

Hi Werner,

mag ja sein das viele Zuchtformen leichter zu halten und blühfreuidiger sind. 

aber es gibt ja auch genug Liebhaber von Wildformen oder im Wachstum/Blütenfülle/Blütenform noch wildformähnlichen Sorten

MfG Frank


----------



## Renato (12. März 2012)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

Philipp: Jaaaa! noch ein Schweizer 

__ Knoblauchkröte: Japp, die Wildformen sind schön  
aber es gibt auch viele schöne Züchtungen  
Ein wichtiges Kriterium bei mir ist, dass die Blüte ungefüllt sind. Finde gefüllte Blüten nicht so doll 

Ich freue mich soo auf meinen Charles Thomas 
Hoffendlich überlebt er auch bei mir :-/


----------



## Nymphaion (12. März 2012)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

Hallo Frank,

ich streite ja gar nicht ab dass die Wildformen schön sind und ihre Liebhaber haben. Es sind nur nicht die richtigen Pflanzen für den Anfänger - und leider suchen sich die Anfänger am liebsten die Wildformen aus, weil sie meinen die seien einfacher zu pflegen. Der umgekehrte Weg ist der erfolgreichere: hat man einmal Erfahrung mit Züchtungen gemacht, dann kann man es auch mit den Wildformen probieren.


----------



## Nymphaion (12. März 2012)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

@ Renato 





Renato schrieb:


> Philipp: Jaaaa! noch ein Schweizer
> 
> /



2 1/4 - zum 1. August färben wir das Forum rot ein


----------



## Renato (12. März 2012)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

Ich habe auch nichts gesagt 
Wie du gesagt hast ist es auch bei den Orchideen so 
Die Wildformen haben sich während tausenden von Jahren an ihren Standort angepasst. Desswegen muss alles genau stimmen. während dem Züchten wird der bereich an themperatur, lichtverhältnissen, wasser, etc in dem die pflanze leben kann vergrössert.


----------



## Renato (12. März 2012)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

@ Renato
 Zitat von Renato  
Philipp: Jaaaa! noch ein Schweizer 

/
2 1/4 - zum 1. August färben wir das Forum rot ein 


 wär doch nicht nötig


----------



## schgeo (15. März 2012)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

Habe heute meine Sommerreifen geputzt und dabei die Kübel gecheckt und siehe da, meine Lotos beginnen schon zu treiben. Darufhin habe ich gleich auch noch die Kübel ausgespült. Die Dinger wachsen ja wie der Teufel! Von meinen Sämlingen ist gerade einmal ein Rhizom raus gekommen. Hoffe das wächst weiter und zeigt dieses Jahr einmal eine Blüte. 

Das auswaschen ist ja eine riesen sauerei! Nächste Woche werden die Ableger dann neu gepflanzt und dann gehts ins Glashaus.


----------



## MarcB (18. März 2012)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

Mahlzeit Zusammen,

wir saßen Gestern zusammen und wie befürchetet hat sich die Mehrheit gegen die Investition "__ Lotus" ausgesprochen. Wir drei krebsen halt auch herum - sollte einem Lotusbesitzer hier dieses Jahr besonders viele Rhizome "zur Last fallen"  würde wir uns über eine Wurzelspende freuen.  und uns mit einem Glas`l Honig revangieren, Fotodokumentation versteht sich von selbst.

Schönen Sonntag noch...

M.


----------



## mani2 (18. März 2012)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

Hallo zusammen


Wollte mal die Gewächshausbesitzer fragen wegen der Lufttemperatur und __ Lotus.
Hatte letztes Jahr eine Pulchra gekauft,sie ist auch sehr gut gewachsen.Glaube aber es ist ihr zu warm geworden,sie hat braune Blätter bekommen und hat sich wohl verabschiedet.
Sie steht nun seit 2 Tagen wieder drin aber ich glaub die kommt nicht mehr.
Hab im Gewächshaus einige __ Tropische Seerosen in 2 Becken die mit der Wärme weniger Probleme haben.
Das Gewächshaus hat natürlich Dachfenster die sich automatisch öffnen aber wenn die Tür mal zu ist wird es sehr warm drin,40° hats da schnell mal.
Wird dieses Jahr nicht mehr passieren weil ich heute einen Temperaturgesteuerten Lüfter eingebaut habe.

Also was veträgt ein Lotus an Lufttemperatur ?



Viele Grüße


Manfred


----------



## MarkusP (18. März 2012)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

Hallo Manfred

40°C oder darüber wirken sich eher nagativ auf das Wachstum von Lotos aus, ideal wäre ein Temperaturbereich zwischen 20 und 30°C. Du solltest also unbedingt für ausreichend Lüftung sorgen, dann sollten Deine Lotospflanzen auch ohne Probleme wachsen und blühen. 

Gib den Pflanzen mehr zeit zum Austreiben. Ich hatte letztes Jahr auch 2 Sorten, die erst im Mai ausgetrieben haben, also einfach noch warten.

Den tropischen Seerosen schadet eine so hohe Temperatur nicht, da die gewöhnlich keine Stehblätter bilden und so direkt auf oder kurz über der Wasseroberfläche sind, wo es kühler ist und immer schön luftfeucht.

Gruß
Markus


----------



## Nymphaion (19. März 2012)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

Warum ist Fieber für Menschen ab einer gewissen Temperatur eigentlich gefährlich? Weil bei über 41° C das Eiweiß der Zellen denaturiert und ausflockt. Genau das gleiche passiert mit dem Eiweiß in den Zellen der Lotosblume. Man darf die Temperatur also nicht so weit ansteigen lassen, sonst gehen die Pflanzen hopps.


----------



## mani2 (19. März 2012)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

Na das ist doch eine einleuchtende Erklärung !
Hab 3 bei dir bestellt,bin schon sehr gespannt.
Zu warm wird es ihnen dieses Jahr jedenfalls nicht mehr werden.

Viele Grüße


Manfred


----------



## Renato (19. März 2012)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

Hallo Miteinander! 

Komischerweise habe ich nch keinen 60 lter mörteleimer gefunden :-/
kann ich für den Nelumbo 'Charles Thomas' auch einen wasserdichten 45 cm Topf verwenden?

Liebe Grüsse Renato


----------



## MarkusP (20. März 2012)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

Hallo Renato,

gehn tut das schon, du mußt halt aufmerksam düngen und der Topf sollte nicht zu heiß werden in der Sonne, damit das Rhizom nicht "kocht".

LG
Markus


----------



## mani2 (1. Apr. 2012)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

Was machen eure __ Lotus aktuell ?
Meine Pulchra vom letzten Jahr hat nach 2 Wochen im Gewächshaus die ersten Schwimmblätter getrieben 
Hatte schon Sorgen das sie eingegangen ist.
Nun warte ich auf die 3 von Werner,bin schon ganz gespannt


----------



## MarkusP (2. Apr. 2012)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

Meine beginnen erst mit dem Austrieb, sie waren im Februar bei -25°C in den Mörtelkübeln eingefroren (im Gewächshaus).

LG
Markus


----------



## Renato (2. Apr. 2012)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

Hallo! 

bei mir tut sich noch nichts, weil mein Charles Thomas noch nicht angekommen ist 

Ich finde nirgends mehr Osmocote. kann man auch einen anderen Langzeitdünger verwenden wie zum Beispiel den Langzeitdünger für __ Kübelpflanzen von Hauert? oder Tardit?


----------



## Nymphaion (2. Apr. 2012)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*



Renato schrieb:


> Ich finde nirgends mehr Osmocote. kann man auch einen anderen Langzeitdünger verwenden wie zum Beispiel den Langzeitdünger für __ Kübelpflanzen von Hauert? oder Tardit?



Dann nimm doch den, der in Deinem Lotospaket liegt ...


----------



## mani2 (2. Apr. 2012)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

Laut Email sind meine 3 unterwegs,der Versand hat also begonnen 
Die feucht-warm-schlammige Bettchen in 60 Liter Kübel stehen bereit :Willkommen2

Die 60 Liter Kübel gibts hier bei Toom und Hagebau,die anderen müßten die doch auch haben ?


----------



## Wasserkatze (2. Apr. 2012)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

Hallo ihr Lieben 

ich hab gestern auch mit dem "Bettenmachen" begonnen - Mörtelkübel auf die Terrasse gestellt, anschließend schäufelchenweise Erde aus dem Garten abgegraben (damit kein Giersch dabei ist)...anschließend bin ich 3 Stunden oder so auf der Terrasse in der Sonne gesessen und habe begonnen, die Erde mit einem Kindersandspielsieb (hab leider noch kein größeres) zu sieben. schließlich will ich weder Regenwürmer noch Käferlarven ertränken 
Fürs Obendrüber hab ich gestern ein Minigewächshaus bestellt:  Minigewächshaus 
ich habe mich bewußt für den Anfang für ein niedriges entschieden, da in einem hohen die warme Luft sich oben sammeln würde - und da ich es leider nicht schaffen werde, die gefüllten Kübel ins Haus zu heben (sind schon mit Erde allein schwer genug...die Dinger werden nachher vermutlich fast mein Lebendgewicht haben), muß ich versuchen, es den Lotos im Freien so kuschelig wie möglich zu machen. hab auch überlegt, im Baumarkt eine XPS-Platte zu besorgen, damit die Kübel zum Boden hin noch ein bißl isoliert sind...

bin schon sehr aufgeregt - mein erster Sommer mit Nelumbien! 

liebe Grüße aus Oberösterreich,

Wasserkatze


----------



## mani2 (2. Apr. 2012)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

Wollte eigentlich erst die 90 Liter Kübel nehmen aber mit Blick aufs Gewicht verbietet sich das,meine müssen raus aus den Gewächshaus eine Treppe rauf und eine runter in den Keller.
Da ist so ein 60 Liter Kübel mit Matsch schon grenzwertig,ich muß mir da doch mal einen kleinen Kran für die Kellertreppe bauen,sind auch noch ein paar große Agaven die jährlich rein und raus müssen.
So ein kleines Gewächshaus ist auch was wert,besser als nackig bei jeden Wetter draußen stehen lassen.

Für meinen ersten __ Lotus hatte ich letztes Jahr einen großen Blumentopf gewählt der im Durchmesser ähnlich eines 60l Kübels ist.
Ein Bild von heute hab ich mal mitgeschickt,sie macht sich 
Geblüht hat sie aber noch nicht,dieses Jahr sollte es klappen.


----------



## Wasserkatze (2. Apr. 2012)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

Hallo Mani, 

seh ich richtig, daß du ihn nicht umgetopft hast?
diesbezüglich scheinen sich ja hier die Geister zu scheiden - die einen sind für jedes Jahr, die anderen meinen, jedes 2. Jahr reicht. kommt wohl immer auf Sorte und Gefäßgröße an 

ich müßte meine Kübel zumindest ein Treppchen hoch, quer durch die Wohnung und dann eine Treppe runter in den Keller schleppen. Nachteil: ich hab nicht immer jemanden da, der mir dabei hilft. vielleicht schaffe ich im Herbst ein besseres Timing. zur Not lege ich ein paar Kuchenköder aus, um Helfer anzulocken 

lg und gute Nacht, 

Wasserkatze


----------



## mani2 (3. Apr. 2012)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

Hallo

Hast du richtig gesehen,ist nicht umgetopft wurden.
Auf Werners HP steht das man sie alle 2-3 Jahre umtopfen soll,bin nicht scharf auf die Schlammschlacht und so warte ich erst mal 

Ja die Treppen sind schon eine Hürde,habe den Topf über ein langes Brett nach oben gezogen.
Mußte ich auch alleine machen,aber noch geht das.
Wenn ich mal älter bin vielleicht ein paar Kollegen zur Grillpartie einladen um die 8 großen Kübel in den Keller zu bringen.
Aber erst die Arbeit und dann das Vergnügen


----------



## Wasserkatze (3. Apr. 2012)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

Hallo Mani, 

ja, an Bretter habe ich auch schon gedacht. zumindest ein kleines habe ich hier, aber für ganz in den Keller runter suche ich mir dann doch ein Trageopfer (zB eines, das eh die Sommerreifen bzw. Winterreifen in den Keller bringen will  )

morgen werde ich den Baumarkt heimsuchen zwecks XPS-Platten. und nebenbei nach Tomatenhäuschen Ausschau halten (und nach einem größeren Sieb)
...Düngekegel habe ich das letzte Mal schon vergeblich gesucht (gabs auch in den hiesigen Gartencentern nicht) - hab aber sicherheitshalber eh welche mitbestellt...

in Bezug auf die XPS-Platten ist mit heute eine weitere Idee gekommen: aus denen müßte man, falls man keine Garage bzw Keller hat, doch ein passables Winterquartier basteln können: immerhin sind die Dinger gut 10cm dick, formstabil und robust. aus mehreren Platten sollte man einen Würfel bzw Quader zusammen setzen können, in dessen Mitte sich die/der Kübel befinden/befindet. nur - darfs vermutlich nicht ganz luftdicht sein, damit nix schimmelt...hat irgendjemand etwas in der Art schon mal versucht?

liebe Grüße, 

Wasserkatze


----------



## mani2 (3. Apr. 2012)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

Hallo


Na wenn du einen weist der dir beim tragen hilft ist ja gut 

Glaub nicht das es funktioniert mit den Isolierplatten,jedenfalls nicht ohne Heizung.
Wenns so kalt ist wie im letzten Winter,hier war eine ganze Woche selbst am Tag unter -10° wird er dir einfrieren.

Aber bei so dicker Isolierung wird man auch wenig heizen müssen,da tuts wohl ein olle Glühbirne.
Mit Temperaturregelung natürlich,hab ein geniales Teil von Völkner Eleckronic vor kurzen bestellt.

Sieht aus wie eine Zeitschaltuhr wo man ein beliebiges Gerät einstecken kann.
Das Teil hat einen Temperaturfühler,einfach EIn und Ausschaltpunkt eingeben und die sache läuft.

Hab ich für meinen großen Lüfter am Gewächshaus im Einsatz damits im Sommer den __ Lotus nicht zu warm wird.

Währe eine möglichkeit sich die schlepperei zu ersparen,vielleicht werden es ja mit der Zeit auch mehr Lotuse ?

Bei mir müßten es ab morgen 4 sein,hoffte sie kommen heute aber der Postbote ist einfach vorbeigefahren 
Aber morgen ganz bestimmt


----------



## Wasserkatze (3. Apr. 2012)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

das mit den XPS-Platten ist ja momentan nur Brainstorming...Ideensammeln, vielleicht kommt ja was Gutes dabei heraus 

stimmt, diesen Winter wars etwas heftiger mit der Kälte. zum ersten Mal seit ich meine Kakis habe (seit 4 Jahren) gabs dieses Jahr Frostschäden an den Zweigspitzen - allerdings, soweit ich sehen konnte, nur bei Vanille. die anderen haben lediglich vereinzelt Frostschaden. 

bei mir wirds das erste Jahr mit Lotos - bin schon sehr, sehr aufgeregt! 

lg, Wasserkatze


----------



## Wasserkatze (4. Apr. 2012)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

So, nachdem irgendwo stand, daß das Forum nach Fotos lechzt 

gemachtes Lotosbettchen mit Nachtabdeckung 

jetzt muß sich nur noch die Post beeilen!

lg, Wasserkatze


----------



## mani2 (4. Apr. 2012)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

Hallo

Na vielleicht fällt dir bis zum Herbst was ein wie die überwinterung ohne große schlepperei vonstatten gehen kann,lass es uns wissen 

Heute ist der Postmann nicht vorbei gefahren,alle drei sind wohlbehalten angekommen und ins neue Heim eingezogen :Willkommen2
Hatte mir gedacht sie zu fotografieren bevor sie im schlamm versinken,hier mal meine drei Favoriten.

Welche hast du dir ausgesucht ?


Tschüs

Mani


----------



## Wasserkatze (4. Apr. 2012)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

ich werde weitergrübeln - bin aber trotzdem auf Schleppen eingestellt. für Schönheit muß man hin und wieder ein bißchen leiden 

meine zwei sind noch nicht eingelangt, wurden aber heute losgeschickt:
Magnificent und Rhin'nyoren

bin schon am sabbern 

lg, Wasserkatze


----------



## mani2 (4. Apr. 2012)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

Hast dir zwei schöne Sorten ausgesucht 
Bei der großen Auswahl fällt es schwer sich zu entscheiden,zumindest wenn der Platz doch immer beschränkt ist.
Ich brauch nächstes Jahr irgendwie ein zweites Gewächshaus 

Sie werden sicherlich noch vor Ostern bei dir eintreffen,da hast du schön Zeit sich drum zu kümmern und täglich nach den ersten Trieben ausschau halten.

Und in deinen neuen Gewächshaus wird sie sich auch schnell rüren 
Ein Bild von der Pulchra im letzten Jahr ist auch dabei,dir großen Blätter hatten gut 50 cm.
Geblüht hat sie leider noch nicht,aber toll gewachsen.

Tschüs

Mani


----------



## cpt.nemo (5. Apr. 2012)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

Meiner ist gestern auch angekommen. Ich muss mir nur, glaube ich, ein größeres Gefäß zulegen als ich geplant habe. Ist echt riesig.
Ich bin mir nur noch nicht sicherm wo ich ihn hinstelle. Im Gewächshaus müsste es jetzt bal gehen, aber im Sommer ist es da zu warm. Im Fischhaus ist es noch zu kalt. Also doch rumschleppen.


----------



## Wasserkatze (5. Apr. 2012)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

Sie sind da!  

als ich heute heimgekommen bin, stand das Packerl vor der Tür - mein Nachbar hats für mich angenommen.

hab die Mädels gleich ausgepackt und ins Wasser gelegt - bis zum Wochenende müssen sie noch warten, bis ich sie eintopfen kann.

mal eine Frage am Rande - das Rhizom von Magnificent hat bläuliche Flecken, die Spitze ist ganz dunkel, fast anthrazitfarben - muß ich mir Sorgen machen? :?

hab als Übergangsplatz eine Bank im Wohnzimmer freigeräumt, da es draußen momentan echt noch zu kühl ist. werd Fotos machen, wenn alles steht


----------



## mani2 (5. Apr. 2012)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

Glaub nicht das denen was fehlt.
Vielleicht schaut Werner mal rein,der weiß es am besten


----------



## Nymphaion (5. Apr. 2012)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

Hallo,

den beiden Rhizomen fehlt nichts. Es kommt oft vor dass die Rhizome dunkle Flecken haben, das hat nichts mit ihrer Gesundheit zu tun.


----------



## Wasserkatze (6. Apr. 2012)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

Hallo Werner, 

super, danke fürs Anschaun und die gute Nachricht! 
ich freu mich übrigens tierisch, daß ich die Magnificent ergattern konnte! 

die Rhin'Nyoren hab ich gestern abend noch eingekübelt, jetzt setz ich mich gleich wieder zum Erdesieben für die Magnificent. Da sind mir noch zu viele Steine und Regenwürmer drin


----------



## mani2 (7. Apr. 2012)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

Hallo

Hätte eine Frage zu den alten Blattstängeln,kann man die tiefer kürzen damit sie die neuen Schwimmblätter nicht stören ?

Im Herbst soll man sie glaube ich oberhalb des Wassers abschneiden,liege ich da richtig ?

Ein Bild von heute,sie macht sich


----------



## cpt.nemo (7. Apr. 2012)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

Ich warte bis es nächste Woche wieder etwas wärmer wird mit eintopfen. Noch ist sie im Keller im Wasserbad.
Bin schon total gespannt.
Werner, da hast du mir wirklich ein Prachtstück geschickt.


----------



## mani2 (7. Apr. 2012)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

Ja es ist kalt geworden,heute morgen Schnee auf den Dächern 
Meine stehen im beheizten Gewächshaus,draußen währe die Kälte eine ordentliche Wachstumsbremse.
Nun hoffe ich das Werner mitliest was ich mit den Stengeln machen kann


----------



## Wuzzel (7. Apr. 2012)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

Wenn man das alles so liest glaubt man das hier im Forum ein Lotosfierber ausgebrochen ist. 
Da kommt man ja fast in Versuchung das auch mal zu probieren. 
Is mir aber im Moment zu viel Action da ich zu viel andere "Baustellen" hab. 
Freu mich aber weiter auf viele Bilder von Euren Lotospflanzen. 

Gruß 
Wuzzel


----------



## mani2 (7. Apr. 2012)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

So ein __ Lotus ist ein tolles Pflänzchen 
Würde ich einfach mal probieren,macht eigentlich wenig Arbeit und große Freude ihn beim wachsen zuzusehen.
Schau doch mal bei Werner rein


----------



## Wuzzel (7. Apr. 2012)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

*lach* da hab ich schon mehr als einmal geschaut... wenns danach geht müsst ich ja mehr als einen Kübel aufstellen bei den vielen schönen Sorten  

Viele Grüße Wuzzel


----------



## Nymphaion (7. Apr. 2012)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

Hallo,

die Stengel sind jetzt im Frühling verfault und man darf sie jetzt abschneiden. Im Herbst besteht immer die Gefahr dass sich der Verschluss noch nicht gebildet hat und durch den abgeschnittenen Stengel dann Wasser ins Rhizom eindringen kann. Ist zwar extrem selten, kann aber passieren.


----------



## Wasserkatze (7. Apr. 2012)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

So, hab gerade den Magnificent eingematscht 
noch ist das Wasser trüb vom Auffüllen, werd schaun, daß ich in den nächsten Tagen mal ordentliche Fotos von meinen neuen Wohnzimmerbewohnern machen kann 

daß man Nelumbo hier halten kann, ist vielen nicht bewußt (Werner, habt ihr das irgendwo geschrieben: es wird an der Etablierung der Lotos als süddeutscher Bauerngartenplanze gearbeitet?  )
meine Kollegen glauben es mir noch nicht so recht - ich glaub, denen muß ich im Sommer mal eine Blüte mitbringen (hoffentlich blühen die Mädels!)


----------



## mani2 (7. Apr. 2012)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

Wieder was gelernt,danke Werner 
Dann räume ich morgen mal die Stengel ab.
Und möge sich die Kaltfront  auf und davon machen


----------



## Nymphaion (8. Apr. 2012)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

Das stimmt mit der Bauerngartenpflanze. Hier gibt es noch etliche altmodische Bauerngärten mit einem Wasserbecken in der Mitte. Weil die Leute aber meistens mit dem Schlauch gießen ist das Becken in der Regel ungenutzt. Wir haben vorgemacht dass man da eine Lotosblume hineinstellen kann und das wird jetzt eifrig kopiert. 

Bei uns im Dorf ist der Lotos zum typischen Hochzeitstaggeschenk geworden. Allerdings in erster Linie deshalb weil man bei uns auch noch um halb zehn klingeln kann wenn einem siedendheiss der Hochzeitstag eingefallen ist. Die beschenkten Ehefrauen freuen sich auch über die ersten fünf Lotosblumen, aber danach wird ihnen die Sache verdächtig...

Unsere Lotosblumen kommen übrigens bald im TV. Der MDR hat einen Bericht darüber gedreht, und nächste Woche fahre ich nach Erfurt um noch Studioaufnahmen zu machen. Gesendet wird der Film dann am 17. April (? bin mir nicht ganz sicher mit dem Datum). Bis dahin ist auch endlich ein gedruckter Katalog fertig - der Vorläufer zum Lotosbuch.


----------



## Wasserkatze (8. Apr. 2012)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

Hallo Werner, 

*grins*
och, ich könnte mich sicher auch noch über die zehnte freuen  (mal sehn, sollte ich irgendwann heiraten, wird der Termin ans Ende der Lotosversandzeit gelegt, das paßt dann mit den ersten Blüten meiner Lieblingszentifolienrose zusammen ^^)

bitte unbedingt Bescheid geben bezüglich Sendetermin! werd den Videorecorder programmieren
bestimmt hagelt es nachher Bestellungen bei euch 

wirds das Lotosbuch auch über die Buchhandlungen geben oder nur bei euch? *sabber* 


edit: Foto angehängt. Lotoskübel im Wohnzimmer (Südfenster)


----------



## Echinopsis (9. Apr. 2012)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

Moin,

mein Lotos fängt auch etwas an zu treiben, bald kommt er auch raus.
Man merkt schon deutlich, das Teichjahr beginnt so langsam wieder 

lG,
Daniel


----------



## Wasserkatze (9. Apr. 2012)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

hab vorhin gesehen, daß sich aus der schwarzen Spitze des Magnificent-Rhizoms ein heller Trieb zu schieben beginnt - da kann man fast beim Wachsen zuschauen! :shock
bei Rhin'nyoren hat sich das erste Schwimmblatt durch die Wasseroberfläche erhoben, aber noch nicht entrollt. allerdings zeigt es seit heute einen zartgrünen Schimmer - Chlorophyll läßt grüßen! 

als ich heut meine Deko-Fruchtstände liegen gesehen hab, hats mich dann doch in den Fingern gejuckt - und ich hab 2 Samen herausgekratzt. Schön angefeilt an beiden Seiten und ab in ein Glas Wasser. Bisher sind meine Sämlinge alle nach dem 3. Schwimmblatt eingegangen, ohne Wurzeln gebildet zu haben, die länger als 1cm wurden. mal sehn, vielleicht klappts dieses Mal. der letzte Versuch ist immerhin schon 4 oder 5 Jahre her...und damals hatte ich auch kein Südfenster zur Verfügung


----------



## Renato (10. Apr. 2012)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

Der Lotos ist auf dem Weg und ich bin im Aargau :shock

Naja, ich habe meine Mutter provisorisch eingewiesen wie sie den Lotos handhaben muss 
Vorsichtig auspacken und in einen Kübel mit Wasser legen, bis ich am Samstag wieder zurück bin 

Liebe Grüsse Renato


----------



## Nymphaion (10. Apr. 2012)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

Hoi Renato,

der Lotos reist über Basel ein. Da schaut ihn der Eidgenössische Pflanzenschutzdienst an, dann geht er weiter zum Zoll und erst dann darf er weiter zu Dir. Das dauert ein paar Tage, wahrscheinlich bist Du da schon wieder daheim.


----------



## Wasserkatze (11. Apr. 2012)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

Hallo Lotosfreunde, 

hab eine Frage: am Austrieb eines meiner Lotos hat sich an der Spitze eine Art Schleimnebel gebildet, der die ganze Spitze einhüllt. Es läßt sich mit den Fingern abstreifen, fühlt sich ein bißchen glitschig an. Was könnte das sein? Bakterien? Pilz?  falls ja - muß ich mir Sorgen machen, oder steckt das Rhizom das weg? (hab im Kübel übrigens auch Ceratophyllum liegen, weil ich vermeiden wollte, daß sich Algen ansetzen)

herzlichen Dank im voraus!


----------



## Nymphaion (11. Apr. 2012)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

Normalerweise reicht Abstreifen aus. Wenn der Schleim sich wieder bildet kannst Du auch ein paar Körnchen Kaliumpermanganat ins Wasser streuen. Aber wirklich nur ein paar Körnchen.


----------



## Wasserkatze (11. Apr. 2012)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

ah, vielen Dank, Werner!
ich werds mit Abstreifen versuchen, falls der Nebel nicht weggeht - Kaliumpermanganat.

muß mal schaun, obs hier in der Apotheke Kaliumpermanganat gibt. Als Kind habe ich ein Döschen von meinem Opa bekommen, weil mir die blauschillernden Kristalle so gut gefallen haben - und das Farbspiel von Lila auf Braun im Wasserglas. ein Bekannter hats nach einer Kiefer-OP zum Gurgeln verschrieben bekommen, da er nicht Zähneputzen durfte.


----------



## mani2 (12. Apr. 2012)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

Guter Tipp 
Bei einen meiner 3 hat sich auch so was schleimiges um den Trieb gebildet,muß ich morgen mal entfernen.
Kaliumpermanganat habe ich auch noch für den Notfall.
Wenn man in der Apotheke danach fragt kann es durchaus vorkommen das der Herr des Hauses etwas komisch kuckt 
Das ist auch für verbotene Dinge zu Missbrauchen,ja ja lang ist es her


----------



## Wasserkatze (12. Apr. 2012)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

hab mir heut ein kleines Döschen (10g) Kaliumpermanganat geholt, nur zur Sicherheit.
in der Apotheke haben sie gelacht, als ich meinte: "Ich brauch heut mal was Exotisches" 

Mani, jetzt bin ich aber neugierig - was kann man damit anstellen? (außer es als Desinfektionsmittel einzusetzen)

heute mußte ich Wasser nachfüllen - erstaunlich, wieviel da verdunstet! (im 65l Mörtelkübel sank der Wasserstand heute im Laufe des Tages ca. 5mm)


----------



## mani2 (12. Apr. 2012)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

Schön das sie in der Apotheke gelacht haben,die kennen dich wohl und wissen das du damit keinen Blödsinn machts.
Zusammen mit anderen einfach zu bekommenden Mitteln währé explosives mit herzustellen,weiß nicht ob man schon damit auf sich aufmerksam macht wenn man danach googelt 
Aber wir sind ja unverdächtig wollen nur desinfizieren.

Den Schleim am Keim habe ich heute mittels eines dünnen Schlauches abgesaugt.
2 von den 3 neuen __ Lotus treiben sehr schön aus,nur die GiantSunburst mag noch nicht so recht.
Hoffe sie entschließt sich die Tage mal zu schauen wie es draußen aussieht


----------



## Wasserkatze (12. Apr. 2012)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

naja, kennen ist übertrieben. in die Apotheke geh ich ab und zu, wenn ich was für die Firma kaufen muß, liegt gleich ums Eck. gut möglich, daß die sich mein Gesicht gemerkt haben. oder ich hab halt wie ein braves Mädchen gewirkt, das nur seinen Lotoskübel tunen will 
(aaaber, ich hab natürlich jetzt gegoogelt...werd das Zeug nur mit Messerspitze und Handschuhen anfassen, da meine Handcreme nicht gerade kompatibel ist...)

heut Abend mußte ich grinsen, als ich die Rhin'nyoren gesehen habe. das eine (noch zusammengerollte) Blatt, das sie geschoben hat, tentakelt wohl tagsüber munter im Kübel herum, es war am Abend auf komplett anderer Position als in der Früh (ca. 20cm weiter). sie tastet sich offensichtlich am Rand entlang - sah aus, als wollte sie aus dem Kübel flüchten 
heute fiel mir bei selbigem Rollblatt auch eine neue Färbung auf - zwei rötliche Streifen. (liegen einander jeweils gegenüber auf den Rollhälften). ich finds soooo toll, wie sich jeden Tag was ändert!

das erste Gewächshaus (das niedrige) hab ich heut von der Post geholt, das zweite ist tragekapazitättechnisch erst morgen dran. aufstellen werde ich sie draußen aber frühestens in einem Monat...


----------



## mani2 (13. Apr. 2012)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

Gehts den __ Lotus gut geht auch was 
Meine Pulchra vom letzten Jahr hat fast die Wasserfläche mit Schwimmblättern bedeckt und 4 Stehblätter sind auf den Weg nach oben,der längste 20 cm.
Also die macht sich und die 3 neuen auch,zu meiner großen Freude hats sich heute auch die GiantSunburst entschlossen den ersten Trieb rauszuschieben,die anderen sind schon ein paar Tage weiter.
Man sieht deutlich den Unterschied von morgens zu abends,sind schon sehr wuchsfreudige Pflänzchen 
Draußen ist das Wetter gerade nicht sehr freundlich,Nachts hier um die 0°.
Nun hoffen wir mal alle auf den Frühling


----------



## Renato (14. Apr. 2012)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

Es ist geschafft!  Mein Charles Thomas ist jetzt in seinem Topf 

Das war harte Arbeit.

Als erstes habe ich auf dem Feld neben dem Haus, wovo ich wusste dass es nie gedüngt wurde Erde geholt. Diese habe ich mit einem Plastik-Korb grob gesiebt. ist das ok? 

Dann die erste Schicht 9-10 cm dick, gedüngt, und mit einer weiteren 9-10cm dicken schicht erde abgedeckt. 

Jetzt hoff ich mal dass er dieses Jahr zum Blühen kommt 

Liebe Grüsse von Renato


----------



## mani2 (15. Apr. 2012)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

Gesiebt hatte ich meine Erde nicht,war schon sehr fein die vom Maulwurfshügel.Gibts zur Zeit massenhaft,die wühlen wie die wilden 
Selbst in unseren Garten wo sich schon lange lange keiner mehr hat blicken lassen wühlen sie.
Gemischt mit Sand und wie in der Anleitung gedüngt,sollte passen.

Bin auch sehr gespannt ob meine Pulchra vom letzten Jahr blühen wird,es scheint ihr gut zu gehen wie sie wächst.
Den anderen ist sie wohl 2-3 Wochen voraus,ein Bild von heute zeigt den unterschied zur Meggie Belle.

Nach ein paar Tagen sollte sie sich auch bei dir rühren.


----------



## Renato (16. Apr. 2012)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

@mani2: Deine sind scho so weit? da werd ich glatt ein bisschen neidisch 

Ach ja, noch eine Frage^^

Mein Rhizom hat 2 Austriebe. Aber der eine ist ein bisschen eingeknickt (Nicht wegen mir^^ war schon so) ist das schädlich? Muss ich mir sorgen machen dass sie eingeht? :-/

Liebe Grüsse Renato


----------



## Nymphaion (16. Apr. 2012)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

@ Renato

Ein intakter Austrieb reicht aus, musst Dir keine Sorgen machen. Es ist sogar so dass jeder Austrieb noch eine Reserveknospe hat, die im Fall des Falles den Austrieb ersetzen kann.


----------



## Renato (17. Apr. 2012)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

Vielen Dank Werner für deine Antwort!


----------



## Renato (18. Apr. 2012)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

So, hier mal Bilder vom Kübel und dem mini-Gewächshaus   Die kahlen 'Stängel nebendran sind Frangipanis  sie entwickeln gerade neue Blätter.
Liebe Grüsse Renato


----------



## Echinopsis (18. Apr. 2012)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

Hallo zusammen und vor allem hallo an unseren Werner,

ich habe meinen Lotos mittlererweile schon zwei Jahre nichtmehr umgesetzt...ich glaube das wird langsam mal fällig!
Hast du einen Allroundtip, alle wieviel Jahre man spätestens umpflanzen sollte?
Wirklich jedes Jahr? Oder reichen alle zwei, evtl sogar alle drei Jahre, wenn ich eine externe Nährstoffzufuhr in Form von Düngekegeln etc habe?

lG,
Daniel


----------



## mani2 (18. Apr. 2012)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

Ist auch eine Lösung Renato mit den Mini Gewächshaus 
Und sicher um einiges besser als so im freien stehen lassen.

Werner empfiehlt auf seiner Seite alle 2-3 Jahre umtopfen,also ich warte 3 Jahre bevor ich mich in die Schlammschlacht stürzte und an den empfindlichen Teilen herumoperiere 
Schau mal auf seine Seite da steht auch was übers düngen,bei jeder Lieferung ist auch eine Anleitung dabei


----------



## Renato (18. Apr. 2012)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

Ich hoffe auch dass es mit dem Gewächshaus klappt, ihn auch ohne Auarienheizstab zum Blühen zu bringen  


Ich denke bei entsprechende Düngung reicht alle 2 Jahre. Allerdings wäre schon besser ihn jedes Jahr umzutopfen.

Liebe Grüsse Renato


----------



## Nymphaion (18. Apr. 2012)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

Bei den gegenwärtigen Temperaturen ist vermutlich die wichtigste Maßnahme täglich das Eis herunter zu kratzen ...


----------



## Renato (18. Apr. 2012)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

Frierts denn bei euch oben?


----------



## Nymphaion (18. Apr. 2012)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

Von Montag auf Dienstag hat es nachts -7° gehabt ...


----------



## Renato (18. Apr. 2012)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

Ui! Das kann man noch nicht ganz Frühling nennen 

Hier im Seeland gehen die Temparaturen glücklicherweise nicht mer unter 3 Grad Celsius in der Nacht.


----------



## mani2 (18. Apr. 2012)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

Hier in Nordbayern wars die Tage auch frostig,irgendwie nerfts so langsam 
Aber im Gewächshaus gehts auch dann nicht unter 15°,hab da ein 300 Liter Wärmfläschle stehen 
Und wenn die Sonne rausspitzt tropische 30° wenn die Dachfenster offen sind


----------



## Wasserkatze (21. Apr. 2012)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

hier ists auch nicht gerade warm...ich überlege seit Tagen, ob es dieses Jahr überhaupt Kirschen geben wird. Die Bäume stehen in voller Blüte, aber es ist zu kalt, als daß sich die Bienchen sonderlich fürs __ Fliegen interessieren würden...

hab mal wieder eine Frage zum Lotos: 
Rhin'Nyoren schiebt gerade das zweite Blatt (ist noch eingerollt), allerdings hält sie das erste bisher immer über Wasser - sollte das nicht ein Schwimmblatt sein? ist das Zufall oder paßt dem Lotos irgendetwas nicht? mach mir (mal wieder) ein bißl Sorgen...


----------



## Wasserkatze (22. Apr. 2012)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

so, hab das Mädel eben fotografiert 

nicht schwimmen wollendes Schwimmblatt:


----------



## Nymphaion (22. Apr. 2012)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

Das ist kein Lotos, das ist eine Audrey II! Verbarrikadier Dich im Keller!  

Im Ernst: es kommt ab und zu vor dass ein Lotos die Schwimmblattphase überspringt. Kein Grund sich Sorgen zu machen.


----------



## mani2 (22. Apr. 2012)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

Das momentan einzige Blatt meiner Yellow Sunburst schwebt aktuell auch übern Wasser :shock
Meine anderen beiden neuen haben schon einige Schwimmblätter,ich denke das wird schon


----------



## Wasserkatze (23. Apr. 2012)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

ah, danke Werner! war grad schon auf dem Weg in den Keller, aber dann hab ich die zweite Zeile gelesen 
früher hab ich mal Wasserschnecken gehabt, da sind die Blasenschnecken immer  knapp oberhalb der Wasserlinie am Glas gesessen, wenn das Wasser nicht ok war. dann wurde schleunigst gewechselt - und die Schnecks sind wieder zurück ins Wasser. daher meine Überlegung, ob dem Lotos vielleicht im Wasser was nicht paßt und er deshalb hoch will...

ich weiß, ich bin überbesorgt wie eine Mami, deren Butzerl grad den ersten Schnupfen hat


----------



## Renato (24. Apr. 2012)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

Halihallo 

Mein Lotos bekommt auch schon das erste Blatt


----------



## Renato (24. Apr. 2012)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

Ach ja, eventuell landet ende Mai, wenn es sie noch zu kaufen gibt, und ich Taschengeld habe, noch eine Momo Botan Minima bei mir


----------



## Echinopsis (24. Apr. 2012)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

...meiner ist mittlererweile auch draußen und hat ein frisches Substrat bekommen!
Die Grüne Maid hat bereits angefangen mit austreiben!
Man(n) darf gespannt sein!

lG,
Daniel


----------



## Wasserkatze (28. Apr. 2012)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

ja, langsam kommt Bewegung rein! 
Rhin'Nyoren bekommt gerade Wurzeln - sieht aus wie rosafarbene Schnurrhaare rechts und links vom Rhizom 
das Blatt schwimmt mittlerweile übrigens doch...

Sorgenkind diesmal ist Magnificent: sie hat jetzt das zweite Blatt geschoben - allerdings ist auch bei dem, wie schon beim ersten, das noch eingerollte Blatt von der Spitze weg eingetrocknet. beim ersten Blatt ist der Stengel jetzt braun und verschrumpelt, bis zur Wasserlinie bleibt noch ein knapper Zentimeter. muß ich da jetzt drauf achten, daß der Wasserstand immer unterhalb des vertrockneten Teils ist? (nicht, daß mir das Rhizom absäuft...)

das Geschleime ist übrigens fast weg - ein bißchen ist noch da, aber nicht mehr viel. Rhin gibt jetzt beim Wachsen dermaßen Gas, daß es ihr vermutlich nichts mehr ausmacht...


----------



## Ferdinand (29. Apr. 2012)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

Hallo Wasserkatze

Das mit dem Eintrocknen der Blätter liegt evtl. an der zu geringen Luftfeuchtigkeit
, hatte nämlich ein ähnliches Problem mit meinen tropischen Seerosen. Bei mir löste ich das Problem mit einer Glasscheibe auf dem Eimer.
Vielleicht hilft es.


----------



## Wasserkatze (29. Apr. 2012)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

danke für den Tip, Ferdinand!
ich dachte zwar, daß die Feuchtigkeit, die durchs Verdunsten entsteht, aber vielleicht ists nicht genug. der zweite Lotos, der gleich daneben steht, hat dieses Problem nicht.
hab eben Fotos gemacht...

die Schnurrhaare bei Rhin werden immer länger!


----------



## Wasserkatze (29. Apr. 2012)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

so, hab grad den Magnificent-Kübel mit Frischhaltefolie abgedeckt. mal schaun, obs hilft 

Rhin ist brav und wächst so schnell, daß man zuschauen kann - die Position des noch nicht entrollten Blattes ändert sich fast im Halbstundentakt


----------



## Renato (30. Apr. 2012)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

Da geht doch was!  hoffendlich wächst er so weiter 

Charles Thomas hat gerade begonnen sein erstes Blatt zu entrollen


----------



## Echinopsis (30. Apr. 2012)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

Glückwunsch Renato!
Hoffentlich folgen bald Updates


----------



## Renato (1. Mai 2012)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

Hallo  Danke viel mals  ich hoffe deine gedeihen auch prächtig  
und dass sie blühen!


----------



## schgeo (1. Mai 2012)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

Lotos versuch Jahr 2 läuft. Die Sämlinge aus dem ersten Jahr habens nicht geschafft. Das Rhizom war "zu schwach".
Dieses Jahr gibt`s 3 Kübel. 2 x Mrs. Perry S. und 1 Sunburst.
Hätte auch mehr machen können nur dann wirds mitm Platz eng im Winter. Mit den restlichen Rhizomen wird die nachbarschaft versorgt.

Seit 3 Wochen nun sind die Kübel im Glasfrühbeet. Langsam grünt es, letztes Jahr kam die erste Knospe am 19 Mai, wird wohl dieses Jahr nicht so schnell gehen..... 
Also dann auf ein erfolgreiches Jahr


----------



## mani2 (2. Mai 2012)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

Das Wetter ist hier hochsommerlich warm,geradezu eine Affenhitze 
Der Unterschied zwischen den 3 neuen und der Pulchra vom letzten Jahr ist schon gewaltig.
Das größte Blatt der Pulchra heute gemessen 48 cm 
Sie schiebt ständig neue Stehblätter nach,nun warte ich auf die erste Blüte :Willkommen2
Was glaubt ihr wie lange es noch dauert ?


----------



## schgeo (4. Mai 2012)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

Dachte schon da ich letztes Jahr früh dran war aber dieses Jahr...
Mr. Perry D. Slocum, geanze 3 Blätter davon ein kleines Stehblatt und ich ich glaubs kaum, der erste Blütenknospenansatz kommt auch schon!!!!


----------



## Echinopsis (4. Mai 2012)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

...Wahnsinn wie weit eure sind! 

Die Bilder werde ich meiner mal zeigen..


----------



## mani2 (5. Mai 2012)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

3 Blätter und schon eine Blütenknospe 
Ich kann die Schwimm und Stehblätter an meiner Pulchra kaum noch zählen aber von einer Blütenknospe noch nix zu sehen.
Ich hoffe sie spannt mich nicht zu lange auf die Folter,die nächsten Tage werden wohl eher kühl werden
Mach mal Foto von der Blütenknospe wie sie sich entwickelt


----------



## schgeo (5. Mai 2012)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

Es geht eigentlich immer nur um die Wärme. Die Dinger haben bei mir einen kleinen Aquarien-Heizstab bekommen und halte sie bei 21 Grad.
Erst kam kein Austrieb und nun nach 4 Wochen gings innerhalb einer Woche massivst los! Werd jetzt nächste Woche dann mit dem Nachdüngen anfangen. 
Zumindest bei der die noch nicht blüt da ich mal gehört habe das wenn sich eine Knospe hoch schiebt nicht düngen soll. weiß nicht ob das stimmt - kann das jemand bestätigen?

Bild 1 der Knospenansatz und Bild 2 der dazugehörige "minimale" Austrieb!!


----------



## Nymphaion (5. Mai 2012)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

@schgeo

Ich kann bestätigen dass das reiner Blödsinn ist.


----------



## Wasserkatze (5. Mai 2012)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

wow, das ging ja schnell mit der Knospe! 

meine schieben täglich ihre 1-2cm, aber momentan ist noch Rhizomwuchern und Blättchenmachen angesagt.

Werner, müssen wir die wirklich schon einen Monat nach dem Pflanzen nachdüngen? was ich so sehe sind bei meinen die Wurzeln noch nicht mal annähernd in Nähe der Düngekegel...


----------



## Nymphaion (5. Mai 2012)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

nach einem monat wachstum sollte man düngen. wenn der lotos nach dem pflanzen noch nicht gleich gewachsen ist, darf man diese zeit nicht mitzählen


----------



## Wasserkatze (5. Mai 2012)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

oookay. also erst ab dem Zeitpunkt, ab dem das Rhizom zu schieben begonnen hat? oder zählen produzierte Blätter auch?


----------



## Nymphaion (6. Mai 2012)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

Produzierte Blätter zählen auch.


----------



## Wasserkatze (6. Mai 2012)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

vielen Dank, Werner!


----------



## angel05 (9. Mai 2012)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

Hallo lotosfreunde,
wieviele rizome eines mittleren lotos verträgt ein 60L kübel?
danke für die antwort
liebe grüße angelika


----------



## mani2 (9. Mai 2012)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

Das würde mich auch mal interessieren,nächstes Jahr steht bei einer umtopfen an.
Sollte doch kein Problem sein 2 oder 3 einzupflanzen oder stören die sich ?


----------



## schgeo (10. Mai 2012)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

es geht aufwärts!!


----------



## schgeo (12. Mai 2012)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

So, der 2. Topf mit Mrs. Perry hat gleich 2 Knospen innerhalb 2 Tagen raus geschoben - OK, da sind auch 2 Rhizome rein gekommen. Topf 1 wächst weiter...


----------



## mani2 (12. Mai 2012)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

Kaum Blätter im Topf  aber schon Blüten am schieben 
In meinen Gewächshaus bricht so langsam der Dschungel aus aber noch keine Knospe in sicht
Isch hoffe weiter


----------



## Nymphaion (13. Mai 2012)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

Schon der 11. Mai und immer noch kein Lotos in Blüte? Ach, ich bin auch ganz verzweifelt, keine blühenden __ Astern, Äpfel und Weintrauben sind immer noch nicht reif, und von den Ananas will ich überhaupt nicht reden ...

Geduld ist die wichtigste Tugend des Gärtners.


----------



## mani2 (13. Mai 2012)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

Tja Geduld ist eine Tugend 
Mich wunderts nur das bei so wenigen Blättern schon Blüten kommen 
Aber wir haben in der Tat erst mitte Mai,ich werde mich gedulden


----------



## MarkusP (13. Mai 2012)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

Meine Lotos machen nun erst die ersten Stehblätter, aber bei mir gibts auch keine Heizung und die Kübel frieren im Winter ein.


----------



## Renato (14. Mai 2012)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

Bei mir hat sich erst das zweite Blatt entrollt


----------



## Wasserkatze (19. Mai 2012)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

Bei mir gibts 2 Brave und ein Sorgenkind. Rhin und der Sämling wachsen brav, aber die Magnificent hat bisher noch keine Wurzeln, die beiden Stehblätter sind eingegangen. Jetzt schiebt sie zaghaft ein 3.- ich bin gespannt, ob das noch was wird.

hab heut probehalber versucht, einen der Mörteleimer zusammen mit einem Helfer zu heben - puh, ganz schön schwer! Hält der Eimer das Getragenwerden am Rand aus, wenn wir das Wasser fast ganz ablassen und mit 15cm Gatsch tragen? oder müssen wir ihn auf einem Brett tragen?  daß die XPS-Platte (5cm) stabil genug ist, wage ich zu bezweifeln. ich kann mich zwar auf Zehenspitzen draufstellen, ohne daß sie eine Delle bekommt (viel Gewicht auf kleiner Fläche  ) , aber damit den Eimer zu tragen ... hm. hab ja zum Glück noch ein Monat Zeit, um zu überlegen, wie es am besten klappen wird...

und nein, bei mir gibts auch noch keine Blütenknospen 

dafür ist mein Just-for-fun-Sämling weiter, als ich es bisher jemals mit einem Sämling geschafft habe *freuhops*


----------



## Wasserkatze (20. Mai 2012)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

hab heute mein Sorgenkind wieder aus der Erde gehoben, gründlich abgewaschen und in ein Becken mit warmem Wasser direkt ans Südfenster gestellt. also noch heller und wärmer als bisher. 
das Rhizom hat bislang nicht das kleinste Würzelchen gebildet, die Blätter sind alle wieder abgestorben (lasch und runzlig geworden und dann abgegangen vom Rhizom) - an den Bruchstellen sieht man das Aerenchym (die "Luftleitungen") - mach mit jetzt ein bißl Sorgen, daß das Rhizom absäuft - bzw schon länger dabei ist, abzusaufen.
Werner, woran merkt man, daß ins Rhizom Wasser eingedrungen ist?

immerhin hat es am hinteren Knoten ein winziges Triebspitzerl (die kleine weiße __ Nase am 2. Bild) - hoffentlich wird das wenigstens was...
es riecht ein bißl nach Schwefelwasserstoff, hab die schwarzen, abgestobenen Teile so gut es ging vorsichtig entfernt und das Ganze laß ich jetzt über Nacht in schwacher Kaliumpermanganatlösung liegen...

der Rhin Nyoren wurde übrigens am Wochenende schon eifrig bewundert. alle Besucher standen davor. "wow, was ist denn das?" ich hab die Wasserflasche geschnappt und das Blatt besprüht - na, was könnte es wohl sein, wie heißt der Effekt? Keiner ist draufgekommen 
aber dann war die Begeisterung groß!


----------



## cpt.nemo (21. Mai 2012)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

Uih, heute hat sich das erste Stehblatt entrollt. Als ich abends nochmal geschaut habe, war da auch schon eine kleine Knospe danaben zu sehen. Bin auf jeden Fall restlos begeistert.
Mein letzter Lotosversuch vor 2 Jahren ist gescheitert. Es war wohl selbst auf der Terasse zu kalt. Aber jetzt im Gewächshaus findet er es anscheinend gut. Bin ja mal gespannt, Bilder folgen


----------



## Nymphaion (21. Mai 2012)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

Wenn Wasser eingedrungen ist verfärbt sich das Rhizom rosa-violett.


----------



## Wasserkatze (21. Mai 2012)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

an den Bruchstellen ist es violett. am Rhizomkörper hat es eine violett-schwarze Stelle, die war als ich das Rhizom bekommen habe zwar auch schon da, allerdings nicht so groß und mehr anthrazit-schwarz, soweit ich mich erinnern kann. auf den Fotos vor dem Einpflanzen sieht man es leider ned, weil der Winkel, in dem ich es fotografiert habe, ein anderer war.

Werner, falls wirklich Wasser eingedrungen sein sollte - hab ich eine Chance, das Rhizom irgendwie zu retten? :?
mir wär so leid drum, wenn es stirbt!


----------



## schgeo (24. Mai 2012)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

jetzt sind`s schon 3 Blütenansätze in einem Topf!!!


----------



## mani2 (24. Mai 2012)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

Gratuliere 
Ich glaub meine Pulchra steckt ihre Energie in Blätter anstatt Blüten.22 Stehblätter und 7 Schwimmblätter bisher aber nix mit Blüten 
Na ich warte halt weiter


----------



## cpt.nemo (24. Mai 2012)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

Meine Knospe wird auch immer höher. Ich bin ja schon so gespannt.


----------



## schgeo (24. Mai 2012)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

Faszinierent, hab das gefühl da kommt extrem auf die Sorte drauf an. OK, ich hab kleinen Heizstab drin für 21 Grad konstante Temperatur aber Giant Sunburst bringt auf die gleiche zeit keine einzige Blüte. Mrs Perry D. Slocum scheint eine sehr unkomplizierte Sorte zu sein


----------



## Wasserkatze (26. Mai 2012)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

nachdem ich hier weder in Gartencentern noch Baumärkten Düngekegel finden konnte, kam mit heute eine verrückte Idee: Teebeutel aufschneiden und einen Teelöffel Langzeitdüngerperlen hineingeben, straff mit einem Stück Baumwollfaden zubinden. so sollte man den Dünger auch dann in die Erde bekommen, wenn Wasser im Topf steht - alles schön kompakt, und der Teebeutel verrottet.

hat das schon mal jemand versucht? klappt das mit dem Teebeutel, ohne daß was fault?
werd morgen gleich einen Probekübel starten - allerdings ohne Lotos 

mein Sämling ist mittlerweile in den Mörtelkübel von Magnificent umgezogen, Magnificent liegt seit gestern wieder in Kaliumpermanganat (diesmal ist das Wasser so lila, daß man das Rhizom nicht mehr gesehen hat), da es wieder total verpilzt ist. Ich glaube mich zu erinnern, daß Werner irgendwann einmal ein Rhizom gehabt hat, daß trotz Wasserschaden weitergewachsen ist - solange noch ein bißchen Wachstum zu sehen ist, geb ich also nicht auf. nur den großen, schönen Kübel hat die Zicke an den Sämling abtreten müssen....vielleicht war das Drohung genug, denn jetzt schiebt sie zaghaft ein Blatt - mal sehn, ob das diesmal was wird, oder wieder von der Spitze her wegmatscht


----------



## mani2 (27. Mai 2012)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

Im normalen Baumarkt habe ich auch noch keine Düngekegel gefunden,habe hier aber auch nur den Toom und Hagebau.
Dünger in Teebeutel finde ich eine interessante Idee 
Wenns der passende Dünger ist sollte das doch gut gehen,berichte mal wie das bei dir funktioniert.

Zu meiner großen Freude habe ich heute bei meiner Pulchra eine Blütenknospe entdeckt 
Da sie aber schon so  20 cm hoch ist muß die schon ein paar Tage alt sein,hab sie wohl vor lauter Blattstengel nicht gesehen.
Ich freu mich schon ganz dolle wenn meine erste Blüte aufgeht


----------



## Wasserkatze (27. Mai 2012)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

ja, manchmal kommen mir schräge Ideen... 

schön, daß deine Pulchra knospt!


----------



## schgeo (3. Juni 2012)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

Topf 1 bekommt die 5. Knospe, Topf 2 braucht wohl nicht mehr lange zum aufblühen, da sinds 4 Knospen und Topf 3 mit Giant Sunburst bekommt die erste Knospe.


----------



## mani2 (3. Juni 2012)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

Boh,5 Knopsen 
Meine Pulchra hat erst eine geschafft,die ist mittlerweile auf Augenhöhe gewachsen und wird immer dicker  
Und nun kommt auch eine bei der erst vor 8 Wochen gepflanzter Sun Burst,aber noch recht klein.
Bin auf kommende Woche gespannt wann sie aufgeht !


----------



## mani2 (3. Juni 2012)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

Und noch ein Bild von heute,also an Blättern ist die Pulchra wirklich nicht sparsam


----------



## Renato (4. Juni 2012)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

Waaas? Eure Lotosblumen sind schon so weit? Mein Charles athomas hat nur ein paar Schwimmblätter.. 
Könnte es an der Erde Liegen? :?


----------



## mani2 (4. Juni 2012)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

Die Pulchra hab ich seit letzten Jahr,unten rechts ist eine die Anfang April gepflanzt wurde.Der Unterschied ist schon gewaltig.

Als Erde verwende ich die von Maulwurfshügel gemischt mit Sand,ansonsten gut gedüngt.
Warm haben sie natürlich auch im Gewächshaus,draußen ist das glaub ich nicht so empfehlenswert.

Ist deine neu gepflanzt und hat sie es auch warm genug ?


----------



## Renato (5. Juni 2012)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

Hallo! Ich habe meine auch etwa im April gepflanzt. sie war dann in einem kleinen mini-Gewächahaus ohne Heizung. das Wasser war regelmässig sehr warm in der prallen Sonne.

Die Erde in die sie gepflanzt wurde stammt von einem Feld neben dem Haus, welches nie gedüngt wird. die Erde habe ich direkt unter der Grasnarbe entnommen.

Bekommt man gute Erde auch aus dem Gartencenter? Also normale Gartenerde ohne Dünger und ohne Torf?


----------



## Wasserkatze (5. Juni 2012)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

Wahnsinn, wie weit eure teilweise schon sind! :shock 

Renato, Gartenerde sollte man auf keinen Fall nehmen, da da immer noch Pflanzenteile mit drin sind, die dann im Wasser zu verroten anfangen. deshalb auch ja keinen Kompost oder Torf. Laut Werner ist auch Wasserpflanzenerde ungeeignet - Maulwurfshügelerde oder diejenige unter der Grasnarbe paßt.

ich freu mich grad voll über meinen Sämling - vor zwei Tagen hat er das 6. Schwimmblatt geschoben! so lange hat bei mir früher nie einer überlebt  (jetzt hats aber auch bessere Erde, den richtigen Dünger und wärmeres Wasser)

ein bißchen traurig macht mich, daß es die Magnificent nicht geschafft hat ... mittlerweile ist auch das letzte Spitzchen Grün weggefault ... werd sie in den nächsten Tagen auf dem Kompost beerdigen 
was mich am meisten wurmt: ich hab keine Ahnung, wo und wie sie Wasser ins Rhizom bekommen hat. ich hab sie beim Pflanzen so behutsam gehandhabt wie ein Vogelküken, da hat nichts geknackt oder geknickt (geknickt bin momentan nur ich ...)

in ca. 2 Wochen wandern die Kübel dann raus. muß noch Platz auf der Terrasse freiräumen und Gewächshaus zusammenbauen. vorher wird aber nochmal gedüngt


----------



## mani2 (7. Juni 2012)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

Blühts bei jemanden hier schon ?
Die Blüte der Pulchra wird immer dicker,dürfte so 5-6 cm Durchmesser haben.
Ist aber auch die erste und so hab ich keine Erfahrung wie lange das dauert.
Ich hoffe das sie nicht mehr viel länger wird,das Gewächshausdach ist nicht mehr weit weg.
Muß jeden morgen nach oben schauen wenn ich nach ihr sehe


----------



## Nymphaion (7. Juni 2012)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

Hallo,

bei mir blühen `Grüne Maid` und `Morning Dew` seit letztem Samstag.


----------



## mani2 (7. Juni 2012)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

Na dann bin ich mal gespannt wer der nächste ist und die ersten Bilder zeigt 
Ich kanns so langsam nicht mehr erwarten,meine erste Lotosblüte :Willkommen2


----------



## schgeo (10. Juni 2012)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

Endlich öffnet sich die erste Blüte in diesem Jahr. Topf 2 braucht wohl auch nur noch ein bis zwei Tage....
Wunderschön!!!!


----------



## mani2 (10. Juni 2012)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

Hallo


Toll das sie bei dir auch schon blühen,ich wartete auch schon ganz gespannt wann meine Pulchra endlich loslegt.

Hatte schon Sorge sie stößt noch gegen das Dach bevor sie aufgeht 
Fotografieren ist ein bischen schwierig ob der Höhe von 1,90m und 20 cm Platz zum Dach.
Bin jedenfalls ganz happy über meine erste Lotosblüte 
Und auch ganz gespannt wie lange sie blüht.
Mal sehen ob ich sie nächtes Jahr irgendwie tiefer legen kann,ist verdammt hoch 


Tschüs


Mani


----------



## schgeo (10. Juni 2012)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

boa ist die riesig!!!! da ist ja meine ein zwerg mit nicht mal 100 cm...... Aber irrsinnig schön das Ding!


----------



## mani2 (10. Juni 2012)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

War heute morgen auch ganz schön baff ob der Größe,hatte vorher noch nie eine live gesehen.
Gestern abend dachte ich schon bald muß es soweit sein,noch dicker kann die doch nicht werden 
Weiß jemand wie lange sie blüht ?
Danach soll man sie abschneiden hatte ich in Werners Anleitung gelesen,bevor sie Samen bilden kann.
Nun bin ich mal auf die nächsten Bilder gespannt


----------



## Renato (11. Juni 2012)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

meine ist immernoch ganz mickrig..  was ist wenn sie den winter nicht überlebt?


----------



## mani2 (11. Juni 2012)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

Mußt halt abwarten,hat sie es denn warm genug ?
Meine steht seit anfang April im Gewächshaus und da hat sie es schön warm gehabt trotzt des unbeständigen Wetters,hab aber auch geheizt wegen der tropischen Seerosen die mit drin sind.

Heute hat sich die Pulchra noch weiter geöffnet,mehr geht wohl nicht mehr
Find ich ganz spannend wie sie sich entwickelt


----------



## Renato (13. Juni 2012)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

schöööön!   Herzlichen Glückwunsch zur Blüte! 

Sie steht draussen an der Hausmaurebgenau an der Ecke von Süd- und Westseite


----------



## schgeo (16. Juni 2012)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

Die 2. Blüte


----------



## Ferdinand (17. Juni 2012)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

Hallo

Ich besitze seit einigen Wochen einen Lotos Nucifera (vorkultiviert), da er beim Händler im Gewächshaus stand riet er mir ihn vorerst in den Schatten und dann erst nach und nach auf den richtigen Platz zustellen. Dort steht er nun seit zwei Wochen. Die neuen Blätter sind gelblich und sehen nicht wirklich gesund aus. Liegt es immer noch an der Umgewöhnung (Sonnenbrand) oder habe ich bei mir zu viel Sonne?


----------



## Nymphaion (17. Juni 2012)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

Hallo Ferdinand,

Blätter mit Sonnenbrand sind nicht gelblich sondern erst silbrig und dann vertrocknet. Für mich tönt es mehr wie ein Nährstoffmangel. Womit düngst Du denn?


----------



## Ferdinand (19. Juni 2012)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

Hallo

Ich dünge den Lotos von dir mit den Osmocote Düngekegeln. Diesen Lotos hatte ich vorkultiviert gekauft und der Anbieter meinte er müsse für dieses Jahr nicht mehr gedüngt werden.

Hier sind mal Bilder:


----------



## schgeo (20. Juni 2012)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

Nicht mehr Nachdüngen ist falsch. Siehe seite von Werner (Nymphaion). Es muss Nachgedüngt werden sonst wird das wohl nichts werden!
Meine Diven haben auch alle helle Flecken obwohl sie immer regelmäßig Düngerkegel bekommen. Anscheinend zu wenig... trotzdem blühen sie
Kann man mit Düngerkegel auch überdüngen? nach 4 Wochen Wachstum 3 nach 8 wochen 2 rein gesteckt. Nächste Ration wäre Mitte Juli fällig....


----------



## Nymphaion (20. Juni 2012)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

Dieser Lotos hat ganz einfach Hunger.


----------



## Renato (25. Juni 2012)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

Hallo alle zusammen! 

AUch mein Lotos hat endlich das schöne Wetter bemerkt, (er hatte eine etwas lange Leitung)
und schiebt jetzt fats Täglich ein neues Blatt  Momentan kommt das erste Stehblatt


----------



## mani2 (25. Juni 2012)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

Hallo Renato


Wird aber wirklich Zeit das sich dein Lotos mal bewegt 
Ist aber auch ein hin und her mit den Wetter da schwankt der Lotos zwischen loslegen und Winterschlaf 
In meinen Gewächshaus wucherst gewaltig,gestern eine Schnur gespannt um das ganze im Zaum zu halten um noch rein zu kommen in die Hütte
Meine Pulchra hat schon geblüht und ich hoffe auf weitere,die Giant Sunburst die erst seit 3 Monaten im Schlamm steckt treibt eine neue Knospe.Die erste ist bei 10 cm stecken geblieben und braun geworden,die neue sieht aber gut aus.
Das wird was 
Und heute zu meiner großen Freude gesehen das die gleichzeit gepflanzte Maggie Belle auch eine Knospe treibt.
Jetzt fehlt nur noch die Alba Grandiflora die auch ende März eingepflanzt wurde.
Hatte nicht gedacht das sie im ersten Jahr schon loslegen,die Pulchra hat im ersten Jahr nur einen Haufen Blätter getrieben.
Und so hab ich gar nicht mit gerechnet,aber natürlich gehofft  



Tschüs


Mani


----------



## schgeo (29. Juni 2012)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

Giant Sunburst die erste und 2. Knospe.


----------



## Renato (2. Juli 2012)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

Hallo!!  Ich habe super Neuigkeiten!!
Mein Charles Thomas hat eine Knospe!!   
*freu*


----------



## Ferdinand (2. Juli 2012)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

Hallo

es ist schreckliches passiert bin eine woche weg und der lotos sie so aus:


was soll ich tuten??


----------



## schgeo (3. Juli 2012)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

Sunburst ist offen.... Einfach rießieg schön.....


----------



## schgeo (3. Juli 2012)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

Meine Mrs. Perry D. Slocum brachte jetzt bisher jede 5 Blüten und nun haben die letzen Knospen die geschoben wurden alle das zeitige gesegnet..... Alle sind verwelkt. Was kann das sein? Zu kalt geworden oder zu wenig Sonne?


----------



## mani2 (3. Juli 2012)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

Tolle Blüte 
Und die zweite wird wohl auch nicht mehr lange dauern,halt uns auf den laufenden.
Meine Sunburst müßte sich in kürze auch öffnen 

Wie lange steckt deine schon im Matsch ?
Meine ist erst seit April am wachsen und eine zweite Knospe kommt nun auch nach.


----------



## schgeo (3. Juli 2012)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

Hab sie schon Ende März rein gesteckt. Die erste Knospe ist stecken geblieben aber Nr 2 ist schön geworden und die 3. wird noch größer. 

Einfach schöne Pflanzen. Geil. Nächstes Jahr kauf ich mir nochmals neue Sorten....


----------



## mani2 (3. Juli 2012)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*



schgeo schrieb:


> Meine Mrs. Perry D. Slocum brachte jetzt bisher jede 5 Blüten und nun haben die letzen Knospen die geschoben wurden alle das zeitige gesegnet..... Alle sind verwelkt. Was kann das sein? Zu kalt geworden oder zu wenig Sonne?



Die erste Knospe meiner Sunburst ist leider auch verwelkt,an zu wenig Wärme hats bestimmt nicht gelegen.An zu wenig Sonne glaub ich auch nicht,gewachsen ist sie ansonsten gut.
Aber kurze Zeit später kam die nächste und die hat mittlerweile 1,5 m Höhe erreicht.

Vielleicht kann Werner was zu sagen,würde mich auch interessieren ob ihr was fehlte oder halt einfach auch vorkommt.


----------



## Wasserkatze (8. Juli 2012)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

ma, schön, daß eure schon so brav blühen! 

habs dieses Wochenende getan - die Kübel rausgeschleppt. mein Tragehelfer hatte sich angesagt, ich angefangen, das Wasser abzulassen, damits nur der Gatsch ist, den wir tragen müssen ... dann hab ich den Eimer probehalber angehoben und festgestellt, daß ich ihn im Sumo-Watschelgang getragen kriege 
ebenfalls schön: in meinem Gewächshaus wird nächstes Jahr noch ein dritter Kübel Platz haben. Momentan stehen da noch Tomaten und Chillis (Bhut Jolokia ... hossa! :evil    )

im Zimmer hats der Rhin Nyoren nimmer gefallen, sie hat zwar 3 Triebe gemacht, aber die sind bei 4cm stecken geblieben. Noch grün, aber sie weigert sich, sie weiter wachsen zu lassen. mal schaun, obs ihr auf der Terrasse jetzt besser gefällt. Die beiden Stehblätter sind verwelkt, hatten Spinnmilben (Mistviecher...davon hats dieses Jahr Unmengen, überall im Garten  )
Mein Sämling schiebt brav ein Schwimmblatt nach dem anderen - bin gespannt, was das mal wird!


----------



## mani2 (9. Juli 2012)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

Bei mir blühen gerade gleichzeitig die Sunburst und Maggie Belle,find ich toll 
Die Alba Grandiflora hat auch 2 Knospen wobei eine ein wenig rummicker,die andere wächst gut.
Morgen wirds wohl wieder vorbei sein mit der Pracht,aber die nächsten kommen bestimmt


----------



## phi1618 (10. Juli 2012)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

HI

ich hatte heuer das erste mal einen Versuch gemacht die Pflanzen direkt in den Teich zu stellen. 

Hier das Ergebnis..

LG 

Josef


----------



## Renato (10. Juli 2012)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

Die Maggie Belle hat eine super schöne Farbe 

Und die Lotosblumen im Teich sind auch toll 


Und jetzt noch eine tolle Nachricht von mir; Mein Charles Thomas hat eine zweite Knospe!


----------



## mani2 (10. Juli 2012)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

Wow,dachte nicht das es im Teich klappen könnte 
Wohnst wohl in einer wärmeren Ecke ?


----------



## phi1618 (11. Juli 2012)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

hi Mani2

nein ich wohne in Österreich in der Nähe von Linz. Ein Freund von mir hat ihn in einem Teich schon seit 3 Jahren und er hat immer geblüht bei ihm darum hab ich es jetzt mal versucht..

LG 

Josef


----------



## Wasserkatze (11. Juli 2012)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

@Josef
wow, seht toll aus!
im Linzer BoGa habens auch jedes Jahr welche im Teich stehen  

hab mal ein Foto vom Lotoshotel gemacht 

das Rausbringen der Kübel zeigt bereits Wirkung: Rhin schiebt endlich eines der Blätter weiter, nachdem in den letzten Wochen kaum was gewachsen ist *freufreu* (linker Kübel, schaut aber noch nicht heraus. Rechts wasserblattelt der Sämling munter vor sich hin)


----------



## schgeo (13. Juli 2012)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

Giant No.2


----------



## Renato (26. Juli 2012)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

Hallooo!!  Die Knospe von "Charles Thomas" beginnt sich zu öffnen!


----------



## schgeo (27. Juli 2012)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

bei mir wars das dann wohl für dieses jahr. es schiebt sich überhaupt keine knospe mehr geschweige denn ein stehblatt.ist das normal? na dann bis nächstes jahr.


----------



## Moonlight (28. Juli 2012)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

Hey Josef,

überwinterst Du die Lotuspflanzen auch im Teich?

Mandy


----------



## phi1618 (29. Juli 2012)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

hi Moonlight,

ich hatte ihn die letzen Jahr immer im Glashaus. Heuer wie gesagt der 1. Versuch draussen. 
Ich werd sie aber sicherlich  im Teich überwintern lassen. 
Nächstes Jahr kann ich dir dann mehr sagen 

LG

Josef


----------



## Moonlight (29. Juli 2012)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

Hey Josef,

Na dann muß ich bis nächstes Jahr warten , aber wissen würde ich das dann schon gerne.
Zum Überwintern habe ich nämlich keinen Platz ... aber wenn das auch im Teich geht, dann werde ich mir bestimmt auch mal welche zulegen 

Mandy


----------



## Wasserkatze (1. Aug. 2012)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

Hallo Werner, 

in der aktuellen Landhaus Living (4/2012) wird Nymphaion auf Seite 111 und im Serviceteil erwähnt


----------



## Wasserkatze (6. Aug. 2012)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

bin grad hin und weg ... als ich heut heimgekommen bin hab ich nach der Rhyn Nyoren geschaut - das neueste Stehblatt ist in den letzten 24 Stunden um 10cm gewachsen! Kleines Monster! :shock 
ich glaub zwar nicht, daß sie dieses Jahr noch blühen wird, aber es freut mich sehr, daß sie jetzt ein bißl Gas gibt, nachdem ich zeitweilig das Gefühl hatte, daß sie gar nichts tut


----------



## Renato (8. Aug. 2012)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

     

Erste Blüte: drittes und viertes Foto von links

Zweite Blüte: erstes, zweites und fünftes Foto von Links


----------



## Nymphaion (8. Aug. 2012)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

@ Renato

Gratulation! Hat sich das Warten doch noch gelohnt.


----------



## Kuni99 (10. Aug. 2012)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

Hallo,

wer war denn schon mal im Ellerhoop Arboretum? Das soll angeblich die größte Lotos-Freilandpflanzung Deutschlands sein. Für mich ist das zu weit für einen Besuch (nordwestlich von Hamburg) aber die Bilder im Internet sehen schon beeindruckend aus. Vergangenes Wochenende fand dort bereits das sechste Lotosblütenfest statt. Was mich interessieren würde: Wie viele Megawattstunden braucht man, um nördlich von Hamburg einen See dieser Größe so zu heizen, dass es aussieht wie bei Mantua?

Viele Grüße,
Kai


----------



## Wasserkatze (17. Aug. 2012)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

wunderschön, eure Blüten! 

bei mir gibts nach wie vor nur Blätter, aber immerhin macht Rhin jetzt endlich 2 Blätter gleichzeitig, anstatt eins nach dem anderen. hab ihr gestern noch eine kleine Ladung Dünger spendiert, da eines der Stehblätter ein chloroseähnliches Muster hat 
meine Güte, was sind die Mädels verfressen! 

übrigens klappt das mit den losen Düngerperlen im aufgeschnittenen Teebeutel ganz gut: 1 gestrichener Teelöffel auf 1 Teebeutel. Das Bändchen zum Zuschnüren ist gleich mit dabei  - und es zerfällt nicht alles, sobald es mit Wasser in Berührung kommt. Dieses Problem hatte ich nämlich die letzten Male, als ich die Düngerkegel reindrücken wollte.


----------



## Lotos2011 (22. Aug. 2012)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

Von mir gibt es auch eine große Portion "Neid"...
Eure Blüten sind wunderwunderschön und ich hätte auch gerne eine...;-(

Mein Lotos macht mittlerweile viele schöne und starke Blätter bis zu 28 cm Durchmesser...aber eine Blüte will sich nicht zeigen.
Aber Hoffnung habe ich immer noch.;-))

Was ist eigentlich im Gange, wenn auf einmal ein Stück dünneres Rhizom aus dem Wasser wächst, sich wie eine Bogenbrücke erhebt und aus der höchsten Erhebung ein Stehblatt und neue Wurzeln wachsen???
Das ganze passiert gerade bei einem "befreundeten Lotos" ( deshalb habe ich kein Bild ).
Soll man das so lassen?
Oder die Wurzeln Richtung Erde bringen?
Sie sind aber gut 8 cm von der Erdoberfläche entfernt.

Ich konnte nirgendwo etwas finden; aber vielleicht hat hier der ein oder andere so etwas schon einmal gehabt und kann helfen.

Danke schon mal! ;-)

Liebe Grüße
Steffi


----------



## Kuni99 (22. Aug. 2012)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

Hallo Steffi,

wenn sich der Ausläufer aus dem Substrat drückt, dann ist entweder das Pflanzgefäß zu eng oder die Triebspitze hängt irgendwo fest. Auf keinen Fall versuchen, den Ausläufer zurück ins Substrat zu drücken, er würde sofort abbrechen. Was man machen kann, ist an dieser Stelle Sustrat aufzufüllen, bis die Wurzeln, die aus dem Knoten kommen, wieder Kontakt zum Substrat haben. Die Bildung des nächsten Blatts erfolgt dann hoffentlich wieder im Substrat und mit der Verankerung durch die Wurzeln wächst der Ausläufer normal weiter.

Viele Grüße,
Kai


----------



## Lotos2011 (23. Aug. 2012)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

Hallo Kai,

vielen Dank für Deine Antwort!

Der Kübel ist ein riesiger Mörtelkübel, also zu klein denke ich eher nicht.
Der Ausläufer ist am Rand; wird also auf seinem Weg nicht weitergekommen sein und hat den Weg nach oben gewählt.
Das Auffüllen von Substrat wird wohl das Beste sein. Die Wurzeln sind schon richtig lang und groß, vielleicht klappt das so, wie Du geschrieben hast.
Es wäre wirklich zu hoffen.

Danke nochmal und viele Grüße
Steffi


----------



## bernhardh (27. Sep. 2012)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

Hallo zusammen!
Habe einen Lotos, dessen Sorte ich leider nicht weiß. Habe von der Blüte ein Foto gemacht.
Leider blühte der Lotos nicht mehr auf, es ist einfach zu kalt, und reinstellen hat auch nichts gebracht. 
Jetzt habe ich die dicke Knospe abgschnitten und mit der Hand aufgeblättert.
Vielleicht kann mir jemand sagen um welche Sorte es sich evtl. handelt !?


----------



## Kuni99 (27. Sep. 2012)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

Hallo Bernhard,

es könnte 'Momo Botan' sein oder eine andere rosa gefüllt blühende Sorte. Wie bei Seerosen ist es auch bei Lotos schwierig, die Sorte anhand der Blüte zu bestimmen.

Viele Grüße,
Kai


----------



## bernhardh (27. Sep. 2012)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

Ja, du hast recht mit der Momo Botan Sorte!! Das dürfte sie tatsächlich sein.
Schade das es heuer nichts mehr mit einer Blüte geworden ist, aber immerhin ist die Pflanze ansich ja super gewachsen, bei den letzten 8 Blättern ist immer eine Blüte nachgeschoben worden. Leider ist jetzt schon zu wenig Sonnenlicht zum Aufblühen vorhanden.
Wegen der Wassertemperatur wärs nicht, das ist beheizt auf 25°C. Auch die Umgebunstemperatur ist ok, steht in einem riesigen Glashaus auf einem Verkaufstisch, da ist es auch angenehm warm drin.
Macht aber nichts, jetzt gehts ab in den Winterschlaf! Ich werde morgen die Wasserheizung abdrehen. Dann stell ich sie noch raus ins Freie. 2 andere Kübel sind bereits draußen.
Und im Frühjahr werden die Geteilten Rhizome dann neu gepflanzt. Und zwar in einen 65L Betonbottich.
Hier noch ein Foto von vor über 4 Wochen damals noch zusammen mit "Tina" einer blauen tropischen Seerose.
Seither hat sie noch einige Blätter dazubekommen. Gedüngt wurde sie 3x mit Osmocote.


----------



## Kuni99 (27. Sep. 2012)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

Hallo Bernhard,

ich würde den Lotos nicht einfach so von 25 °C ins Freie stellen. Um die Überwinterungsrhizome zu bilden, braucht er schon etwas wärmer. Eine gute Idee wäre es, ihn 2-3 Tage draußen stehen zu lassen, damit die niedrigen Temperaturen die Bildung von Überwinterungsrhizomen auslösen. Danach braucht er dann aber noch 4 Wochen bei 15-20 °C, um die Rhizome bilden zu können. Wenn er in der Kälte stehen bleibt, werden die Rhizome sehr mickrig bzw. nicht richtig ausreifen.

Viele Grüße,
Kai


----------



## Wasserkatze (1. Okt. 2012)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

Hallo Kai, 

holst Du Deine Lotos jetzt schon rein?

bzw - wie gehts jetzt am besten weiter mit der Lotospflege? immerhin machen die Burschen noch Blätter, wenn auch nicht mehr so rasant wie noch vor ein paar Wochen 
meine beiden stehen windgeschützt im Minigewächshaus, sobald die Sonne scheint, wirds da noch richtig warm drin.


----------



## schgeo (14. Okt. 2012)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

Meine haben schon Mitte August aufgehört zu wachsen, Blätter sind auch fast alle schon braun. 
Ich lasse sie draußen stehen bis Dauerfrost angekündigt ist. (letztes Jahr Mitte November). Blätter weit oberhalb vom Wasser abgeschnitten, in den Keller rein, Wasser aufgefüllt (aber nicht bis über die Blattstängel) und dann schlafen lassen bis Mitte März.


----------



## Kuni99 (14. Okt. 2012)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

Hallo Dara,

mein Lotos steht das ganze Jahr im Foliengewächshaus. Ich habe in den Becken Terrarienheizungen installiert, damit kann ich bei starkem Frost das Durchfrieren verhindern. Es geht aber auch, die Kübel mit Luftpolsterfolie zu umwickeln. Eine doppelte Lage ist bis -10 °C frostsicher.
Das Blattwachstum endete bei mir vor etwa einem Monat.

Viele Grüße,
Kai


----------



## Wasserkatze (15. Okt. 2012)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

danke für eure Antworten! 

ich hatte schon vor, sie vor den ersten heftigen Frösten in den Keller zu räumen - letzten Winter war es hier ziemlich kalt, fast all meine Rosen (auch die Historischen) hat es geputzt 

hab gestern nachgeschaut, beide Planzen haben noch frische, unentrollte Blätter - sie wachsen zwar nicht mehr so rasant wie im Juli, aber ein bißl was geht anscheinend noch. soll mir recht sein - gibt mehr (und hoffentlich kräftigere) Rizome - und hoffentlich Blüten nächstes Jahr 
mal schaun, wie es den Mädels nächstes Wochenende geht, ob sich die Blätter noch entrollen oder nicht. gefrostet hat es hier noch nicht, die Brugmansien stehen auch noch draußen (weniger geschützt als die Lotosmädels)


----------



## Wasserkatze (10. Nov. 2012)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

Hallo ihr Lieben, 

ein paar Überwinterungsfragen:
Die Kübel stehen jetzt im Keller, allerdings - hat der eine Lotos noch Schwimmblätter - soll ich die absterben lassen, oder über die Wasseroberfläche ziehen, hochbinden (damit kein Wasser reinlaufen kann) und abschneiden?
was ist mit den abgestorbenen Pflanzenteilen im Wasser - besser rausräumen (Fäulnisvermeidung?) oder kann man die drin lassen?
braucht der Lotos, so lange noch ein bißl Grünes sichtbar ist, noch Licht, oder zieht er auch im Dunkeln ein? (ich habe sicherheitshalber die Pflanzlichtröhren mit Zeitschaltuhr darübergehängt)

Vielen lieben Dank!


----------



## Kuni99 (12. Nov. 2012)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

Hallo Dara,

das Licht kannst Du abschalten, das bringt nichts. Noch grüne Blätter dranlassen bis sie von selbst gelb und braun werden. Alles Abgestorbene entfernen. Das Wasser darf nicht faulig werden. Falls das passiert, Wasser austauschen und kleinen Aquarienbelüfter reinhängen bzw. einen Lüfter mit mehrern Ausgängen benutzen und einen Ausströmer pro Kübel verwenden. Ich hoffe der Keller ist kühl genug, über 10 °C ist nicht so gut.

Viele Grüße,
Kai


----------



## Wasserkatze (19. Nov. 2012)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

Hallo Kai, 

vielen Dank für Deine Antwort! 
hm, muß mal schaun, ich glaub, daß es schon wärmer als 10 Grad wird, da wird dann das Treppenhaus besser geeignet sein.
Ich hab jetzt erstmal vorbeugend ein bißchen Kaliumpermanganat ins Wasser, am Wochenende werde ich dann das abgestorbene Zeugs rausholen. Bislang riecht das Wasser noch OK.
Muß sowieso wegen der Aquarienheizstäbe (für den Frühling) mal einen Aquaristikladen überfallen, da frag ich dann gleich wegen der Lüfter.


----------



## Renato (30. Nov. 2012)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

Hallo alle zusammen 

Mir ist da eine Idee in den Sinn gekommen:

Neben dem dem Hobby Lotosblumen bin ich noch in der Aquaristik tätig.
In konventionellen Aquarien wird für guten Pflanzenwuchs ein spezieller Nährbodengrund eingebracht. Da dieser ja nicht faulen kann/darf und zusammen mit dem Langzeitdünger genug Nährstoffe hat, habe ich mir überlegt ob man den nicht auch für Lotosblumen verwenden kann?

Liebe Grüsse Renato


----------



## Kuni99 (30. Nov. 2012)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

Hallo Renato,

klar, das könnte funktionieren. Einfach mal ausprobieren!

Viele Grüße,
Kai


----------



## Renato (30. Nov. 2012)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

Dann ist ja gut 

Weil dan könnte ich dies als Ersatz für die Muttererde aus dem Garten verwenden. Ich möchte nämlich einen Momo Botan Minima für ins Zimmer. Und da wäre es schon ein bisschen unangenehm wenn da noch __ Würmer und Insekten rauskommen und durchs Zimmer krabbeln. :shock


----------



## Renato (19. Dez. 2012)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

Hallo! 

Kleine Frage am Rande:

Als ich vor dem Verräumen der Lotosblume die Stängel abschnitt lösten si:shockch ein paar sofort von dem Rhizom. deswegen habe ich alle die sich so leicht abziehen liessen entfernt. 1-2 b rauchten aber auch ein wehnig mehr Kraft. Nun habe ich Angst dass ich dadurch das Rhizom beschädigt habe  Könnte das sein?

Nennt mich paranoid, aber der Lotos ist mir seht wichtig und wenn er zu Grunde ging...

Liebe Grüsse Renato


----------



## Kuni99 (19. Dez. 2012)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

Hallo Renato,

die Blattstiele von diesem Jahr sollten sich noch nicht lösen, solche von letztem Jahr dagegen schon. Die Blattstiele sollten über Winter nie ganz entfernt werden, damit das Rhizom noch Luft bekommt.

Viele Grüße,
Kai


----------



## Nymphaion (24. Dez. 2012)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

Oh Renato,ich fürchte da hast Du etwas kaputt gemacht ...


----------



## Renato (31. Dez. 2012)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

:shock :shock :shock

Im Frühling mal sehen wie ernst die Lage ist.. und wenn nötig nachbestellen..


----------



## Wasserkatze (7. Jan. 2013)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

Hm...Werner, ich sabbere mich schon seit ein paar Tagen durch eure Shopseiten - kann man da ev. schon was vorbestellen? :beten


----------



## Nymphaion (8. Jan. 2013)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

Hallo Dara,

die Überarbeitung der Seite dauert (wie üblich) länger als erwartet. Unsere alte Software ist endgültig veraltet und der Provider hat uns dringend nahegelegt sie gegen eine modernere und leistungsfähigere zu ersetzen. Um nicht zweimal die Arbeit mit dem Aktualisieren der Bestände zu haben, passiert das erst wenn die neue Seite läuft - und sie läuft noch nicht. Jetzt ist das kommende Wochenende als Termin für den Start vorgesehen, Du musst also noch ein bisschen weitersabbern.


----------



## Wasserkatze (8. Jan. 2013)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

Hallo Werner, 

kein Problem, ich hab genug Taschentücher parat!  
(konkret ginge es mir um die Magnificent - da hat sich ja das Rhizom, das ich 2012 bekommen habe, standhaft geweigert, zu überleben. ich will die aber unbedingt haben *sabber*)

war heute mal wieder im Keller, die Mädels schlafen. Wasser riecht nicht, dürfte also OK sein. nächste Woche werd ich mal schaun, daß ich Aquarienstäbe auftreiben kann - ich plane schon das neue Kinderzimmer - und die bisherigen werden aufgemöbelt. dann wolln wir doch mal schaun, ob wir die Wärmesumme 2013 erreichen oder nicht  


an all jene, die Foliengewächshäuser verwenden: ist es normal, daß die Folie am Ende des Sommers dort, wo sie auf den Stangen aufgelegen hat, zwischen den Bändchen löcherig wird? angeblich soll das Zeug UV-beständig sein, aber die Realität sieht anders aus.
ich überlege noch, ob ich die Löcher klebe, sie lasse, wie sie sind oder mich nach etwas Stabilerem umsehe.


----------



## Nymphaion (8. Jan. 2013)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

Hallo Dara,

das ist nicht normal. Vermutlich liegt es am Weichmacher der Folie. Ich hab sowas auch schon erlebt, da wurde dann die Folie mit einem speziellen Klebestreifen an diesen Stellen überklebt.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (9. Jan. 2013)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*



Wasserkatze schrieb:


> an all jene, die Foliengewächshäuser verwenden: ist es normal, daß die Folie am Ende des Sommers dort, wo sie auf den Stangen aufgelegen hat, zwischen den Bändchen löcherig wird? angeblich soll das Zeug UV-beständig sein, aber die Realität sieht anders aus.
> ich überlege noch, ob ich die Löcher klebe, sie lasse, wie sie sind oder mich nach etwas Stabilerem umsehe.



Hi Dara

das löchrig werden wird sich wohl fortsetzten:beten. Began bei meinem auch erst an den Auflagepunkten am Gestänge und im 2. Jahr fielen dann nach und nach die einzelnen Felder zwischen dem Gewebebändern raus weil sie hart und spröde wurden (nix mit UV-Beständigkeit obwohl so angegeben). Im Herbst wars dann nur noch ein grünes Gewebegitter

MfG Frank


----------



## Kuni99 (9. Jan. 2013)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

Hallo,

also meine Beckmann-Folie wird nicht löchrig, auch nach 10 Jahren nicht. Aber die besteht auch aus einem Stück.

Ich habe gesehen, dass Werner die Kurotanibyakuren wieder anbietet und freue mich schon. Gefüllte Lotos-Sorten mag ich eigentlich nicht so aber diese ist einfach unglaublich.

Viele Grüße,
Kai


----------



## Kuni99 (10. Jan. 2013)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

@Renato:

Ich habe mich nun etwas eingehender mit Nährböden für Aquarien befasst. Diese bestehen entweder aus gebrannten Erdmischungen (z.B. ADA Amazonia) oder gebranntem Ton (z.B. JBL Manado). Es handelt sich immer um Granulate, damit durch im Boden wühlende Fische keine Trübungen im Aquarium verursacht werden. Von den Inhaltstoffen her wären die humushaltigen Erdmischungen für Lotos geeignet, da sie auch die Karbonathärte stark senken.. Lotos mag aber keine granulöse Bodenstruktur, sondern feines Sediment. Man müsste also einen Teil des Granulats zermahlen, um eine feinere Bodenstruktur hinzubekommen. Da die Preise für die Bodengranulate doch recht hoch sind (9l von den ADA Mischungen kosten um 40 Euro), bin ich mir nicht sicher, ob sich das lohnt.

Viele Grüße,
Kai


----------



## Annett (12. Jan. 2013)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

Hallo zusammen,

nur für den Fall, dass es nicht alle Lotos-Interessierten hier mitbekommen haben. 

*Morgen startet ab 20 Uhr unser Themenchatabend mit Werner Wallner zum Thema Lotos!*

Ihr seid alle herzlich eingeladen, daran teilzunehmen. 

Man liest sich.


----------



## Wasserkatze (14. Jan. 2013)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

Hallo ihr Lieben, 

ich konnte leider gestern abend nicht dabei sein, war auf einer Familienfeier.
gibts die Möglichkeit, das Chat-Logfile irgendwo nachzulesen? 
seit ein paar Tagen überlege ich, meinen Sämling auf zwei kleinere Kübel aufzuteilen...


hab heut zwei Heizstäbe besorgt, für die Aquarianer unter euch: JBL ProTemp S25. die Verkäuferin tat mir fast schon leid, weil sie zweimal zum Chef laufen mußte, da sie auf meine Fragen (fieses Ding, ich, den Stab nicht in ein Aquarium hängen zu wollen  ) keine Antwort wußte. nachdem wir die Haftung der Saugnäpfe auf einem Blumenübertopf überprüft haben, war alles klar und ich hab die Dinger mitgenommen.

ab wann darf man eigentlich damit beginnen, die Mädels aus dem Winterschlaf zu wecken? Ende Februar? dann hätte man März-Mai, um das Wasser schön kuschelig zu wärmen, ehe man die Mädels ins Freie stellt


----------



## Kuni99 (14. Jan. 2013)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

Hallo Dara,

ich pflanze meine Lotos Ende März um. Vorher reicht das Licht einfach nicht, um ihn zu starten. Man müsste zusätzlich beleuchten. Das ist aufwändig und rechnet sich nicht.

Viele Grüße,
Kai


----------



## Wasserkatze (17. Jan. 2013)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

@Kuni

danke für den Hinweis mit Beckmann - ich klicke mich gerade durch deren HP. von der Größe her würd mir das da -> klick gefallen. da passen 2 Mörtelkübel und ein bißl Kleinkram rein 

hat jemand Erfahrung mit diesem Modell? kann man das auf der Terrasse aufstellen? (sprich: ohne Verankerung im Boden)

@Werner

danke ebenfalls für den Hinweis mit der Reperatur-Klebefolie. wäre natürlich die günstigere Variante zum Hohlkammergewächshaus, wobei ich mal vermute, daß ein Hohlkammergewächshaus nicht so windgefährdet ist (Mein Folienhaus hats 3 mal umgeweht diesen Sommer, trotz der Spannschnüre)


BTW: hier gabs heute 30cm Schnee - freu mich voll, alles weich und weiß (Öffifahrer )


----------



## Nymphaion (17. Jan. 2013)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

Bei uns steht ein 16qm-Haus von Beckmann. Das ist sogar mit uns umgezogen und hat schon über zehn Jahre auf dem Buckel. Meine Mutter hat früher drin ihre Tomaten gezogen, und heute benutzt es ihre Freundin. 

Bei uns weht der Wind wirklich heftig. Ständig __ fliegen leere Mörtelwannen durch die Gegend und einmal hat es sogar ein großes Blech (so um die 2 qm) bis in den Bach geweht. Das Beckmann-Haus hält stand. Einziges Manko sind die Dachfenster, bzw. deren Befestigung. Bei Sturm sind schon mehrmals diese Fenster davongeflogen. Sie waren dann nie kaputt, wir konnten sie einsammeln und wieder in die Befestigung stecken.


----------



## Kuni99 (18. Jan. 2013)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

Hallo Dara,

sicher ist dieses Anzuchthäuschen geeignet, aber muss es gleich so edel sein? Stegdoppelplatten sind halt teuer. Wegen der Befestigung hat Beckmann sicher eine patente Lösung, aber im Zweifel einfach nachfragen. Auch Gewächshäuser, die eigentlich Erdanker haben, lassen sich auf Terrassen befestigen. Ich habe rund um mein Folienhaus Rasenkantsteine gestellt und es mit diesen verschraubt - da weht nix weg. Außer der Fenster, wenn sie nicht gesichert sind, das kann ich bestätigen.

Viele Grüße,
Kai


----------



## Wasserkatze (18. Jan. 2013)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

danke, Werner! 

@ Kai
das Problem, das ich nach dem Sichten etlicher Internetseiten bezüglich Gewächshäuser in dieser Größe habe: man hat nur die Wahl zwischen Folienhaus (bzw Reperaturband) oder edel. was eine Preisdifferenz von gut 250 Euro ausmacht, aber nachdem ich mich so sehr über das kaputtgehende Folienhaus geärgert habe ... hm.
Beckmann war übrigens so lieb und hat mir auf meine Anfrage hin eine Aufbauanleitung mit allen benötigten Daten gemailt 
jetzt muß ich mal vorsichtig beim Eigentümer anfragen, ob ich die Terrasse anbohren darf 
naja, mal schaun. 
vielleicht kleb ich auch einfach nur mein bisheriges Häuschen. oder ich besorge mir anständige Folie und kleb mir daraus eine Ersatzfolie.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (18. Jan. 2013)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

Hi,

so, nach nun 5 Jahren werde ich es dieses Jahr auch mal wieder mit Nelumbo- Ausaaten versuchen
Habe gerade ein paar Sämereien bestellt. Neben 4 Paulownia-Arten sind da auch Nelumbo lutea und Nelumbo nucifera dabei

Irgendwann sollte es ja mal klappen die Sämlinge übern 2. Winter zu bekommen

MfG Frank


----------



## Wasserkatze (20. Jan. 2013)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*



hab gerade Euren neuen Shop heimgesucht!


----------



## schgeo (6. Feb. 2013)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

Langsam kribbelts schon wieder im Finger. Wird Zeit das es warm wird. Jetzt noch meine Bilanzbuchhalterprüfung machen und dann danach gehts los mit der Saison 2013.


----------



## schgeo (7. Apr. 2013)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

Einer meiner 3 Lotos-Töpfe habe ich gestern geteilt.
Keine große Ausbeute an Rhizomen. Nur 4 Stk. kamen raus. Die beiden weiteren Töpfe lasse ich und werde ich nicht Teilen. Ab wann muss gedüngt werden? Jetzt gleich sofort wenn ich sie in Licht bringe oder erst wenn der Austrieb begonnen hat?

Und dann darf`s endlich mal warm werden!


----------



## Kuni99 (7. Apr. 2013)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

Hallo,

vier Rhizome aus einem Topf ist doch gar nicht schlecht. Düngen soll man erst, wenn sich die Blätter entwickeln, so wie bei anderen Pflanzen auch.

Viele Grüße,
Kai


----------



## mani2 (8. Apr. 2013)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

So nun ist es soweit,morgen kommen meine 4 Gewächshaus,da ist es jetzt warm genug.
Meine tropischen Seerosen sind schon drin in 26° warmen Wasser


----------



## Renato (11. Apr. 2013)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

Hallo alle zusammen! 

Bald zieht ja endlich der Frühling ein und meine Lotosblume kann auch wieder nach draussen
da ich letztes jahr vor der Winterruhe den Fehler gemacht habe dass ich bei ihr die Stängel (welche allerdings schon leicht angefault waren) ausgerissen habe und ich mir nicht sicher bin ob er das überlebt hat, werde ich ihn umtopfen. Da ich letztes Jahr nach dem Eintopfen durch das viele Bücken beim Erden Schaufeln recht Rückenschmerzen hatte, wollte ich fragen ob es da nicht Alternativen gibt? Es wird doch bestimmt auch ungedüngte Gartenerde ohne Torf angeboten?

Mit freundlichen Grüssen 

Renato


----------



## Christine (11. Apr. 2013)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

Kauf Dir doch eine große Schaufel mit Stiel, dann geht das Schaufeln ratzfatz.


----------



## Renato (11. Apr. 2013)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

*Edit*

Ich habe vorhin die Lotosblume ausgetopft und siehe da: Sie hat überlebt! 
Nicht nur das, sie hat sich auch sehr stark vermehrt. 5 starke Rhizome konnte ich ernten welche jetzt in einem Kübel voll Wasser im Keller zwischenlagern. Eines davon wird noch diese Woche eingetopft, die anderen gebe ich ab.

Bei einem der Rhizome konnte ich das "Ende" nicht finden. deshalb habe ich von der Spitze aus 3 "Würste" abgezählt und dann nach einer Einschnührung abgeschnitten. War das so richtig? die Stelle wo ich es durchgeschnitten habe war ungefähr fingerdick.

Und jetzt nochmal zur Erde^^ 
Es heisst ja man soll keine spezielle Wasserpflanzenerde verwenden, da diese durch den enthaltenen Torf zu sauer ist. Doch was ist mit dieser? Sie hat einen PH Wert von ca. 7,0  also Neutral:

Ricoter Wasserpflanzenerde
PH-Wert (Wasser) ca. 7,0
Gute Nährtsoffspeicherung dank hohem Tonanteil

Zusammensetzung:

20% Vol. Sand
25% Vol. Landerde mit hohem Tonanteil
25% Vol. Kompost
30% Vol. Torf


Liebe Grüsse Renato


----------



## Ferdinand (11. Apr. 2013)

hallo ich werde heute mein __ Lotos in den Wintergarten stellen.

 Wie soll man düngen, wenn die Blätter am austreiben sind? ( wo,  wie tief,...)

hab nämlich angst die Rhizome mit den Düngekegel zu verletzen?


----------



## Nymphaion (11. Apr. 2013)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

Hoi Renato,

in der Erde ist immer noch ein Anteil von 30% Torf. Das Problem ist, dass Torfsubstrate zwar auf einen pH-Wert um den Neutralpunkt eingestellt sind, aber sie können das auf die Dauer im nassen Zustand nicht halten. Je länger das Substrat unter Wasser ist, desto mehr sinkt der pH-Wert ab. Der Ton kann das eine Zeitlang ausgleichen, aber nicht ewig. Wenn Dir das Schaufeln zu schwer ist, dann besorg Dir lieber Sand und Tonmehl und misch das 2:1, das gibt ein besseres Substrat für den Lotos als ein Torfkultursubstrat.


----------



## Nymphaion (11. Apr. 2013)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

Hallo Ferdinand,

zum Düngen musst Du Deine Finger verwenden, dann gibt es keine Verletzungen am Rhizom. In einiger Entfernung zu den austreibenden Blättern bohrst Du mit dem Zeigefinger ein Loch in den Boden. Dabei spürst Du sofort ob Du ein Rhizom berührst oder nicht. Falls ein Rhizom da ist, probier es an einer anderen Stelle nochmal. In das gebohrte Loch kann Du dann einen Düngekegel schieben. So verteilst Du die Düngekegel möglichst gleichmäßig über den ganzen Topf.


----------



## Renato (12. Apr. 2013)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

Vielen Dank Werner!

Kaum ist ein Problem gelöst kommt auch schon das nächste:

Ich habe heute alle Gartencenter abgeklappert aber nirgends habe ich Osmocote gefunden. Deshalb habe ich Hauert Tardit Düngekegel für __ Kübelpflanzen genommen. Gehen die auch?

Liebe Grüsse Renato


----------



## Nymphaion (13. Apr. 2013)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

Hoi Renato,

auf der Verpackung der Düngekegel muss es eine 3- oder 4-stellige Zahl geben die durch Bindestriche getrennt ist, etwa so: 6-5-6. Ganz toll ist es wenn auch der Anteil Magnesium angegeben ist. Anhand dieser Zahl kann ich beurteilen ob der Dünger geeignet ist.


----------



## Renato (13. Apr. 2013)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

Hallo! 

Auf der Verpackung steht folgendes:

NPK (+Mg). 14-8-11 (+1,2)

Liebe Grüsse Renato


----------



## Renato (13. Apr. 2013)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

Soo.. ich habe den Tardit und den Osmocote mal verglichen und bin zum Schluss gekommen dass der Tardit ähnlich dosiert ist wie der Osmocote. 
Deshalb habe ich das Rhizom auf gut Glück mal gepflanzt.
die Erde stammt aus einem alten Blumenbeet, welches seit Jahren nicht mehr gepflegt wurde und ich annehme dass sie ungedüngt ist. 
die Erde wurde So hoch eingefüllt wie die Hand lang ist. 
Der Kübel steht jetzt an einer Südseite des Hauses.


----------



## Wasserkatze (15. Apr. 2013)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

hab heute meine beiden auch aus dem Keller hochgeschleppt (Brüderle hat geholfen )
jetzt habe ich das Wasser gewechselt, warte, bis es sich beruhigt hat - dann hänge ich in den nächsten Tagen die Aquarienheizstäbe rein. die Kübel stehen zwar im Wohnzimmer, aber letztes Jahr habe ich ein paarmal das Thermometer reingehängt und es hatte grad mal 19 Grad. geblüht hat da nix. Zicken. 

Werner, gibts schon einen Versandtermin für die Bestellungen? (hab grad geschaut, bei meiner ist Bestellstatus "Bestellung wurde noch nicht bearbeitet")

Erde ist jedenfalls schon gesiebt und einmatschbereit


----------



## Renato (15. Apr. 2013)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

Viel Erfolg dieses Jahr! 

Ich habe die Erde nicht gesiebt.. hat jetzt zwar ein paar Steine drin, aber ich dachte mir dass sie in der Natur ja auch nicht so verwöhnt wird.. 


Grüsse Renato


----------



## Wasserkatze (17. Apr. 2013)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

mir gehts beim Sieben gar nicht so sehr um die Steinderl, sondern eher um Regenwürmer und Wurzelstückchen 
erstere sollen nicht absaufen, letztere nicht zu faulen anfangen.

hab mir übrigens so ein Folienklebeband für meine löchrige Gewächshausfolie gekauft...werd das demnächst mal flicken. hat ja noch Zeit, bis die Lotossen ins Freie dürfen


----------



## Wasserkatze (19. Apr. 2013)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

heute ist das Päckchen wohlbehalten angekommen - vielen lieben Dank, Werner!


----------



## Ferdinand (20. Apr. 2013)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

Hallo

Vielen dank Werner für die schnelle und gute Antwort. Vielen lieben Danke
und Entschuldigung für meinen verspäteten dank :/

Ich wollte fragen, ob man meinen Lotos jetzt noch teilen kann? 
Er hat schon ein paar Blattansätze und an zwei Stellen schiebt er schon Blätter aus dem Wasser.
Er ist zwar erst letztes Jahr gepflanzt worden aber der Kübel, in dem er sitzt, sieht ziemlich verbraucht aus und es bildet sich immer ein Teppich aus Bläschen an der Wasseroberfläche, was zur Optik nicht gerade beiträgt.
 Evtl. sind die Bläschen auch ein Zeichen von Faulprozessen im Substrat  diese Blasen weißt er seit dem ersten Tag auf.


Hier ein Bild dazu:
 

Und hier die Bilder meiner anderen Stars:

Nelumbo Nucifera
 
Nelumbo Penelope


----------



## Nymphaion (20. Apr. 2013)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

Hallo Ferdinand,

Dein Lotos lässt sich noch teilen, allerdings musst Du besonders aufpassen dass die Triebe nicht abbrechen. Deswegen würde ich nur vorsichtig auswaschen und den Kübel nicht stürzen (da liegt das Rhizom dann kopfüber und alle Triebe brechen zwangsläufig ab), sondern den ganzen Ballen vorsichtig seitlich hinausgleiten lassen. Wenn das Rhizom dann richtig rum auf dem Boden liegt, kannst Du die noch verbliebene Erde ausspülen.


----------



## Wasserkatze (24. Apr. 2013)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

bei meinen beiden Überwinterungslotossen regt sich was 
mein Sämling treibt bereits frische Blätter, Rhin Nyoren schiebt die Blätter weiter, die sie im Herbst angefangen hat - werden sich zwar nicht entfalten, weil der Blatteil selbst braun ist, aber der Stengel ist saftig grün
geteilt hab ich sie dieses Jahr noch nicht - ich wollte erst abwarten, ob sie es überhaupt über den Winter schaffen. war ja das erste Mal.
die frisch getopfte Magnificent schiebt auch schon brav 3 Blätter 

alle 3 Lotosse stehen jetzt im Wohnzimmer, haben Aquarienheizstäbe drin und sind mit Frischhaltefolie abgedeckt (hilft ebenfalls, die Temperatur zu halten, zugleich Verdunstungsschutz)


----------



## Wasserkatze (24. Apr. 2013)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

btw - Werner, euer Lotos-Katalog ist traumhaft schön geworden!


----------



## phi1618 (25. Apr. 2013)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

hi,

ich hatte letzes Jahr die Lotos in den Schwimmteich gegeben. Sie hatten alle wunderbar geblüht. Jetzt zeigt sich hie und da auch schon die ersten Blattspitzen. Scheint als ob sie überlebt haben.
Fotos kommen sobald die ersten Blätter da sind.

LG 

Phi


----------



## Yin (25. Apr. 2013)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

Hallo zusammen,
bin absoluter Neuling in Sachen __ Lotus
Habe mir eine Nelumbo `Charles Thomas` - Lotosblume bei Nymphaion gekauft und sie wird jetzt geliefert.
Eigentlich wollte ich sie bei mir in en Teich einbringen, aber vor lauter lesen und Tips hier im Forum doch für die Kübelvariante entschieden.
Nun steh ich aber trotzdem aufm Schlauch und zwar,
wenn ich den Kübel ca. 20-30 cm im Teich stellen würde, wo er, falls die Sonne sich blicken lässt, den ganzem Tag Sonne hat (pure Südseite mein Garten) würde der Lotus dort einen guten Platz haben?
bzw. würde das Wasser im Kübel wärmer als im Teich?
mein Teich hat ca. 7-8000 Liter Wasser.
Würde das funktionieren, möchte ja auch das er blüht.
Winterplätzchen hätte ich schon, das wäre kein Problem.

Bedanke mich schon mal vorher, für gute und nette Tips.

mfg
Yin


----------



## Nymphaion (25. Apr. 2013)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

Hallo Yin,

in den Teich gestellt wird der Kübel nicht wärmer als der Teich, weil Du einen Austausch mit dem Wasser des Teichs hast. Stell den Kübel in diesem Jahr auf die Terrasse lass den Lotos wachsen. Wenn Du im nächsten Frühling den Lotos teilst, hast Du ziemlich sicher wenigstens zwei Rhizome. Dann kannst Du eines davon in den Teich pflanzen und das andere wieder in einen Kübel. Wenn es im Teich funktioniert, kannst Du im Folgejahr alles in den Teich pflanzen und hast nichts dabei riskiert.


----------



## Ferdinand (25. Apr. 2013)

Vielen Dank Werner  ich habe mich entschieden ihn dieses Jahr doch noch nicht zuteilen, weil ich dieses Jahr mal eine üppige Blühte haben möchte. Obwohl es jetzt eh zu spät ist, macht es einen Unterschied ob der __ Lotos gut seinem Topf eingewachsen ist oder kommt es nur auf die Rhizom Anzahl an?  Btw. stößt der Lotos alle  Wurtzel im Winter ab?


----------



## Yin (25. Apr. 2013)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

Hallo Werner,

danke für die Info,
aber der Kübel würde nicht unter Wasser stehen, sondern nur mit Boden und das ca. 20cm, hab noch mal nachgemessen, also würde da kein Wasseraustausch sein.
Denke mal das ich deine Variante vorziehe, aber ich bin auch ein naja ungeduldiger Typ in solchen Sachen
Wenn es klappen sollte und der __ Lotus blühen sollte, lade ich mal ein Bild hoch.

ciao
Yin


----------



## Nymphaion (25. Apr. 2013)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

Hallo Ferdinand,

viele Rhizome sind eher schlecht, weil sich aus jedem eine neue Pflanze entwickelt und diese sich gegenseitig die Nahrung wegnehmen. Wenn Du viele Blüten haben willst, dann brauchst eine Pflanze und die muss optimal ernährt sein.

Lotos verliert im Winter tatsächlich alle Wurzeln, aber ich vermute Du meinst etwas anderes. Die Wurzeln sind die fadenartigen Gebilde an den Knoten der Rhizome. Wenn sie im Frühling neu austreiben sind sie weiß, die vom Vorjahr sind schwarz und tot.


----------



## Wasserkatze (25. Apr. 2013)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

hab mal ein Foto vom letzten Jahr angehängt - so sahen die Wurzeln knapp 3 Wochen nach dem Eintopfen aus. (Rhin Nyoren)

ich finde, es sieht nach Schnurrbarthaaren aus 


mein Sämling (Arbeitsname "Ria"), das kleine Monster, hat heute im Laufe des Tages (innerhalb von ca. 11 Stunden) 3cm Blattstiel geschoben :shock


----------



## Kuni99 (26. Apr. 2013)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

Hallo Yin,

Deine Idee, den Kübel nur halb in den Teich zu stellen, hat Vor- und Nachteile. Bei schönem Wetter wird das Wasser wärmer als im Teich, aber nicht ganz so warm wie auf der Terrasse. Ein Überhitzen des Kübels würde verhindert (Lotos mag nicht mehr als 30 °C Wassertemperatur und die sind schnell erreicht, wenn der Kübel den ganzen Tag in der Sonne steht.).
Bei kühlem und regnerischem Wetter allerdings kühlt der Kübel im Teich sehr schnell aus, weil es hineinregnen kann und das mag Lotos gar nicht. Auf der Terrasse steht er geschützter und kühlt nicht so schnell aus. Insgesamt halte auch ich die Terrassenvariante für die sicherere. Aber Du solltest auf die Temperatur achten und den Kübel gegebenenfalls schattieren. Wenn der Lotos viele Stehblätter bekommen hat, übernehmen diese das Schattieren und es besteht keine Gefahr des Überhitzens mehr.

Viele Grüße,
Kai


----------



## Ferdinand (28. Apr. 2013)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

Nachmals danke Werner!

Wenn das so ist, möchte ich euch was fragen: 
Was macht ihr alle 1-3 Jahre mit euren Rhizomen, denn es kommen doch sicherlich 3-8 Rhizome pro Lotoskübel beim Teilen raus? 
Verschenkt ihr die oder pflanzt ihr alle neu ? 

Wenn meine Bestellung von Werner ankommt, werde ich dieses Jahr 5 verschiedene Lotosblumen besitzen. Selbst wenn ich in 2 Jahren aus jeder nur 4 Rhizome erhalte sind das immer noch 20 Kübel, die ich zuverstauen hätte.  Wie löst ihr das Problem ?

Im Anhang Bilder


----------



## mani2 (28. Apr. 2013)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

Hallo Ferdinand

Vor der Frage stehe ich nächstes Jahr auch.
Hab hier 4 am sprießen,die Pulchra hab ich jetzt 2 Jahre die anderen erst 1 Jahr.
Für mehr als 4 habe ich keinen Platz,also ich werde mal schauen ob sie jemand hier gebrauchen kann.
Ansonsten ist auf den Komposthaufen immer Platz,das würde mir aber weh tun


----------



## Wasserkatze (30. Apr. 2013)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

die gleiche Frage hab ich mir auch schon gestellt 
nächstes Jahr werde ich wohl ein paar Rhizome abgeben müssen...wegwerfen werd ich sie sicher nicht.

aber jetzt wart ich erstmal ab, wie sie sich dieses Jahr machen - im Vergleich zum letzten Jahr haben sie dieses Jahr Aquarienheizstäbe im Wasser - letztes Jahr hat nämlich noch nix geblüht.


----------



## Nymphaion (1. Mai 2013)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

Wenn der Lotos überall so gut wächst werde ich arbeitslos. Ich werd wohl wieder ein paar neue Sorten anbieten müssen ...


----------



## Ferdinand (4. Mai 2013)

Ich glaub du muss dir trotzdem da keine Sorgen machen xD.  Aber was macht ihr gegen grünes Wasser in eurem Lotoskübel? Welche Unterpflanze verwendet ihr?


----------



## Nymphaion (4. Mai 2013)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

Grünes Wasser im Lotoskübel gibt es nur ganz kurze Zeit bis der Lotos in die Gänge kommt. Danach bedeckt er den Kübel so vollständig, dass Unterwasserpflanzen keine Chance zum Überleben haben. Wir haben zeitweise Wasserhyazinthen, Muschelblumen und Salvinien in die Töpfe gesetzt, aber das war nicht gut. Die haben dann dem Lotos zuviel Nährstoffe genommen und durch die Beschattung sein Wachstum behindert. Wir leben jetzt zwei Wochen mit dem grünen Wasser und wissen dass es danach schlagartig klar wird.


----------



## Torlif (6. Mai 2013)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

Hallo, 

ich habe mich neu in diesem Forum angemeldet, da ich seit 14 Tagen auch stolzer Besitzer eines Lotos bin. 

Ich wollte es mal mit einem Rhizom in einem 65 l Kübel probieren. 

Direkt nach Erhalt vor ca. 14 Tagen (wg. des kalten Winters) wurde das Rhizom in den vorbereiteten Kübel gesetzt. Anfänglich konnte man dem ersten Blatt beim wachsen quasi 
zusehen. Allerdings steht dieses Blatt immer noch über dem Wasser, neigt sich zur Sonne und macht seit 7 Tagen keine Anstalten sich aufzurollen. 

Ist das normal?

Weiterhin habe ich an der Stelle an der die Wurzel wohl nach unten wächst irgenwie nen weissen Belag, woher kommt das wohl? 

Der Kübel steht unter einem Vordach auf der Südseite unseres L-Bungalows allso sehr geschützt. Ich hab daran gedacht den Kübel auf einen Möbelhunt zu stellen, damit ich ihn bei Sonne rausrollen und bei Wind und Regen reinrollen kann. 
Verträgt der Lotos den Standortwechsel?

Die Wassertemperatur fällt aufgrund eines kleinen Heizstabs nicht unter 18 Grad. Nachts wird der ganze Bottich abgedeckt. In der Mittagssonne werden z.Zt. leicht 28 Grad Wassertemperatur erreicht. 

Hoffe auf Eueren Zuspruch! 

Viele Grüße!
Sebastian


----------



## Nymphaion (9. Mai 2013)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

Hallo Sebastian,

mach doch bitte ein Bild von dem Lotos und stell es hier ein.


----------



## mani2 (9. Mai 2013)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

Hallo Werner

Schadet es den Lotos wenn man ein paar Blätter abschneidet ?
Es soll kein Wasser rein laufen am Stengel soviel weiß ich.
Meine Pulchra treibt gerade sehr viele Schwimmblätter,die liegen teils 4 fach übereinander so das ich Sorge habe die Blüte hat es schwer durchzukommen.


Viele Grüße

Manfred


----------



## Torlif (9. Mai 2013)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

Hallo, 

könnt ich vielleicht ein paar Schwimmblätter abbekommen? 

Meiner sieht leider so aus...

 

Ich hab irgendwie das Gefühl das Blatt wächst und will unbedingt 
flüchten.

Und von unten passiert gar nix! 

Viele Grüße
Sebastian


----------



## mani2 (9. Mai 2013)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

Hallo Sebastian


Würde dir gerne welche abgeben,die Pulchra schießt ganz schön ins Kraut 
Sie und die 3 anderen haben es aber auch schön warm neben den Tropischen Seerosen.


----------



## Nymphaion (9. Mai 2013)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

Hallo Mani,

es schadet absolut nicht wenn sich die Schwimmblätter übereinander schieben. Sie verschwinden sowieso bald wenn sich die Stehblätter gebildet haben. Jetzt sind sie Kraftwerke der Pflanze und je mehr davon arbeiten, desto besser ist es.


----------



## schgeo (20. Mai 2013)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

Dieses Jahr hab ich kein Glück..... Zum 2. Mal vom Hagel innerhalb 2 Wochen heimgesucht worden....
Gut das die ersten Stehblätter noch nicht geöffnet waren.


----------



## mani2 (21. Mai 2013)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

Hallo

So schaute es bei mir aus vor 2 Tagen,also ohne Gewächshaus ist das nix in unseren "arktischen Breitengraden"!.
Kann ich nur wärmstens empfehlen,das hält auch die Eiskörner von oben ab.
Rechne bald mit der ersten Blüte so wie sich die Pulchra entwickelt hat.
Schöne Blüte,sie entfaltet sich halt in größeren Höhen 
Die anderen 3 im Vordergrund brauchen noch etwas.


----------



## schgeo (21. Mai 2013)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

Hallo mani,

so ein Gewächshaus ist schon genial. 

Passt jetzt nicht ganz hier her: Aber das Becken mit den Seerosen ist ja auch spitze. Sind das tropische. Wurden die durchkultiviert? Wie wird das Becken geheizt?


----------



## mani2 (21. Mai 2013)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

Hallo

Ja das sind __ tropische Seerosen,hatte ich diesen Winter aber ins Einmachglas geschickt 
Ende März wieder eingepflanzt,leider haben es auch ein paar nicht übern Winter geschafft.
Heizen kann ich das Wasser übern einen Holzofen der auch meine Werkstatt heizt,die letzten 3 Wochen war das aber nicht mehr nötig da reicht ein wenig Sonne am Tag um das Wasser auf 25° zu halten.Bei den Stegplatten sollte man aber nicht sparen,bin da in die vollen gegangen.
Die Kombination tropische Seerosen und Lotos ist ganz günstig,das warme Wasser lässt nachts die Temperaturen nicht so tief sinken. 
Das Wetter in diesen Frühjahr ist schon sehr bescheiden,mit Gewächshaus ist das aber nicht so schlimm.Geht halt leider nicht bei jeden Pflanzenliebhaber.


----------



## axel (22. Mai 2013)

*AW: Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

Hallo Lotosfreunde 

vor 4 Wochen hab ich von Werner die von mir bestellte Lotoswurzel der Sorte " Joyfull Eyes "
geliefert bekommen.
Ich wollt Euch mal mein Versuch vorstellen so einen Lotos in  "Hydrokultur"  zu halten .
Das bedeutet ich benutze kein Substrat wie Lehm oder Sand . 
Gedüngt wird der Lotos mit mineralischen Düngekegeln.  
Zur Zeit befindet der Lotos sich noch im Haus an meinem Südfenster . 
Draußen ist es ja noch ziemlich Kalt und Verregnet .

Ich werd Euch mal die Entwicklungsstadien meines Lotos an Fotos zeigen, da man es ja sonst nicht so gut im Substrat sieht. 

Nach 1 1/2 Wochen  hat sich das erste Lotosblatt entfaltet .

Nach 2  1/  Wochen war das 2. Lotosblatt  da .


  


und es haben sich am  Austrieb  des ersten Blattes Wurzeln gebildet 

 

Jetzt nach 4 Wochen ist das 3. Lotosblatt vor dem entfalten 

 

Blatt 4 und 5 treiben schon am Anfang der Wurzel und am Ende aus

Am Austrieb des 2. Blattes haben sich wieder Wurzeln gebildet 

 

Ich bin schon gespannt wie der Lotos sich entwickelt.
Vor allem nach dem wie vielen Blättern dann die ersten Blütenblätter kommen .

Erste Erfahrungen die ich gemacht hab das sich die Blätter bei Sonnenschein entfalten.
Bei trüben Wetter tut sich da nix.

lg 
axel


----------



## Kuni99 (22. Mai 2013)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

Hallo Axel,

sei jetzt bitte nicht enttäuscht, aber das kann nicht funktionieren. Lotos braucht ein Substrat. So verkürzen sich die Internodien immer weiter, jedes neue Blatt wird kleiner als das vorherige. Stehblätter und Blüten entwickeln sich nur, wenn die Wurzeln sich verankern können. Pflanze ihn bitte schnell ein, sonst war es das.

Viele Grüße,
Kai


----------



## axel (22. Mai 2013)

*AW: Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

Hallo Kai

Vielen Dank für Deinen Rat 
Was schlägst Du mir als Substrat für meinen Lotos vor ?

lg 
axel


----------



## Kuni99 (22. Mai 2013)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

Hallo Axel,

ungedüngte und fein durchgesiebte Gartenerde ist prima, es sei denn sie ist total sandig oder zu tonig-lehmig. Dann musst Du entsprechend Lehm oder feinen Sand (Kehrsand zum Verfugen ist gut geeignet) zumischen. Als Pflanzgefäß eignen sich 40-, 65-, oder 90-Liter Mörtelkübel, die zu 2/3 bis 3/4 befüllt werden. In das untere Drittel der eingefüllten Erde kommt ein Langzeitdünger (z.B. Osmocote). Wie Lotos gepflanzt wird, wird in dem Nymphaion-Fersehbeitrag (auf YouTube verfügbar) sehr gut gezeigt.

Viele Grüße,
Kai


----------



## mani2 (22. Mai 2013)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

Hallo

Interessantes Experiment aber wohl doch nicht zielführend.
Ich verwende für __ Lotus und Seerosen die Erde von Maulwurfshügeln,ist jetzt aber wohl zu spät.
Hier haben die Bauern sie jedenfalls schon eingeebnet.
Erde aus den Garen geht sicher auch wenn kein Mist oder Kompost dabei ist.
Würde mich mal interessieren wo Werner seine Erde her hat,der braucht wohl andere Mengen 


Tschüs


Manfred


----------



## axel (22. Mai 2013)

*AW: Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

Hallo Kai 

Danke für Deinen Rat 
In so einem Substrat hab ich dieses Jahr schon meine Seerosen umgepflanzt . 
Bin schon gespannt wie die Seerosen sich dieses Jahr entwickeln .:beten
Hast Du auch einen Lotos in Deinem Garten ? Wenn ja, wie weit hat er sich bis heut entwickelt ?

lg 
axel


----------



## Kuni99 (23. Mai 2013)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

Hallo Axel,

meine Lotos stehen in einem kleinen Foliengewächshaus und ich hoffe, dass sie diese Kälteperiode unbeschadet überstehen. Die ersten Schwimmblätter sind da, aber noch keine Stehblätter.

Viele Grüße,
Kai


----------



## Ferdinand (26. Mai 2013)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

Hallo

Zum Substrat kann ich empfehlen: 
Betonit plus feinen gewaschenen Sand im Mischverhältnis 1:3. 

Tipp: Zum Zusammenmischen noch ein Teil Wasser hinzugeben und als Grunddüngung Urgesteinsmehl

Vorteil man erhält eine sehr hohe Reinheit, ohne organische Verunreinigungen, und eine gute Reproduzierbarkeit, wenig Streuung in der Qualität.

Nur der Preis ist etwas höher mit ca. 0,30 € pro Liter.


----------



## gechito (13. Juni 2013)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

Liebes Forum,
bin stolzer Besitzer eines Grand Slam mit immerhin vier Schwimmblaettern. Die Pflanze waechst im Moertelkuebel bei voller Sonne und da.sind wir auch schon bei meinem.Dilemma: die Wassertemperatur steigt regelmaessig auf 35 C an, aber Beschatten haelt die Pflanze vom bluehen ab. Habt ihr einen guten Tipp fuer mich? Oder sind 35 C eh kein Problem?
Gruesse aus der sonnigen Pfalz!
Gechito


----------



## mani2 (13. Juni 2013)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

Meine Pulchra im Gewächshaus steht auch gut warm.
Werner sagte mal über 40° wirds kritisch,sollte man aufpassen.
Wenn deine draußen steht und sie Sonne auf den Mörtelkübel brennt würde ich mal was drum rum machen was nicht schwarz ist um unnötiges aufheizen zu dämpfen.
Bei meiner Pulchra steht die erste Blüte so auf 1,8 m Höhe und dürfte kurz vorm aufblühen sein,die zweite treibt gerade aus


----------



## gechito (14. Juni 2013)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

Danke fuer deine Antwort! Der Moerteleimer ist von einer Holzpalisade verblendet.Wer weiss wie heiss das sonst geworden waere.  Kann mir irgendjemand hier die geeigneten Temperaturbereiche und die Grenzwerte nennen? Und auch, wie ihr die Temperaturen in diesen Bereichen haltet?
Danke!


----------



## schgeo (14. Juni 2013)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

Langsam wird's endlich wieder mal Warm hier. Meine Lotos stehen seit Mitte April im Freiland auf freier Fläche und trotz des Mist-Wetters kommt die erste Blüte. Hätte ich nicht damit gerechnet.

Gruß aus dem trockenen Teil von Deggendorf


----------



## Nymphaion (15. Juni 2013)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

Für die Temperaturobergrenze gibt es eine ganz einfache Antwort: mehr als 41,3 ° C. Das ist die Temperatur ab der ein Fieber tödlich werden kann, denn das Eiweiß in den Zellen fängt an auszuflocken. Das ist bei Pflanzen nicht anders als beim Menschen.

Wir haben nach jahrelanger intensiver Forschung ein Gerät zur Begrenzung des Temperaturanstiegs in Lotoskübeln entwickelt:

 

Wir nennen es 'Lotostemperaturbegrenzer' oder kurz 'LoTeBe'. An heissen Tagen empfehlen wir die Anwendung am frühen Morgen, an sehr heißen Tagen muss man die Behandlung gegebenenfalls wiederholen. Wir füllen jeweils 20 - 30 Liter Kühlflüssigkeit ein.

Vorsicht! Es sind Plagiate auf dem Markt, die unter dem Namen 'Gartenschlauch' bzw. 'kaltes Wasser' gehandelt werden!


----------



## Lucy79 (15. Juni 2013)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

*lol*
  Habt Ihr kein Patent drauf?



ach so.. ne Frage...  Ihr versendet auch Lotossamen, kostet da der Versand auch 6,90?  und wie zieht man die auf?


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (16. Juni 2013)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

Hi Susanne,

Lotossamen sind zwar sehr leicht zum keimen zu bringen, jedoch ist die weiter Aufzucht scheinbar nicht ganz so einfach. Ich habe auch schon 3 erfolglose Versuche hinter mir

Beim ersten mal wurzelten die angefeilten, im Südamerikabecken vorgekeimten, Samen nicht ein und starben schließlich nach dem Aufbrauchen der restlichen Nährstoffe aus dem Samenkorn ab

Beim 2. mal (hier ganz vorne auf Seite 2 oder 3 ) wurden die angefeilten Samen gleich in 9cm Töpfe gesät und im 26 Grad warmen Wasser zum keimen gebracht. Das umsetzen in den Maurerkübel haben dann aber nur 4 -5 von den 15 Töpfen verkraftet (sind ja sehr empfindlich wenn die Rhizome verletzt werden, was bein Umtopfen leicht passiert) . Den Sommer wuchsen sie dann auch munter vor sich hin, gingen dann in die Winterruhe. Im Frühjahr hatte ich sie dann aus dem Lehm-Sandgemisch ausgewaschen, neu eingepflanzt. Die Rhizome weigerten sich dann aber erneut auszutreiben und faulten nach und nach weg (kann an dem kalten Frühjahr 2009 gelegen haben oder sie hatten beim auseinadertrennen Schaden genommen)

beim 3. Versuch wurden die angefeilten Samen gleich im Gewächshaus in den Mörtelkübel gesät. Wuchsen auch gut, aber im Winter haben die Rhizome wohl Frost im Kartoffelkeller abbekommen (in dem Jahrhundertwinter sind mir da auch alle Brugmansien und andere subtropische __ Kübelpflanzen eingegangen)

z.Z steht ne erneute Nelumbo lutea Aussaat im Gewächshaus und treibt die ersten Schwimmblätter. Mal sehen ob es dieses mal klappt:evil

Ein Problem besteht aber bei der Aussaat. Du bekommst nur die Wildformen recht rein heraus. Beim Saatgut von Sorten sehen die Blüten nach 3-4Jahren der "Mutterpflanze" gar nicht mehr ähnlich. Die spalten nämlich stark auf

MfG Frank


----------



## Christine (19. Juni 2013)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

Moin,

für alle, die es nun doch auch noch mal mit einer Lotospflanze versuchen wollen: Bei Werner ist jetzt LBSSV (Lotosblumensommerschlussverkauf)


----------



## Christine (19. Juni 2013)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

Frage an Radio Eriwan: 

Hat jemand von Euch Lotos-Spezies die "Frühling auf dem Schreibtisch" und könnte mir ein Foto zeigen?


----------



## mani2 (19. Juni 2013)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

Hallo

Wollte mal Fragen ob jemand weiß was die braunen Flecken am Blatt für eine Ursache haben können.
Ist an einige Blättern meiner Pulchra,bei den anderen 3 die daneben stehen ist nichts zu sehen.
Muß ich mir Sorgen machen 

Die Pulchra hat schon geblüht und die zweite Knospe ist unterwegs.


Tschüs


Mani


----------



## Christine (19. Juni 2013)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

Hast Du Nagetiere im Bottich? (__ Schnecken, Raupen oder sowas?)


----------



## mani2 (19. Juni 2013)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

Hallo Christine


Mir ist nichts aufgefallen an gefräßigen Getier.
Sieht aber auch nicht angefressen aus sondern eigentlich nur wie eine Farbveränderung.
Vielleicht ein Pilz 
Wasser hat die Pulchra genug und gedüngt habe ich sie auch.

Tschüs


Mani


----------



## Nymphaion (19. Juni 2013)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

Hallo Mani,

hast Du den Lotos in einem Gewächshaus stehen? Das sieht nach Blattfleckenkrankheit aus, die wird bei sehr hoher Luftfeuchtigkeit von Pilzen ausgelöst. Nix dramatisches, die Pflanze kann damit leben, es sieht nur nicht schön aus. Gut lüften hilft dagegen.


----------



## mani2 (19. Juni 2013)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

Ja sie stehen im Gewächshaus und die Luftfeuchte geht Nachts auch wegen der Wasserbecken für die Seerosen ans ende der Skala.
Danke für den Tipp,ich schau das auch Nachts nicht alles geschlossen ist.
Zum Glück ist es nichts was der Pflanze sehr schaden würde.

Ein Foto vom Wochende hab ich noch,aufgenommen durchs Dachfenster da sie gar so in die Höhe strebt .


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (20. Juni 2013)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

Hi, 

bei mir siehts mit den Nelumbo lutea erst so aus

vor ca. 14 Tagen gekeimt

MfG Frank


----------



## Waldemar (21. Juni 2013)

*Der Tag nach dem Hagel*

Guten Morgen zusammen,
dieses Jahr scheint, bei mir zumindest, nicht ideal für __ Lotos im Freiland zu werden.
Nach der Kälte im Frühling und Frühsommer, kümmerten meine zwei Lotos so einigermaßen vor sich hin. 
Die warmen Tage der letzten Woche hat dann den Pflanzen gut getan und die Blätter trieben langsam aus und wurden größer. 
Hoffnung kam auf.  
Gestern am Abend war es dann soweit ein Gewitter brachte den Hagel mit. :beten 
Ich hatte die Lotoskübel zwar abgedeckt, aber diese nicht gut genug befestigt. 
Das Ergebnis im Anhang...
Die sowieso schon recht kümmerliche Mindelperle hat es ziemlich hart getroffen. 

Gerhard


----------



## schgeo (22. Juni 2013)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

Nachdem bei der Freilandhaltung so gut wie gar nichts voran ging hat das warme Wetter meine Kübel explodieren lassen.

Mrs. Perry hat 2 Knospen
Sunburst bekommt auch schon die 2.


----------



## Ferdinand (23. Juni 2013)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

Hallo

Ich habe meine Lotosblumen alle im Wintergarten stehen. Sie wachsen zwar recht gut aber bis jetzt ist keinerlei Blüte in Sicht. 
Woran liegt das? An zu wenig Wärme oder Licht kann es doch nicht liegen.

 
Liegt es evtl. am kleinen Topf (45l)? 

 
Der Kleine hat wie man sehen kann Nährstoffmangel aber dagegen wurde schon etwas unternommen.


----------



## Torlif (24. Juni 2013)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

Hallo, 

ich wollte doch mal berichten, dass es mir Anfang Mai wohl an Geduld gefehlt hat. Mittlerweile sieht der __ Lotus Nelumbo Korea Nr. 14/2011 so aus:
 

 

Mein mobiler Kübel auf Rollen und die ständige hin- und herschieberei hat sich offensichtlich 
gelohnt. Heute habe ich eine Blüte entdeckt. 

Ich hätte aber doch noch ein paar Fragen 

1) Der Lotus wurde nach Anleitung am 22.04. gepflanzt und am Anfang mit 4 und nach einem Monat mit 3 Düngekegeln gedüngt. Jetzt war´s ja anfangs mit dem Wachsen nicht so gut. Sollte ich jetzt schon auf 2 reduzieren und im Juli noch einen geben. Oder wäre es besser nochmal 3, 2 und Mitte/Ende August noch einen zu geben. 

2) Ab und zu hab ich noch Eisenvolldünger (Ferrdrakon) für __ Aquarienpflanzen zugegeben. Flüssig und relativ gering dosiert. Meint ihr das nutzt was oder hätte ich mir das sparen können. Geschadet hat´s jedenfalls nicht.

3) Ich hab nach der kurzzeitigen Hitzewelle letzte Woche irgenwelche Insektenlarven im Wasser sind die schädlich? (natürlich für den Lotus, Mückenstiche härten Menschen ab  )

4) Ich hab gelesen, dass man die Blüte, wenn sie verblüht ist abschneiden soll, damit nicht alle Kraft in die Samenbildung geht. Wo schneidet man denn ab? Kurz über der Wasseroberfläche, oder lässt man den Stengel stehen? 

Vielen Dank für euere Hilfe!
Ich hoffe die Blüte wird was, dann kommt sofort ein Bild!

Viele Grüsse!
Sebastian


----------



## gechito (24. Juni 2013)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

Hallo, liebes Forum!
Mein Lotos hat gelbe Blaetter mit dunelgruenen Blattadern. Ist das ein Naehrstoffmangel? Ich hab ihn im Moerteleimer mit Osmocote wie in der Anleitung beschrieben gepflanzt. Irgendwelche Tipps?
Vielen Dank!


----------



## Kuni99 (24. Juni 2013)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

Hallo,

@Sebastian:

1) 7 Düngekegel in einem 40 l Kübel (oder ist er größer?) reichen erst mal.
2) Beugt Eisenchlorose vor. Man kann das machen oder erst zugeben, wenn es zur Chlorose kommt.
3) Solange die Blätter nicht angefressen werden, sind sie nicht schädlich für den Lotos.
4) Verblühte Blüten und alte Blätter grundsätzlich über dem Wasser abschneiden, so 20 cm sind okay. 

@Gechito:

Wenn es im Substrat zu Fäulnis kommt, dann steigt der pH-Wert woduch z. B. Eisen schwerer verfügbar ist. Im Chlorophyll ist zwar kein Eisen drin, aber es wird für ein Cytochrom benötigt, welches für die Chlorphyllbildung wichtig ist. Die Pflanze behilft sich dann damit, dass sie Chlorophyll aus alten Blättern in die neuen transportiert, wodurch es zu den Gelbfärbungen kommt. Mit einem Eisenvolldünger für Aquarien lässt sich das beheben, aber es macht die schon gelben Blätter nicht wieder grün, nur die nach der Düngung gebildeten Blätter werden nicht mehr gelb. Im Eisendünger ist das Eisen als Chelat gebunden, wodurch es unabhängig vom pH-Wert der Pflanze zur Verfügung steht.

Viele Grüße,
Kai


----------



## Torlif (24. Juni 2013)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

Hallo Kai, 

vielen Dank für die Antworten. 

Mein __ Lotus sitzt allerdings nicht in einem 40 l Kübel, sondern in 65 l. 

Und die ersten 4 Düngekegel hatte ich vorm Einpflanzen in die untere 
Erde vermischt. 

Habe nochmal die nymphaion-Anleitung gelesen, dort steht man 
sollte nicht später als Mitte Juli düngen. 
Aber ich hab dieses Jahr bei allen Pflanzen den Eindruck, dass alles 
später ist. Und der Lotus kam ja auch relativ spät aus der Winterruhe. 

Viele Grüße!
Sebastian


----------



## Sumpfschildkröte (2. Juli 2013)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

Das gleiche Problem habe ich auch! 
Habe ein Mrs.Perry D. Slocum, die angeblich anspruchsloseste, daher bei uns meist verbreiteste,
in einem 40l Eimer. Buddelsand mit Gartenerde vermischt, Düngekegel dazu und seit einer Woche im Garten.
Sie siehtt schrecklich aus!
Drei Blätter, davon das grosse begiinnend bräunlich werdend. 
Kein Wunder, das Lotos bei uns nicht so verbreitet ist!
 Er ist halt doch kompliziert, wenn nicht geradezu zickig!
Erinnert mich an die Katze meiner Freundin.
Man kann Ihn nicht so nebenbei halten. 
Ich glaube, die schönen Blüten und exotischen Blätter machen mir als Mehrwert den Unterschied zur europäischen Seerose nicht wett.


----------



## Kuni99 (2. Juli 2013)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

Hallo und Herzlich Willkommen!

Es kann viele Ursachen haben, wenn Lotos nicht richtig wachsen will. Für eine genaue Analyse brauche ich mehr Angaben. Ein oder besser mehrere Fotos der Pflanze wären gut. Was für eine Erde habt ihr im Garten, lehmig oder sandig? Was ist das für ein Buddelsand? Wo war die Pflanze bevor sie nach draußen kam? Wieviel Sonne bekommt sie jetzt und steht sie geschützt vor Wind und Regen?
Es stimmt schon, dass Lotos keine Pflanze ist, die man irgendwo unterbringt und die damit glücklich ist. Aber übermäßig kompliziert finde ich ihn auch nicht.

Viele Grüße,
Kai


----------



## Nymphaion (2. Juli 2013)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

Wir haben alles andere als ein normales Jahr. Alles ist nach wie vor Wochen zu spät dran, weil der Winter sind unendlich in die Länge gezogen hat. Wir haben hier im Juni noch blühende Apfelbäume gehabt ...

Lotos ist nicht kompliziert, aber er braucht Wärme und die hat er in diesem Jahr elendiglich spät bekommen. Seerosen brauchen auch Wärme, deswegen haben sie bei mir nicht im Mai zu blühen begonnen sondern erst in der zweiten Junihälfte. Deswegen behaupte ich jetzt nicht dass Seerosen zu 'schwierig' für unsere Teiche sind, denn nächstes Jahr wird es höchstwahrscheinlich wieder normal aussehen.


----------



## Cat Balloon (4. Juli 2013)

* Lotos: 1. Hochblatt so schnell ?*

Hallo,

unser neuestes Projekt ist die erstmalige Kultivierung eines Lotos. Nachdem wir vor 2 Wochen (also ziemlich spät) beim Werner ein Rhizom von Nelumbo 'Debbie Gibson' mitgenommen hatten, hat sich die Kleine in ihrem neuen Kübel sehr vorzüglich eingenistet: nach kurzer Zeit hatte sie bereits die beiden (bereits als lange Hungertriebe vorhandenen) Schwimmblätter geöffnet und treibt nun seit 3 - 4 Tagen ihr erstes neues Blatt. Da sich dieses sehr verdächtig gen Himmel reckt - könnte das bereits das 1. Hochblatt werden???

Falls ihr euch fragt, was der komische Plexiglasrand am Kübel soll: das bewahrt die Algenkiller (Algengarnele 'Neocaridina heteropoda') vor dem Suizid durch Rausspringen .

Grüßle - Michl


----------



## Nymphaion (6. Juli 2013)

*AW:  Lotos: 1. Hochblatt so schnell ?*

Das IST das erste Hochblatt.


----------



## Wasserkatze (8. Juli 2013)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

Hallo __ Sumpfschildkröte, 

kann es sein, daß sie einfach Sonnenbrand hat?
Du schreibst, daß sie seit 1 Woche im Freien steht - wenn sie bisher im Haus untergebracht war, sind die Blätter nicht auf direkte Sonne eingestellt und verbrutzeln dann. werden von den Rändern her braun und bröselig. 
meine machen das auch momentan - aber die Blätter, die frisch nachkommen, sind OK - also nur Mut und Geduld haben!


----------



## Sumpfschildkröte (8. Juli 2013)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

Danke für die interessierte Antwort!
Hier erstmal die "Chronik" von Mrs Nelly.  Am Anfang hielt ich Sie am Fenster und freute mich über Ihre Lebenszeichen. Im Garten jedoch vielen die drei Blätter gleich ab und nun entdeckte ich zwei neue Spriesse, immerhin. Wasser habe ich gestern Abend zum Giessen entnommen. Fülle ich wieder auf. Buddelsand habe ich im Baumarkt gekauft. Diesen mit dunkelsandiger Gartenerde (keine Kompost, aber auch nicht gesiebt...also etwas Wurzelreste dabei) vermengt.
Naja, nun wird Sie mir leider etwas egaler..


----------



## Cat Balloon (8. Juli 2013)

*Tataaaaaa*

Hi,

heute vormittag (Tag 19) hat es sich entrollt: Debbie's erstes Hochblatt


----------



## Kuni99 (8. Juli 2013)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

Hallo,

ich denke Dara hat recht. Sie ist ja vorher am Fenster gut gewachsen. Das einzige was mir auffällt, ist dass zu wenig Substrat im Kübel ist (was aber nichts mit dem Problem zu tun hat). Man macht den Kübel so voll, dass gerade noch 5-10 cm Wasser über dem Substrat stehen.

Viele Grüße,
Kai


----------



## Nymphaion (8. Juli 2013)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

Ergänzung zu meiner Pflegeanleitung

Nach einem Telefonat gerade habe ich entdeckt dass in der Pflegeanleitung eine Stelle missverstanden werden kann. Also hier die Präzisierung:

Nach dem Teilen und Umtopfen im Frühling braucht die Lotosblume Licht und Wärme. Man darf sie dann nicht bis Juni zurück ins Dunkle stellen.


----------



## Sumpfschildkröte (9. Juli 2013)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*



Kuni99 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich denke Dara hat recht. Sie ist ja vorher am Fenster gut gewachsen. Das einzige was mir auffällt, ist dass zu wenig Substrat im Kübel ist (was aber nichts mit dem Problem zu tun hat). Man macht den Kübel so voll, dass gerade noch 5-10 cm Wasser über dem Substrat stehen.
> 
> ...



Echt so wenig? Da habe ich mich wohl echt zu schlecht vor- informiert!


----------



## Sumpfschildkröte (9. Juli 2013)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*



Wasserkatze schrieb:


> Hallo __ Sumpfschildkröte,
> 
> kann es sein, daß sie einfach Sonnenbrand hat?
> 
> ...


----------



## Sumpfschildkröte (9. Juli 2013)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*



Nymphaion schrieb:


> Ergänzung zu meiner Pflegeanleitung
> 
> Nach einem Telefonat gerade habe ich entdeckt dass in der Pflegeanleitung eine Stelle missverstanden werden kann. Also hier die Präzisierung:
> 
> ...


----------



## Sumpfschildkröte (9. Juli 2013)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*



Torlif schrieb:


> Hallo Kai,
> 
> vielen Dank für die Antworten.
> 
> ...


----------



## Cat Balloon (9. Juli 2013)

*Wow, schon wieder was Neues von Debbie...*

Am 20. Tag sticht der 4. Trieb durch den Bodengrund:
 
... in Großansicht kann man mit Adleraugen  in der Markierung die Spitze erkennen (unmittelbar am Rand). Und das an einer Stelle, wo wir so gar nicht damit gerechnet hätten.
Nun baut sich schon wieder neue Spannung auf: ein weiteres Hochblatt, oder will unsere Debbie endgültig ihre Schnelligkeit unter Beweis stellen und hier kommt schon eine Blüte??? 

_Werner, wie ist das denn mit dem  Lotos: nach wie vielen Hochblättern kann man frühestens mit einer Blüte rechnen?_


----------



## Nymphaion (9. Juli 2013)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*



Sumpfschildkröte schrieb:


> Wasserkatze schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Hallo __ Sumpfschildkröte,
> ...


----------



## Kuni99 (9. Juli 2013)

*AW:  Lotos: 1. Hochblatt so schnell ?*

Hallo,

ähm, bei Lotos spricht man von Schwimm- und Stehblättern. Hochblätter (Brakteen) sind Tragblätter einer Blüte oder eines Blütenstands und manchmal auffällig gefärbt, wie z. B. beim Weihnachtsstern. Sie übernehmen dann anstelle der Blütenblätter die Schaufunktion.

Viele Grüße,
Kai


----------



## Cat Balloon (10. Juli 2013)

*AW:  Lotos: 1. Hochblatt so schnell ?*



Kuni99 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ähm, bei Lotos spricht man von Schwimm- und Stehblättern. Hochblätter (Brakteen) sind Tragblätter einer Blüte oder eines Blütenstands und manchmal auffällig gefärbt, wie z. B. beim Weihnachtsstern. Sie übernehmen dann anstelle der Blütenblätter die Schaufunktion.
> 
> ...



... man lernt halt immer wieder was dazu 
Danke, Kai.

Ich glaube, ich muss jetzt auch mal langsam aufhören, die Teichgemeinde mit meiner kleinen Fotostory von Debbie zu nerven. Heute morgen ist nämlich schon wieder eine neue Triebspitze aufgetaucht, und zwar genau in der anderen Richtung. Das Rhizom scheint sich demnach geteilt zu haben?! Jetzt würde es dann wirklich lächerlich werden, wenn ich schon wieder ein neues Foto einstelle - aber wir sind halt soooo stolz auf unseren ersten Lotos!!!
Also versprochen: das nächste Bild wird die erste Blüte zeigen, und das kann wohl noch dauern


----------



## Nymphaion (10. Juli 2013)

*AW:  Lotos: 1. Hochblatt so schnell ?*

Ich kann keine Regel erkennen dass Blüten nach einer bestimmten Anzahl Blätter erscheinen würden. Es gab Lotosblumen die buchstäblich dutzende Blätter gebildet hatten bevor eine Blüte kam, und es gab auch solche die nach den beiden ersten Schwimmblättern schon eine Knospe bildeten.


----------



## Sumpfschildkröte (12. Juli 2013)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

Ok.
Wieder was gelernt. Bin halt ein Anfänger.
Klar hätte ich mir das auch "denken" können, aber andere Gewächshauspflanzen gedeihen ja auch, sofort und freudig, an der prallen Sonnen, kaum das man Sie rausgestellt hat.
So zb unser Basilikum. 
Sorry, wenn ich in diesem Forum nun auf einen Vergleich vom (heiligen) Lotos mit Bananen & Basilikum komme.
Geradej wollte ich Mrs Perry einen Sonnenschutz aufmontieren, da spielte das Wetter mit:  In den letzten zwei Tagen war es bewölkt. 
Also Ex-Treibhauspflanzen-freundliches-Wetter, wie man nun auch sagen kann.
Gibt es irgend einen Teilnehmer, der noch von weniger als zwei Trieben an seinem Lotos berichten kannn?
Danke an all Euer Interesse!


----------



## Sumpfschildkröte (12. Juli 2013)

*AW:  Lotos: 1. Hochblatt so schnell ?*



Cat Balloon schrieb:


> ... man lernt halt immer wieder was dazu
> Danke, Kai.
> 
> Ich glaube, ich muss jetzt auch mal langsam aufhören, die Teichgemeinde mit meiner kleinen Fotostory von Debbie zu nerven. Heute morgen ist nämlich schon wieder eine neue Triebspitze aufgetaucht, und zwar genau in der anderen Richtung.
> ...


----------



## bernhardh (12. Juli 2013)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

Das mit dem Basilikum raus in die Sonne funktioniert deswegen, weil das eines der Sonnen- und Wärmebedürftigsten Kräutern überhaupt sind. Die werden im Gewächshaus unter maximaler Sonneneinstrahlung und Wärme produziert.


----------



## Cat Balloon (12. Juli 2013)

*AW:  Lotos: 1. Hochblatt so schnell ?*



Sumpfschildkröte schrieb:


> Ist die Plastikumrandung als Wind-oder Haustierschutz gedacht?
> mfg
> Helmut



Mensch Helmut, das habe ich doch in meinem Startbeitrag (s.o.) erklärt : damit die Garnelen nicht raushupfen können!

Ich drück' die Daumen für Mrs. Perry


----------



## Sumpfschildkröte (13. Juli 2013)

*AW:  Lotos: 1. Hochblatt so schnell ?*

ok! Wo kann man diese Garnele kaufen? Die brauch ich auch...
PS morgen kann ich Dir mal ein Foto hochladen, 
da wirst Du Dich freuen, wie weit Deine Debbie schon ist!


----------



## Cat Balloon (13. Juli 2013)

*AW:  Lotos: 1. Hochblatt so schnell ?*



Sumpfschildkröte schrieb:


> ok! Wo kann man diese Garnele kaufen? Die brauch ich auch...



Hallo Helmut,

die hab' ich aus'm Zoo-Supermarkt (gibt's dort in der Nano-Abteilung für 2,50 - 3,50 das Stück, je nach Größe/Alter).

Kannste aber auch im Netz bestellen, z. B. hier.


----------



## Kuni99 (13. Juli 2013)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

Hallo,

so sehen meine Lotos zur Zeit aus:

   

Maggie Belle Slocum hat die erste Blüte, aber da kommt noch einiges nach. Die anderen brauchen noch etwas Zeit. Der Sommer lässt sich ja ganz gut an. Ich pflanze ganz gern __ Froschbiss mit in die Kübel, damit sich nicht so viele Algen entwickeln.

Viele Grüße,
Kai


----------



## Cat Balloon (14. Juli 2013)

*AW:  Lotos: 1. Hochblatt so schnell ?*

O.k. - ich kann's nicht lassen . Wenigstens für Helmut:
Vielleicht liegt's bei Mrs. Perry ja nicht nur am Substrat. Wir betreiben jedenfalls einen Mordsaufwand, um unsere Debbie in diesem arktischen Sommer bei Laune zu halten.
Kucksdu z. B. das:
   .
Das ist Debbie's faltbares Gewächshaus für die Nacht und kalte Tage (umgebauter Gartenabfallsack - passt perfekt in den Plexiglasrahmen). Und wie steht's bei euch um die Wassertemperatur??? Wir halten sie mittels Heizstab immer über 20°. An heißen und sonnigen Tagen steigt sie bis 30°. Als Substrat habe ich ein Gemisch aus gesiebter Gartenerde, Lehm (Bio-Katzenstreu) und Sand (ca. 2:2:1) verwendet, das Ganze mit Osmocote-Depotdünger gewürzt (ca. 2 EL, entsprechend 2 Osmocote-Düngekegeln) und mit gewaschenem Quarzsand abgedeckt, damit die Suppe nicht so eintrübt.
Die 4 Garnelen werden übrigens nicht gefüttert. Sie bedienen sich fleißig an einem mit Fadenalgen durchsetzten Haufen __ Quellmoos und haben es bisher geschafft, den übrigen Debbie-Teich trotz satter Sonnenbestrahlung algenfrei zu halten. Ach ja: es ist wichtig, für möglichst gute Besonnung zu sorgen! Das ist bei uns allenfalls suboptimal: Dort wo Debbie wohnt ist zwar die sonnigste Stelle auf unserer Terasse, sie hat aber nur von ca. 12 bis 15 Uhr direkte Sicht auf die Sonne und am frühen Abend nochmal 1 - 2 Stunden.

Tja, wir hoffen alles dafür getan zu haben, dass unser Lotos uns in seinem ersten Jahr noch mit einer Blüte belohnt. Vom Stammbaum her hat sie jedenfalls auch die besten Voraussetzungen (gell, Werner? )

Also, Helmut (und weitere Liebhaber in arktischen Breiten): würde mich freuen, mal von anderen Nelumbopflegeeltern zu erfahren, was die so treiben, um ihren Schatz zur Hochform zu motivieren...


----------



## Nymphaion (14. Juli 2013)

*AW:  Lotos: 1. Hochblatt so schnell ?*



Cat Balloon schrieb:


> Also, Helmut (und weitere Liebhaber in arktischen Breiten): würde mich freuen, mal von anderen Nelumbopflegeeltern zu erfahren, was die so treiben, um ihren Schatz zur Hochform zu motivieren...



Ähm ... nix? Ist doch endlich Hochsommer und dank stabilem Azorenhoch knallt die Sonne vom Himmel. Ausser Wassernachfüllen machen wir nix.


----------



## Cat Balloon (14. Juli 2013)

*AW:  Lotos: 1. Hochblatt so schnell ?*



Nymphaion schrieb:


> Ähm ... nix? Ist doch endlich Hochsommer und dank stabilem Azorenhoch knallt die Sonne vom Himmel. Ausser Wassernachfüllen machen wir nix.



... mmmmh, ihr habt die ja auch im Gewächshaus stehen, oder nicht? Bei Nachttemperaturen von um die 10 Grad muss unsere Debbie ganz schön bibbern. Schadet das ihr nicht???


----------



## Sumpfschildkröte (15. Juli 2013)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

Wow! Glückwunsch... Das ist ja ein Kübel nach dem nächsten! Welches Substrat verwendest Du denn? 
mfg
Helmut


----------



## Kuni99 (15. Juli 2013)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

Hallo Helmut,

das Substrat ist Lehm aus meinem Garten mit etwas feinem Sand. Weil der Lehm ohnehin schon mit Sand gestreckt ist, habe ich nicht so viel Sand genommen, wie bei reinem Lehm.

Viele Grüße,
Kai


----------



## Nymphaion (15. Juli 2013)

*AW:  Lotos: 1. Hochblatt so schnell ?*

Nein, es stehen nicht alle im Gewächshaus, da sind nur die Mutterpflanzen. Die Kübel zum Verkauf stehen vor der Südwand unserer Arbeitshalle unterm Dachvorsprung. Da braucht es im Moment auch nix.


----------



## Cat Balloon (16. Juli 2013)

*AW:  Lotos: 1. Hochblatt so schnell ?*

Na, dein Wort in Gottes Ohren... 
Wenn Debbie weiterhin fleißig neue Blätter treibt, passt sie bald sowieso nicht mehr unter die Nachthaube.
Dann muss ich sie ebenfalls ihrem Schicksal überlassen. Bei uns steht sie ja wenigstens ähnlich geschützt, wie du das für eure Verkaufskübel beschrieben hast. Und immerhin hat sie ja immer warmes Wasser, auch wenn der Heizstab sicher nicht den ganzen Kübel auf 20° halten kann.


----------



## Torlif (16. Juli 2013)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

Hallo, 

ich wollte erst wieder ein Bild einstellen wenn die Blüte auf ist...

aber das scheint noch zu dauern....

zur Zeit sieht´s so aus:

 

Die zweite Blüte ist gerade aufgetaucht 

Zu meiner Frage von vorher: der Wasserstand in meinem 
65 l Kübel ist max. 15 cm. 

Viele Grüße,
Sebastian


----------



## Cat Balloon (16. Juli 2013)

*AW:  Lotos: 1. Hochblatt so schnell ?*



Sumpfschildkröte schrieb:


> ...
> PS *morgen kann ich Dir mal ein Foto hochladen*,
> da wirst Du Dich freuen, wie weit Deine Debbie schon ist!



Helmut? Ist dir was zugestoßen? Oder vielleicht der Mrs. Perry???
Erst Neugierde wecken und dann schmoren lassen...


----------



## Wasserkatze (16. Juli 2013)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

Hallo __ Sumpfschildkröte, 

bitte noch nicht aufgeben! manchmal dauerts ein bißl, bis die in Gang kommen 
(obwohl ich gestehen muß, daß ich meine Tussen mitunter auch schon beschimpft und verflucht habe, wenn sie so gar ned wachsen wollten. ;-) )
ich glaub zwar nicht, daß es bei meinen dieses Jahr noch was wird mit der Blüte, weil ich sie zu lange in der Wohnung stehen hatte, aber da ich übersiedelt bin, hatte ich leider weder Kopf noch Zeit dazu, ihnen das Gewächshaus aufzubauen. jetzt stehn sie einfach so im Garten und machen zumindest brav Blätter.

btw - gestern mußte ich erstmal die ganzen Gelsenlarven abschöpfen...das wär sonst in ein paar Tagen nicht auszuhalten gewesen, sobald sie geschlüpft wären


----------



## Kuni99 (16. Juli 2013)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

Hallo Sebastian,

das sieht sehr gut aus! So in zwei Wochen sollte sich die Blüte öffnen.

Viele Grüße,
Kai


----------



## Cat Balloon (17. Juli 2013)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

Hallo Lotosfreunde,

als Forums-Neuling hatte ich ein kleines einsames Lotosthema begonnen, nicht wissend, das das bestens hier rein gepasst hätte. Ist eine/r der Admins in der Lage, die Beiträge aus
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/39708
hier reinzuschieben???


----------



## Christine (17. Juli 2013)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

Hallo Michl,
kleine Wünsche erfüllen wir kurzfristig.


----------



## schgeo (17. Juli 2013)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

So nun ist es soweit. Mrs. Perry und Sunburst blühen auf. Der Hochsommer der letzten Wochen zum Dank. Hätte nicht gedacht das sie zur Blüte kommen. Seit Saisonbeginn einfach nur im Freiland gestanden ohne Heizstab, Abdeckung o. ä. 

Viel Glück den Mitstreitern.
Georg


----------



## mani2 (17. Juli 2013)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

Toll das deine im freien blüht,hier in bayr. Sibirien  hätte ich wohl schlechte Karten ohne Gewächshaus.Zur Zeit ist wirklich tolles Wetter,drücken wir mal die Daumen das es wirklich mal ein paar Wochen so bleibt.
Gerne bis September


----------



## Cat Balloon (18. Juli 2013)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

@ schgeo:

NEID !!!


----------



## schgeo (18. Juli 2013)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

@ Mani ich lebe im tiefsten Niederbayern (nähe Deggendorf)


----------



## Cat Balloon (18. Juli 2013)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

... seid wann stehen die da draußen an der niederbayrischen Frischluft???


----------



## Nymphaion (18. Juli 2013)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

@ Georg

Die Freilandhaltung hat Deinen Lotosblumen geschadet - die liegen ja alle auf der Seite! ;-)


----------



## schgeo (19. Juli 2013)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*



Nymphaion schrieb:


> @ Georg
> 
> Die Freilandhaltung hat Deinen Lotosblumen geschadet - die liegen ja alle auf der Seite! ;-)




Jap, habs mal so rum ausprobiert! Hat funktioniert! 
Gut das ich vom Hochwasser verschont geblieben bin (nur 7 km Luftlinie von den Verwüstungen bei Deggendorf entfernt)  sonst würden die sogar noch auf dem Kopf stehen! (oder im schwarzen Meer dann wieder aufgehen ;-)   )


----------



## bilderzaehler (21. Juli 2013)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

Thomas proudly presents . . . die Grüne Maid 

Heute morgen ist sie endlich aufgeblüht . . . eine weitere Knospe blüht in den nächsten Tagen. Und dann kommen noch zwei Knospen . . . die werd ich leider nicht erleben, weil ich ab Ende Juli für 5 Wochen auf Reha bin.

Das Rhizom hab ich bei Werner erstanden . . . wochenlang hab ich den Mörtelkübel im Haus gehütet . . . jetzt steht sie draußen und drückt ein Blatt nach dem anderen. Und natürlich Blüten.

Ich freu mich so . . . 

Liebe Grüße . . . Thomas


----------



## Cat Balloon (22. Juli 2013)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

@Thomas,

HERZLICHEN GLÜCKWUNSCH  !!!
Wunderschöne Blüte!

Debbie schiebt das 7. Blatt, aber leider noch keine Blütenknospe in Sicht...


----------



## Cat Balloon (22. Juli 2013)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*



Cat Balloon schrieb:


> ...
> Debbie schiebt das 7. Blatt, ...



Ich muss mich korrigieren: soeben Blatttrieb Nr. 8 entdeckt  !


----------



## bilderzaehler (23. Juli 2013)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

Green Maiden . . . Tag 3

Anbei ein Foto meiner bis dato einzigen offenen Blüte der Grünen Maid . . . aber heute habe ich Knospe Nummer 5 entdeckt. Mit viel Glück bekomme ich noch zwei Blüten mit . . . dann bin ich 5 Wochen auf Reha und hoffe, dass ich Anfang September noch einige Blüten zu sehen bekomme.

Viele Grüße . . . Thomas


----------



## Cat Balloon (23. Juli 2013)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*



Cat Balloon schrieb:


> @ schgeo:
> 
> NEID !!!


*
dito @ Thomas !!!*


----------



## schgeo (25. Juli 2013)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

Sunburst Nr. 2

Leider kommen keine Blütenstängel mehr sowohl bei Sunburst als auch bei Mrs. Perry....

Gedüngt wurde genug. Mein Bruder hat in der gleichen Zeit bereits 5 Blütenstiele und ich hatte nur 2.

Zu Warm? Zu wenig Dünger? Falsches Substrat (aus Schlammgrube aus Kieswerk)?


----------



## bernhardh (28. Juli 2013)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

Bin mächtig stolz auf meinen Lotos Sämling! Ende Februar gekeimt, seither immer über 22 C° Wassertemperatur. Ich denke von den kommenden 3 Blätter (er wächst in 3 Richtungen) könnten bereits 2 Blätter stehende werden. Bin schon gespannt. Desweiteren hab ich noch einen unbekannten Lotos und einen "schöne Kirchheimerin". Beide haben die erste Knospe.
Der "schöne Kirchheimerin" hat sogar nicht mal ein stehendes Blatt, erst einige schwimmende (Foto).


----------



## Renato (28. Juli 2013)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

Hallo alle Zusammen! Ich dachte ich melde mich auch wieder einmal.

Nach anfänglichen Problemen durch das am Anfang kalte Wetter, ist mein Charles Thomas doch noch ordendlich gewachsen. Nicht nur das, er ist auch viel kräftiger als letztes Jahr und hat sogar 4 Blütenknospen (eigendlich 5, aber die erste war so mickrig dass sie eingegangen ist. Blöde Blattläuse). Offenbar mag sie den Tardit-Dünger sehr gerne  Das Ergebnis ist jedenfalls besser als mit dem Osmocote.
und nächstes Jahr landet dann noch ein Zwerg für den Balkon bei mir, entweder 'Langes Leben' oder 'Momo Botan Minima'

Gruss Renato.

PS. Bilder folgen noch!


----------



## Pacco (28. Juli 2013)

Hallo zusammen.
Seit 2 Jahren beschäftige ich mich nun mit dem Thema __ Lotus und habe auch schon ein paar Sorten: xiao San se liam, lutea, nucifera, red scarf, flavescens und the President. Bis auf the President hab ich alle fertig eingepflanzt bei Seerosen Epple erstanden. Dieses Jahr hab ich mich dann mal an eine Bestellung gewagt da ich unbedingt the President haben wollte. Seit er bei mir eingezogen ist verhätschelte ich ihn aufs höchste. Als er dann eine Knospe bildete war ich über glücklich. So glücklich dass es mir erst jetzt aufgefallen ist dass die Knospe keinerlei rot bzw rosa zeigt. Eher ein Cremeton. ((((((((
Vielleicht hat jemand schon eine Idee was für eine Sorte mir hier geschickt wurde?!

Grüße


----------



## Torlif (28. Juli 2013)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

Hallo, 

pünktlich zum einsetzenden Regen hat unsere Nelumbo `Korea Nr. 14/2011'  aufgemacht! 

Hier die versprochenen Bilder: 

       

Ich hätte wirklich nicht gedacht, dass das im ersten Jahr beim ersten Versuch 
so gut klappt! *freu* 

Viele Grüße 
Sebastian


----------



## bernhardh (28. Juli 2013)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

@Pacco: Vielleicht lässt du ihn erst mal aufblühen??


----------



## Cat Balloon (28. Juli 2013)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*



bernhardh schrieb:


> ...
> Der "schöne Kirchheimerin" hat sogar nicht mal ein stehendes Blatt, erst einige schwimmende (Foto).



Vielleicht ein bissi zuviel Wasser über dem Rhizom???
Habe aber keine Ahnung, war nur so ein Gedanke...


----------



## bernhardh (28. Juli 2013)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

10cm sind zuviel ??? Nein, denke nicht. Aber egal, die Blüte scheint gesund und stark zu sein. Wird schon was werden!


----------



## Wasserkatze (28. Juli 2013)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

wunderschön, eure blühenden Lotosse! 

hab gestern beim Wassernachfüllen ein winziges Knöspchen an Rhin Nyoren entdeckt - konnte mich nur mit Mühe davon abhalten, vor Freude kreischend durch den Garten zu tanzen (hab als Alternative dazu Nachbars Kater niedergekuschelt) 
ich freu mich riesig. dachte schon, das wird nix mehr dieses Jahr, aber anscheinend haben die Aquarienheizstäbe doch genutzt. mal sehn, ob da noch mehr Knospen nachkommen ...


----------



## bernhardh (28. Juli 2013)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

Klar, normalerweise ab jetzt mit jedem Blatt! Düngen nicht vergessen!


----------



## Wasserkatze (28. Juli 2013)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

Hallo __ Sumpfschildkröte, 

Werner hats zwar eh schon geschrieben, daß Glas einen Großteil des UV-Lichts wegfiltert...

der Grund, warum es ein paar Tage dauert, bis sich die Pflanze ans direkte Sonnenlicht gewöhnt hat, ist folgender: da müssen im Blatt erst mühsam ein paar Moleküle verschoben werden, um den UV-Schutz zu starten. Stell dir das in etwa so vor, daß jemand mit einer Scheibtruhe(Schubkarre) Sand in einen Bauschuttcontainer kippt. da das Fassungsvernögen der Scheibtruhe begrenzt ist, muß entsprechend oft wieder zurückgegangen und nachgefüllt werden. falls euch der genaue Mechanismus interessiert, müßte ich im Keller meine Seminarunterlagen von der Uni suchen. ist schon knapp 10 Jahre her, daß ich das ausgearbeitet habe...und die Erinnerung ist ein Hund - gerade, was das Molekularbiologische anbelangt 



Sumpfschildkröte schrieb:


> Das kann auch sein! Habe mir noch zwei (winterharte , na mal sehen) Bananenstauden gekauft,
> die auch erstmal recht braun geworden sind. Auf Nachfragen wurde mir geraten, sie langsam an die Sonne zu gewöhnen.
> Eigentlich seltsam für eine Tropenpflanze :.)


----------



## Pacco (29. Juli 2013)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

Klar warte ich bis er aufblüht und stell dann noch mal Bilder rein. Wird auch nicht mehr lange dauern, denke morgen ist es so weit. Nur leider ist es garantiert kein President. 
Naja ich warte mal ab vielleicht kann mir einer von euch sagen was für einen ich habe.
. Den Sturm gestern haben Gott sei dank alle soweit überlebt.


----------



## Cat Balloon (29. Juli 2013)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*



bernhardh schrieb:


> 10cm sind zuviel ??? Nein, denke nicht. Aber egal, die Blüte scheint gesund und stark zu sein. Wird schon was werden!



... nö, das ist völlig o.k., kam mir auf dem Bild nur viel tiefer vor


----------



## Renato (29. Juli 2013)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

Hallo! Ich habe noch ne Frage..

Weiss jemand wie gross Nelumbo 'Langes Leben' wird?
In der Beschreibung steht dass die Blüten an maximal 30 cm langen Stielen über
dem Blatt stehen.

Ich suche nämlich noch einen kleinen Lotos für den Balkon. 'Momo Botan Minima' wäre
natürlich am besten geeignet, aber gefüllte Blüten sind nicht so mein Ding.

Gruss Renato


----------



## Sumpfschildkröte (31. Juli 2013)

Wasserkatze schrieb:


> Hallo __ Sumpfschildkröte,
> 
> Werner hats zwar eh schon geschrieben, daß Glas einen Großteil des UV-Lichts wegfiltert...
> 
> der Grund, warum es ein paar Tage dauert, bis sich die Pflanze ans direkte Sonnenlicht gewöhnt hat, ist folgender: da müssen im Blatt erst mühsam ein paar Moleküle verschoben werden, um den UV-Schutz zu starten. Stell dir das in etwa so vor, daß jemand mit einer Scheibtruhe(Schubkarre) Sand in einen Bauschuttcontainer kippt. da das Fassungsvernögen der Scheibtruhe begrenzt ist, muß entsprechend oft wieder zurückgegangen und nachgefüllt werden. falls euch der genaue Mechanismus interessiert, müßte ich im Keller meine Seminarunterlagen von der Uni suchen. ist schon knapp 10 Jahre her, daß ich das ausgearbeitet habe...und die Erinnerung ist ein Hund - gerade, was das Molekularbiologische anbelangt



Hallo Wasserkatze!
Also, ich hätte durchaus Interesse an einer wissenschaftlichen Begründung für UV Sensibilität bei Pflanzen. Irgendwo habe ich mal gehört, das zB das ursprüngliche Hanf aus dem Himalaya kam, wo es so hoc wuchs, das es zum Schutz gegen das hohe UV-Licht diesen Wirkstoff thc entwickelt hat, oder besser, eine so hohe Konzentration davon.
Meine Bananen treiben´s wie dolle, aber mein __ Lotos ist untergetaucht, dahingerafft...



Kuni99 schrieb:


> Hallo Helmut,
> 
> das Substrat ist Lehm aus meinem Garten mit etwas feinem Sand. Weil der Lehm ohnehin schon mit Sand gestreckt ist, habe ich nicht so viel Sand genommen, wie bei reinem Lehm.
> 
> ...



Hm, seltsam, ich habe extra Buddelsand aus dem Baumarkt gekauft und Ihn mit (allerdings ungefilterter) Gartenerde gestreckt (.. oder sollte man da eher umgekehrt sagen? ), jedenfalls 
ist der Lotos nun endgültig dahin:

UND DAMIT hat es sich erst mal mit "lotos" im mini Teich. Mal sehen, ob ich es mit so einem sensiblen Divalein nächstes Jahr wieder aufnehme...
Ich glaube, eine Teich- oder Seerose macht sich ja auch ganz schön im Bottich.
Aber Glückwunsch denen, die es geschafft haben!


----------



## Nymphaion (31. Juli 2013)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*



Pacco schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen.
> Seit 2 Jahren beschäftige ich mich nun mit dem Thema __ Lotus und habe auch schon ein paar Sorten: xiao San se liam, lutea, nucifera, red scarf, flavescens und the President. Bis auf the President hab ich alle fertig eingepflanzt bei Seerosen Epple erstanden. Dieses Jahr hab ich mich dann mal an eine Bestellung gewagt da ich unbedingt the President haben wollte. Seit er bei mir eingezogen ist verhätschelte ich ihn aufs höchste. Als er dann eine Knospe bildete war ich über glücklich. So glücklich dass es mir erst jetzt aufgefallen ist dass die Knospe keinerlei rot bzw rosa zeigt. Eher ein Cremeton. ((((((((
> Vielleicht hat jemand schon eine Idee was für eine Sorte mir hier geschickt wurde?!
> 
> Grüße



Kommt die Pflanze von mir? Wir haben ein Phänomen, das mir noch niemand erklären konnte. Pflanzen mit genau diesem Ton kommen plötzlich in Kübeln, in denen sie garantiert nicht gesetzt wurden. Wir passen beim Pflanzen sehr auf, dass es keine Verwechslungen gibt und verkaufen lieber die Rhizome als namenlos, aber dennoch taucht immer wieder diese Unbekannte auf. Ich dachte an eine Mutation, aber wieso sollten mehrere Mutationen stattfinden und immer mit dem gleichen Ergebnis?


----------



## Cat Balloon (1. Aug. 2013)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*



Sumpfschildkröte schrieb:


> ... Hm, seltsam, ich habe extra Buddelsand aus dem Baumarkt gekauft und Ihn mit (allerdings ungefilterter) Gartenerde gestreckt ...



Bin wirklich kein Experte, aber mir fällt auf, dass in deinem Substratgemisch keinerlei Lehm enthalten zu sein scheint. Und soweit ich bisher verstanden zu haben glaube, ist ein hoher Lehmanteil absolut wichtig für Nelumben und Kollegen


----------



## bernhardh (1. Aug. 2013)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

Ja, das scheint mir auch so. In meinen Töpfen kommt sogar nur reiner Lehm hinein.
-Davon gibts bei uns genug, der ist bei uns unter den Weingärten bis zu 12m dick...
Bin aber am überlegen, "Rasenerde" welche wir in unserem Gartencenter führen im kommenden Jahr mal als Substrat zu verwenden.


----------



## Cat Balloon (1. Aug. 2013)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

... ich würde beides 1:1 mischen und dann noch ein bissi Buddelsand unterheben, damit die Pampe etwas lockerer wird.


----------



## Pacco (2. Aug. 2013)

Nymphaion schrieb:


> Kommt die Pflanze von mir? Wir haben ein Phänomen, das mir noch niemand erklären konnte. Pflanzen mit genau diesem Ton kommen plötzlich in Kübeln, in denen sie garantiert nicht gesetzt wurden. Wir passen beim Pflanzen sehr auf, dass es keine Verwechslungen gibt und verkaufen lieber die Rhizome als namenlos, aber dennoch taucht immer wieder diese Unbekannte auf. Ich dachte an eine Mutation, aber wieso sollten mehrere Mutationen stattfinden und immer mit dem gleichen Ergebnis?






Guten morgen!

Ja der __ Lotus ist von dir.
Ich hab mal noch paar Bilder gemacht als er geblüht hat. Hast du ne Ahnung was das für einer sein kann? Auf den Bildern ist vor allem in der Mitte ein etwas kräftiger Gelbstich zu sehen, der ist in der Realität nicht ganz so stark.

Danke und grüße


----------



## Nymphaion (2. Aug. 2013)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*



Pacco schrieb:


> Guten morgen!
> 
> Ja der __ Lotus ist von dir.
> Ich hab mal noch paar Bilder gemacht als er geblüht hat. Hast du ne Ahnung was das für einer sein kann? Auf den Bildern ist vor allem in der Mitte ein etwas kräftiger Gelbstich zu sehen, der ist in der Realität nicht ganz so stark.
> ...



Ja, das ist der 'Mutant'. Du bekommst von mir nächstes Frühjahr ein anderes Rhizom, dass dann hoffentlich der richtige 'President' ist. Bitte erinnere mich dann nochmal daran.


----------



## Pacco (2. Aug. 2013)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*



Nymphaion schrieb:


> Ja, das ist der 'Mutant'. Du bekommst von mir nächstes Frühjahr ein anderes Rhizom, dass dann hoffentlich der richtige 'President' ist. Bitte erinnere mich dann nochmal daran.





Oh das ist ja echt Super!!!! Dann freu ich mich auf s nächste Jahr mit hoffentlich einer "roten" blühte ;-) danke!!!!!
Aber ist schon interessant dass hin und wieder dieser __ Lotus auftaucht und keiner ne Ahnung hat was das für einer ist... Wie oft ist das jetzt schon passiert? Dann könnten wir doch nen neuen Lotus benennen


----------



## Nymphaion (3. Aug. 2013)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

Tja, wenn das denn eine Sorte ist ...

ich kann mich täuschen, aber ich glaube dass diese hellen Pflanzen sogar hin und wieder in die alte Färbung zurückfallen. Wenigstens zweimal hatten wir einen Kübel in dem Blüten mit der erwarteten Färbung und die gelblichen erschienen. Nichts gemacht am Kübel, waren im Folgejahr nur noch Blüten mit der 'richtigen' Färbung zu finden. Es ist natürlich möglich dass die Rhizome der gelblichen verdrängt wurden, und nur die 'richtigen' überlebten. Die Alternative ist, dass die gelbliche Färbung nur eine Reaktion auf irgendetwas ist, und sobald der Reiz wegfällt, kommt die eigentliche Färbung durch. Etwa so, wie rosa __ Hortensien, die man über die Düngung zu blauen machen kann. Das ist für mich nicht nachzuprüfen. Erstens fehlt die Zeit, zweitens müsste ich die blühenden Pflanzen teilen um ein Rhizom von einer gelben isoliert setzen zu können.


----------



## Ferdinand (6. Aug. 2013)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

Hallo Werner
Ich habe in meinem Wintergarten fünf Lotosblumen stehen. Zwei Stücks sind vom letzten Jahr und drei Stück von diesem Jahr. Die zwei alten haben sich eigentlich recht gut entwickelt blühen leider aber nicht. Warum ? Das zweite Jahr sollte doch das Bühjahr sein. 
Die anderen drei dümpelten so vor sich hin. Die Maggiebell Slocum hat sich es in den letzten zwei Wochen überlegt und macht nun Anstalten gut zu wachsen. Die anderen Zwei bilden zwar auch immer neue Blätter diese sind aber extrem klein und nicht richtig grün und verwelken schnell.
Ich habe schon folgende Maßnahmen ausprobiert:
Substrat neu gedüngt (direkt in der Nähe vom Rhizom)
Als dies nichts half düngte ich noch zusätzlich das Wasser. Leider keine Verbesserung.

Ich habe das Gefühl der Lotos nimmt kaum Nährstoffe auf (Wasser bleibt grün, Blätter gelb)

Der Wintergarten wurde kaum bis gar nicht beschattet, für maximale Helligkeit, dafür aber ganztätig geöffnet, um die Temperaturen in Grenzen zu halten. (Substrat Kerntemperatur 24°C - 30°C)

Alle drei wurden in das gleiche Substrat gesetzt: Sand (gewaschen) und Katzenstreu (reines Betonit) 3:1 plus etwas Urgesteinsmehl plus die vorgeschriebene Düngermenge. 

Warum gedeiht er dieses Jahr nicht?


----------



## bernhardh (6. Aug. 2013)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

Hmmm... meine pflanz ich (wie meine tropischen Seerosen) in reinen Lehm und hab damit keine Probleme. 
Ich denke nicht, dass es am Dünger liegt. Ich dneke mal da wirst du eher schon zuviel des Guten getan haben.
Woher hast du diese Substratmischung???
Wir haben bei uns im Gartencenter "Rasenerde" in 50L Säcken von Euflor. Ich bin mir ziemlich sicher, dass dies ebenfalls ein geeignetes Substrat wäre!
ICH dünge übrigens NUR mit Osmocote Kegel.


----------



## Kuni99 (6. Aug. 2013)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

Hallo Ferdinand,

das Substrat ist ungewöhnlich, aber ich denke nicht, dass hier das Problem liegt. Die Pflanzen zeigen alle mehr oder weniger starke Chlorosen. Das kann ein Zeichen für zu hohen pH-Wert im Substrat sein aber auch für zu hohe Tag/Nacht Temperaturschwankungen. Die Ränder der Blätter der gut entwickelten Pflanzen hängen nach unten, was auf zu geringe Luftfeuchte hindeutet. Fazit: Der schöne Sommer hat dafür gesorgt, dass es in dem Wintergarten zu heiß und trocken geworden ist.
Die Pflanzen aus dem Vorjahr blühen nicht, weil die Kübel einfach zu voll sind. Bei der Kübelgröße muss man jährlich teilen und darf maximal zwei Rhizomstücke wieder einsetzen.

Viele Grüße,
Kai


----------



## Nymphaion (7. Aug. 2013)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

Ich tippe auch auf einen extrem hohen pH-Wert. Hast Du den mal gemessen?


----------



## Ferdinand (7. Aug. 2013)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

@ bernhardh
Ich habe mir die Substrat Mischung selbst einfallen lassen und ich dünge ebenfalls nur mit Osmoctoe nur nicht in Kegelform.

@Kuni99 
pH-Wert bin ich gerade am Messen (muss erst destilliertes Wasser herstellen, Substrat Probe trocken, usw.) evtl. kann ich die Ergebnisse heute Nachmittag präsentieren.
Die Tag/Nacht Substrat Kerntemperaturamplitude beträgt ca. 8°C
Tag/Nacht Lufttemperaturamplitude ca. 15°C
Die Luftfeuchte hab ich noch nicht gemessen. Aber wie ich eine gute Durchlüftung, zum Senken der Temperaturen, bei gleichzeitiger hoher Luftfeuchte hinbekommen soll weiß ich nicht.

Kübel zu voll ?! Bei der Nucifera dachte ich mir das auch schon. Habe ihn in einem 45l Kübel gekauft … Aber der Nelumbo `Keine Ahnung` ist anscheinend eine kleinwüchsige Sorte und sitzt vorschriftsmäßig in einem 65L Kübel, in dem man ja die Pflanzen 2-3 Jahre drin halten können sollte.


----------



## Ferdinand (8. Aug. 2013)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

So hier sind meine Messergebnisse:

Messmethode:

- Substratprobe entnommen und getrocknet
- diese mit dem Mörser zerkleinert.
- dies in gekauften destillierten Wasser aufgelöst 
- mit einem Kaffeefilter gefilter
- und abschließend mit dem "Sera pH Test" getestet

 

Dadurch das die Proben schon vor dem Test bereits eine Verfärbung durch das Substrat oder Algen usw. hatten, können all diese Werte nur als Tendenzwert gewichtet werden.

Was man aber erkennen kann, dass die gedeihenden Lotosblumen eher ein saures Milieu bevorzugen und dass die weniger gut wachsenden ein alkalisches Milieu haben. 

Nun stellt sich die Frage wie verändere ich den pH-Wert?


----------



## bernhardh (8. Aug. 2013)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

Endlich blühen 2 meiner Lotos.
Der erste den ich hier vorstellen darf, ist "Keine Ahnung" vom Werner. Heuer gekauft. Wie man sieht hat er kein einziges Stehendes Blatt, dafür aber schon die ersten 3 Knospen sichtbar (inkl. der offenen Blüte).
Die Blüte hat bereits 15cm Durchmesser und riecht auch ganz gut.
Jetzt stellt sich noch die Frage, welche Sorte es wirklich ist. Werner?


----------



## bernhardh (8. Aug. 2013)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

Mein 2. blühender Lotos ist "Schöne Kirchheimerin". Ebenfalls heuer bei Werner gekauft. Schöne Farbe, richtig ganz toll, bloß die Blüte geht nicht weiter auf! Es ist Tag 2 bei beiden Lotos. 
Hoffentlich bei der 2. Blüte dann!
Vielleicht hängt es ja auch mit den leicht gelblichen Blättern zusammen. Kann mir das aber auch nur wie mein Vor-Substrat-Tester das bestätigt hat, vorstellen, das der pH Wert zu hoch ist. Ansonsten wächst er aber sehr gut!


----------



## Nymphaion (8. Aug. 2013)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

Bei einem zu hohen ph-Wert gibt es ein Problem mit der Aufnahme von Eisen. Dagegen hilft ein Eisen-Chelat-Dünger. pH 9 ist schon wirklich hoch, das ist der Wert den Seifenlauge hat.


----------



## bernhardh (8. Aug. 2013)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

Ja, das könnte passen. Sequestren, Fetrilon würden da bei gezielter Anwendung direkt bei den Wurzeln helfen. Warum bin ich da nicht selber draufgekommen?? Frei im Wasser würds weniger Sinn machen.


----------



## Kuni99 (8. Aug. 2013)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

Hallo Ferdinand,

den pH-Wert im Substrat kann man nicht nachträglich ändern. Für das Wasser gibt es Pufferlösungen, die sind aber eher für Aquarien gedacht und deshalb teuer. 

Viele Grüße,
Kai


----------



## bernhardh (9. Aug. 2013)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

Guten Morgen!
Heute hat sie es also doch geschafft aufzublühen. Sieht super aus, nicht!?


----------



## phi1618 (9. Aug. 2013)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

HI,

Mein Experiment hat geklappt. Ich hatte voriges Jahr 3 Lotos in den Teich gegeben. 
Heuer trotz schlechtem Wetter und gefräßiger __ Graskarpfen beginnen jetzt 2 zu blühen.

Lg 

Josef


----------



## gechito (9. Aug. 2013)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

Liebes Forum,
Was ist mit meiner Pflanze los? Die Blaetter sind gelblich mit gruenen Adern und werden dann bald braun gefleckt (siehe Bild). Bisher hatte ich nur eine Bluete, eine zweite Knospe ist verdorrt. Substrat ist sandiger Lehm aus meinem Garten in einem 60L Moerteleimer, Osmocote Duengung dazu Eisen und Magnesiumduenger fuer __ Aquarienpflanzen, da ich einen ebensolchen Mangel befuerchte. Die Sorte ist Grand Slam und steht in der sonnigen Pfalz in vollsonniger Lage.

Bin fuer eure Hilfe dankbar!


----------



## Kuni99 (11. Aug. 2013)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

Hallo,

gleiches Problem wie ein paar Beiträge zuvor diskutiert: Zu hoher pH im Substrat. Wenn der Eisendünger bei der Pflanzung zugegeben wurde, dann ist jetzt nichts mehr davon da, denn das Chelat wird recht schnell (in ca. 4 Wochen) abgebaut.

Viele Grüße,
Kai


----------



## Ferdinand (11. Aug. 2013)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

Vielen Dank für eure Antworten.

Ich habe nun ca. 3,6g puren wasserlösliches Eisen Chelat pro Pflanze verabreicht.
Wir werden das Ergebnis dann in ein paar Wochen sehen.

Kann es sein, dass das Eisen auch Algen abtötet?


----------



## bernhardh (11. Aug. 2013)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

Hast das Granulat direkt in ein Loch ins Substrat gefüllt?


----------



## Torlif (12. Aug. 2013)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

Hallo, 

ich hab meinen Lotos relativ regelmäßig mit Dr. Kremsers Ferrdrakon versorgt. 
Das ist ein flüssiger Eisendünger und normal für Aquarien gedacht. 
Algen werden durch Eisendünger nicht vernichtet. Aber da die Pflanzen mit 
Eisendünger besser wachsen finden die Algen weniger Nährstoffe und wachsen 
zumindest langsamer. 
Ich hab übrigens aufgegeben Algen im Aquarium ausschließen zu wollen. Meiner 
Meinung nach sind Algen natürlich und gehören (in Maßen!!!) dazu. 

Ich hätte allerdings auch noch ne Frage: 

Die letzte Blüte geht gerade auf. Kann ich diese stehen lassen und einen Samenstand 
bilden lassen oder ist das abträglich für die gute Überwinterung? 

Viele Grüße
Sebastian


----------



## Kuni99 (12. Aug. 2013)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

Hallo Sebastian,

nein, für die Überwinterung ist das nicht abträglich. Falls die Blüte nicht mit Pollen einer anderen Sorte bestäubt wurde, wird sich ohnehin kein keimfähiger Samen bilden, was zu Lasten der Rhizombildung gehen würde.

Viele Grüße,
Kai


----------



## Wasserkatze (12. Aug. 2013)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

heute ist Rhin Nyoren aufgeblüht 

das Foto hat meine Mam gemacht, da ich noch keine Zeit hatte, rüber in den Garten zu fahren.
sie ist ganz verliebt in die Blüte und zeigt sie allen Besuchern 

nächsten Frühling ist Teilen angesagt...das ist schon ein ziemlicher Waschel


----------



## Ferdinand (14. Aug. 2013)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

Hallo, 
das mit dem Eisendünger scheint zu funktionieren. Kann ich langfristig die Chlorose mit dem Eisendünger behandeln oder gibt es eine andere Methode den hohen Ph Wert des Substrates zu senken, ohne es auszutauschen? Wie wäre es mit Schwefelsäure oder Salpetersäure? Inzwischen weiß ich, dass mein Bentonit einen Ph Wert von 10 hat. Ich brauche also langfristig ein Mineral, das bereits beim Anmischen den Ph Wert drastisch senkt.
 Zur Info ich mischte mein Substrat immer aus 3 Teilen gew. Rheinsand und 1 Teil Bentonit (Calciumbentonit)


----------



## Cat Balloon (17. Aug. 2013)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*



Ferdinand schrieb:


> Hallo,
> das mit dem Eisendünger scheint zu funktionieren. Kann ich langfristig die Chlorose mit dem Eisendünger behandeln oder gibt es eine andere Methode den hohen Ph Wert des Substrates zu senken, ohne es auszutauschen? Wie wäre es mit Schwefelsäure oder Salpetersäure? Inzwischen weiß ich, dass mein Bentonit einen Ph Wert von 10 hat. Ich brauche also langfristig ein Mineral, das bereits beim Anmischen den Ph Wert drastisch senkt.
> Zur Info ich mischte mein Substrat immer aus 3 Teilen gew. Rheinsand und 1 Teil Bentonit (Calciumbentonit)



... Bin zwar kein Mineraloge, aber wenn das Zeug schon so einen extrem hohen pH hat, dann solltest du es da reinstreuen, wo du den Sand her hast .
Versuch's mal mit profanem Lehm. Gereinigtes Lehmpulver gibt's z.B. bei eBay, falls du keine natürlichen Vorkommen in der Nähe hast.
Ich vermisse in deinem Substrat auch die oft empfohlene Gartenerde (Vorsicht vor organischen Verunreinigungen - perfekt: Maulwurfshügel).
Sand (wieso eigentlich unbedingt aus dem Rhein?) taugt m. E. höchstens zum Auflockern des Substrates, jedoch kaum als Basis.


----------



## Ferdinand (20. Aug. 2013)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

Hallo

Also ich versuche halt eine Art Lehm selbst herzustellen und Lehm besteht aus Ton, Sand und Schluff.
Der Ton wird vom Bentonit geliefert, der Sand ist klar und der Schluff wollte ich durch Urgesteinsmehl ersetzten (hatte aber erst das Falsche). Das sollte etwas Lehm Ähnliches ergeben.

Rheinsand, deshalb weil bei uns gewaschener Kiessand Rheinsand heißt .

Das mit dem Lehm bestellen habe ich auch schon in Erwägung gezogen. Das Problem hierbei ist, dass dies sehr teuer ist, denn hier sind ja Kilo nicht gleich Liter. Aber selbst wenn das so wäre, würde ich bei dem günstigsten eBay Anbieter für einen Lotoskübel 30€ ausgeben ...

Btw. Hat wer Erfahrung damit? Wie viel Kilo Lehmpulver brauche ich für ein Liter Substrat?

Aber es gibt ja Lehm auch als Baustoff nicht in der hochwertigen Form als Putz (viel zu teuer) sondern als Baulehm oder Grubenlehm/Rohlehm.

So hier ist wieder das Problem mit der Beschaffung. Ich kann nicht mal eben in die Kies- oder Lehmgrube um die Ecke fahren und mal einen Hänger voll kaufen gehen. Sondern ich muss liefern lassen und das kostet wieder. Dann habe ich immer noch kein Garant dafür, dass dies jetzt besser ist.

Und einfach mal 200€ und mehr in den Wind zu schießen will ich auch nicht.


----------



## bernhardh (20. Aug. 2013)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

Naja, grundsätzlich könnt ich ja jede Menge Lehm besorgen! So Kübel sind ja gleich befüllt. Ich denk da an 5kg Kübel mit Deckel. Die kann man relativ gut und klein verpacken und kostet dann auch nicht die Welt das von AT nach DE zu verschicken. 11,90 für so 5 kg Kübel zu verschicken.
Im Grunde wär halt besser 32,5kg zu verschicken, da dies das Maximum an Gewicht darstellt, was GLS versendet. -Bloß ist das mit den Gebinden schon schiweriger...
5kg Kübel hätt ich ansich jede Menge!
Für heuer ists ja auch schon egal, aber kommendes Frühjahr können wir da ja nochmal drüber reden. Aber wenn schon jemand einen Kübel voll braucht, den kann ich sicher organisieren.
Hier noch von GLS die Versandkosten:
https://gls-group.eu/AT/de/packerl/paketshop-preise


----------



## Cat Balloon (21. Aug. 2013)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

Moin,

bis wann (in der Saison. Südbayern) kann man eigentlich spätestens mit einer Blüte rechnen.
Unsere Debbie Gibson hat schon einen kleinen Wald von Stehblättern und schiebt ständig neue, aber von einer Knospe nix in Sicht...
Ist aber wie gesagt auch erst im 1. Jahr (2. Jahr = Blühjahr: stimmt das???).


----------



## bernhardh (21. Aug. 2013)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

Wenn du ein Rhizom gepflanzt hast, sollte sie im 1. Jahr blühen.
Stehen deine Gefäße im Freien oder im Wintergarten?


----------



## Cat Balloon (21. Aug. 2013)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

@ Bernhardh:

... im Freien (mit Glasdach überdachte Süd-Terasse) / Rhizom recht spät (Mitte Juni) gepflanzt / AQ-Heizer im Wasser (< 20°) / 65l-Mörtelkübel / Osmocote-Düngung.


----------



## bernhardh (21. Aug. 2013)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

<20° heißt: kleiner als 20 Grad Celsius. 
Sicher meinst du: >20C°
Ich denke es liegt eher an der späten Pflanzung. Oder halt Sortenunterschiedlich. Ich hab ja auch eine "unbekannte" vom Werner die hat schon die 3. Blüte, pflanzte ich aber auch erst wie es die %-Aktion beim Werner gab. -Zeitgleich mit der "schönen Kirchheimerin". Beide blühen. Die Unbekannte allerdings ohne Stehblätter...


----------



## Cat Balloon (21. Aug. 2013)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*



bernhardh schrieb:


> ... Sicher meinst du: >20C° ...


Ja klar!


----------



## Kuni99 (24. Aug. 2013)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

Hallo,

im Botanischen Garten Mainz blüht gerade zum ersten Mal _Nelumbo lutea_.

   

Die offene Blüte lockt auch schon erste Besucher an. Den Samen für die Pflanze habe ich 2005 bei La Crosse/Wisconsin im Mississippi gesammelt. Vor drei Jahren hatte sie schon einmal eine Knospe, die sich aber nicht öffnete.

Viele Grüße,
Kai


----------



## Wuzzel (25. Aug. 2013)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

Hallo zusammen, 

wir haben uns im Rahmen einer Kurzreise mal die Lotosblüte im Arboretum Ellerhoop angeschaut.
Da fragt man sich echt, was die machen, damit der im Freiland so üppig wächst und blüht  

Alles in allem wäre der Park auch schon ohne den Lotos einen Besuch wert. 
Sehr gepflegte Anlage mit vielen Gartenideen 
Bei dem Aufwand ist das Eintrittsgeld (z.Zt. 7 Euro) voll gerechtfertigt. 

 

 

Gruß Wuzzel


----------



## axel (29. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

Hallo Lotosfreunde 

Vielleicht könnt Ihr mir sagen wann ich meinen Lotos in den Keller stellen sollte .
Noch vor dem ersten Frost ?

Hier ein aktuelles Foto 

 

Ich bin froh das mein Lotos die Umstellung von Hydrokultur auf Lehm/Erde überlebt hat .
Hätte nicht gedacht das der Lotos so ein Kämpfernatur ist . 
Nächstes Jahr bekommt er als Dank ein größeres Gefäß !

lg
axel


----------



## Cat Balloon (7. Okt. 2013)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*



axel schrieb:


> Hallo Lotosfreunde
> 
> Vielleicht könnt Ihr mir sagen wann ich meinen Lotos in den Keller stellen sollte .
> Noch vor dem ersten Frost ?



... das Rhizom darf halt nicht einfrieren. So'n bissi Nachtfrost sollte er überstehen. Laut Werner zeigt er es durch Gelbwerden der restlichen Blätter selber an, wenn er ins Winterquartier will.


----------



## Renato (19. Dez. 2013)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

Hallo Ihr Lotosfans da draussen! 

Ich habe ein Problem.. Anfangs November habe ich meine Lotosblume zum Überwintern in den Keller gestellt.. nun ist es im Keller unten aber nie richtig "kalt" geworden, weshalb die Lotosblume beginnen hat erneut auszutreiben... Ich habe sie nun in die Garage gestellt..


Nun habe ich Angst dass sie das nicht überlebt..

Was meint ihr dazu?

Gruss Renato


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (19. Dez. 2013)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

Hi Renato,

ohne ne ordentlich Zusatzbeleuchtung kommt die ausgetrieben nicht über den Winter und nun kaltstellen ist auch keine Lösung mehr Die Austriebe sterben so ab und das neue Rhizomstück das ausgetrieben hat geht auch ein da ja nur die Spitze austreiben kann (die fault mit den absterbenden Blattrieben weg)

MfG Frank


----------



## Renato (19. Dez. 2013)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

Das heisst ich kann nur hoffen..

Letztes Jahr hat sie enorm viele Rhizome gebildet, und dieses Jahr war ein besonders gutes. vielleicht hat eines der Rhizome nicht ausgetrieben und überlebt.

Ich bin mir nicht mal sicher ob sie denn auch ausgetrieben hat. Es war nur eine Blattspitze sichtbar, und vielleicht stammte dieses noch vor der Winterruhe.


----------



## schgeo (6. Feb. 2014)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

6. Februar, langsam kribbelts in den Fingern. Wird zeit der der Frühlingswinter endlich zum Frühling wird.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (6. Feb. 2014)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*



schgeo schrieb:


> 6. Februar, langsam kribbelts in den Fingern.



Hi,

bei mir stehen schon etliche aufgelaufene Sämereien rum - die alpinen Sämereien keimten schon im Januar und mußten dann rein als es nachts dann ab und zu mal Frost gab - im Terrarium

im Keller treiben schon die Paulowniasämlinge des letzten Jahres aus

Morgen werden ein paar Passiflora-Arten gesät

MfG Frank


----------



## Tottoabs (7. Feb. 2014)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*



Knoblauchkröte schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> bei mir stehen schon etliche aufgelaufene Sämereien rum - ...................


Dito 

Habe jetzt verschiedenes in ein Minigewächshaus gesäht (ca. 2 Wochen) das ganze in so Quellballen.
Habe eigendlich nicht mit gerechnet das sich so schnell was tut.

Hanfpalme (rührt sich natürlich noch nix und ist nur immer ein Samen in 3 Ballen)
Pampasgrass rosa (jetzt ca. 2-3 cm in 3 Ballen)
Fackellilien (rührt sich nix in 12 Ballen)
Rababer (erst Keimlinge in 3 Ballen)
Riesenmamutbaum (Sequoiadendron in 3 Ballen, rührt sich nix)
Bambus arundinalea (in 3 Ballen davon 2 x ca. 1 cm)
__ Blaukissen violett (in 1 Ballen erste 2 Blätter am Keimlingen)
Blaukissen blau (in 1 Ballen erste 2 Blätter am Keimlingen)
__ Walderdbeere (in 1 Ballen erste 2 Blätter am Keimlingen)
Opunitia (in 1 Ballen rührt sich nix)
Agave (in 1 Ballen ca. 1-2 cm)
Zierpaprika (in 1 Ballen rührt sich nix)

Welche Pflanzen müssen wann ca. Pikiert werden....
kann man einige ohne piekieren belassen? z.B Blaukissen?

Den Lotussamen habe ich noch nicht im Wasser. Das währe zu früh wie mir die Erfahrungen vom letzten Jahr gezeigt haben.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (7. Feb. 2014)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

Hi Totto,

bei Palmen keimen manche erst nach Monaten

und der __ Riesenmammutbaum bräuchte wohl eine "leichte" Waldbrandsimulation (z.B. mit noch warmer Holz-/laubasche überschütten - die Samen keimen normalerweise erst nach Waldbränden wenn die direkte Konkurenz vernichtet wurde

pikieren tut man wenn sich Wurzeln vermehrt unten in den Saatboxen zeigen oder die Pflänzchen anfangen sich sichtbar zu behindern (die richtigen Blätter sich anfangen zu berühren). Die Fackellilien müssen ja auch den ersten Winter nach der Aussaat noch frostfrei überdauen
Niedrige Polsterpflanzen wie die __ Blaukissen kann man später gleich an den vorgesehenen Standort setzen

bei meinen Nelumbo lutea bin ich mal gespannt ob sie wieder austrieben, bei letzten Mal kam nix im Frühjahr, beim vorletzten mal trieben sie nach dem 2 Winter nicht mehr aus

MfG Frank


----------



## Nymphaion (10. Feb. 2014)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

Bitte passt darauf auf, dass ihr nicht zu weit vom Thema Lotos abweicht. Wenn ihr über Aussaaten allgemein sprechen wollt, dann macht bitte dazu einen neuen Thread auf. Alles was wir hier austauschen ist auch wichtige Information für andere, und es würde niemand nach Tipps zur Aussaat in einem Lotosthread suchen.


----------



## Tottoabs (10. Feb. 2014)

*AW:  Lotos - wie richtig halten?*

Werner du hast ja recht.

Vor allem müsste ich erst irgendwo einen Asyl Antrag stellen bevor ich es wage mit den glühenden Kohlen aus dem Kamin durch Haus zu schleichen





Knoblauchkröte schrieb:


> ..... der __ Riesenmammutbaum bräuchte wohl eine "leichte" Waldbrandsimulation (z.B. mit noch warmer Holz-/laubasche überschütten - die Samen keimen normalerweise erst nach Waldbränden wenn die direkte Konkurenz vernichtet wurde.......


----------



## schgeo (25. Feb. 2014)

So, das schöne Wetter mal ausgenutzt um meine __ lotos zu teilen. Große Ausbeute .... Wird aus den kleinen aus dem 2. Bild was oder sind die zu "schwach"


----------



## Torlif (17. März 2014)

Hallo,

ich hab meinen Kübel mit __ Lotos vor 14 Tagen aus dem Keller geholt.
Auf ein Umtopfen wollte ich vorerst verzichten und auf nächstes Jahr
verschieben. Also hab ich nur Wasserwechsel gemacht, Haube drüber und
ab in die Sonne. Zwei Austriebe waren schon da.

Wie sieht´s aus mit der Düngung? Bei der Erstpflanzung hatte ich 4 Kegel
(wie in Werner´s Anleitung) unter die Erde gemischt. Soll ich jetzt einfach
nochmal 4 Kegel in´s Wasser legen?
Und wie ist das mit den alten Blattstielen. Die hatte ich vorm Winter dicht
über der Oberfläche abgeschnitten. Soll ich die jetzt ganz entfernen, d.h.
unter der Oberfläche abschneiden, oder stehen lassen?

Vielen Dank!
Sebastian


----------



## mani2 (18. März 2014)

Hallo


Du erinnerst mich daran das bei mir im Keller 4 Kübel stehen die wohl langsam raus wollen 
Und ich muß sie alle 4 umtopfen da schon 3 Jahre alt,da muß ich bald mal ran.

Ich würde 4 Kegel in die Erde drücken,die alten Blattstiele kannst du tiefer abschneiden.
Hatte letztes Jahr die gleiche Frage an Werner gestellt.


Tschüs

Manfred


----------



## Cat Balloon (29. März 2014)

Willkommen an alle in der neuen Saison!

Unser erster __ Lotos hat den Winter im Gartenhaus (mit Frostwächterheizung 5°) verbracht und wird heute in seinen neuen Teich einziehen.
Habe dafür letztes Jahr eine Oase Teichschale 120x160x45 vor unserer Terasse eingegraben. Da kommt der Lotos im Kübel rein (und dann noch 3 weitere Kübel mit den bei Werner bestellten neuen Mitgliedern unserer kleinen Lotosfamilie).
Nach dem extrem milden Winter überlege ich nun, ob ich es riskieren könnte, die Loten/Loti/Lotosse  nächstes Mal einfach im Teich zu lassen: die rechteckige Teichschale kann man ganz einfach mit dicken Styrodurplatten abdecken, ein 6m-50W-Heizkabel sollte dann eigentlich vor Durchfrieren schützen(?).
Was meint ihr - könnte ein Lotos dort eine reelle Überlebenschance haben???
Bei der empfohlenen Überwinterung in ungeheizter Garage wird die Wassertemperatur doch möglicherweise auch mal gegen 0° gehen?! 

LG - Michael


----------



## Ferdinand (14. Apr. 2014)

Warum hat eigentlich Werner seine Preise aufgeschlagen, fast ca. 10€ im Durchschnitt? Weniger Absatz? Am schlechten Sommer im letzten Jahr kann es ja nicht gelegen haben


----------



## bernhardh (14. Apr. 2014)

Vielleicht wegen der guten Nachfrage??


----------



## Nymphaion (15. Apr. 2014)

Nein, weil es sehr teuer ist von so einem extremen Nischenprodukt eine so große Auswahl anzubieten. Dazu kommt, dass wir beschädigte Rhizome anstandslos ersetzen, was weitere Kosten verursacht.


----------



## MarkusP (16. Apr. 2014)

Man muss ja auch die enorme Arbeit, die dahinter steckt berücksichtigen, die bei der Ernte der Rhizome anfällt. Auch können die Rhizome nicht einfach so schnell in den Versandkarton gelegt werden, wie Sumpfpflanzen oder Seerosenrhizome, sondern müssen schon sorgfältig eingepackt werden.
Da ist der Preis schon ok.


----------



## Ferdinand (16. Apr. 2014)

Es soll ja keine Beschuldigung sein, ist mir nur aufgefallen und jetzt hab ich ja eine zufriedenstellende Antwort bekommen.

Freue mich schon richtig auf die Saison, für mich ist sie nämlich die Spannendste bis her, hab ein neues Substrat, zum ersten Mal geteilt und hab noch ein paar kleine Experimente am Laufen.
Kann es kaum abwarten.


----------



## mani2 (16. Apr. 2014)

Hab letzte Woche 4 Kübel umgetopft,kann nur bestätigen das ist eine Sauarbeit !
Da ich von jeden Kübel nur je 2 Stück "gepflückt" habe bin ich da auch nicht sooo Vorsichtig ran gegangen.
Den ersten habe ich noch nach Anleitung ausgewaschen,aber das ist so zu gewachsen das kaum ein durchkommen ist.
Und dann habe ich sie einfach auf den Kopf gestellt und Kübel abgezogen,dann kommt man leicht an die wenigen ran die man braucht.
Als Gärtner möchte man natürlich möglichst viele raus holen,das dauert dann länger.
Das Bild zeigt eine Pulchra,hatte mir letztes Jahr das umtopfen ersparen wollen und sie von einen 60er in einen 90er Kübel gepflanzt.
Keine gute Idee,so ein Kübel ist einfach zu schwer.


----------



## max11 (19. Apr. 2014)

Als Anfänger habe ich mir im vergangenen Jahr einen "  Nelumbo `Schalenlotos von Jiao Ke`" bei Nymphaion gekauft.
Zu meiner Begeisterung ist er auch gut gewachsen, wenn er auch nicht geblüht hat.
Nun habe ich ihn vor vier Wochen aus der Winterruhe geholt und auf eine Heizmatte bei 20° gestellt. Innerhalb weniger Tage kam das erste Blatt.
Das Blatt hat sich aber nicht mehr entfaltet sondern ist eingegangen. Nun tut sich überhaupt nichts mehr.

Was kann ich tun?

Bei Nymphaion lese ich, dass der `Schalenlotos von Jiao Ke` in diesem Jahr nicht zur Verfügung steht.
Hat der einfach ein schlechte Jahr? Und ich Pech?

Frohe Ostern allerseits.


----------



## Inken (21. Apr. 2014)

Moin! 

Hast Du den __ Lotos nach der Winterruhe geteilt und neu getopft? 

Falls nicht, schau' mal hier rein: https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/lotos-teilen-eine-anleitung.38622/

Ich kann als Anfängerlotos die 'Grüne Maid' von Werner empfehlen. Den habe selbst ich vor einigen Jahren zum Blühen gebracht, und das hier oben, knapp unterm Polarkreis.. 

Ich habe mir vor 10 Tagen auch wieder einen bestellt und freu' mich drauf! Es ist jedes Mal wieder spannend.. 

In diesem Sinne: May the force be with us again!


----------



## Echinopsis (21. Apr. 2014)

Ja, die Grüne Maid hatte ich damals auch gehabt, sehr empfehlenswert!

Kurz OT: Schön dich mal wieder zu lesen Inken!


----------



## Inken (21. Apr. 2014)

Ebenfalls OT: ditoooo Echi! 
Und an Deine Maid kann ich mich sehr gut erinnern!


----------



## max11 (21. Apr. 2014)

Danke, Inken, nein, an das Teilen habe ich mich noch nicht rangetraut.


----------



## Inken (21. Apr. 2014)

Kann ich verstehen. Ich hatte beim ersten Mal auch einen Höllenrespekt vor dem edlen Gewächs. Aber für die vielen Rhizome, die sich möglicher Weise gebildet haben, ist nicht genug Platz und Futter im Topf. 
Also sagte ich mir: Mädchen, egal wie du's machst, mehr als umbringen kannst du die Gute nicht. 
Dann habe ich angegriffen! 
Wenn ich Du wäre, würde ich nachgucken, was sich im Pott so tummelt, und ihn nach Werners Anleitung stürzen. 
Ist jetzt jetzt kein Tipp vom Profi, nur meine Neugierde.. 
Fotos machen, einstellen, wenn Du nicht weiter weißt und warten, bis sich einer von den Spezis meldet..!


----------



## Uwe.SH (21. Apr. 2014)

Hallo

In der Parkanlage in Ellerhoop, gibt es auch  Nelumbo, die da das ganze Jahr im Teich sind
Und noch ein kleiner Bericht

Gruß Uwe


----------



## Nymphaion (23. Apr. 2014)

Der Schalenlotos von Jiao Ke hatte kein schlechtes Jahr, aber wir hatten einen schlechten Tag beim Teilen. So viele Rhizome - und dann lege ich sie in einen Kübel in dem schon eine andere Sorte drin war. Als ich es gemerkt habe, waren nur noch wenige Rhizome übrig. Tja, jetzt haben wir reichlich 'Keine Ahnung - Rhizome'. Wer da heuer eines kauft, hat eine hohe Wahrscheinlichkeit einen Jiao Ke zu erwischen.


----------



## bernhardh (23. Apr. 2014)

Gibts eigentlich noch was zu kaufen?
Meine Bestellung 2192 wäre noch offen...


----------



## Nymphaion (25. Apr. 2014)

Bestellung 2192??? Die ist von 2010, und geht nach Österreich?


----------



## Nymphaion (25. Apr. 2014)

Und natürlich gibt es noch was zu kaufen, jede Menge sogar. Wieso fragst Du? Funktioniert etwa der Shop nicht mehr? Mach mir keine Angst ...


----------



## bernhardh (25. Apr. 2014)

Sorry, Nummer 21927. Was ist bloß in mich gefahren?? :-D


----------



## Nymphaion (25. Apr. 2014)

Bernhard - Du hast __ tropische Seerosen bestellt, keine Lotosblumen. Die sind erst Mitte Mai groß genug für den Versand. Wir ziehen sie immer so heran, dass sie nach den Eisheiligen fertig sind. Vorher hat fast niemand für sie Verwendung.


----------



## bernhardh (25. Apr. 2014)

Klar. Danke! Bin halt nur immer früher dran, weil alles im Glashaus überwintert und dann im Freien weitergeheizt wird -Eigentlich bis zum überwintern wird die Temp. hoch genug gehalten, den ganzen Sommer hindurch... ;-)


----------



## schgeo (1. Juni 2014)

Langsam bekommen meine Freilandlotos endlich Stehblätter.....


----------



## dejwoker (3. Juni 2014)

Hallo Werner,

Ich habe viel auf Deiner Shopseite gestöbert und interessiere mich für einen __ Lotos. Ich liebe die Stehblätter und kann damit leben nur in einem Ausnahmejahr mit Jahrhundertsommer mit Blüten belohnt zu werden - sprich: das Biest soll direkt in den Teich. Als Bodengrund habe ich Sand mit etwas Ton, den ich dann punktuell noch mit Düngerkugeln/-kegeln pimpen würde.

Versendest Du noch und, wenn ja welche Art kannst Du empfehlen? 

Wie hoch kommen die Blätter aus dem Wasser? Da gibt es doch sicher auch Unterschiede, oder? Naturgemäß legen die Seiten alle den Schwerpunkt auf die Optik der Blüten.

MfG
Rolf


----------



## Biotopfan (5. Juni 2014)

Huhu...bin schon ganz wuschig...habe 9 Samen (Nelumbo nucifera) von einer Freundin geschenkt bekommen und die ersten 4 haben gekeimt Sie hat auch soviele
und jetzt versuchen wir sie um die Wette aufzuziehen Boa, wenn ich den Maurerkübel sehe, krieg ich es mit der Angst
Mit welcher Innentopfgröße beginnt man mit Sämlingen und fressen Spritzschlammschnecken und große Posthörner im Teich den __ Lotus?
Wenn ich nur 3 durchbringe hab ich schon ein Problem, weil ich eigentlich nur einen großen Kübel im Garten hab, wo sie rein kann...
Kann ich Pflegeschnecken mit einsetzen?
VG Biotopfan


----------



## MarkusP (6. Juni 2014)

Hier unsere Nelumbien, Ende April frisch gepflanzt aus USA-Import:


----------



## krallowa (6. Juni 2014)

Was für schöne Blätter, auch haben will


----------



## Biotopfan (6. Juni 2014)

Boa, genial...waren das auch Samen oder Rhizome?
Ab wann düngen? Wenn man Wurzeln sieht?
VG Bitotopfan


----------



## MarkusP (6. Juni 2014)

Hi, nein das war alles fertige Rhizomware, die in USA schon im Spätherbst geerntet wurden und im Frühjahr dann verschickt. Die großen Sorten werden sofort gedüngt (bei der Pflanzung), die kleinen und Zwergsorten erst nach der Entwicklung von Blättern - mit den bekannten Düngekegeln aus dem Handel (wir nehmen die von Osmocote). Die Lotospflanzen im Freiland sind aber noch zurück, wegen dem relativ kühlen Mai.


----------



## Biotopfan (6. Juni 2014)

Ok, vielen Dank, das hilft schonmal weiter
VG Biotopfan


----------



## Epalzeorhynchos (9. Juni 2014)

Hallo zusammen!

Ich dachte ich seh gestern nicht richtig, als ich eine kleine Lotoblütenknospe entdeckte!

Die Knospe ist nur ca. 2 cm groß. Wächst diese noch auf die normale Größe heran, wie bei Seerosen? Oder handelt es sich um eine verfrühte und verkümmerte Blüte, wie eine Art "Notblüte"!?
Ist es für einen im Freiland gehaltenen __ Lotos nicht noch ein bischen zu fürh zum blühen? Und sollte er denn seine Wärmesumme tatsächlich schon erreicht haben?

Ich habe den Lotos (Pink N Yellow) ca. Mitte/Ende April gepflanzt und die Temperatur auf min. 20 °C gehalten und schon 1x nachgedüngt.


----------



## Kuni99 (9. Juni 2014)

Hallo Mirko,

sieht alles normal aus. Die Blüte braucht noch ca. drei Wochen, bis sie sich öffnet. Bis dahin wird sie höher gewachsen sein, als das dazugehörende Stehblatt.

Viele Grüße,
Kai


----------



## Epalzeorhynchos (9. Juni 2014)

Achso, ich dachte nur, weil sie soo klein ist das sie evtl. verkümmert ist. Also wächst die Knospe noch auf normale Größe heran. Ich habe dieses Jahr das erste mal __ Lotos, deshalb habe ich die Erfahrung noch nicht gemacht.


----------



## Biotopfan (9. Juni 2014)

Hei, habe am freitag 2 von den Samen mit 2cm Trieb in einen Seerosenkorb mit reingelegt und festgesteckt...bis 5cm über das Substrat aufgegossen und heue morgen waren die Blätter 2cm über der Wasseroberfläche...schein ihnen zu gefallen...soll ich die jetzt erstmal eine Weile so lassen oder wieder Wasser dazugießen bis der Topf voll ist?
VG Biotopfan


----------



## MarkusP (9. Juni 2014)

Hallo, die ersten Blätter sollten auf der Wasseroberfläche schwimmen, deshalb den Wasserstand etwas erhöhen und auch auf gleichmäßige Wärme achten, damit die Sämlinge sich gut und schnell weiterentwickeln bis zum Herbst.


----------



## Biotopfan (9. Juni 2014)

Ok, gleichmal nachseh und wieder aufgieß...
Der Pott steht im Gewächshaus im Schatten...Pfff..etwas Warm, aber bis das Wasser warm is, ist der Tag rum...Solange die Wasserflöhe nebenan paddeln, wirds dem __ Lotus sicher auch nicht zu heiß...
VG Biotopfan


----------



## MarkusP (9. Juni 2014)

Das Wasser sollte nicht über längere Zeit 30°C haben, damit die Sämlinge nicht "kochen".


----------



## Biotopfan (9. Juni 2014)

Hei, der hängende Termometer sagt 50°, der am Boden 28°..von daher denkich das is ok...bis das Wasser die 28° hat wirds fällt Schatten aufs Gewächshaus...dann gehts wieder rückwärts...
Ich muß mir mal so ein Infrarotthermometer kaufen...ich mag nicht immer mit dem gleichen Thermometer von Pott zu Pott...schwubbs hat mal Algen oder sonstwas verteilt...
VG Biotopfan


----------



## Inken (9. Juni 2014)

Moin ihrs! 
Meine grüne Maid schiebt bisher nur Schwimmblätter. Seit heute zeigt sich ein neuer Trieb, der anders aussieht. Das kann doch noch keine Knospe sein??? Eigentlich sollten doch erst die Stehblätter kommen..?
Bin grade ein bisschen aufgeregt..


----------



## schgeo (9. Juni 2014)

juhuuuu erste Blüte kommt!


----------



## schgeo (9. Juni 2014)

Inken, das sieht nach Blüte aus. Ich habe bei meiner Mrs. Perry auch nur 1 Stehblatt und da kommt auch schon die erste Blüte...


----------



## Inken (9. Juni 2014)

Nee, oder..? 
Das wäre ja der Hammer.. 
..denn der __ Lotos hält sich noch sehr bedeckt.  

Hoffentlich behältst Du recht! 

Ich werde berichten..!


----------



## Biotopfan (9. Juni 2014)

In welchem Alter kann man frühestens mit Blüten rechnen?
VG Biotopfan


----------



## schgeo (9. Juni 2014)

schätze im 2. Jahr.


----------



## Inken (10. Juni 2014)

Schgeo, Du hast recht behalten! 
Jetzt ist es auch ohne Phantasie zu erkennen: eine Knospe..!! 
Ich hoffe, Ihr müsst bald meine Fotos ertragen!


----------



## troll20 (11. Juni 2014)

Inken schrieb:


> Schgeo, Du hast recht behalten!
> Jetzt ist es auch ohne Phantasie zu erkennen: eine Knospe..!!
> Ich hoffe, Ihr müsst bald meine Fotos ertragen!


Ach Inken,
das ertragen glaube ich alle gern 
Also her mit den Bildern 

LG Rene


----------



## max11 (11. Juni 2014)

Hallo,
diese Viecher fand ich in meinem Lotoskübel. Das eine oder andere Blatt bzw  Stengel anfressend.
Was ist das? Was kann ich machen?   Das größte auf dem Foto ist 2 mm lang.


----------



## troll20 (11. Juni 2014)

Das sieht aus wie kleine __ Schnecken,  die werden eher einen leichten Algenfilm abknabbern als ganze Stängel,  kann man aber leider auf dem Handy kaum erkennen

LG RENE


----------



## Biotopfan (11. Juni 2014)

Hallo seh ich genauso...freu Dich übers Putzgeschwader...wenn sie wirklich Löcher reinfressen kannst Du sie ja auch füttern...zb. mit getrockneten Brennesselblättern oder trockenem Laub...
Im Notfall halt einen Platzverweis erteilen...
VG Biotopfan


----------



## schgeo (11. Juni 2014)

Inken, dann bin ich mal gespannt wann sie blüht. ich war jetzt 2 Tage nicht daheim. Giant sunburst in der Zeit hat 5 Stehblätter getrieben und Mrs. Perry bringt den 2. Blütenstängel. Hoffe das morgen nicht ein Hagel alles zerstört. Gruß aus dem 34 Grad heißen Niederbayern


Georg


----------



## MarkusP (15. Juni 2014)

Die Blühsaison für __ Lotos ist seit heute dann auch eröffnet


----------



## Inken (15. Juni 2014)

Noch eine..


----------



## Inken (15. Juni 2014)

Markus, so schön..!!! Wie aus Porzellan.. 

@ Georg: ist das Unwetter an Euch vorbeigezogen? Ich hatte einen alten Küchentisch über meinen Kübel gestellt, aus Angst vor dem angekündigten Hagel.. Wir sind aber von allem verschont geblieben.


----------



## MarkusP (17. Juni 2014)

Diese blühn nun bei mir und weitere bekommen Knospen. Ich bin gespannt auf einen Zwerglotos, der die nächste Zeit wohl blühen wird. Der ist wirklich ein echter Tischlotos.


----------



## nicole.englert (24. Juni 2014)

Ich habe einen Sämling geschenkt bekommen. Kann mir jemand sagen wie ich den am besten einpflanze? 
Wurzeln hat er schon... Wie warm braucht er?  Geht es auch erst mal in einem kleinen Topf bis oder Glas ... Wann bilden sich die Rizomen?

LG Nicole


----------



## nicole.englert (24. Juni 2014)

So sieht er aus, der  kleine. Aber was mach ich jetzt damit?


----------



## Tottoabs (24. Juni 2014)

Lehmhaltiger Boden und viel Sonne und wärme. Bei zu wenig Licht entrollen sich die Blätter nicht. Wasserstand kann höher sonst vertrocknen die Spitzen der Blätter und dann entrollt sich auch nix mehr.


----------



## Biotopfan (24. Juni 2014)

Hei, hast Du eine leergefutterte Haribodose? Die wär grad richtig für Euern Miniteich.
Lehm und Sand mischen und einen Düngerkegel rein... mit feinem Kies/grobem Sand abdecken. Nicht eingraben. Nur bisschen reinstecken und mit einem Stöckchen erstmal feststecken, damit die Wurzeln selber reinwachsen können...
Das reicht erstmal bis zum Herbst...
VG Monika


----------



## nicole.englert (24. Juni 2014)

Bestimmtes Mischungsverhältnis Lehm: Sand?
Wie hoch soll es im Gefäß sein? Also ich meine wieviel Substrat braucht sie nach unten?


----------



## Biotopfan (24. Juni 2014)

Hei, finde für das Lotusbaby sollten erstmal 5cm reichen.
Sonst kommt auch nicht viel Sauerstoff in den Boden. Das kann dann faulen.
VG Monika


----------



## nicole.englert (24. Juni 2014)

Ok... Schick Euch morgen ein Bild...


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (25. Juni 2014)

Hi Nicole,

ein 5cm Töpfchen reicht da bei weitem nicht. Der Sämling muß nun ganz schnell in einen großen Topf/Eimer (30cm Durchmesser darf der schon haben) wo er das gesamte restliche Jahr bis zum Frühjahr bleiben muß da das sich die nächsten Tage bildende Rhizom schon im ersten Jahr seine 50-60cm Gesamtlänge erreicht. Umtopfen mitten im Wachstum ist so gut wie immer mit Totalverlust verbunden da die Rhizome ja extrem empfindlich schon auf allerkleinste Verletzungen reagieren können(daher lassen die sich ja auch nur im "Ruhezustand" kurz vorm Neuaustrieb verkaufen und pflanzen

MfG Frank


----------



## Biotopfan (25. Juni 2014)

Grmpf ich hab noch 7 Sämlinge von denen..und in den Teich können sie nicht. Da wartet eine Horde hungriger __ Schnecken, die gerade meine Krebsscheren platt machen...
Möchte jemand Spitzschlammschnecken?
Also bei mir gibts erstmal Haribodosen, Durchmesser 18-20cm...
Muß reichen bis Frühling...
2 kriegen einen Gossfilextopf...
Ok, 2 x 20 Liter Wasserflohpötte hätt ich noch zu bieten...
Da schmeiß ich gleichmal 2 rein...
Das kommt davon wenn man sich Samen bestellt
VG Monika


----------



## nicole.englert (25. Juni 2014)

Und rund soll es auch noch sein... Ich fürchte mein neuer Eimer muss dran glauben


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (25. Juni 2014)

Hi Monica,

2,5€ für 10 Samen sind leichter zu verkraften als 30-40€ für ein Rhizom. Eingehen können beide ja gleich leicht

(meine Nelumbo lutea Aussaat des letzten Jahres trieb nicht mehr aus, die noch vorhandenen Rhizomreste im Bottich sahen beim Austopfen die Woche irgendwie sehr zerfressen aus)

MfG Frank


----------



## Biotopfan (25. Juni 2014)

Hei, ja deswegen hatten ich mir mit einer Freundin eine große Portion geteilt...
Porto hat ja mehr gekostet als die Samen :-(...
Und es war super...nach 3 Tagen hatte der erste eine grüne Spitze...
Muß mal nachsehen, ob sie jetzt alle gekeimt haben...*ggg* sieht aus wie Spagettisalat im 200ml Becher 
Hatte alles fotografiert..muß nur die Bilder noch bearbeiten...
Mittlerweile habe ich mir auch Gedanken gemacht, was mit dem Rest der Pflanzen geschieht...
Ich werd damit meine Lieblingsaquarienvereinskollegen beglücken
Die wissen wenigstens was damit anzufangen...
Und nächstes Jahr bestell ich mir wieder Samen...weils so schön war
Von den blauen Lotusblumen hatten wir auch bestellt, aber da zuckt sich noch nix


Wie sieht es denn allgemein aus mit Teichschneckenfraß? Muß man sich da Sorgen machen, wenn sie mal größer sind?
VG Monika


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (25. Juni 2014)

Hi Monika,

meine allerste Lotossaat wurde damals von Kaulquappen gefressen - hatte leichtsinnigerweise einen Klumpen Grasfroschlaich zur Algenbekämpfung mit ins alte Aquarium gelegt (__ Schnecken könnten zumindest an den ersten zarten Trieben daher wohl auch Schaden verursachen)

MfG farnk


----------



## Biotopfan (25. Juni 2014)

Hm, dann geb ich mal paar kleine Blasenschnecken mit den Topf, wo sie schon eingepflanzt sind. Da hat sich über Nacht eine dicke grüne Haut drauf gebildet :-(...
Die Wasserflöhe sind fit, aber dagegen unternehmen die wohl nix.
Ich hätte auch frisch geschlüfte Spitzschlammschnecken...
VG Monika


----------



## MarkusP (25. Juni 2014)

Hier mal die Sorte White Chrysanthemum. In diesem Jahr frisch aus USA importiert und im April gepflanzt.


----------



## mani2 (25. Juni 2014)

Glückwunsch bei dir blühen sie ja schon 
Hab 7 Knospen am Start in 5 Töpfen,davon stehen 4 im Gewächshaus aber das dauert bestimmt noch 1 Woche.


----------



## MarkusP (25. Juni 2014)

Bei uns stehen noch viele mit Knospen rum, einige werden die nächsten Wochen erst noch Knospen bekommen. Wir haben im Moment 26 Sorten __ Lotos.


----------



## Biotopfan (26. Juni 2014)

Boa...alle Achtung...
Da möcht ich mal dabei sein, wenn die alle umgetopft werden müssen
Wieviel Mann brauchen dazu wie lange?
VG Monika


----------



## MarkusP (26. Juni 2014)

Alles halb so wild, es sind rund 80 Wannen, dafür brauchten wir zu 2. 2 Tage - es ist zu schaffen.


----------



## Biotopfan (26. Juni 2014)

Ok, hab ich mir jetzt schlimmer vorgestellt ;-)
Mit System und dem richtigen Arbeitsgerät, geht das sicherlich besser, als wenn man keine Übung hat.
VG Monika


----------



## Inken (26. Juni 2014)

Boah, mir wird ganz schwindelig bei so vielen grünen Daumen!  Respekt!!!!!! 
Und die Fotos.. So schön..!!


----------



## Inken (26. Juni 2014)

Ich vermelde dann mal ganz leise die dritte Blüte im Pott..


----------



## MarkusP (1. Juli 2014)

Ein richtiger Zwerg:


----------



## MarkusP (1. Juli 2014)

Mrs. Perry D Slocum


----------



## Biotopfan (1. Juli 2014)

Boa...der richtige Zwerg is klasse 
Erzähl dochmal bisschen mehr davon...is der nur klein, weil er jung is, oder eine kleinbleibende Art? Die andern sind auch nett... aber ich mag es ehr klassisch ;-)
VG Monika


----------



## MarkusP (1. Juli 2014)

Hi, das ist eine Zwergsorte. Die wächst bei mir in einem 15L Eimer. Bekommt hier kaum Stehblätter aber dafür sehr schöne und sehr kräftig gefärbte Blüten.


----------



## Biotopfan (1. Juli 2014)

Cool 
Denkst Du mal an mich, wenn Du nächsten Frühling genug Nachwuchs davon hast?
VG Monika


----------



## MarkusP (1. Juli 2014)

Hi, da müßtest du mich bitte nächstes Frühjahr drann erinnern


----------



## gechito (3. Juli 2014)

Liebes Forum,
mein __ Lotos hat letztes Jahr genau eine Bluete produziert, alle anderen Knospen sind vertrocknet. Heuer gab es bisher genau eine vertrocknete Knospe. Ich duenge wie die meisten anderen mit den Duengerkegeln. Da das Substrat sehr alkalisch ist, helfe ich mit Eisen-Kalium Aquarienduenger etwas nach. Hat jemand T          ipps fuer mich, was der Pflanze fehlen koennte? Die Blaetter sehen auch nicht alle ganz fit aus.... siehe Bilder!
Herzliche Gruesse aus der Pfalz!


----------



## Biotopfan (3. Juli 2014)

Hallo, bei __ Aquarienpflanzen ist oft ein Salzschaden schuld an verkrüppelten oder verbrannten Blättern.
Machst Du auchmal Wasserwechsel oder füllst Du nur nach?
Hartes Wasser kann manche Nährstoffe festlegen. Eisen mag es zb. ehr sauer...
Regenwasser hilft da evt.
VG Monika


----------



## mani2 (6. Juli 2014)

Bei mir blühen gerade die Pulchra und Alba Grandiflora,letztere sogar mit 2 Blüten gleichzeitig 
Kommt bei mir leider eher selten vor,eine von der GianSunburst dürfte in 2-3 Tagen aufgehen.
Danach ist erst mal tote Hose.


----------



## MarkusP (6. Juli 2014)

__ Lotos Red Lips - für Leute, die stark gefüllte Sorten lieben


----------



## Epalzeorhynchos (7. Juli 2014)

Epalzeorhynchos schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen!
> 
> Ich dachte ich seh gestern nicht richtig, als ich eine kleine Lotoblütenknospe entdeckte!
> 
> ...


Endlich ist es so weit! Genau 4 Wochen später blüht mein erster Lotos! Hier mal ein paar Bilder:

'Pink N Yellow'
          

Da habe ich auch gleich noch mal eine Frage. Wie lange blüht so eine Einzelblüte eigentlich? Ähnlich wie bei Seerosen, im Schnitt so 3 - 4 Tage?


----------



## Kuni99 (7. Juli 2014)

Hallo Mirko,

ja, genau so ist es. Bei ungefüllten Lotossorten hält die Blüte 3-4 Tage, gefüllte halten doppelt so lange.

Viele Grüße,
Kai


----------



## Biotopfan (9. Juli 2014)

Hei Mani, Dein Gewächshaus ist ein Traum für einen Wasserpflanzenfreund
Meine Wasserpflanzen müssen mit Tomaten und Gurken teilen

Die Sämlinge bekommen gerade ihren ersten "Ausläufer" Und ich habs getan...einen Becher mit Sauger ins 240Literbecken gehängt und ein bewurzeltes Samenkorn mit der dranhängenden Pflanze zur besseren Beobachtung hineingesteckt...Bis nächsten Frühling wird sie mir schon nicht das Aquarium sprengen...Dann werde ich entscheiden, was mit der Pflanze weiters geschieht. Da kann sie mit dem Sarurus zusammen das Becken kapern...der ist ja ab und zu auchnicht zu zähmen...
VG Monika


----------



## mani2 (9. Juli 2014)

Vor 4 Jahren war unser Gewächshaus auch noch besiedelt von Gurken und Tomaten,dann zogen langsam die Seerosen ein und machten sich breit 
Ohne Gewächshaus oder ähnliches siehts mit tropischen Seerosen schlecht aus,zumindest hier.Wobei ich in mein neues großes Außenbecken bald noch eine Tina umsiedele die im Gewächshaus noch etwas wachsen soll.Blau fehlt noch als Farbtupfer 
Kann das Becken aber auch aufwärmen mit 20 qm Poolheizung,das Becken ist auch isoliert und das ganze funktioniert besser als gedacht


----------



## Tottoabs (9. Juli 2014)

mani2 schrieb:


> Vor 4 Jahren war unser Gewächshaus auch noch besiedelt von Gurken und Tomaten,dann zogen langsam die Seerosen ein und machten sich breit
> Ohne Gewächshaus oder ähnliches siehts mit tropischen Seerosen schlecht aus,zumindest hier.Wobei ich in mein neues großes Außenbecken bald noch eine Tina umsiedele die im Gewächshaus noch etwas wachsen soll.Blau fehlt noch als Farbtupfer
> Kann das Becken aber auch aufwärmen mit 20 qm Poolheizung,das Becken ist auch isoliert und das ganze funktioniert besser als gedacht


 Auch Tiere drinne ?


----------



## mani2 (9. Juli 2014)

Absolut nix außer Seerosen


----------



## Inken (13. Juli 2014)

Knospe # 5.. 

  
Ganz klein, links in der Ecke.. 
So langsam dürfte die erste Knospe dann mal aufgehen, ich bin so gespannt..!


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (13. Juli 2014)

mani2 schrieb:


> Vor 4 Jahren war unser Gewächshaus auch noch besiedelt von Gurken und Tomaten,dann zogen langsam die Seerosen ein und machten sich breit



ja, ja, immer schrecklich diese sich hochgradig aggressiv ausbreitenden Neophyten. Jetzt verdrängen sie sogar deutsche Gemüse aus dessen begrenzten natürlichen Lebensräumen 

MfG Frank


----------



## Biotopfan (13. Juli 2014)

> hochgradig aggressiv ausbreitenden Neophyten. Jetzt verdrängen sie sogar deutsche Gemüse aus dessen begrenzten natürlichen Lebensräumen <
VG Monika


----------



## mani2 (13. Juli 2014)

War wirklich so und sieht auch besser aus


----------



## Inken (17. Juli 2014)

Endlich!!!!

  

Meine "Grüne Maid". 
Inzwischen hat sie sechs Knospen!


----------



## mani2 (17. Juli 2014)

Deine Grüne Maid gefällt mir,und dann noch 6 Knospen 
Erinnert mir sehr an meine Pulchra vom Aussehen,die hatte aber noch nie mehr als 3 Knospen gleichzeitig.


----------



## Biotopfan (18. Juli 2014)

Wunderschön 
VG Monika


----------



## Kuni99 (22. Juli 2014)

Hallo,

bei mir hat gerade eine hübsche weiße Sorte geblüht:

       

Gekauft als 'Shirokunshishoren', nur leider ist sie das nicht, zumindest nicht das, was in den USA als 'Shirokunshi' oder 'Tulip __ Lotus' verkauft wird. Auf der Website von Nymphaion ist sie so abgebildet, aber auf http://www.victoria-adventure.org/more_than_links_images/perry/lotus/nucifera_shirokunshi.html sieht man, wie die Sorte richtig aussieht, mit einwärts gedrehten Blütenblättern. Ich habe vor Jahren die Sorte selbst in den USA gesehen, wo es eine 08/15 Sorte ist. Das hier könnte z.B. 'Baby Doll' sein, auch eine hübsche Sorte, aber eben nicht die, die ich wollte.

Viele Grüße,
Kai


----------



## Biotopfan (22. Juli 2014)

Hei, meine Lotusbabys bekommen im Moment schwarze, nekrotische Flecken auf den Blättern..weiß jemand von was das kommt?
VG Monika


----------



## Kuni99 (22. Juli 2014)

Hallo Monika,

es bedeutet, dass Deine Kulturbedingungen nicht optimal sind. Es ist eine stressbedingte bakterielle Infektion, die zum Absterben der Sämlinge führt. __ Lotos aus Samen zu ziehen ist super schwierig. Mehr Freude hat man an einer blühwilligen Sorte, z.B. die hier oft gezeigte 'Grüne Maid'. 

Viele Grüße,
Kai


----------



## Biotopfan (22. Juli 2014)

Hallo, glaub ich ehr nicht...glaube ehr, das der Dünger zu scharf ist oder das sie zuviel Sonne abbekommen haben ??? Oder doch zuwenig Dünger?
Bakterien kann ich keine beobachten..im Sinne von Bakterienblüte oder Bakterienschleim...
VG Monika
Äh..also das die Haltungsbedinungen nicht stimmen glaub icih schon...aber Bakterien kann ich keine feststellen...


----------



## Kuni99 (23. Juli 2014)

Hallo Monika,

ein Foto hilft immer weiter. Unter 'schwarze nekrotische Flecken' verstehe ich schwarze Flecken, die größer werden und in der Mitte bleibt ein Loch. Wenn es so ist, dann ist es das was ich beschrieben habe. Von wegen 'Bakterien kann ich keine feststellen': Schau mal auf Deine Hände. Wie viele Bakterien siehst Du? Keine. Es sind aber welche da und zwar Milliarden. Unsere Körperoberfläche ist von zehn Mal mehr Bakterien und anderen Mikroben bewachsen, als unser eigener Körper Zellen hat. Mit bloßem Auge kann man die nicht sehen.

Viele Grüße,
Kai


----------



## Biotopfan (23. Juli 2014)

Hallo...also ich hab 30 Aquarien davon 28 mit 156 Arten Wasserpflanzen...Da sind überall Bakterien. Ich weiß auch was passiert,wenn Bakterien allgemein ausufern und wie ich das in den Griff bekomme...Wenn Du mir sagst, das es ein bestimmtes Bakterium ist, das nur den __ Lotus angreift und die andern Pflanzen in seinem Pott nicht, dann glaub ich Dir das, aber pauschal zu sagen, Bakterien wären schuld...is mir nicht plausibel...
Das Wasser ist klar, Wasserflöhe und Muschelkrebse schwimmen darin mit rum und verrichten Putzdienste...
Paar Algen sind entstanden, aber keine Fadenalgen, sondern ehr so loser Belag, der aufwirbelt wenn man rührt...
Ich hab die Pötte halt gedüngt ich könnte jetzt Wasserwechsel machen...klar..aber dann is mein Dünger weg (Osmocotekegel) und ich fang wieder von vorne an...
Oder ist es wirklich zu viel Dünger?
Is grad alles so schön gewachsen..also den andern Pflanzen gefällt es wie gesagt...
VG Monika

Ok, ich mach Foto


----------



## schgeo (3. Aug. 2014)

Giant sunburst 2014.


----------



## schgeo (3. Aug. 2014)

Neue Sorte dieses Jahr. Name unbekannt


----------



## schgeo (3. Aug. 2014)

Und der Klassiker. Mrs Perry


----------



## MarkusP (3. Aug. 2014)

Elite Red


----------



## MarkusP (3. Aug. 2014)

The President


----------



## MarkusP (3. Aug. 2014)

Green-Adorned Red


----------



## MarkusP (3. Aug. 2014)

Jennie's Smile


----------



## MarkusP (3. Aug. 2014)

Perry's Super __ Star


----------



## Benny337 (3. Aug. 2014)

Hallo ,bei mir blüht auch schon einer meine __ Lotos
"Schmetterlingstraum"
.


----------



## Wasd (5. Aug. 2014)

Kennt vielleicht jemand eine vertrauenswürdige Bezugsquelle für Zwerglotos-Saatgut? Je kleiner, desto besser und am besten ungefüllt.
Oder kann man sich nur bei Rhizom-Teilstücken darauf verlassen, dass die Pflanze auch wirklich so klein ist, wie beworben?


----------



## MarkusP (5. Aug. 2014)

Hi, __ Lotos kann nur über Rhizome sortenecht vermehrt werden. Bei Saatgut kann alles möglich aufgehen aber nicht die ganzen Sorten, die als Samen angeboten wederden. Nur die Wildarten gehen Artecht auf.


----------



## Christine (15. Aug. 2014)

Nachdem ich mit der Salatschüssel gedroht habe und ihm Fotos von Inkens __ Lotos gezeigt habe, hat sich meiner doch entschlossen, auch zu blühen. Leider geht er schon schlafen, wenn ich nachhause komme....


----------



## Ferdinand (27. Aug. 2014)

Hallo Werner

Inwiefern spiel die Größe der Rhizome eine Rolle in der Anwachsphase?

Also können sich auch aus kleineren Rhizomen in unseren Breiten kräftige und überwinterungsfähige Pflanzen entwickeln?


----------



## Kuni99 (8. Sep. 2014)

Hallo,

heute hat bei mir der letzte __ Lotos für dieses Jahr geblüht.

    

Die Blätter sehen nach der kühlen zweiten Augusthälfte schon etwas mitgenommen aus. Was an den Blüten hochrankt ist Hopniss (_Apios americana_).

Viele Grüße,
Kai


----------



## Biotopfan (9. Sep. 2014)

Hei, wachsen bei Euch die Lotuse noch? Meine haben sich schon ewig nichtmehr gezuckt :-(
VG Monika


----------



## anlu (11. Feb. 2015)

Hallo Lotosfreunde!
Ich habe auch versucht. Am Samstag habe erst angefeilt die Samenkörner, dann ins Wasser gelegt und am Montag war schon etwas Grünes zu sehen. Heute sind schon ca 9-10 cm gross (2 stk, dritte will nicht). Gestern habe sie ins Wasserflasche umgesiedelt, mit Lüftung. Und jetzt kommen die Fragen: muss jeden Tag Wasser wechseln? Wann muss ich ins Topf setzen? Jetzt schon oder dann erst wenn die ersten Wurzelhaare kommen? Bitte hilft mir! 

Steht über Heizkörper vor Fenster.


----------



## bernhardh (11. Feb. 2015)

Hallo!
Schau das du ein Behältnis organisieren kannst, wo du die Pflänzchen mit der Hand entfernen kannst.
Du müsstest zum Wasserwechseln die Flasche zerschneiden...
Und Wasserwechseln musst du, wenn du die __ Lotos nicht in einem Aquarium antreiben kannst, das bereits als Aquarium in diesem Sinne genutzt wird.
Da ein frisches Behältnis keinerlei Mikrobiologie aufweist, beginnt der Lotossamen an der Schale leicht schimmelig zu werden. Das Wasser wird dann sehr schnell trüb und milchig. -Spätestens da gehört der Samen in frisches Wasser. 
Entweder ein kleines Aquarium oder ein großes Gurkenglas sind da schon ganz prima!


----------



## anlu (11. Feb. 2015)

Hi!

Danke für die Antwort! Wasserwechseln kann ich aber so auch. Schraubenverschluss runterschrauben und vorsichtig das Wasser ausgießen. Ich dachte nur, dass so schneller wächst wenn oben die Flasche zu ist. Aber, dass das Wasser nicht kochen anfangt über den Heizkörper, hab ich Löcher ins Flasche gemacht. Die Luft zirkuliert, aber trotzdem ist es schön warm drinnen. Und wenn groß genug ist zum setzen, dann schneide ich die Flasche in der Mitte außeneinander. So war mein Plan. 
Aquarium haben wir leider nicht, nur Teich und da ist momentan ein bisschen kalt. 
Und wenn ich jeden Tag das Wasser wechsle, wird trotzdem irgendwann trüb? Will nichts falsch machen,  und die richtige Zeitpunkt verpassen beim setzen.
Ist mein erster Versuch, dafür kenn ich mich nicht aus.

Danke!


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (11. Feb. 2015)

anlu schrieb:


> Hallo Lotosfreunde!
> Wann muss ich ins Topf setzen? Jetzt schon oder dann erst wenn die ersten Wurzelhaare kommen? Bitte hilft mir!
> 
> Steht über Heizkörper vor Fenster.
> ...



Hi Anlu,

keimen tut __ Lotos meißt wie Unkrautaber dann fangen die Probleme ja erst anb

die gekeimten Körner so schnell wie möglich in Töpfe setzen. noch bevor das Rhizom und Wurzeln erscheinen. Sind nämlich erst mal das Rhizom und die Wurzeln da ist das pikieren/umtopfen net mehr möglich da jede auch kleinste Verletzung in der Wachstumsphase zum Totalverlust führt. Die runden !!!! Topfe deswegen auch schon gleich groß genug wählen (min. 20-25cm Durchmesser) da die Nelumborhizome bis nächstes Frühjahr ja im lehmigen Substrat bleiben müssen. Die Töpfe müssen natürlich auch gleich vollständig unter Wasser stehen (Substrat anfangs ca. 5-6cm unter der Wasseroberfläche da die ersten richtigen Blätter ja Schwimmlaub sind das an der Wasseroberfläche schwimmt. Mit dem weitern Wachstum kann man dann nach und nach den Wasserspiegel erhöhen

MfG Frank


----------



## anlu (11. Feb. 2015)

Hi!
Ok! Dann sollte ich jetzt schon ins Topf setzen. Danke!


----------



## bernhardh (11. Feb. 2015)

Aber wie Frank schon schrieb: Lehm!
Anbei einige Fotos eines __ Lotos, den ich Anfang März 2013 ausgesät hatte, welcher noch im selben Jahr am 19. August blühte!
Das letzte Foto rechts, stammt vom 23. April!!! Das 1. Foto links stammt vom 16. Juli!

            
10 L Mörtelkübel, reinen Lehm mit etwas Quarzsand gemischt, ab Einwurzelung mit Osmocote Kegel gedüngt. Das Wasser wurde mittels Heizstab immer auf ~22C° gehalten. Im Frühjahr deckte ich das Holzfass mit einer Stegdoppelplatte ab. -Wegen dem Wärmeverlust.
Im Freien ganz wichtig, zumindest hier bei uns: Zuckmückenlarven und Gelsenlarven mit Stechmückenfrei von Neudorff bekämpfen! (Noch wichtiger bei Seerosen)

Du bist ja auch aus Österreich! -Von wo?


----------



## Tottoabs (11. Feb. 2015)

Problem wird auch sein das dein Lotusblatt sich nicht ausrollt, wenn es nicht genug Licht bekommt. Dann wird es auch nix. In so einen Lotuspott kann man auch ein paar Wasserflöhe geben. Die fressen die Bakterien und halten das Wasser sauber. Gibt es im Aquarien bedarf als Lebenfutter. Rest kann dann in den Teich.


----------



## anlu (13. Feb. 2015)

Hallo Bernhard!

Aus Bgld!


----------



## anlu (13. Feb. 2015)

Noch eine Frage 
Kann ich Lehmpulver auch benützen? Habe  keine Ahnung von wo sonst ich Lehm  hernehmen soll. 

http://www.amazon.de/Lehmpulver-Naturlehm-Bodengrund-naturbraun-braun/dp/B00AZJSDY6


----------



## Tottoabs (13. Feb. 2015)

Bei uns, ein paar cm unter der Grasnarbe. Da ist  Lösslehm. Gibt es irgend wo eine Ziegelei oder so in eurer Ecke. In der Gegend gibt es auch Lehmboden.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (14. Feb. 2015)

Hi Anlu,

wie Torsten schon schrieb ist Gartenerde aus 30cm Tiefe auch ganz gut geeignet da dort kaum noch Pflanzenreste vorhanden sind die ansonsten zu Fäulnisbildung unter Wasser führen können


----------



## Tottoabs (15. Feb. 2015)

Frank, in einigen Ecken ist in 30 cm Tiefe nur noch Sand.  Da muss man schon etwas mehr suchen.


----------



## anlu (15. Feb. 2015)

Darf ich 2 gekeimten Samen in 1 Topf setzen? Topf hat ca 45 cm Durchmesser und ist 35 cm hoch. Und wie tief soll ich sie setzen? Reicht 10 cm sand-lehm mischung oder muss mehr sein? Finde nix genaueres in net. Will nix verhauen


----------



## anlu (16. Feb. 2015)

Hallo!
Habe Hafnermörtel geschenkt bekommen. Angeblich ist es Lehm mit Sand gemischt. Ist das war? Ich glaube das nicht ganz . Was meint Ihr? Gibts da Hafner unter uns?


----------



## anlu (18. Feb. 2015)

Hallo!
Kann Jemand meine Fragen beantworten?


----------



## troll20 (18. Feb. 2015)

Hallo Anlu, von welcher Fa. ist denn dein Hafnermörtel???

LG René


----------



## anlu (18. Feb. 2015)

Hi!

Lizzi Gmbh. www.lizzi.at
Hab schon nachgelesen was drinn ist, aber richtig schlau bin ich nicht geworden. Probeweise hab ein paar Löffel Mörtelmasse mit Wasser zusammengerührt ob fest wird, aber nix ist passiert  (2 Tage schon). Schaut aus wie hellbraunes Sand mit Wasser. Kein klebriges "Lehmeffekt". Bin deswegen unsicher ob ich das nehmen kann oder nicht.


----------



## anlu (18. Feb. 2015)

Habe schnell mit Handy fotografiert. Wenn man nicht umrührt setzt sie sich schön ab die Masse, nach umrühren ist nur braun.


----------



## bernhardh (18. Feb. 2015)

Ich fahr immer in unsere Weingärten und hol mir den Lehm direkt aus der 12m hohen Lehmwand... ;-) -Den misch ich immer mit Quarzand, ca. 25% Quarzsand und je nachdem wie alt die Pflanzen sind (__ Lotos oder Seerosen) komm gleich Osmocote Dünger in das untere Drittel rein.
Funktioniert bestens! 
Also optisch sieht das 1. Foto eigentlich ganz gut aus. Was wäre, wenn du den Lehm nur etwas feucht machst (wie ein Teig) und den Klumpen in den Topf reindrückst?? Das ganze dann in einen 2. Kübel mit Wasser sodass ein Kübel im Kübel steht. So vermeidet man auch stärkere Temperaturschwankungen des Wassers und bei Bedarf, kann man noch einen Heizstab im größeren Kübel versenken.


----------



## anlu (18. Feb. 2015)

Da gibts kein Klumpen, da ist alles flüssig! Wie Mehl mit Wasser zusammengemischt. Dafür frage ich, ob das Ding da überhaupt brauchbar ist


----------



## bernhardh (18. Feb. 2015)

Wenn du willst, kann ich dir einen frisch geernteten 5L Kübel Lehm schicken. Müsstest halt nur das Porto und Trinkgeld übernehmen... ;-)
Hab 2 Fotos angehängt, wie solche Lehmwände bei uns ausschauen!


----------



## troll20 (18. Feb. 2015)

Hallo Anlu,
leider kenn ich diesen Hersteller nicht, kann dir da also keine Erfahrungen geben.
Aber Lehm von mir aus dem Garten verhält sich bei mir ähnlich dem deinen.

LG René


----------



## anlu (20. Feb. 2015)

Danke für die Antworten! Habe gestern früh "eingepflanzt". Schade dass man nicht viel in internet zu finden ist über __ lotos. Ich hätte noch viele Fragen gehabt, aber jetzt ist schon im Mörtel drinn.
War für mich nicht klar wie tief setzen soll sie Samen, in wie tiefen "Masse", wie viel Wasser oben drüben stehen soll.....usw. 
Jetzt teste ich selber raus. Habe eh noch 7 Samen, irgendwann bekomme ich eh ein Lotoswald


----------



## thomas18 (12. Apr. 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

hab gerade alles ab Seite 85 bis Ende gelesen und mich nun gewundert, warum seit 20.2. kein Eintrag mehr gekommen ist? Seid ihr alle in die Frühjahrsmüdigkeit versunken?
Ich finde diesen Thread das Beste was ich bis jetzt zum Thema __ Lotos gefunden habe. Echt prima Erfahrungen! Werde dieses Jahr auch ein paar Lotos in 75 Liter-Behältern auf die große Dachterrasse stellen. Hatte früher schon mal Seerosen und einige Lotos im Gewächshaus in D.

Ich denke ich hab mir eine ganz ordentliche Basis "zusammengelesen". Eine Unklarheit bleibt noch: ich bin bei Valencia 20 km im Hinterland Spaniens und die Lotos kommen auf eine große Terrasse. Ich wohne mitten im Ort. Will sagen: da ist es im Sommer staubtrocken und mittags heftig heiß mit einer hoch stehenden und "brennenden" Sonne.
Denkt ihr, dass die Lotos das mögen/überleben? Mir geht´s erst an dritter Stelle um die mittags echt hohen Temperaturen (Juli + August mittags 34-38 Grad, jeden Tag über ca. 10 Wochen, nachts 25-28 Grad). Zitronenbaum, Granatapfel und Palme haben kein Problem. Die Terrasse ist sehr offen, es geht oft leichter Wind.
Was mich mehr verunsichert ist die stechende Sonne und die Lufttrockenheit. Lotos wächst ja normal in Gewässern um die es recht luftfeucht ist. Kann die Pflanze bei so trockener Luft gut gedeihen?
Bei den spärlichen Angaben im spanischen Internet heißt es auch immer "volle Sonne". Aber denkt ihr, dass das gut geht: knalle Sonne und trockene Luft?
Gegen die Lufttrockenheit kann ich nicht viel machen, aber etwas schattieren wäre kein großes Problem. Was denkt ihr?

Anfangen will ich mit: - Frankly Scarlet  - Roter Jasmin  -  Carolina Queen  - Debbie Gibson  - Green Maiden

Nebenbei: ich denke der Herbst ist hier ein echter Vorteil weil die Nächte bis Ende Oktober recht warm bleiben. Dafür ist der Sommer knalle heiß und das Frühjahr auch nur bei Sonne wärmer als in D. Die letzten drei Wochen waren hier viel Wolken und nur die Nachttemperaturen nennenswert höher als in Süd-D..


----------



## mani2 (14. Apr. 2015)

Hallo


Die Saison beginnt halt erst hier im arktischen Deutschland  
Meine 4 Kübel stehen noch im Keller,kommen erst raus wenn die großen Agaven davor auch raus können.

Dann kommen sie ins Gewächshaus wo die Temperaturen im Sommer ähnlich sein dürften wie bei dir auch wenn Fenster und Tür offen sind.
Hatte damit die letzten Jahre keine Probleme,sie saufen nur wie die Gäule  
Hohe Luftfeuchte macht da eher Probleme,im Gewächshaus sind noch 2 große Becken für trop. Seerosen und da steigt die Feuchte Nachts ordentlich.
Hatte da auch schon einen Pilz auf den Blättern,Werner wies mich darauf hin das die Feuchtigkeit daran schuld ist.

Würde es an deiner Stelle einfach mal probieren und Erfahrung sammeln.
Ich schiebe wenn die Sonne brennt Schattierungsnetze drüber.
Könntest was ähnliches bei dir machen das sie nur 1/2 Tag volle Sonne bekommen.

Viel Glück


----------



## thomas18 (15. Apr. 2015)

Hallo mani2!

Es sind diese "irre schönen" Fotos wie Deins hier, die bei mir wieder das __ Lotos-Fieber haben ausbrechen lassen. Besten Dank!
Was mich ein wenig bremst ist die Tatsache, dass ich keinen Garten habe und alles Material auf die (recht große) Dachterrasse im 2. Stock muss ...  

Aber gut, ich habe wenigstens kein Problem mit Erde beschaffen. An jeder Gärtnerei hat´s hier haushohe Berge von feinkrümeligem Lehm wie er hier auch in den Weinbergen vorkommt. Es sind auch schon vier 65 Liter Pötte auf der Terrasse und ca. die Hälfte der Erde. Wie ich das mal mit dem Umtopfen mache, das habe ich bisher etwas ... verdrängt.
Im Baumarkt habe ich heute ein feines weißes Fliegengitter gesehen. Ich denke sowas werde ich mal versuchen. Noch ist ja Zeit. Das dürfte so 30% schattieren. Mehr will ich glaub ich nicht und auch nur während der Mittagsstunden.
Aufgrund der speziellen Situation mit dem Geschleppe auf die Dachterrasse hätte ich noch eine Frage:
Ich möchte auf keinen Fall nächstes Jahr schon umtopfen. Am liebsten wäre mir alle drei Jahre, das wird aber wohl zu lange sein. Meine Kübel sind innen 36 cm hoch. Ich frage mich wie viel Erde rein muss und was man durch gute Düngung kompensieren kann? Ich würde gerne nicht mehr als 15 cm Erde reintun. (mittelgroße Sorten wie Frankly Scarlet und Roter Jasmin)
Denkt ihr das reicht für prima Wuchs und Blüten? Glaubt ihr, dass ich mit mehr Erde die Pflanzen länger drin lassen kann? Oder wachsen sie dann noch mehr und müssen noch früher raus?

Ich habe mir übrigens am WoEnde eine "fette" Arbeit gemacht. Ich habe alle 108 Seiten hier durchgearbeitet und alles was ich für wichtig hielt herauskopiert. Dann alles nach 12 Themengebieten sortiert und so auf sechs Seiten in Tabellenform zusammengefasst. Das Ganze hab ich jetzt mal zu Werner W. geschickt, mit der Frage ob er es sich mal durchlesen kann. Vielleicht können wir das ja mal hier den Anderen zur Verfügung stellen? Gerade für diejenigen welche neu anfangen glaube ich schon, dass es sehr interessant wäre.

Bis die Tage!
Thomas


----------



## Kuni99 (15. Apr. 2015)

Hallo Thomas,

Du wirst die Lotosblumen im Sommer schattieren müssen. Die hohe Temperatur und gleichzeitige Lufttrockenheit würden die Blätter vom Rand her verbrennen lassen, außerdem würden die Kübel überhitzen. Das Umtopfen ist kein Problem, man braucht dazu Gummihandschuhe und ein leeres Gefäß für den Lehm. Da die meisten Rhizome außen am Boden des Kübels sitzen, gräbt man mit der Hand in der Mitte des Kübels ein Loch bis zum Boden. Von dort aus arbeitet man sich zum Rand vor indem man den Lehm mit der Hand von unten nach oben heraus hebt. Wenn man dabei auf Blattknospen trifft, dann muss man vorsichtig weitermachen, denn dann ist man in der Nähe eines Rhizoms. Ich pflanze alle meine __ Lotos so um und es gibt nur wenig Beschädigungen.

Viele Grüße,
Kai


----------



## thomas18 (15. Apr. 2015)

Besten Dank Kai!
Ich denke auch gegen die Sonne ist was machbar. Die Temperaturen sind sicher grenzwertig, aber auch das denke ich wird noch gehen. Meine größten Bedenken gelten der trockenen Luft in Verbindung mit dem offenen Standort (auch im Sommer oft leichter Wind).

Fällt Dir was zu der Substrathöhe ein?

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Kuni99 (15. Apr. 2015)

Hallo Thomas,

Substrathöhe sollte 25 cm oder mehr sein, da die Blätter auch bei leichtem Wind nicht umfallen sollen. Im Gewächshaus reichen auch schon 20 cm, aber dann kann es passieren, dass Ausläufer sich aus dem Substrat nach oben herausdrücken und man hat das Problem diese wieder Richtung Substrat zu "lenken".

Viele Grüße,
Kai


----------



## thomas18 (15. Apr. 2015)

25 cm ?

So was habe ich ......... befürchtet .....  !
Meine Überlegung war bis jetzt die Kübel zum Umtopfen in einen Garten zu transportieren. Aber mit 25 cm Erde habe ich Zweifel dass wir die noch runter bekommen. Dann evtl. wie du (Kai) gesagt hast, vorher mittig rausräumen was geht.

Mal sehen, ob es mit ein paar Bilder klappt! So sieht meine kleine Baustelle zur Zeit aus.

     

Die Kübel haben so 70 Liter (unten, innen 50 cm). Das Ganze ist im 2. Stock. Der optisch beste Platz hat noch den Nachteil, dass da die Sonne erst so ab 11h schätz ich mal hinkommt.
Wie man sieht: heute mal wieder alles voll Wolken. Seit drei Wochen ist Sonne hier die echte Ausnahme. Sehr ungewöhnlich. Lässt der Klimawandel grüßen?

Nachts haben wir so 8-12 Grad. Tags ohne Sonne 16-20. Ich bin mir noch nicht so sicher, ob hier auf der Terrasse __ Lotos besser wächst als an einem geschützten Platz in D.
Die Pflanzen sind noch etwas zerzaust von den __ Winden die hier im Winter drüberfegen.


----------



## Kuni99 (15. Apr. 2015)

Hallo Thomas,

die Kübel sehen doch schon mal gut aus. Ich hoffe das ist fester Kunstoff und nicht so was Gummiartiges. Das Substrat ist auch okay, nur die Füllhöhe sollte 2/3 bis 3/4 der Kübelhöhe sein. Was jetzt drin ist, würde ich aufdüngen und dann mit ungedüngtem Lehm auffüllen. Weil die Kübel dann ganz schön schwer werden, muss der Stellplatz jetzt festgelegt werden.

Viele Grüße,
Kai


----------



## thomas18 (15. Apr. 2015)

Hallo Kai,

doch, das ist etwas "Gummiartiges". Die sind aber schon recht stabil, können oben allerdings zusammengedrückt werden. Die mit festem Rand habe ich hier nur ab 90 Liter und grösser gefunden. Die kleineren hatten alle unten Löcher. Voll befüllt will ich die nicht transportieren. Und sonst hab ich mir gedacht, dass ich zum Transport und beim Umpflanzen durch die Griffe einen stabilen Holzstab (Stiel Vorschlaghammer) schiebe und an den Griffen festmache, damit er auch oben rund bleibt. Bestimmt nicht das Optimum, sollte aber gehen - hoffe ich. 

Mit dem Dünger habe ich mich schon beschäftigt. Da habe ich auch einige Erfahrung. Ich habe schon mal ein altes Foliengewächshaus gekauft, komplett renoviert und auf Thermo-System-Folie umgestellt.
Beim Dünger verwende ich Osmocote Exact Standard 3-4M. Ich habe nur einen Händler gefunden, der den in kleinen Mengen ab 1 kg anbietet (Herr Müller, düngerexperte.de). 
Hab gerade 10 Jahre alte Fotos aus der Gewächshauszeit gefunden. Hab mir gedacht ist stell mal einige hoch, da ja noch "fotoarme" Zeit herrscht. Vielleicht weckts ja auch ein wenig die Gelüste zum Gärtnern (auch wenn nicht alle von Wasserpflanzen sind).


----------



## Kuni99 (15. Apr. 2015)

Hallo Thomas,

ich kenne dieses Material und ich mag es nicht. Meist riechen diese Kübel auch streng nach Chemie. __ Lotos drückt von innen ganz schön an die Wand. Ich habe keine Erfahrung, ob das bei diesen Kübeln zum Problem wird.
Die Standard-Dünger sind nicht P betont, wie es Wasserpflanzen benötigen. Weil es in Deutschland keinen speziellen Wasserpflanzendünger gibt, mische ich mir meinen selbst aus einem Standard-Blaukorn und Superphosphat. Ich versuche ein NPK-Verhältnis von 5-7-4 zu mischen, das entspricht den Wasserpflanzendüngern in den USA. Auf einen Liter Substrat veranschlage ich 1g Düngermischung. Der Lehm speichert den Dünger und stellt ihn den Pflanzen zur Verfügung. Osmocote macht für mich nur bei sehr sandigen Substraten Sinn.
Schöne Gewächshausfotos, die Angulocaste gefällt mir besonders.

Viele Grüße,
Kai


----------



## thomas18 (15. Apr. 2015)

Tag Kai,

das ist wohl im Moment unsere "Privatveranstaltung" ...  
Mir wären auch andere Kübel lieber gewesen, aber ich denke das wird gehen.

Was Du zum Thema Düngen gesagt hast finde ich super interessant. Besten Dank für Deine Erfahrungen! Ich bin/war nämlich auf dem Weg in die entgegengesetzte Richtung. Ich habe schon überlegt direkt auf den Kübelboden etwas "Hakaphos gelb" (hat gar kein Phosphat) zu streuen und den Rest eben mit Osmocote. Auf jeden Fall will ich mit den einzelnen Kübeln etwas experimentieren.
Ich hatte mich zuletzt recht umfangreich mit dem Düngen von Citrus beschäftigt (auch wenn ich nur einen habe ... 
Da gab es in den letzten zehn Jahren sehr interessante Ergebnisse dahingehend, dass entgegen früheren Annahmen Citrus durchaus Kalzium braucht und vor allem ein niedriger Phosphatgehalt wichtig ist, auch weil sonst Spurenelemente wie Eisen zu stark gebunden werden. 
Nun ist mir klar, dass das in keinster Weise für Wasserpflanzen gelten muss und schon gar nicht für __ Lotos. Da ich mich früher sehr intensiv mit der Aquaristik beschäftigt hatte ist aber Phosphat bei mir im Zusammenhang mit Wasser eh "eher negativ belegt". Ich habe mich schon öfter recht intensiv mit dem Thema Düngen herumgeschlagen. Für tiefere Einblicke fehlt mir aber der chemische Hintergrund.
Ich hatte ein großes, offenes Aquarium. Wenige große Pflanzen hatten die Blätter fast nur außerhalb des Wassers. Die sind prima gewachsen. Es ist einige Zeit her, aber ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass da viel P vorlag. 
Es gab auch Berichte hier im Thread wonach durch Eisenzugabe der Wuchs besser wurde. Andererseits soll Eisen angeblich P binden.

Denkst Du, dass es im Wasser durch höhere Phosphat-Werte (P) nicht zu stärkerer Bindung von Spurenelementen wie Fe kommen kann? 
Gibt es einen "wissenschaftlichen" Hintergrund, warum Wasserpflanzen einen so hohen P-Gehalt brauchen?
Hast Du bei dir eindeutig einen anhaltenden, besseren Wuchs festgestellt bei hohem P?

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## thomas18 (16. Apr. 2015)

Ich würde noch gerne etwas beim Thema Düngung (siehe letzter Eintrag) bleiben. Habe aber eine kurze Zwischenfrage.
Ich warte auf zwei __ Lotos-Rhizome von einem Bekannten und hoffe. dass die bis Freitag kommen.
Wenn nicht, bin ich die nächste Woche nicht da. Ein Freund der von Pflanzen nicht viel Ahnung hat kann einspringen.

Was mache ich am besten?
- kann er für 5-6 Tage die Rhizome einfach in Wasser legen (15-20º)?
- muss er sie unbedingt eintopfen? (in vorbereitete 70 Liter Kübel, würd´s gerne selber machen)
- gibt's eine andere Lösung?

Gruß und Dank!
Thomas


----------



## Kuni99 (16. Apr. 2015)

Hallo Thomas,

zunächst zur Zwischenlagerung der Rhizome: Ja, einfach in einen Eimer mit Wasser legen und hell stellen. Während ein paar Tage sollte da nichts passieren. Im Prinzip kann man sie auch trocken liegen lassen, aber die Gefahr von Schimmelbildung ist leider sehr hoch.

Zur Düngung: Wasserpflanzen brauchen Phosphat zur Blütenbildung. Im Wasser ist Phosphat aber limitiert, weil es mit mehrwertigen Ionen bei hohen pH-Werten unlösliche Verbindungen bildet. Im freien Wasser möchte man Phosphat auch gar nicht haben, weil es die Algenblüte fördert. In den Lotoskübeln düngt man deshalb nur die untere Erdschicht. Auch die Verfügbarkeit von Eisen hängt mit dem pH-Wert zusammen. Wenn man ein Substrat verwendet, das zu viele faulende Bestandteile enthält, dann steigt durch die starke Sauerstoffzehrung der pH-Wert stark an, normalisiert sich aber nach ein paar Wochen wieder. Deshalb kann es bei gerade gepflanzten __ Lotos zu Chlorosen kommen, die nach ein paar Wochen wieder verschwinden. Es gibt spezielle Eisendünger, um dem vorzubeugen. Mit Eisensulfat das zur Beseitigung von __ Moos im Rasen verwendet wird, sollte man dagegen sehr vorsichtig sein. Da hat man schnell zu viel verwendet.

Viele Grüße,
Kai


----------



## thomas18 (16. Apr. 2015)

Besten Dank Kai,

das mit der Zwischenlagerung beruhigt mich schon mal. Wäre schade wenn ich nicht selber einpflanzen könnte.
Zum Düngen meld ich mich später, oder Morgen, da hab ich dann mehr Zeit.

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## thomas18 (17. Apr. 2015)

Phosphat-Dünger:

Hab bei düngerexperte.de gerade einen interessanten P-Dünger gesehen. "__ Albatros foliar Sprint", N-P-K  10:52:10  und jede Menge Spurenelemente.
Da gibst auch den Osmocote Exact 3-4 Monate offen ab 1kg mit recht hohem Eisenanteil (0,45%).
Die Info von Kai schau ich mir noch genauer an, dauert noch.
Auf 5-7-4 würde man auch kommen, wenn man Nr. 5 mit Nr. 6 anreichert. Ich denke, dass das zwei sehr interessante Dünger sind und lebe in der "Illusion", dass der Osmocote mit dem hohen Fe-Anteil für eine ständige, leichte Eisenquelle sorgt.

Falls noch jemand einen Dünger sucht. Hier eine Übersicht (die ich für Citrus begonnen hatte). Gibt's alle bei der schon genannten Quelle in kleinen Mengen (nur Nr. 1 nicht).
(Braucht man natürlich nicht alle für __ Lotos !!!!!!!    )
Interessant könnte sein: (alles ohne Gewähr!, nur als Anregung))
5: Standarddüngung !  (funktioniert sicher)
4: zur Rhizomausreifung im Herbst (macht Sinn)
3: evtl. zum Start (Nutzen fraglich, evtl. wenn mehrere Jahre im gleichen Substrat))
6: zur Phosphatanhebung, wenn nötig  (alternativ 9)
7: bei gleichzeitiger Eisendüngung (bei Eisenmangel)
12: evtl. als Eisendünger (Verabreichung?)
Oben rechts meint "Wasser" = Gießwasser und "Blatt" = Blattdüngung,
 

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## mani2 (2. Mai 2015)

Und wie sieht es bei euch aktuell aus ?
Hab meine heute aus den Keller geholt und ins Gewächshaus geschleppt.
Wird bei den Temperaturen nicht lange dauern bis die ersten Blätter raus sind.


----------



## MarkusP (2. Mai 2015)

Bei uns sind alle frisch getopft und bekommen in Kürze die ersten Stehblätter. Kommende Woche steht Arbeit an: 50 Rhizome pflanzen aus einer USA Lieferung. Wir sind froh, wenn das geschafft ist.


----------



## maga_graz (2. Mai 2015)

... bis die ersten Blätter raus sind?

Mein "Schmetterlingstraum" hat schon sein erstes Stehblatt entrollet.... und weitere folgen.


----------



## Kuni99 (2. Mai 2015)

Hallo,

ich habe gestern und heute die Pflanzung vorbereitet. Die vor einem Monat herausgenommenen und geteilten Stücke treiben schon fleißig aus. Habe auch ein paar neue Sorten aus den USA bekommen. Der __ Lotos im Kübel draußen hat schon entrollte Schwimmblätter.

Viele Grüße,
Kai


----------



## mani2 (3. Mai 2015)

Ja,meine wären auch schon weiter wenn ich sie raus ins Gewächshaus geholt hätte.
Da stand aber ein Dschungel andere Pflanzen im Keller davor,und für die war es noch zu bald.
Hatte es dieses Jahr nicht so eilig,im Gewächshaus gehts eh ziemlich schnell.


----------



## Nymphaion (11. Mai 2015)

Heute (Montag 11. Mai 2015) um 19:00 Uhr wird in der Sendung 'Querbeet' im Bayerischen Rundfunk ein Bericht über Lotosblumen als __ Kübelpflanzen ausgestrahlt. Die Aufnahmen wurden 2014 in unserer Gärtnerei gemacht.


----------



## Nymphaion (11. Mai 2015)

Beopsu Hongryeon  Hong Soto  Joyfull Baby  Yonsil

Im letzten Jahr habe ich von einem Freund aus Korea ein paar Rhizome von seinen neuen Lotoszüchtungen bekommen. Ich war total geplättet als sie ankamen: erstens ganz einfach von der Menge neuer Sorten, und dann ein zweites Mal als ich die Blüten gesehen habe. Er ist einfach ein Zauberkünstler was die Lotoszüchtung angeht. Bei den Namen ist er weniger talentiert, ein paar davon sind absolut unaussprechlich.


----------



## mani2 (11. Mai 2015)

Habs gerade gesehen,tolle Anlage und tolle Tipps


----------



## Tottoabs (11. Mai 2015)

Grerade verpasst )-:

* defekter Link entfernt *

Aber da soll man es noch mal schauen können .... Dieser Livestream ist verfügbar ab 16.05.2015 | 17:15 Uhr.


----------



## mani2 (27. Juni 2015)

Mal eine Frage.
In meinen Gewächshaus brauch ich bald eine Machete,kann ich einzelne Blätter abschneiden ohne Schaden für mögliche Blüten ?


----------



## Epalzeorhynchos (27. Juli 2015)

Also eine wichtige Frage hier ist ja auch wie man den __ Lotos zum blühen bringt. Hier mal meine diesjährige Methode:

- den Lotos ca. bis Ende April in ca. 60 cm Tiefe im Teich vergessen
- dann rausholen, nicht teilen und eher schattig/halbschattig in eine Ecke stellen
- wichtig ist dabei nicht zu beheizen!
- Mitte/Ende Juni den Lotos dann mal richtig Düngen (vorher vergessen)
- Mitte Juli dann feststellen das der Lotos eine Blüte treibt
- sich freuen das der Lotos trotz dieser überaus stiefmütterlichen Behandlung blühen wird

Nee, Spaß beiseite. Da ist natürlich nicht ernst zu nehmen aber genau so ist es dieses Jahr bei mir geschehen. Da dieses Jahr irgendwie andere Pflanzen bei mir im Vordergrund standen (Yucca & Co). Aber umso mehr freue ich mich das der Lotos ohne zu beheizen und erst spät zu düngen doch blühen wird. Ich denke aber es ist auch dem teils sehr langem und heißem Wetter geschuldet das der Lotos doch noch auf seine Wärmesumme gekommen ist. Zu mindest war es hier meist sehr warmes Wetter und kaum Regen. In anderen Teilen Deutschlands wohl nicht ganz so.


----------



## troll20 (27. Juli 2015)

Mirko,das war ein Wink mit dem Zaunpfahl: wenn du mich nochmal so Misshandelst blüh ich nie mehr 

LG René


----------



## Christine (27. Juli 2015)

Ähm, bei mir war es aber ähnlich wie bei Mirko.

Den Bottich draussen an seinem Platz gelassen, weil kein Platz mehr im Winterquartier. Dann nicht gedüngt und jetzt eine dicke Knospe. Und eine Horde Wasserflöhe.
Letztes Jahr haben wir das Kerlchen gepäppelt und gedüngt und er hatte auch nicht mehr Blätter und grad mal zwei (mickrige) Blüten.


----------



## Renato (16. Jan. 2016)

Guten Morgen!

In ein paar Monaten beginnt wieder die Lotossaison.
Da ich mir dieses Jahr das mühseelige Sammeln der richtigen Erde ersparen will, möchte ich die Lotosblumen dieses Jahr in Sand pflanzen. Hat jemand Erfahrung damit? Wächst der __ Lotos genau so gut wie in Erde? Besteht bei Sand nicht die Gefahr dass sich dieser zu stark verdichtet und dadurch kein Sauerstoff mer hineingelangt?

Auf nymphaion.de habe ich eine sogenannte "Lotos-im-Sand-Mischung" gefunden. Dies ist ein Pulver welches mit Sand vermischt wird, um ein geeignetes Substrat für Lotosblumen zu erhalten. Nun steht aber dass dieses Pulver mit sogenanntem "Kabelsand" oder "Verlegesand" vermischt wird. Was ist das aber genau? Ist das auf die Korngrösse bezogen oder hat dieser Sand noch andere Zusatzstoffe? Das Einzige was ich gefunden habe ist entweder "Maurersand" mit einer Körnung von 0-2mm oder "Fugensand" mit einer Körnung von 0-1mm. Welcher wäre denn nun geeignet?

Über Antworten würde ich mich sehr Freuen!

Vielen Dank

Renato


----------



## MarkusP (16. Jan. 2016)

Hallo Renato,

der Maurersand kann dafür problemlos verwendet werden. Im Paket von Werner ist ja alles weitere für die erfolgreiche Kultur vorhanden.


----------



## Renato (17. Jan. 2016)

Guten Morgen.

Vielen Dank für deine Antwort, MarkusP!

Ich habe vielleicht noch eine Alternative entdeckt: Ricoter, eine schweizer Firma welche diverse Erden für den Garten herstellt, hat auch reine Landerde im Angebot. Diese fällt bei der Produktion von Zucker aus Zuckerrüben an, da die Rüben direkt vom Feld vor der Verarbeitung gewaschen werden. Die abgewaschene Erde wird dann aufgefangen und getrocknet.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (17. Jan. 2016)

Hi Renato,

da kannste auch normale Gartenerde ohne Humusanteil verwenden. Ist auch nichts anderes wie Erde von nem gedüngten Acker

MfG Frank


----------



## Tottoabs (17. Jan. 2016)

Renato schrieb:


> Diese fällt bei der Produktion von Zucker aus Zuckerrüben an, da die Rüben direkt vom Feld vor der Verarbeitung gewaschen werden. Die abgewaschene Erde wird dann aufgefangen und getrocknet.


Wenn ich noch mal einen Teich ausbuddle wird unser Lehmboden in Tüten verpackt und über e-bay verscheuert.....womit man überall Geld machen kann. 
Boden aus dem Lübbecker Lößland ( Löss Lehm Land Boden)  ist bestimmt ein guter Name.


----------



## max11 (16. Apr. 2016)

Hilfe!
Unabhängig davon, ob ich im Frühjahr umpflanze oder nicht, fangen die Rhizome an zu vergammeln. Neu gekaufte Rhizome dagegen machen im 1. Jahr eine gute Performance. 
Was mache ich falsch? Was kann ich tun?


----------



## bernhardh (16. Apr. 2016)

Wie überwinterst du? Erzähl mal detailiert.


----------



## max11 (17. Apr. 2016)

bernhardh schrieb:


> Wie überwinterst du? Erzähl mal detailiert.


Abgedeckt in der dunkelsten Ecke,frostfrei, der ungeheizten Garage.


----------



## bernhardh (17. Apr. 2016)

Welches Substrat hast du verwendet?


----------



## max11 (17. Apr. 2016)

bernhardh schrieb:


> Welches Substrat hast du verwendet?


Eine Mischung aus Gartenerde, Lehm und Sand


----------



## bernhardh (17. Apr. 2016)

Ich halte meine in 100% Ackererde (Braunerdeboden). In 15L Eimern. Diese Eimer widerum stehen das ganze Jahr in runden 80L Mörtelbottichen. So gibt es keine raschen Temperaturschwankungen.
Überwintert habe ich meine auch frostfrei, jedoch nicht abgedeckt.
Vielleicht war im Herbst zu viel Dünger in den Töpfen?


----------



## max11 (21. Apr. 2016)

@bernhardh: Vielen Dank.


----------



## Kuni99 (21. Apr. 2016)

Hallo,

um die Kübel abzudecken, muss man die vertrockneten Blätter abschneiden. Wie tief schneidest Du ab, über oder unter Wasser? Unter Wasser abschneiden wäre ein Fehler, dann bekommen die Knollen keine Luft und gammeln.

Viele Grüße,
Kai


----------



## bernhardh (22. Apr. 2016)

Aus dem Grund decke ich meine gar nicht ab. Hab schon mal abgedeckt und dann war drunter Schimmel.
Das mit dem abschneiden seh ich so: schneidet man die Stiele zu früh ab und dann noch unter Wasser, kann das Wasser in den hohlen Stielen zu den Rhizomen fließen und diesen zerstören.


----------



## max11 (22. Apr. 2016)

Ein Jahr habe ich unter Wasser abgeschnitten, ein anderes über. Ohne Unterschied. Abdeckung ist auch nicht annähernd luftdicht.


----------



## schgeo (10. Juli 2016)

Erste Blüte 2016


----------



## Benny337 (17. Juli 2016)

Hallo,
meine __ Lotos haben auch schon geblüht .
Hier die Fotos
Lg Benny


----------



## ina1912 (17. Juli 2016)

Die sind ja wunderschön....!


----------



## Kuni99 (19. Juli 2016)

Hallo,

heute Morgen im Gewächshaus: 

                  

Die einzelnen Sorten sind (ab dem 3. Bild): 'Prospect', 'Roter Lampion', 'Grüne Maid', '__ Star of Green', 'Yiming Red', 'Shin'nyoren' und 'Meikoren'.

Viele Grüße,
Kai


----------



## Tottoabs (19. Juli 2016)

Schade das es davon nix gibt, was im Winter im Teich bleiben kann.


----------



## Kuni99 (19. Juli 2016)

Hallo,

der Winter ist doch gar nicht das Problem. __ Lotos im Teich braucht eine eigene Flachwasserzone (10-15 cm sind vollkommen ausreichend), aus der er nicht ausbrechen kann und die den ganzen Tag in voller Sonne liegt. Dann erwärmt sich während des Jahres das Wasser dort stark genug und wenn es im Winter wirklich mal läger um -20 °C hat, dann legt man Luftpolsterfolie über das Eis und der Frost kommt nicht durch. Nur sollte man so etwas planen bevor man den Teich anlegt. Hinterher ist das nur schwer oder gar nicht zu realisieren.

Viele Grüße,
Kai


----------



## schgeo (27. Juli 2016)

Fürst Fugger, Unbekannt und Mrs. Perry. Einfach immer wieder schön


----------



## chrisamb (8. Aug. 2016)

Hallo,
nach langer Zeit schreibe ich hier auch mal wieder im Forum...
Ich hab schon immer eure Erfolge mit __ Lotos bewundert und habe dann vor ca. 4 Wochen die Sonderangebote bei Werner entdeckt.
Hab mich nicht zurückhalten können und wollte das jetzt auch mal testen.
Ich hab mir also bei Werner die Nelumbo `Dreifarbige Hybride` bestellt... ich weiß, eigentlich zu Spät..., hab noch einen 42Liter-Kübel besorgt und das ganze eingegraben und bepflanzt.
Jetzt schiebt der Lotos doch schon das erste Stehblatt .
  

Bei genauerem hinsehen meine ich, dass da eine kleine Knospe erscheint. Kann das sein?
    

Was meint ihr, bilde ich mir das ein oder ist das wirklich eine Knospe?

Mein Ziel für heuer war eigentlich ein paar Stehblätter und ich hoffe dass mein Lotos den Winter irgendwie überlebt (hab geplant den im Teich zu versenken .

Christian


----------



## MarkusP (8. Aug. 2016)

Hallo Christian,

da darfst du dich dann in ein paar Wochen auf die Blüte freuen.
Überwinterung im Teich ist kein Problem, nur das Rhizom darf nicht einfrieren. (Was die letzten 3 Winter ja kein Problem war)


----------



## chrisamb (8. Aug. 2016)

Super 
Mein Teich ist tief genug, vor durchfrieren hab ich keine Angst.
Ich hoffe nur, dass der __ Lotos genug "Kraft" sammeln kann um die Überwinterung zu schaffen.


----------



## Kuni99 (8. Aug. 2016)

Hallo,

ich würde mir nicht die Mühe machen, den Kübel in den Teich zu verfrachten. So wie er steht, ist es bis -10 °C gar kein Problem und sollte es wirklich für mehr als ein paar Tage kälter werden, dann legt man halt Luftpolsterfolie in mehreren Lagen drüber, da kommt der Frost nicht durch. Blühtermin für die Knospe ist etwa Anfang September.

Viele Grüße,
Kai


----------



## chrisamb (11. Sep. 2016)

Hallo,
leider ist die erste Knospe an meinem __ Lotos ein paar Zentimeter über dem Wasser vertrocknet.
Ein paar Tage später kam aber schon die nächste Knospe und inzwischen sind es schon 3 Stück 

Heute Früh war es soweit:
Meine erste Lotosblüte
 
 

Und hier noch ein Bild von jetzt gerade ca. 12:30Uhr, die Blüte ist schon wieder weiter geschlossen als gleich morgens.
 

Schönen Tag euch allen

Christian


----------



## BumbleBee (11. Sep. 2016)

Jedes Mal wenn ich die Bilder der __ Lotos Pflanzen sehe, juckt es mich sofort in den Fingern und ich möchte auch wieder "hibbeln" um die erste/nächste Blüte! Ich hatte letztes Jahr im Frühling drei Sorten (Nelumbo "Korea 09/2011", N. "Julchen" & N. "Joseph Ernst Fürst Fugger") bestellt und in schwarze Mörtelkübel gepflanzt, die standen dann im Wintergarten und spendierten dem interessierten Betrachter einen ganzen Sommer lang atemberaubend schöne Blüten, besonders die Fürst Fugger war riesengroß und hat immer neue Blüten hervorgebracht. Ich war total hin und weg. Irgendwo hatte ich (leider) gelesen, dass man die Rhizome über den Winter aus den Bottichen holen müsste und "trocken" überwintern solle. Tja und das war für meine drei Süßen. Alle drei haben den Winter in dem Karton (in Sägespänen) in der Garage nicht überlebt. Die Rhizome waren komplett verdörrt und ausgetrocknet. Wirklich schade. Ein fürchterlicher Aufwand und am Ende nur tote Materie. 

Vielleicht plane ich für meinen Teichumbau für nächstes Jahr direkt eine Flachzone für __ Lotus mit ein... Ein "Lotusgarten" inmitten des Freigewässers wäre schon sehr spektakuleur!  Dann kann man die Rhizome dort lassen, wo sie hingehören und es gibt eine Pilgerstelle mehr am Teich!


----------



## Benny337 (12. Sep. 2016)

Hallo,

Bei mir ist die letzte Blute abgeblüht.
Diese __ Lotos heißt Schmeterlingstraum.
Jessy die Idee direkt im Teich integrieren ist super.
Man spart sich viel arbeit.
Aber düngen musst du weiter oder?
Ich habe seit Sommer auch eine im meinem Filtergraben gepflanzt ( N.Komarovii)
Lg Benny


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (12. Sep. 2016)

Hi Benedikt,

Nelumbo komarovii gibt es nicht. Auch wenn N. komarovii mal als eigenständige Art beschrieben wurde stand jedoch schon kurz drauf fest das es auch nur ne Form des indischer __ Lotos ist (was heute durch genetische Untersuchungen auch bestätigt ist) N. komarovii ist heute nur noch ein Synonym von Nelumbo nucifera)

MfG Frank


----------



## Benny337 (12. Sep. 2016)

Knoblauchkröte schrieb:


> Hi Benedikt,
> 
> Nelumbo komarovii gibt es nicht. Auch wenn N. komarovii mal als eigenständige Art beschrieben wurde stand jedoch schon kurz drauf fest das es auch nur ne Form des indischer __ Lotos ist (was heute durch genetische Untersuchungen auch bestätigt ist) N. komarovii ist heute nur noch ein Synonym von Nelumbo nucifera)
> 
> MfG Frank


Hallo Frank,
Danke dir für die Info .
LG Benny


----------



## Tottoabs (12. Sep. 2016)

Knoblauchkröte schrieb:


> Nelumbo komarovii gibt es nicht. Auch wenn N. komarovii mal als eigenständige Art beschrieben wurde stand jedoch schon kurz drauf fest das es auch nur ne Form des indischer __ Lotos ist (was heute durch genetische Untersuchungen auch bestätigt ist) N. komarovii ist heute nur noch ein Synonym von Nelumbo nucifera)



Wie stehst  ihr  zu der These das die als "sibirischen Lotos" gehandelten N. nucifera etwas weniger Sonnenstunden benötigt als der normale Indische ?

So frei nach der These das ein Husky auch bischen mehr Schnee ab kann als ein Nackthund...Genetisch sind beides aber _Canis lupus_ forma _familiaris_.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (12. Sep. 2016)

HI,

der Chankasee, wo diese Nelumbo nucifera Form wächst liegt zwar in Sibirien, doch das heißt ja noch lange net das es da deswegen auch überall dunkel und kalt ist

der See liegt viel weiter südlicher als Deutschland (mit 45 Grad nördlicher Breite auf Höhe Nordafrikas), dazu in der Nähe des Pazifik und kaum über dem Meeresspiegel Meeresspiegel. Also eher ne Mischung von mediteranem und kontinentalklima (heiße Sommer und je nach Windrichtungen im Winter mehr oder weniger kühle Winter. Das der See aber recht groß ist wirkt er auch als Wärmespeicher sodas das Wasser net so stark auskühlt (auf der Insel Mainau halten sich auch wärmeliebende Arten im Freien obwohl die Alpen in Sichtweite liegen


----------



## Tottoabs (13. Sep. 2016)

Knoblauchkröte schrieb:


> der See liegt viel weiter südlicher als Deutschland (mit 45 Grad nördlicher Breite auf Höhe Nordafrikas), dazu in der Nähe des Pazifik und kaum über dem Meeresspiegel Meeresspiegel.


Naja hast schon Recht mit der Lage. Höhe Süd Frankreich /Nord Italien, das ist wohl Südlich genug. 200km Nördlich über Vladivostok und zwar 65m üNN.

Aber die Temperatur liegt in Kassel im Jahresdurchschnitt bei 9.6 °C. Die Temperatur liegt in Wladiwostok im Jahresdurchschnitt bei 5.6 °C. Also die Klimadaten sind schon etliches Kälter. Auch im Winter.


----------



## chrisamb (27. Sep. 2016)

Hi,
muss euch jetzt nochmal "nerven", aber jetzt hat meine 2. Blüte doch noch geöffnet 
  
  
die Bilder sind übrigens von heute Abend, ca. halb sieben.
Die erste Blüte hat immer schon Mittag zu gemacht 

Christian


----------



## Kuni99 (27. Sep. 2016)

Hallo,

sehr schön. Wegen der kühleren und längeren Nächte öffnen sich die Blüten später und bleiben deswegen auch länger offen. Diese Sorte ist identisch mit 'Grüne Maid' sowie 'Langes Leben', eine andere Gärtnerei verkauft sie als 'Vogue'. Welcher der richtige Name ist, kann ich nicht sagen. Die Sorte ist sehr blühfreudig und robust, einfach eine kleinere Ausgabe der Naturform des asiatischen __ Lotos.

Viele Grüße,
Kai


----------



## chrisamb (25. März 2017)

Hi,
ich schon wieder... 

Hab jetzt mal den Winter beendet und wollte sehen was aus meinem im Teich überwinterten __ Lotos passiert ist.
Der Bottich sah für mich nicht sehr viel versprechend aus:
  

Ich hab dann, wie ich´s hier gelesen habe alles vorsichtig ausgespült und das hier gefunden:
  

Hab ich das jetzt richtig verstanden:
die 3 Spitzen links im Bild könnten was werden, oder?
  
Erste Austriebe sind auch schon zu sehen.
Und dann bei meinen schwarzen Linien einfach durchschneiden, oder?
Ich hab da noch im Kopf, dass auf den gut 100Seiten bisher irgendwo vermerkt war daß man die Schnittkanten mit Holzkohle oder Asche bestreuen/einreiben soll, ist das Richtig?
Geht Asche?, die hätt ich vom Schwedenofen genügend da.

Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe und ne erfolgreiche neue Teichsaison euch allen!

Christian


----------



## Kuni99 (25. März 2017)

Hallo,

ja, das sieht gut aus. Die Schnittstellen braucht man nicht behandeln. Frische Erde in den Kübel und dann kann es wieder losgehen. Ich würde maximal zwei der Stücke in den Kübel pflanzen. Das dritte dann in einen weiteren Kübel/Eimer oder verschenken/verkaufen.

Ich hatte diesen Winter mehrere Kübel mit __ Lotos draußen stehen. Die waren bei bis zu -14 °C schön hart durchgefroren. Aber alle Lotosknollen sind okay, es gab keine Ausfälle. Ich denke, das aufwändige Umräumen der Kübel kann man sich sparen. Einfach doppelt Luftpolsterfolie drum und gut ist.

Viele Grüße,
Kai


----------



## chrisamb (25. März 2017)

Hi Kai,
Super!, Dann passt ja alles.
Ich hatte keine Bedenken wegen Kälte.
Ich habe meinen __ Lotos erst mitte Juli gekauft (Angebots-Lotos von Werner)
Da hab ich eben befürchtet dass das zu spät war.

Schöne Grüße
Christian


----------



## Nico.H (12. Apr. 2017)

Guten Tag,
ich habe mich vorhin hier im Forum angemeldet und habe den ganzen Beitrag hier durchgelesen, um mehr über die Lotoshaltung zu erfahren. Bin ganz begeistert von dieser Exotik, die der __ Lotus ausstrahlt. 
Vor ein paar Tagen habe ich einen "kleinen dreifarbigen __ Lotos" von Nymphaion.de erhalten und ihn in eine große Schale (ingesamt 40l Inhalt) gepflanzt. 

  

Er ist in der Lotos-im-Sand-Mischung und scheint sich soweit wohl zu fühlen.  Den Wasserstand werde ich noch erhöhen im Laufe der Zeit, da es aber noch recht frisch ist, hat weniger Wasser den vorteil, dass es schneller erwärmt. Wasserstand ist aber auch schon etwa 11-12cm.
Er scheint nur keine Schwimmblätter zu bilden, sondern fängt anscheinend gleich mit Stehblättern an ¿ (Ironie). Im Verlaufe des Posts hier, wurde auch mal erwähnt, dass dies durchaus auch mal der Fall sein kann. 
Es ist jedenfalls sehr interessant ihn zu beobachten, er treibt anscheinend auch am Rhizom weiter. Ich hoffe er bildet bald Wurzeln. 
Beheizt wird er mit einem 50W-Heizstab, der die Temperatur auf 22 Grad hält; zusätzlich kriegt er in der Nacht eine Haube aus Folie als Kälteschutz. Ich bin sehr gespannt, wie er sich entwickelt. Ich bin übrigens Biologiestudent und bin besonders an der Botanik von exotischen Pflanzen interessiert 

Mein zweites Projekt ist ein Lotossämling, den ich auch schon ausgesät habe:

 

Dieser steht an einem sehr hellem Südfenster, bei eigtl dem ganzen Tag Sonne; das Wasser ist dauerhaft über 22°C.  Er ist auch in einer gedüngten Lotos-im-Sand-Mischung (ich habe einfach nicht die passende Erde bei mir im Umkreis gefunden und da der Sämling ein Experiment ist, wäre es auch nicht schlimm, wenn es nicht klappt) und in einem hellem Gefäß (25cm Durchmesser), damit noch mehr Licht zum Lotos hin reflektiert wird. Bisher macht er sich prima und treibt sogar fleißig Wurzeln, die auch schon feine Haarwurzeln bilden.
 

Wenn man genau hinsieht, kann man sie auch erkennen. Ich deute das einfach mal als ein gutes Zeichen 

Ich hoffe mein Post erschlägt euch nicht ;-)
Liebe Grüße und viel Erfolg in der neuen Gartensaison (nicht nur bei euren Lotus) 
Nico


----------



## chrisamb (12. Apr. 2017)

Hi Nico,
willkommen hier im Forum!
Ich bin ja noch kein __ Lotos-Spezialist aber ich habe bedenken bei der Schale.
Lotos treibt immer direkt am Rand entlang und da hat die Schale eine "Wulst".
Ich fürchte deine neuen Triebe werden alle darunter hängen bleiben.
Aber da kann dir sicher noch jemand anders mehr dazu sagen.
Wünsch dir aber schon mal viel Erfolg, hab ja auch erst letztes Jahr mit Lotos begonnen, ist echt ne super Pflanze und hat bei mir den Winter schon mal überstanden 

Christian


----------



## Nico.H (13. Apr. 2017)

chrisamb schrieb:


> Ich bin ja noch kein __ Lotos-Spezialist aber ich habe bedenken bei der Schale.
> Lotos treibt immer direkt am Rand entlang und da hat die Schale eine "Wulst".
> Ich fürchte deine neuen Triebe werden alle darunter hängen bleiben.



Das habe ich auch gedacht, allerdings habe ich mich trotzdem für diese Schale entschieden, weil sie auch ästhetisch ein wenig was hermachen sollte. 
Sollte es tatsächlich so kommen, dass erkennbar ist, dass der Trieb drunter hängen bleiben wird, so kann ich den Rand auch noch aufschneiden mit einer Zange/Schere/was auch immer. Der ist recht "weich und dünn". Ich habe das dann tatsächlich im Blick, vertraue aber auch ein wenig drauf, dass der Lotos das Richtige machen wird


----------



## Kuni99 (13. Apr. 2017)

Hallo Nico,

willkommen bei den Lotosverrückten! Wenn das Gefäß am oberen Rand eine hohle Kante hat, dann werden Blätter und Blüten darunter hängen bleiben. Denn aus dem Teilstück wachsen Ausläufer, die immer schön am Rand entlang wandern. Ich gebe zu, dass es nicht leicht ist, ein geeignetes Pflanzgefäß zu finden, das auch attraktiv ist. Aber der Rand muss nun mal möglichst senkrecht und glatt sein.
Die Blattknospen werden sich vermutlich doch zu Schwimmblättern entwickeln. Sie sind aus der Tiefe des Pflanzgefäßes, in dem der __ Lotos letzte Saison gewachsen ist, schon ein Stück nach oben gewachsen. Erst wenn sie sich aufrollen, kann man erkennen, ob es Schwimm- oder Stehblätter sind.

Viele Grüße,
Kai


----------



## Biotopfan (14. Apr. 2017)

Hallo, habe Lust es auchmal wieder zu versuchen.
Hat eigentlich schon jemand keimfähige Samen geerntet?
Zum Üben würden Die ja auch reichen.
Werden die Lotuse jetzt umgetopft?
Dann würde ich mal im Marktplatz eine Suche aufmachen.
Vg Monika


----------



## Kuni99 (14. Apr. 2017)

Hallo,

__ Lotos aus Samen zu ziehen ist viel schwieriger als ein Teilungsstück einer Sorte zu starten. Üben kann man dabei sehr gut seine Frustrationstoleranz. Teilungsstücke sind jetzt bei den Anbietern zu haben, inklusive Kulturanleitungen.

Viele Grüße,
Kai


----------



## Biotopfan (14. Apr. 2017)

Jo, das hab ich schon durch
Als die Keimblätter aufgebraucht waren, war Feierabend.
Hat trotzdem Spass gemacht...
Ja, is mir klar, das man sie kaufen kann.
Ich geb auch immer gerne Pflanzen von meinen ab und dachte, wenn jemand gerade seinen Topf ausräumt und es zuviel ist, könnte ich ein Stückchen abstauben ?:ganzliebguck:
Vg Monika


----------



## Nico.H (16. Apr. 2017)

Kuni99 schrieb:


> Hallo Nico,
> 
> Die Blattknospen werden sich vermutlich doch zu Schwimmblättern entwickeln. Sie sind aus der Tiefe des Pflanzgefäßes, in dem der __ Lotos letzte Saison gewachsen ist, schon ein Stück nach oben gewachsen. Erst wenn sie sich aufrollen, kann man erkennen, ob es Schwimm- oder Stehblätter sind.



Frohe Ostern erstmal,

meinen Lotos habe ich nochmal reingenommen, weil es derzeit ja doch nochmal empfindlich kalt geworden ist, vor allem in der Nacht.
Seine beiden Blätter wachsen weiter in die Höhe, haben sich aber nicht ausgerollt. Es schien aber die Tage einfach nicht genug Sonne mit entsprechender Wärme. 
Woran erkennt man denn am ausgerollten Blatt, ob es Steh- oder Schwimmblätter sind? 

LG


----------



## Kuni99 (16. Apr. 2017)

Hallo,

ausgerollt liegen Schwimmblätter auf dem Wasser. Falls das nicht geht, hängen sie seitlich am Pflanzgefäß herunter. Stehblätter haben senkrechte starre Stängel.

Viele Grüße,
Kai


----------



## Biotopfan (19. Apr. 2017)

Hei, hat von Euch schonmal jemand die Wasserwerte im Lotospott gezogen.
Ich würd es schön finden, wenn da auch kleine __ Medaka  oder Vietnamedische Kardinalsfische mit rein könnten...
Wenns nicht geht is auch kein Problem...nur interessehalber
Vg Monika


----------



## Nico.H (19. Apr. 2017)

Guten Abend, 
ich hab auch noch ne Frage (oder auch zwei  ). 
Wie schon bei meiner Vorstellung erwähnt, ist mein __ Lotos in der "Lotos-im-Sand-Mischung" von Nymphaion. Er scheint sich soweit auch wohl zu fühlen, die ersten Blätter entrollen sich grad und am Rhizom selber ist auch ein leichtes Wachstum festzustellen. 
Allerdings ist mir aufgefallen, dass das Substrat komisch riecht. Wie ich drauf komme, dass es komisch riecht? Auf dem Wasser hat sich eine dicke Kahmhaut gebildet, die unschön aussah und die ich vermeiden möchte. Ich möchte ja nicht, dass der Lotos in irgendeiner Weise Schaden nehmen könnte und sei es durch Bakterien, die eine solche Kahmhaut bilden. Hab einen Wasserwechsel durchgeführt und mit Frischwasser aufgefüllt (ihr denkt bestimmt, dass ich spinne )
Jedenfalls: mir kam der Geruch vertraut vor aber wusste nicht wonach (jedenfalls nicht faulig oder so), bis ich mich gestern geschnitten und geblutet habe. Das Substrat riecht sehr nach Eisen bzw metallisch, wie eben bei Blut...  ??? 

Soll das so sein? Ist das dieses Steinmehl, was in der Mischung drin war oder die Düngekegel, oder doch was anderes? Jemand ne Idee? Und sollte ich prophylaktisch ein bisschen 1%ige KMnO4-Lösung hinzugeben, falls es doch was bakterielles ist, wenn ja wieviel? 

Vielen Dank schonmal für eure Hilfe und Tips


----------



## Biotopfan (20. Apr. 2017)

Hallo, wenn die Kahmhaut bläulich schillert, können das Eisenfressende Bakterien sein.
Gegen Bakterienblüte (anderer Fall) hilft nicht unbedingt ein Wasserwechsel, sondern ehr einbringen von Infusorien.
Ein __ Fingerhut voll Kompost oder nährstoffarme Erde bringen diese mit.
Wenn es nicht sehr nach Schwefelwasserstoff stinkt, oder es eine trübe stinkende Brühe wäre, würde ich mir das noch eine Weile ansehen.
Meistens renkt sich das von selber ein.

Bin auch auf die Antwort von Nymphaion gespannt. Denkemal, er würde das nicht anbieten, wenn es nicht so sein sollte.

Wie sieht es heute bei Euch aus? Bei uns ist es ganzschön kalt. Habe das Gewächshaus mit Grablichtern ausgestattet, zwecks Frostfreihaltung.
Vg Monika


----------



## Nico.H (20. Apr. 2017)

Hallo, 
vielen Dank für deine schnelle Antwort. Es riecht nicht faulig, sondern einfach so komisch metallisch... das Wasser ist soweit auch klar, nur die Kahmhaut stört eben.
Ich habe lediglich einen Oxidator* (bekannt aus der Süßwasseraquaristik, den ich noch rumfliegen hatte bei mir zu Hause) zur Prophylaxe installiert.
Meine Überlegung dahinter ist damit die Wasserqualität zu verbessern und es mit O2 anzureichern (falls es doch sowas wie anaerobe Faulprozesse sein sollten. Falls es die nicht sind, dann schadet das zusätzliche O2 im Wasser keinem, dem __ Lotus schon gar nicht  ). 
Der Kübel ist ja insofern ein stehendes Gewässer, da der Kübel bei mir am Südfenster im Wohnzimmer steht und keinerlei Wasserbewegung (durch Wind oder so) stattfindet.

* Wer das nicht kennt: Wasserstoffperoxid H2O2 wird mit Hilfe von einem Katalysator zu Wasser und Sauerstoff aufgespalten, welcher dann das Wasser damit anreichert 


Ihr denkt bestimmt, dass ich echt bescheuert sein muss, solche Aktionen zu machen, aber der __ Lotos ist schließlich eine nicht günstige Pflanze, die ich nicht sofort himmeln möchte. Und da ich einfach noch gar keine Erfahrung mit diesem Gewächs habe, probiere ich solche Sachen halt mal aus ^^ 

lg


----------



## Kuni99 (26. Apr. 2017)

Hallo,

ich würde in dem __ Lotos-Pflanzgefäß nicht mit Chemie rumfummeln, sondern das Ganze als eine Art Miniteich behandeln. Ein paar kleine Schwimmpflanzen und Wasserschnecken sorgen für natürlich klares Wasser. Das Rezept der 'Lotos-im-Sand-Mischung' wird hier sicher nicht verraten, denn das wird auch für den kommerziellen Anbau verwendet. Damit lässt sich Lotos viel leichter ernten und die Gefahr von Fäulnis während der Winterruhe ist gering. Es ist eine spezielle Mineralienmischung und sicher ist auch Eisen ein geringer Bestandteil, denn Eisen-Chlorosen sind bei frisch gepflanztem Lotos häufig. 



Nico.H schrieb:


> der Lotos ist schließlich eine nicht günstige Pflanze, die ich nicht sofort himmeln möchte



Dagegen hilft nur sich umfassend zu informieren und das heißt lesen, lesen, lesen, hier im Forum und anderswo. Bei Lotos muss man verstehen wie er funktioniert. Deine Wahl des Pflanzgefäßes und die Platzierung des Teilstücks in der Mitte zeigen mir, dass hier Nachholbedarf besteht. Ich wünsche trotzdem viel Erfolg, denn es gibt nur einen Versuch, ein Lotos-Teilstück zu starten.

Viele Grüße,
Kai


----------



## thomas18 (16. Mai 2017)

Hallo zusammen, 

ich hatte vor zwei Jahren mal davon berichtet, dass ich vorhabe __ Lotos in vier grosse Kübel im 2. Stock auf der Terrasse in Spanien zu pflanzen. Schon damals habe ich erwähnt, dass ich davon ausgehe, dass das auch Probleme bringen wird ...

Die aktuelle Situation zeigt ein Foto von heute. Grundsätzlich ist der Wuchs gut. Ich habe mich damals sehr eingelesen und recht viel Erfahrung mit Pflanzen. Es ist nicht davon auszugehen, dass ich grobe Fehler gemacht habe. Die Gefäße haben alle oben 70 cm Durchmesser und sind 50-65% mit Lehmerde gefüllt (aus Weinberg).
Die Pflanzen sind also jetzt im dritten Jahr und wurden wegen des hohen Aufwandes im 2. Stock und Zeitmangels, entgegen aller Regeln, noch nicht umgetopft.

Die bisherige Erfahrung:
- die Pflanzen wachsen im Frühjahr sehr gut, beginnen ab Juni aber wegen der starken Sonne (und der Hitze?) zu stagnieren und Blätter verwelken. 
- etwas unansehnlich, aber intakt gehen sie dann im Spätherbst in eine normale Winterruhe und sind bis Ende März ohne Blätter/Trieb (im Freien, ohne Frost)
- was aber besonders stört: trotz 2 Jahren mit gutem Wuchs haben alle zusammen genau eine Blüte entwickelt! 
- im ersten Jahr habe ich etwas Dünger auf den Boden gegeben und die mitgelieferten Kegel benutzt
- seit dem zweiten Jahr verwende ich eine sehr individuelle aber sinnvolle Düngelösung (dazu später mehr)
- jetzt sind die Blätter grasgrün, evtl. ein wenig zu hell, aber voll okay, trotz der vielen Blätter ist wieder nur eine kleine Knospe zu sehen (dritte Pflanze von links)
- entgegen meiner sonstigen Vernunft habe ich nun nach dem Motto gehandelt: viel hilft viel!  Und habe mit vier verschiedenen Düngern nachgedüngt. 
- die Rhizome waren schon beim Kauf stark, hätten nach aller Erfahrung schon im ersten Jahr, zumal beim langen, warmen spanischen Herbst südl. Valencia blühen sollen
- ich glaube daher weniger, dass es am fehlenden Umtopfen liegt (und will das riesen Geschäft auch nicht machen, wenn sie eh nicht blühen)
- ich gebe dieses Bio-Anti-Mücken "Stechmückenfrei" von Neudorff zu

Vor zwei Wochen waren die Nächte noch um 10-12 Grad, jetzt tags so 20-23 und nachts so 17-19 Grad, die Sonne ist schon kräftig. 
Die Sonne kommt erst so gegen Mittag an die Pflanzen (muss mal genau schauen, dann aber bis spät) 

Was fällt Euch dazu ein?  ...   

(später mehr zu Sorten und genauerer Düngung)


----------



## thomas18 (16. Mai 2017)

eine Form der Düngung ist das Einnähen von Esmocote exaxt in Mückennetz
ein Foto zeigt das Befüllen der Kübel, hier knapp die Hälfte der Erde
und die Lage der Kübel, das Netz oben trifft die Kübel nicht, ist weiter hinten, die Mauer links ist nur noch 20 cm höher als man sieht
(hatte die Bilder schon in full-HD, mal sehen ob die angezeigt werden?)


----------



## Biotopfan (16. Mai 2017)

Hei, mir fällt dazu ein, das Du evt. Ein wenig zu viel Stickstoff und zu wenig Phosphat gedüngt hast. Stickstoff geht in die Blätter und fördert kräftigen grünen Blattzuwachs.
Bei normalen Blühpflanzen und auch bei welchen , wo man gerne viele Früchte ernten möchte, düngt man phosphatlastiger. Phosphat begünstigt Blütenbildung und kräftige Wurzeln. Beides ist ja beim __ Lotus erwünscht. Eigentlich sollte Osmocote für Blühpflanzen schon fast ausreichen.
Vielleicht kannst Du das mal gegenchecken?

Danke für die Idee mit dem Einnähen.
Ich habe für meine Trauben (wegen den __ Wespen)
Organzasäckchen...die gehen sicher auch gut und sind durch die Zugbänder sogar wiederverwertbar.

Die schwarzen Kübel mit den Griffen sind ja toll...eine Marktlücke in Deutschland.
Wieviel Liter haben die?
Übrigens..seit Freitag bin ich stolze Besitzerin eines Lotus "langes Leben"
Kai hat mich besucht und wir haben Echinodorus gegen Lotus getauscht
Hab mich total gefreut und hoffe, das ich nichts falsch mache.
Fotos vom Lotus sind im Kasten und werden bei Gelegenheit zum Besten gegeben.
@kai: ich hab doch erst den 20 Liter Baueimer genommen. Der lässt sich besser rumschleppen.
Hatte ihn ja erst im Gewächshaus und da musste er schonwieder raus. Heute wurde zum ersten mal die 55 Gradmarke geknackt...
Eindeutig zuviel des Guten...
Vg Monika


----------



## thomas18 (16. Mai 2017)

Hallo Monika,

besten Dank!

KORREKTUR:   ich hab da was verwechselt: Die Kübel haben 70 Liter, nicht 70 cm! Der Durchmesser oben ist 55 cm, unten 50 cm.

Wäre schön, wenn noch ein paar Leute die längere Nachricht oben anschauen könnten und eine Meinung abgeben!

Die grundsätzlichen Zusammenhänge beim Düngen sind mir klar. Hab schon ein großes Gewächshaus betrieben.
Es geht sehr speziell um __ Lotos.
Grunddünger im Vorjahr war Osmocote Exact 3-4 Monate (NPK 16 9 12) (das sollte zum Blühen reichen)
da der Austrieb gut war habe ich dieses Frühjahr zunächst nicht gedüngt
da wegen der steigenden Hitze nun die beste Kulturzeit ist habe ich nun wie folgt nachgedüngt (pro 75 L Kübel)
- ca. 40 g Osmocote (als 3 Netze, siehe oben)
- ca. 15-20 g Superphosphat (18% + 50% Calcium-Schwefel) als 4 x Flüssiginjektion in Boden
- ca. 15-20 g Hakaphos rot (NPK 8 12 24  + 4 Mag)  als 4 x Flüssiginjektion in Boden
- ca. 20 ml Humagra flüssig (org,-min. Dünger u. Bodenverbesserer) (NPK  10  0  3)  als 4 Eiswürfel in Boden
- ca. 15 ml Humiron flüssig (Eisen und Spurenelemente)   als 4 Eiswürfel in Boden

... das war insgesamt sicher nicht zu wenig ...    ... !!

(alle Dünger beziehe ich von duengerexperte.de, das Humagra ist wirklich sehr gut, für alle Pflanzen)

Flüssiginjektion bedeutet: ich ziehe den verdünnten Dünger in eine 30 ml Spritze. Dazu habe ich einen 5 mm-Schlauch an einen kleinen Holzstab befestigt. Das untere Ende steht quer ab und wird so beim Einschieben in die Erde nach hinten gebogen dass es nicht verstopft. Wenn man ganz unten ist zieht man leicht zurück, dass sich der Schlauch "entknickt" und ... "drückt ab" ...   )

Insgesamt geht es bei meinem Blühproblem aber evtl. mehr um Licht und Temperaturen, als um Dünger, denn mit den Osmocote Kegeln klappts ja wohl auch.


----------



## bernhardh (16. Mai 2017)

Ok, also dann mal meine Meinung! ;-)

Die Temperaturen beziehen sich stets auf die Wassertemperatur!
Bei Nachttemperaturen von 10C° bekommst du keine Blüteninduktion hin. So wird das Wasser nie lange über 20C° haben.
Ich habe dir hier was zusammengegoogelt.
Im übrigen wird die Düngung (wie du sie betreibst und dir große Sorgen darüber machst) überbewertet.
Verwende einfach Osmocote Blütendünger Tabs (oder ähnliches) und gut ists. Überdüngen ist auch keine Lösung, ich denke du bist da knapp dran...

Beim "Vermehrer" Dappenzeller.de kann man folgendes nachlesen:


> Zum Wachstum benötigt __ Lotus Wärme, mindestens 20°C.
> 
> Damit Lotus auch zur Blüte kommt, braucht er Temperaturen von über 20°C. über einen Zeitraum von ca. 2 Monaten (Wärmesumme). Bei niedrigeren Temperaturen z.B. nachts verzögert sich die Blütenbildung dementsprechend oder bleibt bei zu kühler Witterung ganz aus. Die Pflanzen benötigen im Freiland einen vollsonnigen Standort. Der Wasserstand über der Erde sollte 10-20 cm betragen.
> Die Pflanzen sind stark zehrend und haben ein großes Verlangen nach Nährstoffen. Als Dünger eigenen sich Osmcote, Hornspäne oder im Sommer auch Blaukorn.



Nun zu Werner Wallner nymphaion.de:


> Lotosblumen brauchen eine bestimmte Anzahl Stunden mit Wassertemperaturen über 20° C um zum Blühen zu kommen. Wie viele Stunden, das hängt von der Sorte ab. Es gibt früh- und spätblühende Sorten. Zum Glück müssen die Stunden aber nicht zusammenhängen, sondern die Lotosblume ‚merkt’ sich die Stunden mit passenden Temperaturen. Wenn sie die entsprechende Anzahl Stunden zusammen hat, beginnt sie zu blühen. In einem verregneten Jahr hilft aber auch das nichts. Im Teich dauert es einfach zu lange bis das Wasser wieder warm wird. Deswegen empfehlen wir die Lotosblumen nur im Weinbaugebiet für die Haltung im Gartenteich. In allen anderen Regionen raten wir dazu sie als __ Kübelpflanzen zu halten, so wie die Chinesen das schon immer tun. Die Wassermenge in einem Kübel ist viel geringer als in einem Teich. Nach einer Regenphase reichen wenige Stunden Sonne aus und das Wasser hat wieder angenehme Temperaturen. Der __ Lotos kann weiter seine nötigen Wärmeeinheiten sammeln und kommt im Kübel zum Blühen.


#EDIT:
Hab noch was vergessen!
Ich kultiviere meine Lotos in 20L Maurerkübel und diese wiederum stehen in 70L Mörtelbecken, so eines wie du es verwendest.
1. Sind die transportabler: Ich habe keine Ahnung wie man einen Lotos in einem 70L Becken überwintert ohne das man einen Bandscheibenvorfall bekommt...
2. Hat das Wasser um den Lotos herum den Vorteil, dass man einen Heizstab rein hängen kann. So wird der Kübel des Lotos selber gleichmäßig vom Wasser erwärmt. Würde man den Heizstab direkt auf die Erde legen, wäre nur die oberste Erdschicht und das Wasser wärmer. Der Rest des Kübels, wäre dann kalt.


----------



## thomas18 (16. Mai 2017)

Okay bernhardt,

vielen Dank für die umfangreiche Information. Es gibt da nur ein Problem:
Du hast offensichtlich überlesen, dass ich im südlichen Spanien bin. Was die Wassertemperatur anbelangt muss ich eher Angst haben, dass die __ Lotos mir nicht "verkochen". 
Bei der Wichtigkeit des Düngens denke ich liegst Du richtig, das sehe ich auch so. Es ist eher so, dass ich gerne rumtüftle ...
Es bleibt die Frage: warum reicht es zur Blüteninduktion von einer Blüte und warum kommen keine weiteren?

Ein Grund könnte sein, dass ich nicht umgetopft habe.
Aber warum haben die starken Rhizome im langen spanischen Sommer dann die ersten zwei Jahre nicht geblüht?
Alle Pflanzen kommen von namhaften Anbietern. 

Die Pflanzen treiben hier zwar ca. 4-6 Wochen früher aus, ab Juli geht die Blattmasse aber zurück, weil wegen der Hitze und brennenden Sonne wenige neue Blätter entstehen und die bestehenden langsam vertrocknen.

Eine fachmännischere Frage ist: kann es sein, dass durch den heissen Sommer und die reduzierte Blattmasse im Vorjahr nicht genügend Reserven für die Blüte gebildet wurden? Das halte ich für einen interessanten Aspekt! Oder müssten so starke Rhizome in der Lage sein in einem Jahr - also jetzt, die Kraft für´s Blühen aufzubringen?


----------



## bernhardh (16. Mai 2017)

Ich glaube es ist so, dass JETZT die Wassertemperatur zu kalt ist. Und dann schnell heiß wird und so wieder *zu *heiß.
Miß doch mal die Wassertemperatur zu dem Zeitpukt wo es zu heiß ist. Über 30C° sind halt auch nichts gutes.
Kannst du die Becken zu diesem Zeitpunkt vielleicht zumindest schattieren? Oder einen schattigeren Platz anbieten?


----------



## thomas18 (16. Mai 2017)

Das könnte ich mir eher vorstellen. Aber: es dauert schon, bis das Wasser 30º bekommt. Wie man sieht stehen ja jetzt schon viele Blätter die Schatten spenden. Täglich werden es mehr. Dazu ist wenig Lichteinfall von der Seite, also auf die Topfwände. Dazu habe ich noch diese Ummantelung dran.  Ich glaube nicht, dass das Wasser vor Mitte Juni bei 30º ankommt. Ich bin 20 km vom Meer und das ist riesig und noch nicht sehr warm das wirkt immer noch ausgleichend sobald die Sonne nicht brennt. In den 4 Wochen ist ideales Wuchswetter. Da müsste doch was blühen bei der Blattmasse!

Das mit der Schattierung ist ein Thema, ja. Aber nicht einfach anzubringen, weil da gelegentlich mal recht gut Wind geht. Zudem kommt die Sonne ja nicht so bald zu den Pflanzen, da wollte ich nicht auch noch Schattieren. Sollten die jetzt keinen "Düngekollaps" bekommen, muss ich das aber doch evtl. versuchen. Aber warum blühen die nicht die nächsten 4 Wochen??? Ist doch alles ideal!

Das fehlende Umtopfen ist sicher ein Punkt. Aber warum haben sie dann im Vorjahr nicht geblüht?

Die Frage ist nochmal: wie gross kann der Einfluss aufs Folgejahr sein, wenn die Pflanzen ab Sommer im Vorjahr eher Blattmasse abbauen?


----------



## Kuni99 (17. Mai 2017)

Hallo,

die Pflanzen sehen prima aus und sollten mit der Blütenproduktion beginnen. Zu wenig direkte Sonneneinstrahlung könnte ein Grund sein, vielleicht ist es auch ein Problem der Sorten. Es gibt Sorten, die bekommen an jedem Stehblatt eine Blüte, wenn sie in voller Sonne stehen, z. B. 'Titan' oder 'Prospect'. Viele Schalenlotos sind auch sehr blühfreudig. Um welche Sorten handelt es sich hier?

Viele Grüße,
Kai


----------



## thomas18 (17. Mai 2017)

Hallo Kai,

von links nach rechts im Uhrzeigersinn:
Frankly Scarlet
Roter Jasmin
Carolina Queen
Debbie Gibson

Die Carolina Queen hat jetzt eine Knospe und ich bin mir recht sicher, dass es auch die war welche bisher als einzige eine einzige Knospe gemacht hat ... in drei Jahren!

Hier südlich Valencia ist jetzt fast jeden Tag volle Sonne und kaum Wolken. Temperaturen hab ich weiter oben angegeben.
Die Sonne kommt ab 11h und um 12h stehen alle __ Lotos in voller Sonne. Von rechts kommt ab ca. 17h nach und nach der "Schatten", obwohl es ja dann immer noch von der anderen Wand reflektiert.
Die Pflanzen wurden seit 2015 noch nicht umgetopft. Es sind kaum Rhizome über der Erde.

In meinen letzten zwei Beiträgen habe ich am Ende immer noch die gleiche Frage gestellt kannst Du die dir bitte mal ansehen.
Hitze und knallende Sonne sind im Sommer ein Problem.
Wie schätzt Du die Sorten ein bezüglich: mit jedem Blatt eine Blüte?
Wie grenzwertig siehst Du die oben angegebenen Düngermengen?

(ich hab mir damals eine riesen Arbeit gemacht und alles Wissen aus diesem thread und den Seiten der Gärtnereien in Tabellenform nach Themen sortiert ... . Aber es blüht nix!


----------



## Kuni99 (17. Mai 2017)

Hallo,

die direkte Sonneneinstrahlung ist mit 5-6 Stunden am unteren Limit, es sollte aber für 2-3 Blüten pro Kübel reichen. Die Düngermengen sind meiner Meinung nach viel zu hoch. Ich rechne mit 1 g Dünger pro Liter Substrat pro Saison. Mehr Dünger erzeugt Salzstress, gerade bei hohen Temperaturen und trockener Luft. In den Kübeln sind 25-30 l Substrat, damit wären die Pflanzen bei den angegebenen Düngermengen ca. doppelt überdüngt. 

Zu den Sorten kann ich leider wenig sagen, aber die Slocum-Hybriden, zu denen 'Carolina Queen' und 'Debbie Gibson' gehören, sind eigentlich alle ordentliche Blüher. Die Pflanze ganz rechts ('Debbie Gibson') hat ein Platzproblem. Ganz links bei 'Frankly Scarlett' ist ein kräftiges neues Stehblatt zu sehen, das eigentlich eine Blüte haben sollte.

Meine Empfehlungen wären: Dieses Jahr nicht mehr düngen. Im Abstand mehrerer Wochen das Wasser in den Kübeln austauschen gegen frisches Regenwasser oder kalkarmes Leitungswasser. Zu Beginn der nächsten Saison in frisches Substrat pflanzen. Umpflanzen sollte man bei dieser Kübelgröße wenigstens alle zwei Jahre. Eventuell andere Sorten probieren. Ich probiere dieses Jahr auch wieder neue Sorten aus und kann am Ende des Sommers mehr zu Blüheigenschaften sagen.

Viele Grüße,
Kai


----------



## thomas18 (17. Mai 2017)

Düngermenge:
Ich bin davon ausgegangen, dass nach drei Jahren so viel Rhizome drin sind, dass die mehr Dünger verbrauchen. Mir war aber schon klar, dass ich da an einem Limit der Vernunft bin. 

Es gäbe die Möglichkeit zumindest zwei Pflanzen vor die Nordwand der Terrasse zu stellen. Da wäre ca. 3h mehr Sonne. Da die Temperaturen im Sommer und die brennende Sonne aber ein Problem sind habe ich das nicht gemacht weil es da noch wärmer ist. Auch da wo sie jetzt stehen leiden die Blätter deutlich ab Juli und die Blattmasse nimmt langsam ab. Wäre es eine Option zwei Pflanzen an die Nordseite zu stellen, 3h mehr Licht und in 2m Höhe ein sehr stabiles weißes Mückennetz anzubringen das die Kraft der Sonne für 5h etwas dämmt (von 11h bis 16h) ? Sonst geht es da denke ich nicht. 

Die Frage ist: muss es die volle, brennende Sonne sein? Was ist besser 6h volle Sonne (Spanien), oder 9h Sonne und davon 5h leicht schattiert? Bei 9h volle Sonne sind die tot.


----------



## Biotopfan (17. Mai 2017)

Hallo, da frage ich mich, wie es in Asien oder auch Amerika gemacht wird.
Dort brennt die Sonne ebenfalls gnadenlos, ok, evt ist die Luftfeuchtigkeit höher?

Bei uns ist heute auch ein sehr trockener Wind unterwegs.
Wieder Wanderzirkus um 10 Uhr waren schon 28 Grad im Gewächshaus.
Da brazelt jetzt bis 16:uhr mind. Die Sonne drauf.
Vg Monika


----------



## Kuni99 (17. Mai 2017)

Hallo,

genau, trockene Luft bei hoher Sonneneinstrahlung ist ein Problem für __ Lotos. Die Blätter saugen Luft an und pumpen sie in das Wurzelsystem. Wenn die Luft zu trocken ist, dann kommt die Wasserversorgung des Blattes nicht nach und es vertrocknet vom Rand her quasi von innen heraus. Deshalb würde ich die Pflanzen auch dort belassen, wo sie sind. Das Problem wird durch die hohen Düngergaben verstärkt. Deshalb auch meine Empfehlung des Wasserwechsels, damit die Salzkonzentration wenigstens etwas abnimmt.

Viele Grüße,
Kai


----------



## thomas18 (17. Mai 2017)

Das Wasser kann ich schon hier und da mal wechseln.

Das mit dem Standort verstehe ich. Die Sache ist nur so: egal wie, nächstes Jahr müsste ich umtopfen. Im zweiten Stock ist das ein heftiges Geschäft! Mir ist das nicht zu viel, wenn die Pflanzen blühen !!!   (kann ja auch später jedes Jahr nur zwei umtopfen). 

Ich muss die Pflanzen also dieses Jahr irgendwie zum Blühen bringen. Damit sie am gleichen Ort jedes Jahr alle zusammen eine einzige Blüte machen, dafür lohnt sich der Aufwand mit dem Umtopfen nicht. Dann muss ich die Pflanzen diesen Winter aufgeben.

Wenn die 6h starke Sonne fast jeden Tag evtl. doch nicht reichen, dass die Pflanzen blühen, bleibt mir nichts anderes, als zwei da hin zu stellen wo 9h Sonne ist. Schlicht weil ich nichts zu verlieren habe! 

Der Schatten unter diesem Moskitonetz ist ca. 25-30%. Es ist nicht so viel dunkler als unter einer doppelten Folie wie es manche Gewächshäuser haben. Daher nochmals die Frage:
Was ist für die Blütenbildung besser? 6h volle Sonne (Spanien), oder 9h Sonne und davon 5h leicht schattiert (11h bis 16h) ? Bei 9h volle Sonne sind die tot.


----------



## thomas18 (17. Mai 2017)

So es gibt einen neuen Stand im "Kampf um ein paar Blüten".

Obwohl ich den Rat von Kai sehr ernst nehme, bleibt mir (wie oben beschrieben) nichts anderes übrig als was auszuprobieren. Bring ich die Pflanzen nicht zum Blühen muss ich sie aufgeben, dann ist der Aufwand (Umtopfen 2. Stock) einfach nicht gerechtfertigt.

Also:
Die zwei weniger Wüchsigen blieben an der Südwand. Vorteil: Kübelwand wird nicht von Sonne beschienen, dadurch wird das Wasser nicht so dermaßen warm.
Da dort nun mehr Platz ist können sie weiter nach links und bekommen so etwa 2h mehr Sonne (wenn die abends um 19h noch zählt)

Die zwei Wüchsigeren sind nun an der Nordmauer und haben dort fast den ganzen Tag Sonne. Damit der Topf sich nicht so erwärmt, ist oben ein Moskitonetz das ca. 25-35% beschattet. Und zwar in der warmen Mittagszeit den Topf ganz und die Hälfte der Blätter. Ich denke das ist ein Kompromiss. Das kann ich zumindest mal vier Wochen versuchen, denn die richtige Hitze kommt erst Mitte Juli. Jetzt ist nur die Strahlung schon recht stark. Das Wasser hat gerade, 17h, zum wohl fast wärmsten Zeitpunkt im Kübel 23º. Das geht in ein paar Wochen deutlich nach oben.

Fotos:  (da ist nicht so viel Platz, der Weitwinkel täuscht)
1. zeigt die zwei verbliebenen Kübel an der Südwand die jetzt abends deutlich länger Sonne haben
2. zeigt die zwei Kübel die nun an die Nordmauer gewandert sind und oben die Beschattung
3. + 4. soll noch mal die Blattmasse zeigen die schon da ist (da müsste doch jetzt mal was blühen ! ? )
5. zeigt die einzige Knospe (hoffe, dass es nicht wie im Vorjahr nur diese bleibt !!!)

Düngung:
Sollten die echt "dunkelblau" werden kann ich ja versuchen wieder ein paar Netzchen herauszubuddeln. Ansonsten nehme ich Wasser zum Giessen, dann gibt´s immer einen Austausch.

Belohnung  ...  )  
Wenn wir alle vier Pflanzen zum Blühen bringen, dann "verlose" ich eine gratis Woche in meiner 2-Zimmer-Wohnung (20 km vom Meer) zum Pflanzengiesen, dann kann ich zum Fotografieren gehen ...  )  ....


----------



## Biotopfan (17. Mai 2017)

Hei, kannst Du die Töpfe evt. In der heißen Zeit mitWeißem Stoff zuhängen?
Den beim Gießen mit anfeuchten?
Oder noch andere Töpfe mit "sonnenkindern" davorstellen?
Oder die Töpfe dann zurück zu den andern?
Vielleicht reicht ja dann die Sonnenstundensumme.
Boa...paar Echinodoren davor...die lieben es heißßß....
Vg Monika


----------



## thomas18 (17. Mai 2017)

Hallo Monika,

ja da kann ich sicher was machen. Ich kann auch den Plastiktisch näher ran stellen. Sieht zwar nicht schön aus, beschattet aber auch.
Jetzt bleiben aber erst mal noch 4 Wochen, bis die Hitze langsam echte Probleme macht.

Können wir noch mal den "Blüten-Check" machen?
Was kann das Blühen in den nächsten 4 Wochen hemmen?

Düngung:     sollte das kleinste Problem sein.
Temperatur: die Kübel haben jetzt in der Erde vermutlich knapp 20º. Das Wasser morgens wohl auch knapp 20ª und abends so 23º. Steigt jede Woche leicht an.
                    Kann es hier noch an was fehlen (Gesamtsumme ?) was das Blühen in den nächsten 4 Wochen noch hemmt?
Licht:           zumindest die zwei an der Nordmauer haben jetzt ganztags Sonne. Gibt es da wie bei der Temperatur auch eine Summe, oder müssten die jetzt in den nächsten 4                         Wochen Knospen bilden?
fehlendes Umtopfen: ?


----------



## Kuni99 (17. Mai 2017)

Hallo,

ich denke, so ist es einen Versuch wert. Die Schattierung ist auch okay. Wenn Blätter vom Rand her eintrocknen, muss halt wieder umgestellt werden. Das mit der Wärmesumme ist keine Eigenart der Lotosblumen, sondern gilt generell für Pflanzen aus gemäßigtem Klima: Wärmesumme erreicht, dann Blühbeginn. Beim __ Lotos geht es darum, dass die in der Erde verlaufenden Ausläufer kräftig genug werden, um eine Blüte zu versorgen. Die Pflanze muss ja auch einplanen, dass es Samenansatz gibt. Diese Hemmung des Blühbeginns kann durch Züchtung vermindert werden. So gibt es Sorten, die an allen Stehblättern Blüten tragen oder sogar schon an kräftigen Schwimmblättern. Den Rekord hält bei mir der Schalenlotos 'Roter Lampion' mit 11 Blüten in einem 40 l Kübel in einer Saison im Gewächshaus. Bei solchen Sorten sollte man gegen Ende der Saison sogar Blütenknospen entfernen, damit die Knollenbildung nicht leidet. Leider geben Anbieter selten an, wie blühfreudig eine Sorte denn nun ist, weil die Käufer ohnehin nach den Fotos auswählen und nicht danach, was im Text steht.

Ich drücke die Daumen, dass die Maßnahmen helfen. Falls nicht, dann nicht gleich die Flinte ins Korn werfen, sondern andere Sorten probieren.

Viele Grüße,
Kai


----------



## thomas18 (18. Mai 2017)

Danke!


----------



## thomas18 (18. Mai 2017)

Hallo zusammen,

ich hatte weiter oben mal erwähnt, dass ich mir beim Kauf meiner Rhizome die Arbeit gemacht habe alle Informationen aus diesem thread in Tabellenform zusammenzufassen und nach Themen zu ordnen. Könnte gerade für Leute die wie ich damals mit dem Thema beginnen recht interessant sein. Hab eben gesehen, dass man auch pdf hochladen kann. Also versuchen wir das doch mal, obwohl die Datei sieben Seiten hat ... mal sehen ob und wie das angezeigt wird.

Für Fortgeschrittene sind vermutlich die Zitate von englischen Seiten am Ende der Tabelle am ehesten interessant. 

Die Originaldatei ist in Word. Falls das mit dem Anzeigen hier klappt wäre es vielleicht interessant die Datei zum download anzubieten (evtl. auch als Word-Datei, dann kann jeder für seine eigene Verwendung was dazuschreiben. Ich könnte die Datei auch auf meine Internetseite laden um von dort den Download anzubieten, oder es geht innerhalb des Forums.

Aber jetzt erst mal schauen ob und wie es überhaupt hier klappt und wie das Interesse ist ...


----------



## thomas18 (18. Mai 2017)

Also bei mir wird´s angezeigt, wenn man auf die Textzeile "Nelumbo-Tipps, Tabelle.pdf" klickt. Klappt das auch bei Euch?


----------



## Kuni99 (18. Mai 2017)

Hallo,

ja, das klappt. Sehr schön!

Viele Grüße,
Kai


----------



## Campo (22. Mai 2017)

Hallo,
ich habe seit mehreren Jahren einen __ Lotos und möchte ihn nun endlich mal "richtig" versorgen! Wo bekomme ich die Düngerkegel Osmocote Exact her, die Herr Wallner auch benutzt? Ich finde nur "Granulat"...


----------



## Biotopfan (22. Mai 2017)

Hallo, also diehier tuns auch...
https://www.google.de/search?q=Subs...rome..69i57.8702j0j7&sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8
Aber auch das Granulat kannst Du unter den Lehm/Sand packen...
VG Monika


----------



## thomas18 (22. Mai 2017)

Kleiner Zwischenstand:
Eine Woche nach dem eher heftigen Aufdüngen (siehe weiter oben) ist der Effekt noch zurückhaltend.
Je 70-Liter-Kübel gab´s so 100g Dünger. Es wurden vier verschiedene Dünger verwendet. Das Verhältnis war bezüglich NPK fast ausgeglichen, also 1:1:1. 
Habe damit gerechnet, dass die Blätter anfangen von der Mitte aus sich in Richtung "dunkles Grün-Blau" zu verfärben. Dem ist nicht so. Die Blätter sind insgesamt leicht dunkler geworden aber auch nicht besonders auffällig.
Eine weitere Blüte in den vier Kübeln ist noch nicht in Sicht.
Die eine und erste Blüte der Carolina Queen hat sich jetzt leicht über die Stehblätter erhoben, lässt aber sicher noch so 14 Tage auf sich warten ...


----------



## Campo (23. Mai 2017)

Vielen Dank für den Link zum Dünger!
Das Granulat macht sich beim nachdüngen etwas schlecht, oder? Oder könnte man es in Teebeutel packen?

@ thomas18: Sehr schön! Von Knospen kann ich bisher nur träumen!


----------



## thomas18 (23. Mai 2017)

Hallo Campo,

Offenen *Dünger*, der sich nicht sofort in Wasser löst, lässt sich ganz einfach mit Schnakennetz einbringen. Hab das Ganze weiter oben schon beschrieben. Hier nochmal das Foto dazu.
Du brauchst nur jemanden der Basiskenntnisse im Umgang mit einer Nähmaschine hat. Kauf im Baumarkt dieses Netz, schneid nen Streifen ca. 12 cm breit und so lang wie du Düngebeutel brauchst. Jetzt faltest den Streifen in der Mitte der länge nach und nähst ihn der Länge nach zusammen. Davon schneidest jetzt Stücke mit ca. 7 cm. Nun verschliesst Du die Beutel unten mit der Nähmaschine, oder einem Tacker. Füllst den Dünger rein (Osmocote). Ich habe bisher drei Varianten gemacht:
- oben auch mit Nähmaschine verschlossen und einen Bändel angenäht, um den Dünger herausziehen zu können, falls es zu viel wäre
- oben nur verschlossen, ohne Bändel
- die aktuelle Variante: oben nicht verschlossen, sondern einfach 2 cm umgeklappt und so in die Erde gedrückt (die einfachste Variante)
Vorteile: viel billiger als die Kegel, frei dosierbar, mit Bändel entnehmbar, es kann ein weiterer Dünger zugemischt werden um z.B. wie von Kai empfohlen mehr Phosphat zu düngen  (Superphosphat 18%, grössere Körner die sich nicht schnell auflösen), keine ständigen Bestellungen, Versandkosten, ...

Ganz prima klappt auch das Einbringen von Eiswürfeln (ich nehm dazu diese billigen Plastikbeutel). Unbedingt eine ganze Nacht einfrieren. Eiswürfel nicht zu klein machen. 
Damit kann man alle flüssigen, oder schnell löslichen Dünger einbringen. Ich gebe auf einen Beutel, ca. 20 Würfel, die Düngermenge die ich für vier Kübel brauche (also ziemlich hoch dosiert). Die benötigte Wassermenge testest Du vorher mit einem Beutel.

Das Umständlichste, auch weiter oben beschrieben, ist das Einspritzen mit einer 30ml-Spritze und einem 5mm-Schlauch der an einem Holzstöckchen befestigt ist. Gleiches Ergebnis wie Eiswürfel aber die sind einfacher, wenn einen das Wühlen mit der Hand im Boden nicht stört. 

Ich hab keinen persönlichen Bezug zu duengerexperte.de finde den Laden aber klasse. Ich verwende aus der angehängten Liste für __ Lotos die Dünger Nr. 
14       Osmocote Exact 3-4 Monate 
4         Hakaphos rot
8         Superphosphat
7+11   Humagra + Humiron (das Humagra kann ich für alle Pflanzen ganz besonders empfehlen !) Ist eine dickere, dunkelbraune Flüssigkeit. Verwend ich überall ziemlich hoch dosiert. Hilft bei mir immer! So 20 ml auf 5 Liter. Messe es nie genau. 

14 + 8 gehen im Beutel, der Rest als Eiswürfel. 
Zukünftig, oder wenn in 4 Wochen nix blüht, werde ich auch die Nr. 5 ausprobieren. Als hochdosiertes Phosphat.

Ja schön, dass sich die *erste Knospe* bildet. Wir sind hier früher dran, dafür ist der Sommer ein großes Problem. 

Du hast erst zwei Beiträge. Vielleicht hilft Dir die *Zusammenfassung des Know-How dieses threads in Tabellenform*. Hab ich kürzlich schon angehängt, aber hier noch mal. (bei pdf nicht auf das Symbol, sondern die Textzeile klicken!)
Viel Spaß mit den Pflanzen!


----------



## Campo (24. Mai 2017)

Vielen Dank für die sehr ausführliche Antwort!!! Die Düngebeutel sehen sehr professionell aus! Ich werde das mal ausprobieren!

Die Tabelle hatte ich mir gestern schon angeschaut! Sehr gut Tipps zusammengefasst! Vielen Dank!


----------



## thomas18 (27. Mai 2017)

Mal eine Zwischenfrage: woran liegt es eigentlich, dass dieser thread fast eingeschlafen ist? Kann mich erinnern, dass hier früher gerade jetzt im Frühjahr ein großer Erfahrungsaustausch stattgefunden hat.


----------



## Biotopfan (27. Mai 2017)

Hei, wenn halt grad keiner was zu sagen hat?

Bei mir will die Lehmfarbe des Wassers nicht weggehen...
Ich habe Bausand gut gewaschen und mit gelbem, tonigem Lehm  aus dem Unterboden im Garten gemischt.
Eigentlich hab ich den Sand sehr gut abtropfen lassen, aber trotzdem wurde die Mischung immer flüssiger, statt fester.
Hab dann 20g (für den 20 Litereimer )Osmocote Substral, mit dem Hinweis "für Seerosen geeignet" in den Eimer, die dicke Plörre eingefüllt und gemeint, das setzt sich ab. Hat es auchsoweit, aber die Lehmmilch darüber ehr nicht, wollte ich dann auchnicht abschütten...gehört ja irgendwie dazu.
Dann den __ Lotus vorsichtig hineingelegt und das alte Teil langsam zart in den Sand gerüttelt. Mit 2 Zaundrahtstücken schräg festgesteckt.
Bis jetzt ist die Lotusblume noch nicht wieder aufgeschwommen.
Irgendwie hatte das ganze nicht wirklich viel damit zu tun, was ich alles über die Technik beim Pflanzen gelesen hatte, aber egal...wird schon werden.

Wenn sich das abgesetzt hat, wollte ich eigentlich nochmal so 3-5cm Sand nachlegen.
Zumindest die Mücken scheinen die Plörre gut zu finden. Heute morgen hab ich 3 Mückeneierschiffchen für meine Zierfische abernten können.
Ob man schon Wasserflöhe zur Pflege einsetzen kann? Ich meine, wegen dem Dünger?

Seit gestern hat sich das eine Blatt mind, verdoppelt.
Der Pott steht noch im Gewächshaus. Aktuell bei 36 Grad Lufttemperatur.
Heute hab ich einen kleinen emersen Zweig Myriophllum sp. Romaira hineingelegt.
Mal sehen, ob ihm diese Nährstoffbrühe auch zusagt.
Vg Monika


----------



## thomas18 (27. Mai 2017)

Hallo Monika,

nun wollte ich ja auch niemanden "nötigen" hier was zu schreiben  ...   ... ist mir halt aufgefallen ...

Gar nicht so einfach sich das nun genau vorzustellen, wie das bei Dir aussieht. Ich verwende reinen Lehm und hab eigentlich auch noch keinen Grund gesehen Sand zuzugeben. Kann mich erinnern, dass damals beim Pflanzen das Ganze auch länger trübe blieb. Wenn ich heute die Düngebeutel und Eiswürfel tief reindrücke, dann schwemmt jede Menge Lehm auf. Schon am nächsten Tag ist es aber fast klar. Vielleicht geht da ja biologisch gerade mehr ab?

Meine Hau-Ruck-Aktion beim Düngen haben die __ Lotos gut überstanden. Der Frankly Scarlet nimmt mit knapp 20 großen Stehblättern zw. 35 - 45 cm schon ornamentale Ausmaße an. Ist jetzt wirklich ein Prachtstück. Hatte ja bis vor zehn Tagen nur 6h Sonne. Jetzt mehr als 10h. Wenn der nicht bald mal blüht, dann begreif ich nix mehr ...
Stell vielleicht Morgen mal paar Bilder ein.

Hab ja nicht so viel Erfahrung mit Blüten ...   ... aber hab beobachtet, dass der Stängel der Carolina Queen Knospe ca. jeden Tag so 5 cm gewachsen ist. Das scheint jetzt aufzuhören. Die Knospe steht so 15 cm über ihrem Stehblatt. Denke in einer Woche könnte sie aufblühen. 
Wie groß werden denn die Knospen so im Durchschnitt vor dem Aufblühen? Hühnerei? Kann mich nicht mehr so erinnern an die eine Blüte vom Vorjahr.


----------



## troll20 (27. Mai 2017)

thomas18 schrieb:


> und Eiswürfel


Kannst du das eventuell erklären. 
Hab zwar weder diese Pflanzen noch Ahnung davon .
Aber man wird ja nicht dümmer und wer weiß was noch kommt


----------



## thomas18 (27. Mai 2017)

Hallo René,

wenn man so wie ich die Wasserpflanzen mehrere Jahre im gleichen Substrat lässt kommt gerade bei stark Zehrenden wie den __ Lotos die Frage auf: wie nachdüngen? 
Das Ganze habe ich ca. 6 Beiträge weiter oben recht genau beschrieben.
Feste Dünger lassen sich gut in Mückennetz einnähen.
Bei flüssigen oder leicht löslichen ist das mit den Eiswürfeln am Besten.

(Text-Teil von oben)
Ganz prima klappt auch das Einbringen von Eiswürfeln (ich nehm dazu diese billigen Plastikbeutel). Unbedingt eine ganze Nacht einfrieren. Eiswürfel nicht zu klein machen. 
Damit kann man alle flüssigen, oder schnell löslichen Dünger einbringen. Ich gebe auf einen Beutel, ca. 20 Würfel, die Düngermenge die ich für vier Kübel brauche (also ziemlich hoch dosiert). Die benötigte Wassermenge testest Du vorher mit einem Beutel.
Also Dünger mit ca. 200ml Wasser mischen, in den Eiswürfelbeutel füllen, einfrieren. Eiswürfel mit Hand in der Mitte des Kübels in den Lehm stecken und von da nach aussen unter das Rhizom schieben. Fertig!


----------



## thomas18 (27. Mai 2017)

Grade bei wenig Licht noch ein paar Fotos gemacht.
Die Frankly Scarlet ist die letzten zwei Wochen sehr schön geworden. Sieht richtig mächtig und exotisch aus. Hat fast 20 große Stehblätter. Blüte fehlt noch!
Rechts daneben die Carolina Queen, nun auch deutlich gewachsen, mit dunkleren Blättern und der Knospe.


----------



## Kuni99 (27. Mai 2017)

Hallo,

'Frankly Scarlett' sieht sehr gut aus, Blattdurchmesser dürfte ca. 40 cm sein, für eine mittelgroße Sorte normal. Warum sie nicht blühen will, verstehe ich auch nicht. 'Carolina Queen' ist ziemlich mickrig. Das ist eine große Sorte und sie sollte Blattspreiten von ca. 50 cm Durchmesser haben. Das gleiche gilt auch für 'Debbie Gibson', die auf den vorangegangenen Bildern noch mickriger aussieht. Irgend etwas hemmt den Wuchs, wobei sie nicht krank aussehen. Das Substrat war Lehm aus Weinbergen. Wenn der zu tonhaltig ist, die lange Trübung nach der Pflanzung spricht dafür, dann kann das ein Grund für das schlechte Wachstum sein. Eingebrachter Dünger verteilt sich dann nicht, sondern verbleibt dort wo er platziert wurde. Das Strecken des Substrats mit feinem Sand beim Umpflanzen wäre sicher einen Versuch wert, schaden kann es nicht.

Die Blüte der 'Carolina Queen' braucht noch ca. 2 Wochen. Ja, die Knospe erreicht ungefähr die Größe eines Hühnereis bevor sie sich öffnet.

Viele Grüße,
Kai


----------



## troll20 (27. Mai 2017)

thomas18 schrieb:


> Fertig!


 Okay wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil und ich hatte es auch mal wo es geschrieben wurde gelesen, also doppelt 
Trotzdem  oder gerade deswegen


----------



## Biotopfan (30. Mai 2017)

Hei, die Substralkegel sind echt Teufelszeug..ich würde gerne Nachschub beschaffen, weil meine leer werden...
Was mich etwas verwirrt, ist, das es wohl nichtmehr das gleiche Nährstoffverhältnis wie früher ist?
Meine alten haben NPK 10+11+18 also die scheinen echt dem __ Lotus sehr zu gefallen 
Die Neuen Kegel haben wohl NPK 14-9-11
https://www.pflanzotheke.de/substra...n=p54603c844&gclid=CJSAqqjyltQCFZUV0wodCMUItA
Geht das genausogut?
Die neueren Osmocotekügelchen von Aldi haben NPK 17+9+17
Die alten 17+17+17
Dann hätte ich noch zur Auswahl
Substralstäbchen grün 10+7+9
Sbstralstäbchen rot 10,5+10,8+10,2
Die andern Stäbchen und Dünger sind noch weiter weg von den alten Substralkegeln
VG Monika


----------



## thomas18 (3. Juni 2017)

Hallo Monika,

ich würde aus meiner Tabelle drei Dünger beliebig mischen, dann hast Du genau das Verhältnis das Du willst.

Bei mir gibst weitere kleine Erfolgserlebnisse:
- die Blüte der Carolina Queen ist wohl kurz vor dem öffnen (1. Foto)
- im dritten Sommer schaut nun erstmals eine Blüte von Roter Jasmin über das Blättermeer (2. Foto)

Letztere habe ich etwas höher gestellt so dass sie abends länger Sonne hat. 
Frankly Scarlet sieht aus wie im Dschungel blüht aber noch nicht. Frag mich, ob es Sinn machen könnte ein paar ältere Stehblätter 10 cm über dem Wasser abzuschneiden, damit neue Platz haben und er evtl. blüht. 
Debbie Gibson ist wie die 2 Jahre zuvor eigen. Geht langsam an die 70 Stehblätter, hat aber in 3 Jahren nicht geblüht. Blätter auch auffällig kein, obwohl jetzt langsam etwas grösser. Alle Pflanzen seit drei Jahren ohne umzutopfen im 70L Kübel.


----------



## Kuni99 (3. Juni 2017)

Hallo,

na immerhin ein kleiner Erfolg. Blätter abschneiden zur Ausdünnung schwächt die Pflanze nur, das würde ich nicht machen. 'Carolina Queen' wird sich die nächsten Tage öffnen.

  

Erstes Stehblatt, erste Blüte bei 'Crab Claws Red', einem meiner Neuzugänge. Bemerkenswert ist, dass die Triebspitze der Knolle beim Transport abgebrochen war, dieses also ein kleiner Seitentrieb ist.

Viele Grüße,
Kai


----------



## Biotopfan (3. Juni 2017)

Hei Kai, Deine Blätter haben auch keine vollständig grüne Färbung?
Bei meiner ist das noch deutlicher. Muss ich mir da Gedanken machen?
Magnesiummangel?
Ich habe fürs Aquarium einen Stickstoffdünger mit nur Gh+ weil in Aquarien oft zuviel Kalium eingebracht wird, welches dann evt. Magnesium lahmlegt.
Wäre das mal einen Versuch wert?
Oder lieber einen winzigen Schluck 1:10 verdünnte Brennesselbeinwellschachtelhalmjauche,
Das Teufelszeug bekommen meine Echis auch immer.
Die Plörre ist immernoch Lehmmilch...ich glaub das geht freiwillig nimmer weg.
Beim nächstenmal werde ich beim Auffüllen mit Regenwasser die Brause nehmen.
In Teichen verschwinden Trübungen ja auch nach einem zarten längeren Landregen.
Gutes Thema...wann füllt man weiter auf?  Dann gehen ja die ersten Blätter komplett unter?
Vielleicht komme ich morgen mal zum Foto machen. Hacke, Schere und Unkrautstecher haben jetzt erstmal 2 Tage Pause;-)
Vg Monika


----------



## Kuni99 (3. Juni 2017)

Hallo,

das ist Eisenchlorose. Bei frischer Erde kommt es unter Wasser zu Prozessen, die den pH-Wert ansteigen lassen und dann kann __ Lotos kein Eisen mehr aufnehmen, welches zur Chlorophyllbildung gebraucht wird. Im Chlorophyll ist kein Eisen, aber in einem Cytochrom, welches einem Syntheseschritt von Chlorphyll steuert. Einige Sorten sind empfindlicher als andere und bei hoher Wärme ist es schlimmer als bei kühleren Temperaturen. Nach zwei bis drei Wochen gibt sich das von selbst.

Viele Grüße,
Kai


----------



## Biotopfan (3. Juni 2017)

, ok, danke
Vg monika


----------



## Biotopfan (14. Juni 2017)

Hei...so mal 2 Bilder von dem Süßen..ok...vielleicht ist es ihm im Gewächshaus dann doch zu warm? Das kleinere Blatt hat nichtmalmehr grüne Nerven...
 
Endlich hat er ein Blatt geschoben, das weit über den Eimerrand hinausschaut, dann kann ich ja hoffnungsvollerweise den Eimer bald auffüllen...
 

Am Montag ist es richtig heiß gemeldet. wenn das Wetter sich wärmer entwickelt, darf er dann auch raus. Wohl erstmal schattig? Zumindest konnte er im Gewächshaus schonmal paar Stunden mehr über 20 Grad sammeln..bin gespannt
Wenn er dann an Ort und Stelle steht, kann er auch vollgemacht werden. Im Mom hebe ich ihn ab und zu nochmal zur Seite, wenn er gerade im Weg ist. 20 Liter Wasser im Baueimer ist warscheinlich ehr nicht so handlich.
Also immernochnix zudüngen? Ich könnte auch Erlenzapfensud spendieren, wenn ihm der Ph zu hoch ist, oder paar Eichenblätter...kennt man ja vom Aquarium und sollte doch eigentlich nichts schlimmes bewirken, oder?

Die Echinodorus blühen mittlerweile um die Wette...
VG Monika


----------



## Veuryale (14. Juni 2017)

Schöne Lotusblumen habt ihr da. Meine Junyong beginnt erst jetzt an ein stehendes Blatt zu entwickeln, aber das ist bei mir immer so, wenn ich eine neue Lotusblume hole, dass sie im ersten Jahr nicht so will und erst im zweiten richtig loslegt.
Und ja, ihr seht richtig, dass ich Rosenblüten in meinen Lotuskübel reingelegt habe.


----------



## Kuni99 (14. Juni 2017)

Hallo Monika,

sieht doch gut aus, nix wie raus in die Sonne damit. Vielleicht den Eimer etwas schattieren, damit er sich nicht zu sehr aufheizt. Wie viel Substrat ist eigentlich da drin? Sieht ein bisschen wenig aus, ich mache meine immer halb voll. Von Eichenblättern und Erlenzapfen würde ich abraten, weil Tannine Eisen binden. 'Langes Leben' ist leider sehr anfällig für Eisenchlorose, bei mir sind sogar Blätter abgestorben. Das gibt sich aber von selbst.

Blütenansätze in meinem Gewächshaus: 'Agathe' vier, 'Crab Claws Red' drei, 'Pure Girl', 'Sparks' und 'Meizhong Hong' je eine, im Freiland: 'Langes Leben' und 'Pretty Girls and Boys' je eine. Es geht los!

Viele Grüße,
Kai


----------



## Biotopfan (14. Juni 2017)

Ok...dann will ich Dir das ausnahmsweise mal glauben ;-)
Der is zu einem drittel voll mit Lehm/Sand. Mehr Wasser muß noch rein.
Sand wollte ich ja auchnoch bisschen nachfüllen, wenn der Lehm sich abgesetzt hat.

Bin auf jedenfall total happy, das es diesmal anscheinend so gut klappt.
VG Monika


----------



## chrisamb (17. Juni 2017)

Hi,
bei mir gibt's  noch immer kein Stehblatt aber die erste Knospen ist zu sehen 
Und das ganze obwohl ich den __ Lotos gleich ohne Heizung ins Freie gestellt habe
    

Christian


----------



## Tottoabs (18. Juni 2017)

chrisamb schrieb:


> bei mir gibt's noch immer kein Stehblatt aber die erste Knospen ist zu sehen


Hast du den ganzen __ Lotus in dem Kübel oder steht der noch einmal in einem extra Topf?


----------



## chrisamb (18. Juni 2017)

Hallo Totto,
der __ Lotos ist direkt in dem 42l-Mörtelbottich gepflanzt.
Christian


----------



## Tottoabs (18. Juni 2017)

chrisamb schrieb:


> __ Lotos ist direkt in dem 42l-Mörtelbottich gepflanzt.


Ach und im Winter bleibt der Bottich in der Erde und mit so einer Brunnenkreation im Schotter abgedeckt ?


----------



## chrisamb (18. Juni 2017)

Ne. Bisschen Schotter auf die Seite und dann heb ich den Bottich raus und versenkt den im Teich.
Damit das Loch nicht zusammenfällt steht dann ein leerer Bottich drin mit einfach dem großen Untersetzer drüber.
Wie das ganze nach dem Winter aussieht kannst auf Seite 114 sehen


----------



## troll20 (18. Juni 2017)

chrisamb schrieb:


> Wie das ganze nach dem Winter aussieht kannst auf Seite 114 sehen


Du meinst hier, oder ? https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/550247/


----------



## chrisamb (18. Juni 2017)

Genau René, das meine ich


----------



## Biotopfan (21. Juni 2017)

Hei, jetzt hab ich den __ Lotus ja endlich ne Weile draußen und frage mich gerade, ob ich ihn morgen in den Schatten stellen soll?
Es sind morgen 37 Grad gemeldet.
Vg Monika


----------



## Kuni99 (21. Juni 2017)

Hallo Monika,

__ Lotos ist eine Volllichtpflanze, er wächst von Natur aus da, wo den ganzen Tag kein Schatten hinkommt. Nur das Wasser im Eimer sollte sich nicht zu stark erwärmen. Wie sieht es mit Blüten aus? Bei mir sind bei 'Langes Leben' schon drei am kommen.

Viele Grüße,
Kai


----------



## Biotopfan (21. Juni 2017)

Hei, ok, der Eimer ist im Moment von den Zucchinistöcken beschattet.
Hab den Pott erstmal noch in der nähe vom Gewächshaus gelassen.
Brauche auch irgendwie noch was zum Beschatten und zur Zierde außenrum, wenn ich's dann hoch zur Terasse schleppe.
Am besten würde mir so ein blauer Keramiktopf gefallen.
Die werden gegen Ende der Saison gernemal verschleudert.
Vg Monika


----------



## Kuni99 (22. Juni 2017)

Hallo,

heute war die erste Blüte bei 'Agathe' offen.

  

Es sind noch fünf weitere Knospen zu sehen, eine sechste versteckt sich halb hinter einem kleinen Schwimmblatt. Zum Vergleich: Dies ist der Kübel im Hintergrund bei meinem Beitrag am 3.6., wo noch kein Stehblatt zu sehen war. Bin mal gespannt, wie lange sie dieses Tempo durchhält. Die offene Blüte ist nur etwa 7 cm groß und gehört zu einem der Schwimmblätter, nicht zu dem Stehblatt, was sie halb verdeckt.

Viele Grüße,
Kai


----------



## Biotopfan (22. Juni 2017)

Du machst mich neugierig. Vielleicht sollte ich auchmal untern Rock lunsen
Hast Du sie immernoch im Häuschen, oder jetzt vor dem Häuschen?
Beim Nächdten mal Echis Düngen, gibts auch einen Schluck ARnitrat gh+boost.
Nur einen winzigen Schluck...das ist kein Kaliumnitrat, sondern Nitrat mit calcium und Magnesium.
Macht gelbliche __ Aquarienpflanzen schön grün, ohne Kalium und die Kh anzuheben.
Vg Monika


----------



## Kuni99 (22. Juni 2017)

Hallo,

'Agathe' steht im Gewächshaus und dort bleibt sie auch. Kleine Sorten, die ich noch nicht vorher kultiviert habe, lasse ich vorsichtshalber drinnen. Die Kübel vor dem Gewächshaus sind ca. zwei Wochen in der Entwicklung zurück.

Viele Grüße,
Kai


----------



## Biotopfan (22. Juni 2017)

Ok, so langsam wird es echt schattig im Gewächshaus. Die Tomaten sind oben angekommen. Heute war mal kurzzeitig 40 Grad, dann hat sich alles mit Gewitterwolken zugezogen und die Temp. Bei 31 Grad innen eingependelt. Thermometer hängt so auf halber Höhe um eunen Durchschnittswert zu bekommen.
Vg Monika


----------



## chrisamb (30. Juni 2017)

Hi,
Ich Frage mich inzwischen schon länger wann mein __ Lotos mal Stehblätter bildet.
Ich hab inzwischen 3 Knospen aber noch immer kein Stehblatt.

Vielleicht kann ja jemand sagen an was das liegen könnte.

 

Christian


----------



## Veuryale (30. Juni 2017)

Es ist zwar nur eine Vermutung, aber es könnte sein, dass wenn man eine Lotusblume zu tief pflanzt sich sehr viel langsamer Stehblätter entwickeln. Wie hoch ist den der Wasserstand?
Vielleicht liegt es aber auch daran, dass das Wasser sehr lange eine Temperatur von über 20°C hatte, womit die Anzahl der Stunden erreicht ist, womit der __ Lotus anfängt zu blühen.


----------



## Biotopfan (30. Juni 2017)

Seufz...hoffentlich hat meiner auch genug 20 Grad gebunkert...im Gewächshaus ist jetzt kein Platz mehr...alles randvoll mit Tomaten
VG Monika


----------



## chrisamb (1. Juli 2017)

Also das Wasser steht knapp 10cm hoch und der Bottich ist nicht beheizt und von Anfang an im freien. Zu lang zu warm glaub ich eher nicht. Am Anfang ist er auch recht langsam ausgetrieben, war einfach nicht warm genug.


----------



## Kuni99 (1. Juli 2017)

Hallo,

nur Geduld, die Stehblätter kommen noch. Meine Sorten im Freiland fangen auch gerade erst an, Stehblätter zu bilden. 

Viele Grüße,
Kai


----------



## Veuryale (1. Juli 2017)

Meine hat bereits 6 Stehblätter und eine Knospe ist noch nirgends zu sehen.


----------



## Kuni99 (1. Juli 2017)

Hallo,

wenn die Stehblätter am Haupttrieb zunehmend kräftiger werden, dann sollte bald eines eine Blüte haben.

Viele Grüße,
Kai


----------



## Veuryale (2. Juli 2017)

Stachelig sind die Stiele schonmal. Jetzt heßts wohl erstmal Tee trinken und abwarten.

Wie zeigt sich eigentlich eine Überdüngung, denn meinem __ Lotus habe ich dieses Jahr bestimmt 6-8 Kegel (vielleicht auch mehr)  eingeflößt.


----------



## Kuni99 (2. Juli 2017)

Hallo,

bei Überdüngung (Salzstress) beginnen Bereiche zwischen den Blattnerven eines Blattes einzutrocknen und braun zu werden. Von dort aus setzt sich das über das ganze Blatt fort, bis es abstirbt. Solange nur ein oder zwei Blätter betroffen sind, ist das nicht schlimm, aber bei mehr kann auch die ganze Pflanze eingehen.

Viele Grüße,
Kai


----------



## Kuni99 (7. Juli 2017)

Hallo,

heute war es soweit, der erste Freilandlotos blüht. 

      

'Langes Leben' wächst in einem 88 cm Kübel, in dem sie sich schön ausbreiten kann. Im Freiland bleibt die Sorte kleiner als im Gewächshaus, blüht aber wesentlich reicher. Im Augenblick sind noch sieben weitere Knospen am Kommen. Bis zum Ende der Saison erwarte ich 15-20 Blüten.

Im Gewächshaus hat 'Agathe' eine Miniblüte geöffnet.

  

Ich glaube, die Sorte wächst auch in einer Teetasse. Das probiere ich nächstes Jahr mal aus.

Viele Grüße,
Kai


----------



## chrisamb (8. Juli 2017)

Hallo,
Bei mir ist`s jetzt auch so weit.
Endlich ein Stehblatt und.... 
  
Die erste Blüte ist offen 

Es sind auch noch 3 weitere Knospen sichtbar
Läuft ja richtig gut, im Freien komplett ohne Heizung.
  

Christian


----------



## Kuni99 (8. Juli 2017)

Hallo,

die Blüte von gestern war heute dann ganz offen.

      

Ich denke es ist die gleiche Sorte wie bei Christian. Im Gewächshaus bekommt sie etwas andere Blüten, größer, mit weniger Blütenblättern und die Spitzen sind kräftiger rosa.

Viele Grüße,
Kai


----------



## chrisamb (9. Juli 2017)

Guten Morgen Kai,
Meinen __ Lotos habe ich bei Werner als _Nelumbo `Dreifarbige Hybride` _gekauft.
Hier mal Bilder von heute.
  
  

Christian


----------



## Biotopfan (13. Juli 2017)

Yeahhhh, Überraschung
  
Habe nach der Entdeckung gleichmal die Messtäbchen geholt
NItrat100
NItrit 0
GH 7
KH 6
Ph 6,4
VG Monika


----------



## Biotopfan (22. Juli 2017)

Yeahhh, die 2. Blüte kommt
Die erste ist aber noch nicht auf...sieht etwas schmächtig aus, doch etwas dünger nachlegen?
Habe für Aquarien KNO3 , Urea, Phosphat, NPK und Estimative Index.
Vielelicht würden paar Tröpfchen als Tagesdünger helfen?
Ok, Nitrat scheint ja genug zu sein..ich geb mal etwas Phosphat...
Hab den Eindruck, das die Moina dem __ Lotus gut tun.
Sie setzen halt die Nährstoffe aus dem Wasser wieder in Dünger um.

Bin begeistert, wie gut das doch in dem 20 Litereimer geht...
VG Monika


----------



## Veuryale (2. Aug. 2017)

Bei meinem __ Lotus sind leider noch immer keine Blüten zu sehen. Sollte ich ihn jetzt noch einmal düngen?


----------



## f.dittrich57 (2. Aug. 2017)

Hallo,
__ Lotos ....Freunde!

Habe mir auch eine Lotospflanze angeschafft und bin begeistert[emoji106]


----------



## Biotopfan (2. Aug. 2017)

Hei, Wunderschön

bei meinen hats am Wochenende die Blätter, die noch im Gewächshaus gewachsen waren verschmurgelt.
Es waren ja ergiebige Regenfälle letzte Woche, sehr feuchtes und ehr kühleres Wetter.
Dann Samstag und sonntag volle Breitseite Sonne...
Die neuen Blätter sehen sehr gut aus. Kuchentellergroß. 40cm hoch und fett 
Die Blüten gehen sicher auch bald auf...
Der __ Froschbiss im Pott wächst auch wie nix gutes...
Ich denkmal das Phosphat hat sein übriges getan...Überlege nochmal etwas nachzulegen...solange es warm ist.
VG Monika


----------



## Veuryale (2. Aug. 2017)

@f.dittrich57 Deine Blüte sieht ech wünderschon aus.
@Biotopfan Was für eine Lotussorte hast du überhaupt? Mein __ Lotus hat ungefähr 14 35-20cm hohe Stehlätter und wenn man bis auf den Boden misst 50-35cm. So langsam könnten sich mal die ersten Blüten zeigen. Ich hoffe, ich muss nicht bis zum nächsten Jahr warten.


----------



## Biotopfan (2. Aug. 2017)

Hei, mein __ Lotus hat den Namen "Langes Leben"
Und ist eine etwas kleinere Art.
Bin auch schon sehr gespannt, wenn die Blüten aufgehen.
VG Monika


----------



## Kuni99 (3. Aug. 2017)

Hallo,

also ich würde jetzt nicht mehr düngen. Wenn __ Lotos nicht blühen will, kann es am fehlenden Dünger liegen. Wahrscheinlicher liegt es jedoch an zu wenig Licht oder am falschen Substrat (zu stark faulend oder zu tonig). Dieser Sommer ist leider ungünstig, was die Sonnenstunden angeht. Wenn der Standort nicht wirklich vollsonnig ist, kann dann schon mal die Blüte ausbleiben.

Viele Grüße,
Kai


----------



## chrisamb (3. Aug. 2017)

Hallo,
Mein __ Lotos hat momentan die 3. Blüte offen. 
Das Bild ist nicht optimal, es regnet ja schließlich und wenn ich von der Arbeit komme schließt sich die Blüte schon wieder.
  

Christian


----------



## Biotopfan (3. Sep. 2017)

Juhu, meine 1. Lotusblüte hatte bis nach dem Urlaub gewartet mit Aufblühen
 
Sie war wunderschön und hat bei warmem, sonnigen Wetter auch erstaunlich lange gehalten.
 
Die 2. Blüte war fast doppelt so groß. Leider war es regnerisch und nachts ganzschön kühl, so das der Spaß schon nach 2 Tagen beendet war. Zu schnell um die Blüte noch zu knipsen. weil das wäre sie durchaus wert gewesen.
 
Der __ Lotus steht ans Gewächshaus gekuschelt, wo morgends schon sehr früh die Sonne hinscheint und auch abends noch etwas Wärme vom Gewächshaus abgestrahlt wird.
Rechts das Blatt, das sich so aufrollt, was ist das? Gedüngt habe ich nichtmehr und 2 große Blätter sehen jetzt nach paar Nächten um die 13° und Tagen um die 17° genauso aus? Kälte? Allgemeines Unwohlsein? Nässe? Oder Sonnenbrand nach paar trüben Tagen? Ich denke Sonnenbrannt..weil mit den Echis muß ich da auch aufpassen nach längerem Regenwetter, wenn die Sonne dann wieder knallt...es sind dann auch nicht alle Blätter betroffen, sondern nur der Neuzuwachs.
Insgesamt hat der Lotus jetzt riesige Lappen von etwa 30cm bekommen
Eine Blüte kommt hoffentlich noch. Sie ist schon da, muß aber noch ne ganze Weile wachsen. 
Hat ganzschön lange gedauert, bis die ersten 2 aufgingen.

Wie geht es jetzt weiter? Noch soll es nochmal warm werden bis Mitte des Monats.
Dann draußen einziehen lassen oder lieber doch die Saison im Gewächshaus verlängern?
Oder wird das Wachstum eh durch die kürzer werdenden Tage limitiert?
Die Eimergröße (20Liter) scheint zumindest für die Art sehr gut zu passen und ist für mich auchnoch gut zu händeln.

Der einheimische __ Froschbiss, von dem paar Pflänzchen mit dem Rhizom mitkamen, ist auch etwas übermotiviert und liegt in mehreren Lagen auf der Wasseroberfläche, hat aber leider nicht geblüht. Das Myrophylium Roraima hat sich auch prächtig gemacht und ich hoffe ich krieg es in dem Pott auch überwintert. Ach da war noch was...den Schwimmreis muß ich mal suchen. Von dem hatte ich mir mehr erhofft, der Froschbiss hat den überrannt.
Und wenn der Froschbiss beim Regenwasser nachfüllen untergeht, schwimmen einige 1cm große Vietnamesische Kardinalsfische und Moina darüber herrum...
Die werde ich wenns kalt wird rausfischen und ins Aquarium bringen...die haben sich gut gemacht und den Pott Mückenfrei gehalten.

Bin total begeistert und hoffe vielleicht mal noch eine schöne kleine Lotusart mit ganz anderer Blüte zu bekommen..

OT: Kai, was macht Deine Echi Cordiflorus? Gibts davon Bilder? Die sind diesjahr auch total übermotiviert. War ja auch tolles Wetter..viel Sonne, wenig Regen und nicht zu warm..ich fands total klasse...
Da werd ich die Tage auchmal Bilder machen und vorstellen...

VG Monika


----------



## Kuni99 (4. Sep. 2017)

Hallo Monika,

Dein __ Lotos ist doch sehr schön geworden. Warum manche Blätter so vertrocknen, weiß ich nicht genau, ich vermute aber zu viel Dünger, bzw. schlechte Verteilung des Düngers, so dass lokal zu hohe Konzentrationen im Substrat vorliegen. Ab dem 20. August geize ich neue Blütenknospen aus, denn diese würden es nicht mehr schaffen und sie vermindern unnötig die Knollenbildung. Wenn jetzt noch eine recht kleine Blütenknospe dran ist, dann besser die Pflanze ins Gewächshaus stellen, damit sie noch aufblüht. Im Oktober werden die Blätter gelb und der Lotos zieht ein. Der Eimer kann im Gewächshaus überwintern, bis -15 °C ist er dort sicher.

Tja, meine Echis wollen nicht so recht, aber das diskutieren wir an anderer Stelle.

Viele Grüße,
Kai


----------



## Biotopfan (4. Sep. 2017)

Ok, danke...
Naja, ich hatte ja nur einmal Phosphat nachgelegt...
Danach war alles gut...
Wie gesagt, war das jedesmal wenns paar Tage geregnet hat und dann die Sonne wieder draufbrazelte

Jo, ich muß die Echis noch knipsen (die sind echt klasse diesjahr  ), dann zieh ich mal den Echinodorusthread hoch.
VG Monika


----------



## Biotopfan (29. Nov. 2017)

Hallo, der __ Lotus hat endgültig eingezogen. an mehreren Stellen verharren neue Blätter mit der Spitze etwa 1cm über der Wasseroberfläche.
Frage mich gerade, ob der Topf schon ins Gewächshaus umziehen soll, oder ob ich ihn noch draußen lassen soll?
Wie haltet ihr das?
Wenn denn die Sonne rauskommt, wird es da drinnen ganzschön warm. Ob das grad so gut ist?
Ich muß ja Wasser ablassen damit ich den Eimer gut tragen kann...sollte ich das gleich als Wasserwechsel sehen, oder lieber das alte wieder einfüllen?

VG Monika


----------



## Kuni99 (29. Nov. 2017)

Hallo,

der __ Lotos kann ruhig schon ins Gewächshaus umziehen. Wenn die Sonne scheint, wird die Luft zwar warm, aber das reicht nicht aus, um das Wasser nennenswert zu erwärmen. Das abgelassene Wasser durch frisches ersetzen. Weit ausgetriebene Blattknospen werden den Winter meist nicht überstehen, aber das macht nichts.

Viele Grüße,
Kai


----------



## Biotopfan (29. Nov. 2017)

Danke...dann werd ich mal
VG Monika


----------



## Biotopfan (13. März 2018)

Hei, alles gut, der Pott ist nicht eingefroren.
Im Moment explodieren die Moina im Eimer, lecker Futter für meine Fische
Es wundert mich, das die sich bei doch so viel Dünger im Pott wohl fühlen, oder gerade erstrecht?
Die ersten Froschbissknöllchen schwimmen nach oben.
Das Myriophyllum romaira hat sich auch prächtig gehalten, keinerlei Ausfallserscheinungen 
Insgesamt macht der Eimer so einen guten, Nährstoffreichen Eindruck, das ich eigentlich garkeine Lust habe das Ding auf den Kopf zu stellen und frisch zu machen.
Aber dem __ Lotus zuliebe werd ich das dann doch irgendwann machen.
Oder bekomm ich das Rhizom auch vorsichtig raus, ohne ihn umzudrehen?
Dann würde ich halt andere Teichpflanzen reinsetzen. Echt schade ums laufende System
Jetzt soll es erst nochmal richtig kalt werden, mit -5 Grad Nachts..braucht kein Mensch.
Wie sieht es bei Euch aus?
VG Monika


----------



## Biotopfan (16. Apr. 2018)

Hei, hat schonmal jemand seinen __ Lotus im Pott vom Vorjahr gelassen?
Meiner treibt schon so schön aus und zählt bereits Stunden mit 20°
Die Moina vermehren sich da drin wie die Hölle..werden immer mit Grünem Wasser, das mit Trockenhefe und Plantamin, gedüngt wird, gefüttert...
NPK sollte genug entstehen..die Moina hinterlassene eine ziemliche Brühe wenn man es mit füttern übertreibt..wird aber auch permanent abgeschöpft, zum Fische füttern
Ich glaub ich riskiere es einfach mal...
VG Monika


----------



## Biotopfan (9. Mai 2018)

Soo, das erste Bild vom __ Lotus...
Finde er sieht besser aus, als letztes Jahr um die gleiche Zeit.
Die Blätter sind schön gleichmäßig durchgefärbt.
 
Wie sieht es bei Euch aus?

Bin gespannt, wann er blüht...bei dem schönen April und Mai
VG Monika


----------



## f.dittrich57 (10. Mai 2018)

Moin moin,
so sieht er bei mir aus,die Seerosen blühen schon seit 24 April[emoji1]


----------



## chrisamb (16. Juni 2018)

Hi,
bei mir ist es wohl in wenigen Tage soweit mit der ersten Blüte.
Ist wohl ein gutes __ Lotos-Jahr, meiner hat schon 7 Knospen 
  

Ein übriges Rhizom hab ich einfach mal in den Teich gepflanzt, in meinen Kiesboden und auch hier gibt es 2 Knospen, ich hoffe mal man erkennt sie 
  

Schönen Tag noch
Christian


----------



## Biotopfan (16. Juni 2018)

Oh wie schön...da muß ich ja auch gleich mal nachsehen
VG Monika


----------



## chrisamb (17. Juni 2018)

...und heute war es dann schon soweit.
Gleich 2 Blüten auf einmal 

      

Christian


----------



## Rosmary (23. Aug. 2018)

Bei uns blüht der __ Lotos auch, inzwischen blühen fast alle Sorten. Die Bienen und Hummeln sind fleißig am __ Fliegen!


----------



## Dinchi32 (27. Aug. 2018)

Danke für die Infos,dies hat mich auch interessiert


----------



## Biotopfan (12. Sep. 2018)

Hach...bei unserm Gärtner standen vor ein paar Wochen 5 Kübel mit weiß blühenden Minilotusen. Die Blüten waren noch nicht offen...das war mir zu riskant, wenn hätte ich sie nur wegen der weißen Blüte genommen (ich habe gerade ein Beet nur mit Weißblütigen Pflanzen angelegt..da wäre der dazu gekommen...auf dem Bild waren sie wunderschön  Für 45€ auch nicht grade so das was einem im Vorbeigehen in den Wagen hüpft :-(
Ein paar Tage später war ich wieder dort, in der Hoffnung, das die Blüten offen wären...Tja, Pfeifedeckel...keine mehr da, alle verkauft
Beim nächsten mal werd ich mir eine wegstellen lassen unter fadenscheiniger Begründung (nicht genug Geld dabei oder so) und täglich vorbeischauen...
VG Monika


----------



## Tottoabs (31. Jan. 2019)

Meine Lotussamen aus China sind gekeimt......Mal abwarten ob ich jetzt mal Pflanzen hin bekomme.


----------



## Ls650tine (2. Feb. 2019)

Hi Toto, ich habe auch Samen bestellt und  erhalten. Wie genau bringst Du sie zum Keimen? Und wie bringst Du dann die Keimlinge dann unter? 
Lg Tine - die dann total unsicher ist


----------



## Tottoabs (3. Feb. 2019)

Ls650tine schrieb:


> Hi Toto, ich habe auch Samen bestellt und erhalten. Wie genau bringst Du sie zum Keimen? Und wie bringst Du dann die Keimlinge dann unter?


Habe 10 Samen bekommen.
Davon habe ich mir erst mal 4 Stück vor genommen......eigendlich soll man die an der Seite wo das Loch ist anfeilen bis das Fleisch kommt......
Ich habe einen scharfen Seitenschneider genommen und an der "Lochseite" abgekniffen......
Die Samen sollen in temperiertes Wasser, für mich als Aquarianer eigendlich kein Problem. Einfach ins Aquarium..... das Problem ist nur, das meine Aquarienschnecken das letztemal die Samen ausgelutscht haben. 
Da ich sowieso Samen in einem Minigewächshaus anziehe und dieses auf einer Heizmatte steht ist da auch Temperatur drin. In das Minigewächshaus ist so eine Ferero Rosche Dose gewandert (ohne Deckel). https://www.zoobee-shop.de/shop/lebensmittel/suesswaren/pralinen/677851
Ich habe einige von den Dosen.....sehr praktisch, Schraubenregal etc. Ich mag das teure Zeug garnicht so gerne. Aber die Dosen sind gut. 
In die Dose ist als Bodengrund Aquarium Soil gewandert. Von den vier sind zwei gekeimt. Die Biester bekommen so Triebspitzen der Blätter. Wenn es denen nicht Feucht genug ist rollen die sich nicht aus und das war es dann.
Eine ist jetzt in ein Aquarium. Oben auf den Kies. Eine ist noch im Gewächshaus unter LED-Licht. Im Gewächshaus ist eine ziemlich hohe Luftfeuchtigkeit.....Hoffe die Triebspitze rolt jetzt das Blatt aus. 
Eine wird wieder mit Soil in eine hohe Dose kommen, wenn noch einer keimt. (Da habe ich dann leider keine Temperatur für). Sollte die Vierte noch kommen, dann wird diese in einem anderen Aquarium im Kies eingebuddelt....
6 weitere Versuche habe ich noch....die nächsten Samen werden ich erst ausprobieren, wenn es ein bissche auf Sommer geht und ich die mit Lehm in einem schwarzen Eimer in die Sonne stellen kann. 
.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (3. Feb. 2019)

Ls650tine schrieb:


> Hi Toto, ich habe auch Samen bestellt und  erhalten. Wie genau bringst Du sie zum Keimen? Und wie bringst Du dann die Keimlinge dann unter?
> Lg Tine - die dann total unsicher ist


Hi Tine,

guck mal im Lexikoneintrag unter __ Lotos amerikanischer - steht unter den Seerosen. Da hatte ich was zu den Keimbedingungen/weiteren Aufzucht geschrieben. Bilder sind von meinem letzten Anzuchtversuch 2008 hier auch noch auf der 2. Seite zu finden


----------



## Tottoabs (9. Feb. 2019)

Tottoabs schrieb:


> Sollte die Vierte noch kommen, dann wird diese in einem anderen Aquarium im Kies eingebuddelt....


Ist ein Fehler gewesen. In  einem Becken mit __ Schnecken ist der Treib komplett abgefressen worden.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (9. Feb. 2019)

Tottoabs schrieb:


> Ist ein Fehler gewesen. In  einem Becken mit __ Schnecken ist der Treib komplett abgefressen worden.



das hatten bei meinem ersten Versuch auch die Kaulquappen eines Grasfroschgeleges gemacht das zur "Algenbekämpfung" aus dem Teich mit ins 160l Becken kam (dafür hatte ich damals aber auch schon ende April haufenweise Minifrösche im Garten)

MfG Frank


----------



## Tottoabs (12. Feb. 2019)

Puh, wurde doch nicht abgefressen. Nur ausgebuddelt und zwischen die Pflanzen getrieben.....bildet jetzt den dritten Trieb.
Noch ist kein Blatt ausgerollt.....bei keinem Samen.....das ist noch mal immer eine Stufe der Entwicklung.

PS. Habe einen kleinen Koi im 450L bei 24, sollte die __ Wasserlinsen fressen welche zwischen den Oberflächenpflanzen nicht raus zu bekommen sind......  macht der auch sehr gut.

Kackt schicke grüne Würste.....da sieht man was so ein Minikoi schon für einen Dreck produziert.
War im November schon zu kalt den in den Teich zu setzten und habe den günstig bekommen.....war da so groß, wie die Schwertträger,
  .....hat sich in den paar Monaten wohl fast verdoppelt. Wenn der so weiter wächst bekomme ich bis zum Sommer (16°C Wassertemperatur) noch ein Problem. Dann baut der mein Becken um.
 

Bilder sind schon etwas älter. Mache die Tage mal ein paar neue.


----------



## Biotopfan (13. März 2019)

Na, wer legt schon los mit Umtopfen?
VG Monika


----------



## chrisamb (30. März 2019)

Hi,
also ich hab heute mal neu gepflanzt.
      
Ich denke die Ausbeute kann sich sehen lassen


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (30. März 2019)

bei mir sind gestern noch die 20 bei der Aussaat 2008 übriggebliebenen alten Samen ins Aquarium eingelegt worden


----------



## Tottoabs (31. März 2019)

Knoblauchkröte schrieb:


> 20 bei der Aussaat 2008 übriggebliebenen alten Samen ins Aquarium eingelegt worden


Ich hoffe die __ Schnecken kommen da nicht dran.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (31. März 2019)

Tottoabs schrieb:


> Ich hoffe die __ Schnecken kommen da nicht dran.


nee, die dümpeln zum keimen in ner Heimchenbox an der Oberfläche rum, allein schon damit die 5 L052 net dran können

die harten Samen selbst sollen ja ne Keimfähigkeit von mehreren hundert Jahren haben, aber wie lange sie wohl angefeilt keimfähig bleiben


----------



## Biotopfan (1. Apr. 2019)

Viel Glück, beim Keimen lassen...
Muss meinen "langes Leben" auch noch aus dem Winterschlaf holen...
Hoffe da lebt noch was 
VG Monika


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (3. Apr. 2019)

4 Tage nach "20 Jahre alte angefeilte Lotossamen in warmes Aquarium schmeißen" sind 75% gekeimt 3 sind verfault, 2 noch nicht ausgetrieben

morgen muß Mann dann mal Maulwurfshaufen ernten, in runde Töpfe füllen, die gekeimten Samen reinpikieren und das alte 160er Becken aus dem Keller holen und im Wohnzimmer aufstellen - raus können die Lütten ja noch net


----------



## Biotopfan (19. Apr. 2019)

Juhu...mein __ Lotus leeebt
VG Monika


----------



## f.dittrich57 (19. Apr. 2019)

Meine auch,aus 1 mach 4 und funktioniert [emoji28]


----------



## Biotopfan (24. Mai 2019)

Huhu...wie sieht es bei Euch aktuell aus?
Nur mal so als Vergleich...
Die neuesten Blätter haben jetzt ca. 7cm durchmesser und sind nichtmehr so zerknittert, sondern schön gleichmäßig und schön durchgefärbt..nix gelbe Blattadern...
Er ist jetzt das 3. Jahr im gleichen Pott...als er sich blicken lies, hab ich gleichmal 2 Substralkegel links und rechts reingesteckt..erst mit dem Finger gefühlt, das ich auch eine Lücke im Boden erwische...da leg ich die Tage die nächsten 2 nach und zwischendurch gibts Hakaphos, gut verdünnt..so das die  Moina nicht aus den Latschen kippen...
Sieht gut aus...

Außerdem krieg ich die nächsten Wochen ein Mitbringsel aus Asien
Einen Zwerglotus, der angeblich wirklich sehr klein ist...passt angeblich blühend in eine ReisschaleNaja...wenn ich mit den Substralstäbchen komme..ob er dann nicht doch einen Mörtelkübel braucht?
Man wird sehen..jetzt weiß ich ja, wie man Lotuse behandelt...
VG Monika


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (24. Mai 2019)

meinen Saat-Nelumben gehts gar net gut.

die ersten Schwimmblätter sind abgestorben, sämtliche neuen öffnen sich nach dem erreichen der Oberfläche aber nicht und zerfallen dann ebenfalls. Von unten kommen erkennbar nur noch bei 3-4 Sämlingen ein weiteres Blatt aus der Erde

wie siehts eigentlich bei deinen Sämlingen aus Thorsten?

MfG Frank


----------



## Biotopfan (24. Mai 2019)

Hm...ist der Pott zu frisch?
Gutes Thema..ich könnte schonmal einen herrichten...
Zusammenklatschen kann von Sauerstoffmangel kommen.
Evt. eine Rampensau als Sauerstoffspender mit rein.
__ Hornkraut oder Myriophyllium geht sehr gut
Wenn es die Lotuse geschafft haben, kann es wieder raus.
VG Monika


----------



## Tottoabs (25. Mai 2019)

Knoblauchkröte schrieb:


> meinen Saat-Nelumben gehts gar net gut.


dito


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (25. Mai 2019)

Hi Thorsten,

also hat wohl noch jemand ähnliche Probleme mit seiner Nelumbosaat

MfG Frank


----------



## Tottoabs (25. Mai 2019)

Ich werde die nächste im Sommer anfeilen. Das ganze in einem großen schwarzen Eimer in die Sonne.
Denke die Außentemperaturen haben meinen Sämling geplättet.


----------



## Biotopfan (16. Juni 2019)

Hei..hab letzte Woche auch Samen bekommen...
Habt ihr eine Ahnung, was schiefgelaufen ist?
Ich mach denen jetzt einen Pott in etwas kleiner als den 20 Liter Mörtelkübel, richte den aber genauso ein und mach erstmal nur einen Substralkegel untenrein.
Lass den einlaufen und mach die Winzlinge dann da rein steck sie mit Zaundraht fest.
Habt ihr noch einen Tip für mich?
VG Monika


----------



## Tottoabs (18. Juni 2019)

Schick, ich habe Sontag auch noch mal zwei Samen in einen schwarzen Eimer geworfen....


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (21. Juni 2019)

jetzt ist es für ne Nelumboaussaat hier in Mitteleuropa jedenfalls zu spät. Die Saat muß eigentlich schon im Mai emerse Blätter entwickeln um bis September/Oktober auch kräftige Rhizome zum überwintern ausgebildet zu haben

MfG Frank


----------



## Biotopfan (21. Juni 2019)

Tja..jetzt is es halt so...
Meine bilden gerade Wurzeln..das geht derart schnell
VG Monika


----------



## troll20 (21. Juni 2019)

Verbann sie ins Gewächshaus dann könnte das noch was werden.


----------



## Biotopfan (21. Juni 2019)

Jetzt kommen sie erstmal in eine 5 Literschale...das is eigentlich eine Hängeampel.
Osmocote, 3cm Lehm unten rein, 3cm Sand drauf...Bissi gemischt, aber als Abschluss ne Lage Sand damit es nicht so saut...
Zum Animpfen gleich mal ne Kanne voll Moina und Bodensatz aus dem Moinaeimer mit rein.
Dann mit kleine Drahtbügeln die Kerne leicht feststecken.
Mit dem Gerät kann ich es leichter im Haus weiter ziehen...
Dann sollen die erstmal bisschen wachsen..können sie auch am Festerbrett..wenn es klappt, kann ich das Gerät in einen 20 Litereimer mit Wasser stellen und nach und Nach das Wasser auffüllen.
Dann Gewächshaus oder halt Südfensterbrett...
Zur Gesellschaft, noch bisschen Myriophyllium und __ Froschbiss oder sowas mit rein. Hat sich bei meinem andern Bewährt...der gibt grad so richtig Gas...

Von meinen andern emersen Wasserpflanzen weiß ich, das Winter immer eine Durststrecke, wegen Sauerstoffmangel im Substrat ist. Das kann kräftig nach Schwefelwasserstoff stinken...das kann für die Pflanzen nicht gesund sein, und Fäulnis schleicht sich ein...
Deswegen immer noch Sauerstoffspender mit in den Kübel rein. Möglichst welche, die auch im Winter aktiv sind. zb. Spießmoos
VG Monika


----------



## Biotopfan (10. Aug. 2019)

Hei..wie siehts aus?
Blühen Eure Lotuse?
Meine (noch) nicht.
Die Babys sind sehr hellgelb..überlege gerade, mal etwas Eisendünger nachzulegen...wenn das nicht hilft, etwas Stickstoff?

Der große hat auch noch nicht geblüht...der kriegt jetzt etwas NPK aber nur sehr vorsichtig...
VG Monika


----------



## chrisamb (12. Aug. 2019)

Hi,
also bei mir blüht momentan auch keiner (mehr)...
Ich hab heuer aber schon ein paar Blüten bewundern dürfen.
      
Auch mein __ Lotos im Teich hat schon 2x geblüht 
  

Christian


----------



## Biotopfan (19. Sep. 2019)

Hei...der "Ewiges Leben" hat auch schon die Blätter gelb werden lassen...
Der Microlotus macht noch gut...
Meine wandern dann bald erstmal ins Gewächshaus, wo sie auch den Winter verbringen...
Das wird mit Kerzen soweit Frostfrei gehalten...die Eimer sind die letzten Jahre zumindest nie zugefroren..da muß schon ganzschön was kommen...
Bin sehr zufrieden mit den Sämlingen im 10 Litereimer im Vordergrund
 
Das größte Blatt hat jetzt 10cm erreicht...
Also von Mini ist nicht direkt die Rede...der kann noch mehr, ist ja noch ein Baby...
Stehblätter hat er noch nicht geschafft, obwohl die Stängel schon schön dick sind...
Aktuell wächst er noch recht eifrig, die Tage sind ja auch noch warm...
Heute Nacht hatte es allerdings nur noch 3°
Morgen nochmal, dann wird es wieder wärmer...
Schaun mer mal, was er noch abliefert..dann gehts ins Gewächshaus zum Überwintern...
Wie viele es geworden sind, weiß ich nicht..die sind warscheinlich im Lehm verbuddelt und das kann ich erst nächstes Jahr, beim neu einpflanzen im März erkennen...

Achja...da is so wenig Wasser drin, weil das so schneller warm wird.
Mehr Wasser dauert ewig...da is der Tag schon rum, bis der auf Temperatur kommt...

Der __ Lotus "langes Leben" im Hintergrund, hat dieses Jahr nicht geblüht und hat sich schon in die Winterruhe verabschiedet...
Obs am großen Eimer (Temperatur) oder an der Konkurrenz durch die Myrophyllium romaira liegt, kann ich nicht sagen...
Die Beipflanze hat sich aber bei mir bewährt, weil sie auch im Winter grün bleibt und hoffnungsvollerweise den Boden mit Sauerstoff versorgt, damit da nix mockt...
Muß ich beim Microlotus auch noch was mit reinsetzen...Ein winterhartes __ Moos wäre nicht schlecht...ach ich glaub, ich werf bisschen Fissidens mit rein und schau mal was passiert...
Wie ist der aktuelle Stand bei Euch?
VG Monika


----------



## Kuni99 (19. Sep. 2019)

Hallo,

ja, die Lotossaison ist jetzt leider wieder vorbei. Hier einige Highlights von diesem Jahr:

  
'A Fortune in Flowers' hat auf der Außenseite der Blütenblätter rosa Adern, innen sind sie aber weiß. Das ergibt einen schönen Effekt.

  
'Autumn in Moling' ist wohl die zur Zeit schönste gelbe Sorte.

  
'Little Red Missing' ist eine ganz kleine Sorte, die keine Stehblätter bekommt.

  
'Mangkala Pathum' blüht auch als sehr kleine Pflanze schon und kann als Schalenlotos gehalten werden.

    
'Moon Song' hat sternförmige Blüten, die am ersten Tag nur halb geöffnet sind und dadurch besonders hübsch aussehen.

  
'Prospect' ist ein Massenblüher, der fast die gesamte Saison durchhält.

  
'Pure and Clean' bekommt sehr viele Blüten, neun waren es in einem 20 l Eimer.

  
'Titan' ist immer noch eine der schönsten fast roten Sorten.

Viele Grüße,
Kai


----------



## Biotopfan (20. Sep. 2019)

Hei, wunderschöne Lotuspflanzen Kuni, das macht Appetitt auf mehr
VG Monika


----------



## Biotopfan (9. Nov. 2019)

Huhu...den Lotusen geht es gut..auch den neuen Sämlingen...
Beide Pötte haben eingezogen und stehen jetzt nebeneinander im Gewächshaus.

Aaaber...Ich hab letzte Woche mit jemand Medakapflanzen und Zubehör getauscht..und was lag im Tauschpäckchen...10 Lotussamen
Ich weiß auch nicht wie alt die schon sind. Ich werde fragen, aber ich denkmal, das wird die Versenderin auch nicht wissen...
Die Frage ist jetzt, wie krieg ich die heil bis nächsten Frühling gelagert?
Jetzt aussähen macht ja keinen Sinn...
Kühlschrank oder kühler Keller?

Problemchen ist, die Samen sind schon angeschliffen
Echt schade drum...
Weiß jemand, wie lange die normal lagerfähig sind?
VG Monika


----------



## Tottoabs (9. Nov. 2019)

Biotopfan schrieb:


> Ich weiß auch nicht wie alt die schon sind. Ich werde fragen, aber ich denkmal, das wird die Versenderin auch nicht wissen...
> Die Frage ist jetzt, wie krieg ich die heil bis nächsten Frühling gelagert?


Packe die einfach irgendwo in den Schrank.
Da wurden schon Lotussamen aus Grabbeilagen in China zum Keimen gebracht.
Aus altem Grabschmuck wurden Samen raus gepuhlt und die haben gekeimt.
Also da muss man sich echt nicht groß einen Kopf machen.
https://www.spiegel.de/wissenschaft...ogen-erwecken-uralte-lotussamen-a-184707.html

Wenn die angeschliffen sind wird es entweder funktionieren oder nicht.

Aber was sind Medakapflanzen?


----------



## Biotopfan (9. Nov. 2019)

Huhu...was __ Medaka sind, weißt Du?
Medakapflanzen sind welche, die man so in oder neben die Pötte pflanzen kann, das die Medaka ihre Eier nicht drin verstecken können. Die sollen sie in einen Laichmopp legen. Nächstes Jahr möchte ich zb. einen 90 Literpott aufstellen, darein einen 65Literpott, und hintenrum und an der Seite Pflanzen reinsetzen, wie einen Filtergraben, so das es auch nett aussieht. Mit einer Solarpumpe das Wasser in den Fischteil reinpumpen. So der Plan...

Aber danke für den Trost, den Link...und die Aufmunterung...dann leg ich die Samen zu meinen Tomatensamen, damit ich sie dann nicht vergesse...drückt mir die Daumen...
VG Monika


----------



## Tottoabs (24. Dez. 2019)

Mein Lotuseimer mit den eingezogenen Sämlingen sieht nicht gut aus. ...... Geht in Richtung Jauche. Glaube auch nicht das da noch vielle Wasserassen drinne Leben.
Ich werde es mal abwarten ob da im nächsten Jahr noch was kommt.


----------



## Biotopfan (24. Dez. 2019)

Hei, mach halt mal Wasserwechsel und setz paar Wasserflöhe mit ein.
Bei mir hat sich in der Überwinterung von Wasserpflanzen allgemein bewährt, eine Rampensau mit einzusetzen, die auch im Winter Sauerstoff spendet.
zb. Myriophyllium. Das wächst bei mir im Gewächshaus den ganzen Winter weiter und pflegt mir die Lotuspötte...Nur nächstes Jahr muß ich echt mal neu einsetzen, weil der __ Lotus verdrängt wird..Boden is eh fällig...
Bei meinen Lotussämlingen hab ich Cardimine Lyrata mit rein, die wächst auch noch.
Spießmoos ist auch sehr gut, das würde sogar unter Eis weiter Sauerstoff spenden...
Außerdem könnte man Wasserstoffperoxyd, wie in Aquaponics mit einsetzen...

Wenn ich nicht auf ausreichend Sauerstoff achte, kommt es zu Schwefelwasserstoff, der die Pflanzen umbringt.
VG Monika


----------



## Tottoabs (24. Dez. 2019)

Alle in Kaltwasser ?  Noch was was ich mal probieren könnte.
Suchtest du nicht noch irgend was Grasartiges..


----------



## Biotopfan (25. Dez. 2019)

Hei..frohe Weihnachten...
Ja, Nadelsimse hab ich in dem einen Kübel, wo im Frühling die __ medaka und die __ Zwergseerose reinkamen...wächst da drin schon das 2. Jahr super und überwintert auch perfekt in der Garage am Fenster, Wasser halb abgelassen...
Die belüftet ja auch Sand und Lehm durch ihre Wurzeltätigkeit
Und im März wandert das Ding wieder raus und wird wieder aufgefüllt...
VG Monika


----------



## Tottoabs (27. Dez. 2019)

*Nelumbo lutea*
Ist die Amerikanische Lotuspflanze jetzt Winterhart oder nicht ?


----------



## Kuni99 (27. Dez. 2019)

Hallo,

gut ausgereifte Knollen von Nelumbo sind frosthart bis ca. -10°C bedingt durch den hohen Zuckergehalt des Speichergewebes. Dabei ist es unerheblich, ob es sich um N. lutea, N. nucifera oder eine Sorte handelt. Die Knollen können im Eis einfrieren, es darf aber am Boden des Pflanzgefäßes nicht kälter werden als -10°C, sonst frieren sie durch und sind tot. In einem ungeschützten Kübel, der auf dem Boden steht, sind sie bis -13°C sicher. Umwickelt man den Kübel mit Luftpolsterfolie oder ist er eingegraben, darf es auch -15°C kalt werden. Wo längere Frostperioden um -20°C drohen, sollte der Kübel in eine __ Laube oder Garage gebracht werden, wo die Temperatur nicht unter -10°C fällt.

Viele Grüße,
Kai


----------



## Kuni99 (4. Juni 2020)

Hallo,

es geht wieder los mit __ Lotos. Den Anfang macht 'Spark', eine Miniatursorte.

    

Der 20l-Eimer ist schon fast zu groß, die Stehblätter werden nicht größer als die, die er jetzt schon hat. Ich habe noch mehr Minisorten. Weil sie nicht viel Platz brauchen, kann man viele davon haben .

Viele Grüße,
Kai


----------



## Michaohneel (31. Mai 2021)

Hallo zusammen, das hier ist mein erster Beitrag in diesem Forum. Dieses Thema hier - finde ich-  ist im deutschsprachigen Raum die umfangreichste Informationsquelle. Vielen Dank allen, die es zusammengetragen haben.

Ich habe zum ersten Mal dieses Jahr mit __ Lotos angefangen, überhaupt zum ersten Mal mit Wasserpflanzen zu tun. Wie so vile möchte ich es erstmal mit Zucht aus Samen probiren, denn ich bin geizig  Angefangen Mitte März im Auquarium in einer Plasikschüssel mit Maulwürfhügel auf der Süd-Fensterbank wächst das ganze nun im Speißkübel. (Ja, ich habe es tatsächlich umgetopft wie eine Tomate, es war ein fester durchwurzelter Ballen, nix knackt, das Zeug ist zäh wie Leder. Scheinbar sind nur die Rhyzome leicht durchknackend...) Nun wächst er im 65L Speißkübel, welcher in einer Art großem Frühbeet steht noch mit Heizstab auf 21°C, tagsüber wie die Sonne so will mehr. Die Bläter sind viele, aber eher kleine noch, keine Stehblätter, 2/3 der Oberfläche ist bedeckt. Habe vor, ein wenig Eisenchalat beizugeben, 5 Kegel sind schon drin.

1. Frage. Alle Blätter fangen immer violett/auberginefarben an. Richtig knallig ohne grünschimmer und werden erst nach einer Woche ca. grün. Allerding nie dunkelgrün/bläulich grün, sondern bleiben blass hellgrün. Habe vor, ein wenig Eisenchalat beizugeben. Würdet ihr das auch so empfehlen?

2. Frage: Die älteren Blätter fangen nun an an zu vergilben/grau zu werden. Ich habe gelesen, dass alte Blätter immer entfernt werden sollen, wegen Gammelgefahr, und zwar über der Wasseroberfläche. Nun... wie soll das gehen bei Schwimmblättern? Entfernt ihr gammelige Schwimmblätter auch und wenn ja, wie/wann?

Falls gewünscht könnte ich noch Bilder nachliefern.

Danke im Voraus, hoffe das Thema lebt noch. Ist ja zumindest nicht gesperrt oder so...
Gruß, Micha


----------



## Michaohneel (31. Mai 2021)

Bild von gestern 30.05.


----------



## bernhardh (31. Mai 2021)

Sehen doch ganz gut aus. Es fehlt halt Dünger. Idealerweise verwendest du Osmocote Düngekegel. 
Eisendünger ist eigentlich nie notwendig, schadet aber auch nicht. Wenn es zu gelben Blättern kommt, obwohl man gedüngt hat, ist eher das Substrat schuld.
Viel Erfolg! 
ps: etwas mehr Wärme als 21C° wäre von Vorteil. Aber aufpassen im Sommer, wenn die Sonne an den schwarzen Topf knallt. Es wäre nicht der erste __ Lotos, der gekocht wird.


----------



## Michaohneel (31. Mai 2021)

Danke für die Antwort.

Es sind schon Osmocote Düngerkegel drin, 5 Stück seit Einpflanzen in den Kübel Mitte Mai. Hier habe ich mal gelesen, dass man erst bei Stehblättern düngen sollte, andere im asiatischen Raum pflanzen das in Kuhdunggemisch - Wenn das mal nicht ein Widerspruch ist...

Tagsüber hat das Wasser mehr als 21°C, wenn die Sonne knallt,  mit offenem Deckel des Frühbetes um oder knapp unter 30°C. Abends schließe ich den Deckel wieder. Die blassgrüne Farbe war auch schon im Aquarium so, auch die deutliche Violettfärbung bei neuen Blättern. Sogar da war schon ein Osmocotekegel drin. Diesen blaugrünen Schimmer, welchen man oft sieht auf Bildern hatte ich noch nie gesehen bei meinen.

Die Erde besteht aus Maulwurfhügel. Sie ist tonig klebrig mit groben Sandanteil, relativ rot gefärbt, aus einem Tal ohne Kalksteinhänge, aber viel Bundsandstein (gibts nicht viele hier) wurden vor aufschaufeln PH-geprüft, da ich gelesen habe, dass kein Kalk drin sein soll. Fast alle schönen fetten dunklen Lehme hier liegen in Muschelkalktälern herum, weshalb ich die gemieden habe. Die Erde hatte einen PH von um 5-6, also vermutlich nicht sehr Kalkhalting. Wasser im Haus war Leitungswasser, draußen nun Regenwasser. Die Blattfarbe ist die ganze Zeit gleich. Es wächst auch kräftig, nur eben ists nie so schön pastel-giftgrün wie man __ Lotos eben so kennt.
 
So sah es im Aquarium Ende April aus, also eigentlich gleich.

Kurze Ergänzung: An der Stelle, wo ich Maulwurfhügel geerntet habe, wächst schönes fettes dunkelgrünes Gras, denke also auch nicht, dass die Erde von sich aus zu wenig Nährstoffe mitbringt.


----------



## bernhardh (31. Mai 2021)

Na dann lass mal wachsen, entspann dich und warte ab.


----------



## Michaohneel (31. Mai 2021)

Alles klar, dann verändere ich erstmal nichts. Ich dachte nur, dass, wenn die grasgrüne Farbe fehlt zu wenig Photosynthese und somit zu wenig Wachstum passiert, dass er vorm Winter kräftig genug wird...

Und... was ist nun mit dem Entfernen von welken/grauen Schwimmblättern? Abmachen, oder nicht? Falls ja wie, ohne dass Wasser in den Stiel läuft und ich die Pflanze umbringe?

Grüße und Danke für die  bisherigen Tipps.


----------



## Kuni99 (31. Mai 2021)

Hallo,

auch ich würde erstmal alles so lassen. Welke Blätter können einfach abgeschnitten werden. Nur wenn man alle Blätter gleichzeitig unter Wasser abschneidet, z.B. vor dem Überwintern, besteht die Gefahr des 'Absaufens'.

__ Lotos aus Samen zu ziehen ist immer ein Überraschungsei. Wenn mehrere Samen in dem Kübel sind, wird die stärkste Pflanze gewinnen. Dann sind wir mal gespannt, wie die Blüten aussehen werden.

Viele Grüße,
Kai


----------



## Michaohneel (31. Mai 2021)

Hallo Kai,
Danke, alles klar.

Ja, das sind zwei Pflanzen in diesen Kübel. Ich habe mit 10 Samen begonnen, die 8 Verluste waren misteriös und passierten direkt nach ein paar Tagen: Direkt beim Keimen 4 Tage nach dem Wässern schoben die Keime irgendwie schneller nach, als die Keinblätter sich aus dem Samen lösen konnten. Es schwommen 8 Keime an der Oberfläche, unten die Samenkörner ohne Keim. Ein Bogen kam heraus, nach außen hing die Stelle, an der der Keim mal am Samen war, die Blattspitzen noch drin. Dann klappten die Samen auf und stießen den Keim aus  Auch die beiden übriggebliebenen, begannen ihr Leben per Selbstverstümmelung es rissen allerdings nur die Blatter ab und der Blattlose Keim blieb am Samen. Erst das jeweils 3. und 4. Blatt, welches nicht schon zusammengefaltet im Keim existierte entwickelte sich dann. Ich hatte mich auf Verluste nach Einsetzen im Schlamm eingestellt, weil man davon immer wieder liest. Vom "Sichselbstinzweiteilereißen" hatte ich nirgendswo was lesen können...

So denn, man wird sehen, ob es jemals zur Blüte kommt. Es ist ja fast schon unrealistisch, dass das Überwintern klappt, aber die Hoffung stirbt zuletzt. Wenn nicht brauche ich dann nächstes Jahr doch ein Rhizom. Z.B. die scheinbar Idiotensichere Agathe  Hatte ich dieses Jahr aber nirgends gefunden in den beiden bekannten Shops.

Gruß, Micha


----------



## bernhardh (1. Juni 2021)

Mein letzter aus Samen gezogener __ Lotos ist der einzige den ich habe. Aber der blühte schon im ersten Jahr. 
Die Überwinterung eines Lotos ist das einfachste was es gibt: Frostfrei, nicht warm.
Meinen Kübel versenkte ich im Teich, mittlerweile wächst er in einem halb abgeschnittenen IBC Container auf einer EUR Palette. Dieser steht ganzjährig immer an der selben Stelle im Folientunnel, wo ich alle meine Pools für die tropischen Seerosen habe. Im Winter gibts natürlich keine Heizung.


----------



## Michaohneel (1. Juni 2021)

Das macht ja ein wenig Mut. Nach Durchstöbern des Netzes hatte ich folgenden Eindruck gewonnen:
1. Es keimt, alle begeistert, alles easy 100% Begeisterte
2. Einplanzen in Erde, Energie aus Keim aufgebraucht, es fault, erste Aussteiger, 50% frustriert
3. Versuch des Überwinterns (der gesähten Pflanze), Forum tot, keiner mehr da, selbst Profis geben auf.
4. Rhizom kaufen, ab da alles Problemlos, auch überwintern..

Blüten sind ja toll.. aber ich wäre schon sehr glücklich, wenn es bis und über dem Winter hinaus wachsen würde und vielleicht Stehblätter kommen. Auf Blüten stele ich mich, wenn überhaupt, nächstes Jahr ein.
Bei mir muss er in eine Garage, evtl mit kleiner schwacher Auariumheizung und extrernem Regler. Mir sind keine Aquariumheizungen bekannt, welche sich auf 5°C oder ähnliche Wertel einstellen lassen. Zitrusfrüchte __ Olive und anderes ist dieses Jahr in dieser Garage erfroren, trotz zusätzlichem Schutz. Es war halt Schweinekalt und bei Tagelang -20°C und keiner Sonne wäre da auch ein __ Lotos-Speißkübel 100% durchgefroren.


----------



## Kuni99 (1. Juni 2021)

Hallo,

wenn man die Samen am stumpfen Ende anfeilt, dann passiert es normalerweise nicht, dass die ersten Blätter beim Austreiben abreißen. Die Sämlinge sind empfindlich gegen diverse Keime im Boden und Wasser, deshalb muss man besonders auf Sauberkeit achten, um Ausfälle zu vermeiden. Frostgrade bis -10 °C überstehen Lotosblumen problemlos, erst wenn die Knollen durchfrieren, sterben sie ab.

Die 'Agate' hat nur Gianluca Bonomo in Italien - oder ich.

Viele Grüße,
Kai


----------



## Michaohneel (1. Juni 2021)

Ich hatte die Stelle mit Grübchen am Schleifbock entfernt. Wasser jeden Tag getauscht, immer lauwarm, kein Essig, Peroxid oder sowas, am Fensterbrett platziert. Dann am 2. Tag die aufgequollene weiche schwarze Hülle abgezogen, die fiel fast von selbst ab. Die noch geschlossenen weißen Samen öffneten sich dann an Tag 4 und der Bogen kam. Selbstmord am Morgen von Tag 5. Wie auch immer... für mehr als 2 Hätte ich eh keinen Platz gehabt.

Oh.. ich dachte Agathe ist eine weit verbreitete Sorte, da man immer wieder Bilder findet. Schön ist sie jedenfalls und blüht scheinbar sehr früh, richtig?


----------



## Kuni99 (1. Juni 2021)

Hallo,

seltsam, wenn man die Schale nach dem Quellen entfernt, sollte das nicht passieren. Die beiden Keimblätter werden an der Spitze noch von einer dunklen Haut zusammengehalten, offenbar ist diese nicht richtig durchgerissen und die Blattspitzen der Primärblätter haben sich darin verhakt.

Ja, Agate fängt früh an zu blühen und hat eine lange Blühperiode. Die früheste Blüte bisher bei mir hat Spark, die ich letztes Jahr hier vorgestellt habe. Den 3. Juni wird sie dieses Jahr nicht schaffen aber so um den 15. wird sie blühen.

Viele Grüße,
Kai


----------



## Michaohneel (2. Juni 2021)

kleiner Rückblick
    
Die beiden rechts oben haben überlebt, da sind die Blätter schon ab gewesen, das was man sieht sind Stielspitzen mit Bruckstelle an der Spitze.
Bei den unteren waren dann kurz drauf auch die Keime "ausgestoßen" worden, als hätte sie einer mit der Pinzette herausgezerrt.

Ich lasse, wenn keine Zwischenfälle passieren einfach alles weiterwachsen bis zum Herbst und ändere nichts wesentliches, wie geraten. Danke für eure Kommentare.


----------



## Michaohneel (10. Juni 2021)

Ich muss gerade mal kurz zwei Bilder zeigen, denn ich finde es erstaunlich...
Auch wenn mir abgeraten wurde, so habe ich doch am 07.06.(erstes Bild) 25 Milligramm Fetrilon abgewogen, in einem Glas aufgelöst und einfach ins Wasser geschüttet. Der Eisengehalt vom Kübel sollte sofern ich richtig gerechnet haben  um ca. 0,05 Milligramm/Liter erhöht worden sein. Düngergabe oder sonst eine Änderung erfolgte nicht. Seht euch den Unterschied nach drei Tagen an (zweites Bild). Ich denke es war eine gute Aktion... Zum ersten Mal seit Aussaat kräftig grüne Blätter.


----------



## Michaohneel (26. Juni 2021)

Mittlerweile erscheint es mir nicht mehr so hoffnungslos, __ Lotos aus Samen zu ziehen, wie so oft gelesen und ich bin froh es erstmal mit der Geizvariante probiert zu haben. Selbst wenn niemals Blüten kämen, ich bin allein schon von der schlichten exotischen Schönheit der Blätter ganz angetan. Jeder sollte den Mut haben und es probieren, sofern es nicht eine ganz bestimmte Sorte sein soll.  Vor einer Woche, als es wieder etwas hellgelb wurde kamen übrigens nochmal 25mg Fetrilon rein. Das gezimmerte "Frühbeet" wird wohl demnächst zu klein. Schade, denn es ist sehr praktisch. Kühle Nächte, Deckel zu, Sonne Deckel auf, Gewitterwetter halbauf als Dach...


----------



## Hakaleun (5. Juli 2021)

Guten Tag, ich benutze nur selten Foren also sorry falls ich falsch bin. 
Ich habe keinen Teich aber einen Mörtelkübel wo ich __ Lotus gepflanzt habe. Es waren Samen des indischen __ Lotos und ich fand das es nicht schlecht lief. Doch mittlerweile fällt mir auf das die blätter irgendwie beschädigt wirken und die Stängel gelb werden. Ich dünge mit aquarium wurzeldünger von Anione. Insgesamt dürften da so 6-8 drinnen sein. Zu Anfang habe ich regenwasser verwendet und die zweite Hälfte nach und nach mit meinem Aquarium Wasser aufgefüllt. Also die Samen bekam ich glaube ich Ende Mai.
Ich hoffe jemand kann mir helfen


----------



## Kuni99 (5. Juli 2021)

Hallo und herzlich willkommen!

Die Schäden an den Blättern kommen vermutlich von bestimmten Zuckmückenlarven, die die Blätter von unten her annagen. Ich habe das Problem auch bei meinen Aussaaten und entferne die Larven von Hand.  Sie sind sehr klein, kaum zu sehen und hüllen sich in eine Gallerte. Das Problem verschwindet nach kurzer Zeit von selbst, vermutlich werden die Tierchen von Libellenlarven gefressen.

Wenn die Blätter zusätzlich gelb werden und abfaulen, dann ist das Substrat zu faulig geworden. Im Nachhinein kann man daran nichts mehr ändern. Lotossämlinge sind sehr empfindlich. Ich verwende ein Sand-Lehm-Gemisch 3:1 und dämpfe es zusätzlich. Zum Ansetzen der Aussaat nehme ich Quell- oder Leitungswasser, Regenwasser enthält zu viele Keime, die dann in das Substrat gelangen würden. Zum Nachfüllen kann man dagegen ruhig Regenwasser verwenden, die enthaltenen Keime gelangen dann erstmal nicht in das Substrat.

Auf dem Foto ist zu sehen, dass neue Blätter gebildet werden, es besteht also noch Hoffnung. Gegen das Gelbwerden der Blätter hilft Eisendünger.

Viele Grüße,
Kai


----------



## Hakaleun (5. Juli 2021)

Ja ich habe leider Teicherde verwendet. Ich werde nun einen eisendünger kaufen und beim Wasser habe ich das Problem das unser Haus keine Entkalkungsanlage eingebaut hat und unser Wasser extrem kalkhaltig ist. Ich danke für die Hilfe und hoffe das beste Sonst werde ich es wieder probieren mit besseren Bedingungen;D


----------



## Michaohneel (6. Juli 2021)

Hakaleun,
ich finde, dass die Blätter gar nicht gelb und übermäßig beschädigt aussehen. Kommt mir aber zumindest, nachdem, was ich mir angelesen hatte ziemlich spät im Jahr vor um damit zu beginnen. Meine sahen ca Mitte April so aus. Das heißt von einem Zustand wie bei dir, bis die Stehblätter kamen (Bild oben) vergingen ca. 2,5 Monate. Dann wäre das bei dir ja schon Mitte Septemper wo es schon so langsam Rückwärts wachsen wird. Ich wünsche viel Erfolg!


----------



## Kuni99 (13. Juli 2021)

Hallo,

mein erster Mikrolotos blüht.

  

Viele Grüße,
Kai


----------



## Michaohneel (18. Juli 2021)

Hi Kai,
das sieht skurril aus... und eine tolle Blüte. Wäre echt interessant, wenn du ihn um"topfst" mal zu sehen, wie die Rhyzome sich da formen, bzw. wie man überhaupt eines hereinsetzt, da die ja gleichlang bis größer als die Tasse sind, oder? Biegen geht ja nicht... und scharfkantig 90° ums Eck werden sie auch nicht wachsen...


----------



## ToKo78 (19. Juli 2021)

Hallo Kai! Das würde mich auch interessieren, hast Du ein Rhizom eingesetzt oder den __ Lotus aus einen Samen direkt in der Tasse gezogen?


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (19. Juli 2021)

ich dachte bisher ja immer Nelumbo braucht stehendes Wasser.

ein Besuch im in der Bambuserie von Anduze in Südfrankreich (dort gibts den größten Bambuswald Europas) belehrte mich eines besseren. Dort wuchsen die Nelumbo fast alle in einen Bach mit ziemlicher Strömung bzw. in von Bachwasser durchströmten Becken

MfG Frank


----------



## Kuni99 (19. Juli 2021)

Hallo,

die Lotossorte in der Tasse heißt 'Cong Ke', gekauft habe ich ihn bei Bergen Water Gardens. Das Stück das geliefert wurde, war etwa 6 cm lang, davon konnte ich ein etwa 3 cm langes Stück abschneiden, was ich dann in die Tasse gepflanzt habe. Das ist eine Jumbotasse, in die geht ein halber Liter Substrat rein. Die Tasse steht in einem größeren Gefäß und ist etwa 1 cm mit Wasser bedeckt, damit die Tag-Nacht-Temperaturschwankungen nicht zu groß sind, außerdem müsste man sonst ständig Wasser nachfüllen. Ich habe noch zwei andere Sorten in je einer solchen Tasse, 'Spark' und 'Agate'. Während 'Spark' auch schon eine Blütenknospe hat und sogar ein Stehblatt, kommt 'Agate' erst so langsam in die Pötte. Das ist halt die Schwierigkeit bei diesem Spielchen: So kleine Stücke treiben nicht so schnell und zuverlässig aus wie größere. Und natürlich muss man die gleiche Sorte auch noch in einem größeren Gefäß haben, das Verlustrisiko wäre sonst zu groß.

Viele Grüße,
Kai


----------



## ToKo78 (3. Aug. 2021)

Danke, Kai! ich probiere das nächstes Jahr trotzdem mal aus.

Noch mal eine andere Frage. Wie lange dauert es bei Euch, von dem Zeitpunkt, an dem die Knospe durch die Wasseroberfläche kommt, bis sie sich voll geöffnet hat?


----------



## Kuni99 (3. Aug. 2021)

Hallo,

abhängig von Sorte und Temperatur dauert es drei bis fünf Wochen bis sich eine Blütenknospe öffnet. Hier noch ein Bild von 'Spark' in einer Tasse.

 

Viele Grüße,
Kai


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (4. Aug. 2021)

ich hoffe mein "goldener __ Lotus" blüht nächstes Jahr auch mal so wie die hier  

MfG Frank


----------



## Tottoabs (18. Juli 2022)

Knoblauchkröte schrieb:


> ich hoffe mein "goldener Lotus" blüht nächstes Jahr auch mal so wie die hier


Habe ich davon nicht dieses Jahr ein Bild gesehen ?


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (18. Juli 2022)

Hi Thorsten,

da beide Musella dieses Jahr blühen, ja. 
Die eine hatte ja schon anfang Februar im Kübelpflanzenkeller mit dem blühen angefangen und ist nun nach 6 Monaten immer noch am blühen  und scheint gar net aufhören zu wollen . Leider haben beide durch die massigen Seitenaustriebe nun auch wieder sehr Laub  sodas man seinen Kopf von oben reinstecken muß um die Blütenbköpfe gut zu sehen.

MfG Frank


----------



## Tottoabs (1. Aug. 2022)

Kuni99 schrieb:


> Ich habe noch mehr Minisorten. Weil sie nicht viel Platz brauchen, kann man viele davon haben .


Wenn du von der Spark mal ein Stück über hast dann melde dich.
Ich habe mal wieder einen aus Samen gezogen....bis jetzt macht der sich gut. 
Hat jetzt wohl das 5te Blatt.


----------



## Michaohneel (5. Aug. 2022)

Hier ists aber still... Entweder __ Lotos ist aus der Mode, oder so alltaglich geworden, dass keiner mehr Infos sucht.
Mein Sämling aus 2021 schien erst gut über den Winter gekommen zu sein, ein paar dünne Rhizome die man über der Erde sehen konnte waren knackig und hellgrün Mitte April, dann kam der Kübel raus ins Minigewächshaus. Nichts passierte, nichts trieb aus bis Mitte Mai. Dann änderte sich etwas: Alles blubberte und roch nach faulen Eiern, das was man sehen könnte wurde erst lila, dann braun und matschig  Ich lies es aus Zeitmangel weiter blubbern und faulen, es schäumte und Algen kamen. War also natürlich abgeschrieben. Anfang Juni dann etwas erstanliches, ein briefmarkengroßes Schwimmblatt. dann mal frischen Leitungswasser hereingegeben. Das blieb bis Ende Juni so, rätselhaft. Dann jedenfalls fing es auf einmal an, dass das Wasser klar wurde/blieb und es wuchs wieder, SEHR seltsam. Und ab Anfang Juli dann auch sogar noch sehr sehr schnell und kräftig. Für ne Blüte hat sich wohl alles zu spät entschieden doch nicht zu sterben, aber immerhin, es lebt und bekommt immer größere Blätter. Hm...


----------



## Michaohneel (8. Sep. 2022)

Es ist tatsächlich passiert. 1,5 Jahre Geduld seit Sameneinweichen nicht umsonst 

Falls in diesen Thread außer mir noch jemend ist, hätte ich ne kurze Frage: Besteht noch Chance, dass die Samen bis zur Winterruhe ausreifen, dann würde ich den Blütenstand dranlassen. Wenn das aussichtslos ist, kommt er-wie eigentlich überall empfohlen- ab. Eine weitere recht große Knospe ist noch dran.... ist ca 1,5 bis 2 Wochen hinter dieser unten zu sehenden hinterher.

Grüße, Micha


----------



## Tottoabs (8. Sep. 2022)

Michaohneel schrieb:


> Besteht noch Chance, dass die Samen bis zur Winterruhe ausreifen, dann würde ich den Blütenstand dranlassen.


Ich würde es probieren, wobei bei einer Blüte wird das wohl nix mit bestäuben


----------



## Michaohneel (9. Sep. 2022)

Ist __ Lotos nun selbstbestäubbar oder nicht? Im Internet findet man Infos, dass die weiblichen Organe den männlichen zeitlich voraus sind. Das heißt ja, dass ich bei 1er Blüte es gar nicht erst versuchen brauche.

Kann man erkennen, wenn die Früchte bestäubt sind, bzw. was passiert mit nicht bestäubten? Bei vielen Pflanzen wird ja dann gar nicht erst etwas ausgebildet.

Biologen hier?


----------



## Kuni99 (10. Sep. 2022)

Hallo Micha,

ein schöner __ Lotos ist aus den Samen geworden! Lotos ist nicht selbststeril, Selbstbestäubung also prinzipiell möglich. Am zweiten Tag der Blüte sind die Narben noch fertil und die Staubbeutel bereits offen. Nur: Manche Sorten bilden leicht Samen, andere nicht. Warum das so ist, ist mir nicht bekannt. Wenn die Nüsschen bestäubt wurden, werden sie recht dick, etwa wie eine Haselnuss. Bei Reife schrumpfen sie wieder etwas, bleiben aber rund. Solche die Dellen haben, sind sicher taub. Mit der Reife könnte es jetzt zeitlich knapp werden, aber versuchen kann man es.

Viele Grüße,
Kai


----------



## Tottoabs (11. Sep. 2022)

Kuni99 schrieb:


> Selbstbestäubung also prinzipiell möglich. Am zweiten Tag der Blüte sind die Narben noch fertil und die Staubbeutel bereits offen.


Somit mit einem feinen Pinsel bisschen nachhelfen ?
Mache ich bei den Kakteen ab und zu.


----------



## Michaohneel (17. Sep. 2022)

Hallo Kai,

danke für die hilfreichen und interessanten Infos. Lasse die Frucht einfach dran. Erwarte aber nicht viel, denn jetzt ist es so richtig kaaaalt und regnerisch geworden. die zweite Blüte mag sich gar nicht recht öffnen und verharrt im Wartezustand... Die Blätter werden auch langsam eher hellgrün und einige Ränder trocken. Es herbstelt doch schon sehr. Nordhessen hat nix mit Rhein-Main Hessen zu tun, hier ists sehr viel rauher.

Übrigens war ich sehr erstaunt, dass sich bei all dem Geruch und handwarmen Stempel und einer so auffälligen Blüte rein gar kein __ Käfer oder Fluginsekt hat blicken lassen. Die Tomatenblüten und benachbarten Rosen waren gut besucht.

Beste Grüße,
Micha


----------

